# Knitting Tea Party - 27th April, 2012



## FireballDave

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 27th April 2012 and time for me to start this week's _Knitting Tea Party_. This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP Gran Premio bwin de España_ from Jerez, where it's midnight.

The _Moto3_ race starts at 10:00a.m. UK time on Sunday, 11:00a.m. in Spain, perfect for brunch, so I've designed a suitable egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76932-1.html

and matching napkin ring:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77118-1.html

for races times where you are, as well as race reports and live timing screens,

the official website is very good:

http://www.motogp.com

You can register for free to get full timing service while you watch the racing.

We threw our darts at the wall atlas this week and they landed on Adelaide in Australia, where it's 7:30 a.m.; on the outskirts of Moscow where it's 2:00a.m. and New York, where it's 6:00p.m. So if anybody has photos of any of those cities, those of us planning holidays would love to see them. Welcome one and all to this week's Knitting Tea Party, wherever you are, it's time for cakes, chatter and a cuppa!

Last week I also celebrated _Captain Scarlet_ with a _Mysteron Napkin Ring_ design:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75940-1.html

and a _Spectrum_ egg cosy:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75939-1.html

The Mysterons are now attacking, using their technology to _retro-metabolise_ our egg cosies, whatever next?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77475-1.html#1426259

I hope you have fun re-living your childhood with my designs.

On the 30th, _Universal Studios_ in Hollywood celebrates a century of flm-making, so what was your favourite Universal film? With all the fantastic entertainment they've provided over the past hundred years, I'm spoilt for choice, from Keystone Cops at the very start, through to the present day, they have a massive back catalogue. I reckon the _Back to the Future_ trilogy takes some beating for pure escapist fun, which of the studio's films gets your vote?

So to important issues, food! With the racing in Jerez, I'm serving up tapas.

They're quick to make and a selection makes a great brunch, here are a few of my favourites. I've added my spicy chicken wings receipt, I have to provide _The Gannets_ with a mountain of them for every race!

*Aubergine Puree*

*Ingredients:*
1 large aubergine
2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 tbs fresh coriander, finely chopped
1 tbs (15ml) lemon juuice
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
salt and freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_

Place the aubergine on a baking sheet and bake in the oven for 30 minutes. The skin should be almost blackened and the aubergine very soft. Allow to cool slightly.

Cut the aubergine in half and scoop out the soft flesh an put this into a bowl, then mash to a soft puree with a fork.

Stir in the remaining ingredients and chill for at least one hour.

Serve with crusty French bread.

*Tomato and Garlic Bread

Ingredients:*
4 large ripe tomatoes, roughly chopped
2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
pinch sea salt
grated zest and juice of half a lemon
1 tsp soft brown sugar
1 ciabatta or other flat bread loaf
2 tbs (3ml) olive oil
freshly gound black pepper

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_

Place the tomatoes, garlic, salt, lemon rind and lemon zest in a small saucepan. Cover and cook for about 5 minutes, until the tomatoes have softened and released their juices.

Split the loaf in half horizontally, then cut each half into three pieces. Place on a baking sheet and bake for five to eight minutes, until crisp and golden brown.

While the bread is baking, add the lemon juice and olive oil into the tomato mixture. Cook, uncovered, for eight minutes more, until the mixture is thick and pulpy.

Spread the tomato mixture onto the bread, season with black pepper and serve immediately.

*Garlic Mushrooms

Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) butter
80z (225g) mushrooms, sliced
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
2 tbs (30ml) double cream
salt and freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Heat the butter in a large frying pan. Add the mushrooms and garlic and cook for five minutes, until the mushrooms are tender.

Stir in the parsley and cream, season to taste and coookfor a further two minutes, until the cream is bubbling and has thickened.

Serve piping hot.

*Broad Beans with Bacon*
_Substitute sun-dried tomatoes for the bacon for a vegetarian alternative_

*Ingredients:*
2tbs (30ml) olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
2 oz smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
8 oz (225g) broad beans, thawed if frozen, blanched if fresh
1 tsp paprika
2 tbs (30ml) sherry

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat for five minutes, until softened and starting to brown.

Add the beans and paprika and stir-fry for 2 minutes. Add the sherry, cover and cook over a medium heat for about eigh minutes, or until the beans are tender.

Season to taste

*Chorizo and Potato Tapas

Ingredients:*
12 oz (350g) new potatoes, thickly sliced
8 oz (225g) Spanish chorizo
1 red pepper, diced
half a bunch spring onions, sliced
2 tomatoes, diced

*Method:*
Place the potatoes in a saucepan and cover with cold water. Bring to the boil and simmer for six to eight minutes or until tender, drain.

Meanwhile, thickly slice the chorizo and fry with the pepper for two to three minutes. Add the spring onions, tomatoes and potatoes and cook for a further two to three minutes, then serve with crusty bread.

*Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings*

_The secret of these is my spice mix:_

*Ingredients:*
4 tbs plain flour
2 tbs paprika
1 tbs dried oregano
1 tbs garlic granules
1 tbs celery salt
2 tsp ground black pepper
2 tsp mild chilli powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper, more if you like things really hot!

*Method:*

Mix well, joint the wings, coat the pieces in the mixture and pat it to ensure it sticks. Dip them in beaten egg, then roll them in fresh breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set firm.

Heat the oven to 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6 and with it heat a heavy baking dish and add 50/50 mixture of sunflower or vegetable oil and butter to cover the base, this needs to be hot and sizzling! Arrange the chicken wings in the dish and bake for 12 minutes each side, total 24 minutes. I guarantee they'll disappear!

_Notes:

I buy a couple of kilos (4.5 lbs) of chicken wings from my local butcher at a time, then spend an hour or so sectioning and neatening them. I fully prepare them, then lay them out separtely on trays in the freezer. When frozen I store them in bags of eight (a single-serving for an average gannet), so they can be thawed out prior to use as a petrolhead snack. If you need to coook from frozen, 15 minutes each side will be about right to cook them all the way through.

The coating mix will keep for about three months in a jar with a close fitting lid in a cool, dry and dark place, I actually use a tupperware box.

Don't throw away the wing tips either, put them and any trimmings in a saucepan with a roughly chopped carrot, an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. Add enough water to cover them plus about an inch, together with half a vegetable stock cube and a teaspoon of mixed dried herbs. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat to its lowest setting, then cover and simmer for thirty minutes. Strain and you've got a fantastic light stock for soups and gravies that freezes brilliantly, I don't believe in waste!_

There are scores of other things that can be served as tapas, the trick is to mix and match to produce a good selection.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Joe P

David, I have been waiting to be on the first page for my 3rd Tea Party. You have really outdone yourself with all the things I brought up and thank you for your effort. I wish you all well this party. I love this. I have been watching our parade on t.v. for our Fiesta here in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## NanaCaren

The food sounds wonderful. 
Back to the Future Trilogy gets my vote. Love the car.


----------



## darowil

7.38 in Adelaide right now. Better get my camera out and get you some photos later in the day. Been awake most of the night again. having coffeee with a friend on a couple of hours, thought I would stay up and have a rest after that. Some good looking recipes there again Dave.
You've been hanging out this new TP for a while Joe and at last it is here.
Took me 4 minutes to write this as it is now 7.42


----------



## Sorlenna

I love mushrooms...! I don't have any in the house but tomorrow's market day, and they're usually on the list anyway. I'm betting I could make a meal just from those. Heh.

I've just finished up work today, so I'm ready for some knitting and some supper, not necessarily in that order!

I'll get those pictures uploaded in a bit, too, so you all can see what we've been crafting this week. Happy day/evening/night and glad to be here.


----------



## martin keith

Hello all, Dave you have outdone yourself again, can't wait to try it out. The chicken wings and beans are really appealing to me.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> David, I have been waiting to be on the first page for my 3rd Tea Party. You have really outdone yourself with all the things I brought up and thank you for your effort. I wish you all well this party. I love this. I have been watching our parade on t.v. for our Fiesta here in San Antonio, Texas.


Glad you're enjoying the Tea Party concept.

I'm hoping somebody will post some photos of the parade for us.

Dave (never David)


----------



## Sandy

Hi Dave,
Great receipts can't wait to try them! Well after a long week and too many days filled with rain (wish I could have sent it your way Joe). It is partly sunny today. Supposed to be sunny this weekend as well but not as warm as last weekend. Next week we start our 3 weeks of testing for the 3rd, 4th & 5th graders. It will be a long 3 weeks for me especially since I work in a special ed. class and have to read questions to the students(the students in our room get as much time as they need on the test). The regular classrooms don't get the added assistance so they won't be as bogged down with the testing as we will because they can do their testing in 1 or 2 days. 

Right now I need to drive into Seattle to pick up my laptop which I have been without all week. So I'll catch up later


----------



## Grandma Gail

Oh my! You've surpassed yourself, Dave. Terrific patterns and wonderful recipes. It looks like I'll have to host a large party to test out all the recipes. Have fun with racing. I'm sure the gannets will empty all the dishes.


----------



## darowil

decided to go onto the balconies and take phots from there. The ones from the back balcony are overlooking a school- going from babies in childcare up to year 7 which is our final year of primary school.
The row of house is a row of typical older houses in this area, though there are not that many left now. The other photo is the beginning of the central business district (CBD). As you can tell we live close in. Adelaide (the actual city itself) a square mile bounded by parklands all around it. We live in the south west corner of this square mile and the CBD is north and slightly east about a 30 minute walk away. Tomorrow when I go to church I will take the camera and take some more scenic photos. We live a new place quite a contrast to manay of the other houses in the street.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> The food sounds wonderful.
> Back to the Future Trilogy gets my vote. Love the car.


I tried to give a selection, I promised to do _Tapas_ a while back, since it's the Spanish _MotoGP_ this weekend, it's what I'll be serving for our _Racing Brunch_. I'll type up a couple more of the dishes I will be serving when I get time.

The boys brought some of their friends home for the weekend, I really will need a mountain of food with five gannets to feed!

I loved the car too, they really were special films, I have the boxed set, the boys think they're a good idea too!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Greetings All,

Just popping in to see hope eveyone is doing this fine Friday. DD#2 should be showing up soon so that we can help load u a chaise lounge she has purchased from a friend, store it for a day or two (my parking spot in the garage, of course) and then deliver it to her... I've spend most of the day doing some gardening, only to learn that I have miles to go before I sleep. I wish I could unbury my camera, wherever I stowed it.... The artichoke plant is now as tall as me and has 16 new chokes....

The recipes are always welcome. We have a couple of favorite tapas restaurants... a great summer dinner when everyone wants something different and no one really knows what they want. Looking forward to a little hockey tonight and racing all week-end.

Forgot to mention,,, a big fan of _Back to the Future_ because we owned a DeLorean and have so many memories of the car and that time of life.....


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening, all! So glad it's Friday and a new Tea Party! Thanks, Dave, for hosting again.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> decided to go onto the balconies and take phots from there. The ones from the back balcony are overlooking a school- going from babies in childcare up to year 7 which is our final year of primary school.
> The row of house is a row of typical older houses in this area, though there are not that many left now. The other photo is the beginning of the central business district (CBD). As you can tell we live close in. Adelaide (the actual city itself) a square mile bounded by parklands all around it. We live in the south west corner of this square mile and the CBD is north and slightly east about a 30 minute walk away. Tomorrow when I go to church I will take the camera and take some more scenic photos. We live a new place quite a contrast to manay of the other houses in the street.


Oh I love the pictures! Makes me want to move Australia to the top of my list of places to go.


----------



## Poledra65

Evening/morning all. Been packing/cleaning like a crazy person. I just took cinnamon rolls out of the oven, smells so good. 
Dave, all the receipts looks so great, can't wait to try them. 
I think one of my fave Universal Studios movies is Charade.
Darowil, love the pictures, thank you for posting them.


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> I love mushrooms...! I don't have any in the house but tomorrow's market day, and they're usually on the list anyway. I'm betting I could make a meal just from those. Heh.
> 
> I've just finished up work today, so I'm ready for some knitting and some supper, not necessarily in that order!
> 
> I'll get those pictures uploaded in a bit, too, so you all can see what we've been crafting this week. Happy day/evening/night and glad to be here.


I hope you enjoy the mushrooms, they're great on toast or as a filling for crepes.

Looking forward to the photos.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> Hello all, Dave you have outdone yourself again, can't wait to try it out. The chicken wings and beans are really appealing to me.


The chicken wings work really well, it took me ages to get the spice mix just right, I hope you enjoy them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Grandma Gail said:


> Oh my! You've surpassed yourself, Dave. Terrific patterns and wonderful recipes. It looks like I'll have to host a large party to test out all the recipes. Have fun with racing. I'm sure the gannets will empty all the dishes.


I hope you enjoy making them, any of the dishes makes a nice starter, or you can cook a selection so everybody can pick and choose. Each receipt is enough for four portions as tapas, or two starters.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> Hi Dave,
> Great receipts can't wait to try them! Well after a long week and too many days filled with rain (wish I could have sent it your way Joe). It is partly sunny today. Supposed to be sunny this weekend as well but not as warm as last weekend. Next week we start our 3 weeks of testing for the 3rd, 4th & 5th graders. It will be a long 3 weeks for me especially since I work in a special ed. class and have to read questions to the students(the students in our room get as much time as they need on the test). The regular classrooms don't get the added assistance so they won't be as bogged down with the testing as we will because they can do their testing in 1 or 2 days.
> 
> Right now I need to drive into Seattle to pick up my laptop which I have been without all week. So I'll catch up later


Enjoy the weekend, sounds like you need to build up your strength for the tests!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> decided to go onto the balconies and take phots from there. The ones from the back balcony are overlooking a school- going from babies in childcare up to year 7 which is our final year of primary school.
> The row of house is a row of typical older houses in this area, though there are not that many left now. The other photo is the beginning of the central business district (CBD). As you can tell we live close in. Adelaide (the actual city itself) a square mile bounded by parklands all around it. We live in the south west corner of this square mile and the CBD is north and slightly east about a 30 minute walk away. Tomorrow when I go to church I will take the camera and take some more scenic photos. We live a new place quite a contrast to manay of the other houses in the street.


Great photos, I'm just adding Adelaide to my list of places to visit!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Would love to visit Australia. When I was in 5th grade I had a pen pal from there. It was very interesting to read her letters. Wish I had kept them, but probably didn't. I had a box of things in the garage, but I think I threw it out. Probably some varmints in there!


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Just popping in to see hope eveyone is doing this fine Friday. DD#2 should be showing up soon so that we can help load u a chaise lounge she has purchased from a friend, store it for a day or two (my parking spot in the garage, of course) and then deliver it to her... I've spend most of the day doing some gardening, only to learn that I have miles to go before I sleep. I wish I could unbury my camera, wherever I stowed it.... The artichoke plant is now as tall as me and has 16 new chokes....
> 
> The recipes are always welcome. We have a couple of favorite tapas restaurants... a great summer dinner when everyone wants something different and no one really knows what they want. Looking forward to a little hockey tonight and racing all week-end.
> 
> Forgot to mention,,, a big fan of _Back to the Future_ because we owned a DeLorean and have so many memories of the car and that time of life.....


You can always count on the children to find little jobs to fill the empty moments they're convinced you have so many of!

We're looking forward to it too, qualifying starts in a little under twelve hours.

Have a great weekend.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Evening/morning all. Been packing/cleaning like a crazy person. I just took cinnamon rolls out of the oven, smells so good.
> Dave, all the receipts looks so great, can't wait to try them.
> I think one of my fave Universal Studios movies is Charade.
> Darowil, love the pictures, thank you for posting them.


I love _Charade_ too, one of the best comedy-thrillers ever!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

I don't really know movies by studio (don't see that many, really), so I'm afraid I can't answer that question. I've just filled up the family with turkey burgers and baked potatoes, and now I can focus again! 

I've been crocheting and helping him with his auction donation; here is the picture of our project, finally!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hi there, just thought I would jump in, Was born in Adelaide and those photos bring back so many memories. Played tennis in the parklands in summer and netball in the winter. Went to high school in North Terrace, and lived in a suburb called Goodwood. Love to go back to visit and see all the changes. My favourite thing to do in Adelaide was to catch the tram from Victoria square to Glenelg. Hope to visit again later this year.


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> I don't really know movies by studio (don't see that many, really), so I'm afraid I can't answer that question. I've just filled up the family with turkey burgers and baked potatoes, and now I can focus again!
> 
> I've been crocheting and helping him with his auction donation; here is the picture of our project, finally!


Fantastic work, it looks great!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks! He's pretty pleased with it. I hope it gets lots of bidders (the auction is the 5th).


----------



## BarbaraSD

As to your question what is our favorite Universal movie, I would have to say two of my most favorite, memorable movies didn't come from Universal. My very favorite movie is "7 Brides for 7 Brothers" (MGM, 1954) and my second is "Roman Holiday" (Paramount, 1953).

I went through the list of Universal movies and there were many in the later years that I enjoyed but none really my favorite. I guess the most memorable movie from Univ. would be "Dear Hunter." First movie I saw starring Robert DeNiro. I can remember watching the beginning and envying the comraderie of the friends and then when it got to the Viet Nam scenes, thankful I wasn't a man. I thought the ending was weak, but the movie was still very powerful.

Here is the link for those who would like to see Universal's long list of movie titles. (You will need to scroll down a little ways on the site.)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Universal_Pictures_films


----------



## darowil

scottybearNSW said:


> Went to high school in North Terrace, and lived in a suburb called Goodwood. Love to go back to visit and see all the changes. My favourite thing to do in Adelaide was to catch the tram from Victoria square to Glenelg. Hope to visit again later this year.


I'm walking into Goodwood in about half an hour for coffee- it s a half hour walk in the opposite direction to the CBD from here. Tram to Glenelg sounds good- maybe I will go from Goodwood. The tram from Adelaide to Glenelg is the only tram in Adelaide and one of its stops is Goodwood. Glenelg is one of our wonderful beaches.


----------



## carol's gifts

Hello Everyone--I hope I can keep up with this weeks Tea Party. This has been one of the busiest weeks for me. Fred has had three good days. I think his ribs are not quiet as sore as they were, his finger that he smashed does not look the best, but the stitches come out Monday, so his doctor will be taking a look at it then. this Sunday my GD has her pre-juvenille moves test. Fred is already in bed for the night. I will follow before to long-I feel my eyes getting heavy. Went to bed at 8:30 last evenng. I had to be up early to get fasting blood work done. Sandy-hope you week of testing goes easy for you. school is almost over for this year!!! Polerda65-take a break every not and then with the packing. I could smell those cinnamon rolls all the way here!! Darowil--beautiful work on the shirt. I guess you arehappy to be done with it. Dave usual thanks for the great job you do with the Tea Party. I guess my favorite movies are Nanny McPhee;Nanny McPhee Return, and 1999October Sky.Talk with ya later if I'm awake!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Just glanced at the list and saw that Universal did the Ma and Pa Kettle and Abbot and Costello movies. My favorite up to the 1950's is Harvey. I just love J Stewart and how sweet he is. Got to be a classic. I am going to look at others later. I'm sure I'll have a long list!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, Dave you have outdone yourself again, can't wait to try it out. The chicken wings and beans are really appealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> The chicken wings work really well, it took me ages to get the spice mix just right, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The teens thank you for doing all the work for us. They are the new favorite way to cook wings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I don't really know movies by studio (don't see that many, really), so I'm afraid I can't answer that question. I've just filled up the family with turkey burgers and baked potatoes, and now I can focus again!
> 
> I've been crocheting and helping him with his auction donation; here is the picture of our project, finally!


The war shirt is lovely!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Just glanced at the list and saw that Universal did the Ma and Pa Kettle and Abbot and Costello movies. My favorite up to the 1950's is Harvey. I just love J Stewart and how sweet he is. Got to be a classic. I am going to look at others later. I'm sure I'll have a long list!


As I said, Universal's output over the past hundred years is phenomenal, one really is spoilt for choice!

Have fun remembering all the great movies!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, Dave you have outdone yourself again, can't wait to try it out. The chicken wings and beans are really appealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> The chicken wings work really well, it took me ages to get the spice mix just right, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The teens thank you for doing all the work for us. They are the new favorite way to cook wings.
Click to expand...

I've noticed how popular they are with teens, mine have designated them _Boy Food_ and are capable of devouring them as fast as I can bake them!

Dave


----------



## dandylion

Super Indian motif, Sorlenna. It should be a hit! 
Love the pictures of Australia, and the recipes for the great sounding party foods. Happy tea party everyone. dandylion/sue



Sorlenna said:


> I don't really know movies by studio (don't see that many, really), so I'm afraid I can't answer that question. I've just filled up the family with turkey burgers and baked potatoes, and now I can focus again!
> 
> I've been crocheting and helping him with his auction donation; here is the picture of our project, finally!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Hi Joe-good to hear they are still having the parade in San Antonia. when we were stationed at Ft. Hood, Tx. I wa a Girl scout leader;my asst. mother lived in San Antonio. This was back in about 1971-73. she invited our scout troop to come and camp out in tents in her yard, so we could take the troop to the night parade and the afternoon parade. I had never seen anything like that before. The trains of the queen and her court dresses draping down the back of the float while they sit up high on the float were gorgeous. i have never forgot it. Of course then we went across the stree to the Alamo. We sit/stood on the steps of the post office.Great time for all. Hope you have a festival weekend!


----------



## Jilze

Cloudy and cool here and a good glass of wine to start a great KP knitting party!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, Dave you have outdone yourself again, can't wait to try it out. The chicken wings and beans are really appealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> The chicken wings work really well, it took me ages to get the spice mix just right, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The teens thank you for doing all the work for us. They are the new favorite way to cook wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed how popular they are with teens, mine have designated them _Boy Food_ and are capable of devouring them as fast as I can bake them!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 Chrissy and her friends can put an awful lot of them away. They are a must every time they get together, with added hot sauce.


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Sorry Sorlena--I think I got mixed up on my other post. I looked back thru and saw you were the one who made that beautiful shirt, not darowil. My GD would love that; she dressed up as an Indian Maiden for Locktoberfest last year!


----------



## flockie

Thanks Dave for hosting the Tea Party and for all the great recipes. There were several movies made by Univeral that I enjoyed, but these are some I can watch over and over. 

To Kill a Mockingbird
Brighton Beach Memoirs
U-571
Snow Falling on Cedars
Pride & Prejudice

Thanks for the walk down memory lane!

Flockie


----------



## Sorlenna

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Sorry Sorlena--I think I got mixed up on my other post. I looked back thru and saw you were the one who made that beautiful shirt, not darowil. My GD would love that; she dressed up as an Indian Maiden for Locktoberfest last year!


I just chalked it up to your fatigue. I hope you get some good rest!


----------



## NanaCaren

Picture of New York City. I was on my way back from Ellis Island.


----------



## DorisT

Dave, you outdid yourself with all the recipes this week. I see a some that I need to try. Son #2 is coming to visit next weekend and he can eat us out of house and home. I've been checking the list of Universal movies and I found so many that I liked. It's hard to pick a favorite so I'll list most of them: Jurassic Park (the original), Jaws, Out of Africa, Gorillas in the Mist, Schindler's List, Seabiscuit, Mamma Mia. I think Sound of Music has to be my all-time favorite, but it wasn't made by Universal Studios. And, of course, the Wizard of Oz is a classic!! A fairly recent movie, Australia, was a good one, too.

Have fun with the boys this weekend. Don't let them work you too hard!

Ooh, have to tell you -- I fixed shrimp primavera for dinner and it was delicious if I do say so myself. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna, great shirt. What is the fabric or is it leather?


----------



## Sorlenna

Doris, it's buckskin with black leather accents. It's a tough material to work with, but worth it.


----------



## KatyNora

pammie1234 said:


> Just glanced at the list and saw that Universal did the Ma and Pa Kettle and Abbot and Costello movies. My favorite up to the 1950's is Harvey. I just love J Stewart and how sweet he is. Got to be a classic. I am going to look at others later. I'm sure I'll have a long list!


I'm with you on _Harvey_, Pammie. There are a number of Universal Pictures I would gladly re-watch: _To Kill a Mockingbird_ of course, and _My Man Godfrey, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Charade, American Graffiti_, etc. etc. But if you tell me I can only have one picture from Universal, it must be _Harvey_!! No argument permitted! :lol:


----------



## flockie

Working on the Wedding Afghan by rdtebby. Sorry, but I don't remember the website that I got this pattern from. I have a wedding shower coming up soon, so I am working feverishly on this. Glad it's only a two row repeat, makes it much simplier to complete. 

Flockie


----------



## pammie1234

I love To Kill a Mockingbird! 

flockie, I plan on making a wedding throw for one of my DD's friends. I keep after her to help me choose the color, but she hasn't stepped up to it yet! She may not understand how long it will take to knit it!


----------



## Joe P

Dave thanks for your answer and I have had two friends that I called what they preferred "David" I apologize and will refrain from David and you are officially, in my book, DAVE. He he I am so up to my ears in projects I am not doing the napkin rings but I will see how to copy the directions and do them at a later date. Your work is an inspiration to me. Your attention to detail is great and I truly appreciate your efforts. thanks


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> Dave thanks for your answer and I have had two friends that I called what they preferred "David" I apologize and will refrain from David and you are officially, in my book, DAVE. He he I am so up to my ears in projects I am not doing the napkin rings but I will see how to copy the directions and do them at a later date. Your work is an inspiration to me. Your attention to detail is great and I truly appreciate your efforts. thanks


Joe, how long have you been knitting? And do you also crochet? What are your favorite things to make?


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, awesome work on that war shirt, I too hope he gets a bunch of great bids on it. 
Pammie, I agree, Harvey is one of my other faves, I have soooo many. Of course anything with Cary Grant is a fave, and Katherine Hepburn, and if I don't stop now I'll be listing pages and pages. 
I came home one day from work and heard my now hubby laughing hysterically, I went to see what was going on and he was watching Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House, he'd never seen it before. He's younger than I, I'm 46 and love the classics. 
My poor son, he knows most of the classics by the music. lol...Whenever Thoroughly Modern Millie is on, he says "oh, that's the movie with THAT dress". lol...ever since he was little he's had issue with the one dress she wears at the end, don't know why.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Just thought I would check in for a few minutes before reading all the posts. I am sure the gannets' friends just love to come to your home, Dave, with all the delicious food they get to enjoy. No doubt their stomachs are growling before they ever arrive just thinking about what wondrous delights await them. Trust you all will have a lovely weekend.


----------



## LesleighAnne

pammie1234 said:


> Would love to visit Australia. When I was in 5th grade I had a pen pal from there. It was very interesting to read her letters. Wish I had kept them, but probably didn't. I had a box of things in the garage, but I think I threw it out. Probably some varmints in there!


Hi Pammie

You now have a whole lot more pen pals from all over the world.

LesleighAnne


----------



## flockie

pammie1234 said:


> I love To Kill a Mockingbird!
> 
> flockie, I plan on making a wedding throw for one of my DD's friends. I keep after her to help me choose the color, but she hasn't stepped up to it yet! She may not understand how long it will take to knit it!


I read the book many, many years ago. It was only in the last 2 years that I have seen the movie.. and more than once!

The wedding throw I'm doing is white, and I'm using 2 strands of Lion's Brand Pounds of Love yarn. I will post a photo when I'm finished.


----------



## pammie1234

You now have a whole lot more pen pals from all over the world.

LesleighAnne[/quote]

You are so right! My family and friends are amazed when I talk about my Tea Party friends. It is amazing how close we have all become. I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> ... As you can tell we live close in. Adelaide (the actual city itself) a square mile bounded by parklands all around it. We live in the south west corner of this square mile and the CBD is north and slightly east about a 30 minute walk away. Tomorrow when I go to church I will take the camera and take some more scenic photos. We live a new place quite a contrast to manay of the other houses in the street.


Very interesting to see, Darowil, your half hour walk must be full of interest! Waiting to see what you post next!

We get a lot of advertising about visiting Adelaide and Southern Australia.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I, also, vote for "Harvey". I have the movie and it is still a joy to watch it again and again. Such a delightful movie.


----------



## Sorlenna

I just found out I'm not actually scheduled to work tomorrow, though I can if I choose. I'll probably put in a little time--have some things to catch up on. What I really need to do is put my overalls on and get out there and tear up that yard...the weeds are taking over! Of course, I could just wait and they'll all die off when it gets hot, but I rather like working outside, so we'll see how that goes. 

I've also got a gourd I want to try and turn into a yarn bowl (also outside work); if it works, it will be great. If not, well, I'll figure out what else to do with it. 

Australia and NZ have always seemed so lovely to me--would love to visit both, but it'll be Scotland first if I ever get out of this country.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> ...I've been crocheting and helping him with his auction donation; here is the picture of our project, finally!


Great work! Sorlenna, pity one can't feel it from a photo! I think you said you had a good thimble, I'd be using a thumb guard too. Leather work is something else I like to do, but at present part of my UFO collection, KP is a good inspiration to go hunting through the piles!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe, hope you have got mom settled in this week. I've spent 3 afternoons in eye and dentist offices with mom and one day knitting and one in yard. Gosh... sure didn't accomplish much so I get to do it all over again tomorrow.

On the movies,,,,,, Kate Hepburn - I adore - so anything she was in and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is a classic. I don't know who did it but, as a kid, _ Seven Brides for Seven Brothers_ and _Brigadoon_ were both lighthearted escapes that I enjoyed....

Off to watch the hockey and knit... Love the picture of New York... one of my favorite cities to visit..


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Dave, I forgot to click 'watch' for this TP, and got side tracked by the other postings, of the cosies etc., as well. One of my acquired books of receipts, is written by M P de Aznar and N. Froud, 'The home book of Spanish Cookery', mcmlvi, is that 1956? Spanish cuisine is very well suited to our climate, and what we have available in the green grocers
I once made a dessert called Amor Frio (cold love). for a birthday treat for H no.1. If any one is interested in an Autumn or late Summer fruits dessert based on a custard and melon, pears, grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches and so on. I will post it. It does take quite a bit of preparation.
I have never been any where where Tapas were served, but from a quick glance they look fantastic receipts.
Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I just found out I'm not actually scheduled to work tomorrow, though I can if I choose. I'll probably put in a little time--have some things to catch up on. What I really need to do is put my overalls on and get out there and tear up that yard...the weeds are taking over! Of course, I could just wait and they'll all die off when it gets hot, but I rather like working outside, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I've also got a gourd I want to try and turn into a yarn bowl (also outside work); if it works, it will be great. If not, well, I'll figure out what else to do with it.
> 
> Australia and NZ have always seemed so lovely to me--would love to visit both, but it'll be Scotland first if I ever get out of this country.


Much of Australia is very different to NZ- Climate alone determines that. Peter Jackson's films have been very good for promoting us. Let all of us know if you do come this way ever!


----------



## patocenizo

Hello Dave, it is 8:00 pm in Southern California and your Aubergine dip sounds fantastic!!! We love it here in my neck of the woods. Chicken wings are yummy!!! Have a lovely week.


----------



## gingerwitch

Greetings all. Awesome receipts, Dave, the broad beans will make a great side dish too. Thanks for all the tips re. the chicken wings,I do admire your thriftiness. I was also brought up with the 'waste not, want not' philosophy.
I've narrowed my "Universal favourites" to 8(!): ET, Schindlers List, Spartacus, Charade, Ipcress File, Cape Fear, The Soloist, Oh Brother Where Art Thou. If I had to pick one it would probably be ET but it's a tough call.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: nanacaren--Thanks for the pic. The water looks so peaceful. One day I hope to get to visit New York City.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> Greetings all. Awesome receipts, Dave, the broad beans will make a great side dish too. Thanks for all the tips re. the chicken wings,I do admire your thriftiness. I was also brought up with the 'waste not, want not' philosophy.
> I've narrowed my "Universal favourites" to 8(!): ET, Schindlers List, Spartacus, Charade, Ipcress File, Cape Fear, The Soloist, Oh Brother Where Art Thou. If I had to pick one it would probably be ET but it's a tough call.


Don't get to the movies often now adays- beyond my budget usually- I will try anything with Meryl Streep, much enjoyed 'Life is Beautiful' even though it is a real tear jerker. Felini, Bergman are names that come to mind.
Would also try anything with Gerard Depardieu.
Best film I have seen recently 'The Orator' shot in Samoa, with NZ assistance. Passed Fale's critical ear. [DH for those new to the TP- he is an Orator and High Chief ('tulafale Alii')].


----------



## margewhaples

Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>


wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!


----------



## margewhaples

Checking in though not a lot to report. Chicken wings are a favorite of mine, although I prefer a honey BBQ to spicy. 
Delicate digestion! One of my earliest fav movies was Tammy. Thoroughly Modern Millie too. April Love. Farewell to Arms. Sayonara. Not much lately appeals to me. I like musicals. Bridge over the River Kwai. I am so sleepy I can hardly hold my eyes open. It's so early I hate to go to bed then I'll be awake at 2:30,like last night. I Have a dish cloth to finish. Need to do some shopping at Michaels or Joann's. A jewelry party is scheduled for tomorrow evening and lots of work for me tomorrow. Since all the weekends have been rainy lately a lot of catching up to do. So long for now. Thanks Dave for the recipes and the continuing support of KP/TP. Sam Where are you?


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Great work! Sorlenna, pity one can't feel it from a photo! I think you said you had a good thimble, I'd be using a thumb guard too. Leather work is something else I like to do, but at present part of my UFO collection, KP is a good inspiration to go hunting through the piles!


I actually use a thimble to push the needle through and a jewelry pliers to pull it back out--thick, wonderful stuff! We have, luckily (or not so luckily, says my budget) a leather store very near the house. I would love to make another but we'll see how this one goes first.

Now it's time for me to hit the hay--nearly 10 p.m. here and we have to get up early. "See" you all tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I was trying to stay up for a while, but I'm pooped so off to Neverland for the night, or at least until the dog wakes me up. 
Have a great night/evening/day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hockey is in overtime, so knitting is taking a backseat to the game. I will NOT frog this silly scarf again.....


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
Click to expand...

Cold Love, Amor Frio

Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)

1 pt milk
4 yolks
4 oz sugar
a pinch cinnamon
2 leaves gelatine
1 cup rum
1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)

Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
Prepare basic cream (Natilla)

Beat the eggs and mix with sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.

Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.

Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.

Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.

when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.

I can assure you it is worth the effort!


----------



## Sandy

I am very happy to have my computer back. On the subject of Universal movies I love a lot of the movies from the 40's and 50's even though I hadn't seen any of them until the 60's and not in the theaters. Like the Ma and Pa Kettle movies, all the Tammy movies, The Egg and I, Francis in the Navy, Operation Petticoat, The Ghost & Mr. Chicken, The Rare Breed, Father Goose, Marnie, Jaws, Coal Miner's Daughter, Cross Creek, Jurassic Park and many more. I love movies with Jimmy Stewart, Sean Connery, Cary Grant, Tony Curtis those were the days!


----------



## iamsam

what did you do with the car - i would have never gotten rid of it had i ever had one - got to ride in one once.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> ....
> 
> Forgot to mention,,, a big fan of _Back to the Future_ because we owned a DeLorean and have so many memories of the car and that time of life.....


----------



## iamsam

i'll step up to the plate here and say - "of course myfanwy - we would love to have the recipe."

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dear Dave, I forgot to click 'watch' for this TP, and got side tracked by the other postings, of the cosies etc., as well. One of my acquired books of receipts, is written by M P de Aznar and N. Froud, 'The home book of Spanish Cookery', mcmlvi, is that 1956? Spanish cuisine is very well suited to our climate, and what we have available in the green grocers
> I once made a dessert called Amor Frio (cold love). for a birthday treat for H no.1. If any one is interested in an Autumn or late Summer fruits dessert based on a custard and melon, pears, grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches and so on. I will post it. It does take quite a bit of preparation.
> I have never been any where where Tapas were served, but from a quick glance they look fantastic receipts.
> Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

It is towards the end of the last page!! nana J. (myfanwy)



thewren said:


> i'll step up to the plate here and say - "of course myfanwy - we would love to have the recipe."
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dave, I forgot to click 'watch' for this TP, and got side tracked by the other postings, of the cosies etc., as well. One of my acquired books of receipts, is written by M P de Aznar and N. Froud, 'The home book of Spanish Cookery', mcmlvi, is that 1956? Spanish cuisine is very well suited to our climate, and what we have available in the green grocers
> I once made a dessert called Amor Frio (cold love). for a birthday treat for H no.1. If any one is interested in an Autumn or late Summer fruits dessert based on a custard and melon, pears, grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches and so on. I will post it. It does take quite a bit of preparation.
> I have never been any where where Tapas were served, but from a quick glance they look fantastic receipts.
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Sorlenna said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave thanks for your answer and I have had two friends that I called what they preferred "David" I apologize and will refrain from David and you are officially, in my book, DAVE. He he I am so up to my ears in projects I am not doing the napkin rings but I will see how to copy the directions and do them at a later date. Your work is an inspiration to me. Your attention to detail is great and I truly appreciate your efforts. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, how long have you been knitting? And do you also crochet? What are your favorite things to make?
Click to expand...

I knit, crochet, and sew. My Grandmother taught me how to do "Sheep to Shawl" on our farm. I learned from her the beauty of knitting, crocheting and sewing. I have done Aran knits particularly men's and women's sweaters, a large afghan and scarves and hats. I have always done work in home spun over the many years. I finally took lessons in Seattle at the Acorn Knit Shop and learned a bunch more. I crocheted all kinds of apparel, afghans etc. and in the last three years I worked on a thread crocheted table cloth that is absolutely stunning, (I think). I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.


----------



## iamsam

two questions myfanwy -

two leaves gelatin - i assume unflavored - however - how much is two leaves - the only gelatin i have seen here is a powder.

and what is basic cream - natilla?

thank you - it sounds yummy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold Love, Amor Frio
> 
> Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)
> 
> 1 pt milk
> 4 yolks
> 4 oz sugar
> a pinch cinnamon
> 2 leaves gelatine
> 1 cup rum
> 1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)
> 
> Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
> Prepare basic cream (Natilla)
> 
> Beat the eggs and mix with sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.
> 
> Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.
> 
> Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.
> 
> Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.
> 
> when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.
> 
> I can assure you it is worth the effort!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Sam,

We sold the car.... and *wish* we still had it. I don't really remember why but I imagine it was because the youngest daughter went off to college and I bought a big fancy van from my folks to transport her back and forth to San Antonio. DH always bought cars that were fun... not practical... like the Delorean, Corvette, MG, some race car.. etc. etc. This meant that when he had to tote clients, he would take my car... usually neglecting to tell me... Don't imagine the van suited his image! The DeLorean was great fun though and there were two of them right here in the neighborhood, about a block apart. We also ended up meeting the owners of most of them around town because the valets always parked them by the front door!! It was really good for my ego to pick one of the girls at the high school. I could have been a real Mrs. Robinson... as all the boys just loved it. The little boys in the neighboorhood would all gather around to talk to DH when he was in the garage on the week-ends and were just thrilled if they lucked out and got a ride..... A couple of little known facts,,,,, that tiny window does not allow one to do drive through banking without raising the door... You * can* pick up the dry cleaning but can't grocery shop and taking a trip had better be for the week-end with all clothes on hangers and a very tiny bag, soft sided and squishable.... At that time, my dad worked for a company that did a lot with stainless steel and I still have various grades of special sanding stuff and polishes so that we could take care of any little blemishes. I think the guy that bought it took it to CO or NM.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> two questions myfanwy -
> 
> two leaves gelatin - i assume unflavored - however - how much is two leaves - the only gelatin i have seen here is a powder.
> 
> and what is basic cream - natilla?
> 
> thank you - it sounds yummy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold Love, Amor Frio
> 
> Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)
> 
> 1 pt milk
> 4 yolks
> 4 oz sugar
> a pinch cinnamon
> 2 leaves gelatine
> 1 cup rum
> 1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)
> 
> Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
> Prepare basic cream (Natilla)
> 
> Beat the 4 egg yolks and mix with the 4 oz sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.
> 
> Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.
> 
> Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.
> 
> Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.
> 
> when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.
> 
> I can assure you it is worth the effort!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am afraid we don't have gelatine in leaves either, Dave would probably know but it is a little early in Britain, like not yet six am. hope my editing has helped
I think it would be a heaped tsp of powdered gelatine
I do hope Dave will get back to us on this!
I made it some 37 years ago- trying to be tee-total these days! 
also it is no good as given for Diabetics, and I have not worked on substitutions yet- Maybe I will if I can see a good sweet melon!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, how long have you been knitting? And do you also crochet? What are your favorite things to make?
> 
> 
> 
> I knit, crochet, and sew. My Grandmother taught me how to do "Sheep to Shawl" on our farm. I learned from her the beauty of knitting, crocheting and sewing. I have done Aran knits particularly men's and women's sweaters, a large afghan and scarves and hats. I have always done work in home spun over the many years. I finally took lessons in Seattle at the Acorn Knit Shop and learned a bunch more. I crocheted all kinds of apparel, afghans etc. and in the last three years I worked on a thread crocheted table cloth that is absolutely stunning, (I think). I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound scattered to me at all... eclectic and interesting. I've never sheared a sheep but have processed and spun the wool.

DD#2 is a very good stage manager and also terrific at building props and creating costumes.... or Tom Sawyering her parents into doing part of it for her. It is a great lesson in being resourceful, creative and imaginative. It sounds like it has served you well over the course of the years...


----------



## Joe P

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Hi Joe-good to hear they are still having the parade in San Antonia. when we were stationed at Ft. Hood, Tx. I wa a Girl scout leader;my asst. mother lived in San Antonio. This was back in about 1971-73. she invited our scout troop to come and camp out in tents in her yard, so we could take the troop to the night parade and the afternoon parade. I had never seen anything like that before. The trains of the queen and her court dresses draping down the back of the float while they sit up high on the float were gorgeous. i have never forgot it. Of course then we went across the stree to the Alamo. We sit/stood on the steps of the post office.Great time for all. Hope you have a festival weekend!


You all have been so kind to me and I love this party. The "Flambeau" (night parade) is tomorrow night. I saw that on line people all over the world can look at the parades on klrn.org/fiesta. It will be on early dark tomorrow night. Try to watch if you can. Thanks again for your acceptance.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Dreamweaver, you have had the opportunity to drive a much wider range of cars than I have. Dad owned at times things like an Alfa Romeo, Mercedes, for a very brief time I seem to recall a Bentley- this was probably 'on appro', the little MGB ( he must have had several MG's over the years- I did get to drive the last one. H#1 had a series 1 Land Rover, ex British Army, which he had driven from London to Calcutta via Afghanistan. 'James', was mostly sadly neglected, Chris was very thingy about him, he let me drive, but nothing else. The synchro mesh had gone between first and second gear, and he never got around to fixing the hand brake. Can't think how he got it through warranting!? We lived close to a very awkward right turn, remember we drive on the left! on a steep hill, on to the major road. I learned to 'heel and toe' brake and clutch to get him round the corner. Felt quite clever managing that one. Thank goodness the baby seat had been invented by then!


----------



## pammie1234

My nephew is a "car guy." He and his wife do not have children, so they travel and pretty much buy whatever they want. They have 5 cars! 2 of them are Corvettes. He has loved that car since he was a small child. They are pretty cool. He doesn't drive them very often. One is a 1986, which I guess makes is special. I don't really know. To me, a car is just to get me where I want to go. Of course, I guess it would be pretty cool to go places in a fancy car!


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Dear Dreamweaver, you have had the opportunity to drive a much wider range of cars than I have. Dad owned at times things like an Alfa Romeo, Mercedes, the little MGB ( he must have had several MG's over the years- I did get to drive the last one. H#1 had a series 1 Land Rover, ex British Army, which he had driven from London to Calcutta via Afghanistan. 'James', was mostly sadly neglected, Chris was very thingy about him, he let me drive, but nothing else. The synchro mesh had gone between first and second gear, and he never got around to fixing the hand brake. Can't think how he got it through warranting!? We lived close to a very awkward right turn, remember we drive on the left! on a steep hill, on to the major road. I learned to 'heel and toe' brake and clutch to get him round the corner. Felt quite clever managing that one. Thank goodness the baby seat had been invented by then!


Some of my fun rides were dad's cars. He had a terrific red Caddy convertible with an "Ugah" horn and a doorbell. His flaming red Corvette was much easier to drive that DH's racing green one with the Hemmie transmission that needed two of my hands to put into reverse...... I also had a cousin who I worshipped. Dee was a drag racer on week-ends and he taught me to double clutch before I even knew how to drive... I'm proud of you on the heel and toe... As to those baby seats.... the ones we had in the late 60's were a total joke... Fortunately, DH's race with a fellow commuter that ended with the racing trimmed Gremlin in a corn field was without the children. I used to make a complete padded playpen bed in the back for all long road trips. If we left after dinner with girls in PJ's. we could make it from midwest US to Texas overnight with time to get them dressed at a breakfast stop and arrive for lunch.....

My own personal favorite car was my Barracuda... dark metallic brown and just sporty enough.... Guess having dad with General Motors for all my home years and a love of racing by the whole family.... I was always into cars... Now, if the air and radio works and the car is a COLOR so I can find it in the sea of white, black, grey in the parking lot.... I'm satisfied. Always did dream of having a Lambourgini Testereosa (sp) though.... Now *that* is a car!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

woops pammie, you have changed your Avatar, come on tell who 'he/she' is?!!



pammie1234 said:


> My nephew is a "car guy." He and his wife do not have children, so they travel and pretty much buy whatever they want. They have 5 cars! 2 of them are Corvettes. He has loved that car since he was a small child. They are pretty cool. He doesn't drive them very often. One is a 1986, which I guess makes is special. I don't really know. To me, a car is just to get me where I want to go. Of course, I guess it would be pretty cool to go places in a fancy car!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yes, Pammie.... Is that one of the 3 that share your happy home? Sure looks comfy with afgahn at hand....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Dreamweaver, you have had the opportunity to drive a much wider range of cars than I have. Dad owned at times things like an Alfa Romeo, Mercedes, the little MGB ( he must have had several MG's over the years- I did get to drive the last one. H#1 had a series 1 Land Rover, ex British Army, which he had driven from London to Calcutta via Afghanistan. 'James', was mostly sadly neglected, Chris was very thingy about him, he let me drive, but nothing else. The synchro mesh had gone between first and second gear, and he never got around to fixing the hand brake. Can't think how he got it through warranting!? We lived close to a very awkward right turn, remember we drive on the left! on a steep hill, on to the major road. I learned to 'heel and toe' brake and clutch to get him round the corner. Felt quite clever managing that one. Thank goodness the baby seat had been invented by then!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my fun rides were dad's cars. He hada terrific red Caddy convertible with an "Ugah" horn and a doorbell. His flaming red Corvette was much easier to drive that DH's racing green one with the Hemmie transmission that needed two hands to put into reverse...... I also had a cousin who I worshipped. Dee was a drag racer on week-ends and he taught me to double clutch before I even knew how to drive... I'm proud of you on the heel and toe... As to those baby seats.... the ones we had in the late 60's were a total joke... Fortunately, DH's race with a fellow commuter that ended with the racing trimmed Gremlin in a corn field was without the children. I used to make a complete padded playpen bed in the back for all long road trips. If we left after dinner with girls in PJ's. we could make it from midwest US to Texas overnight with time to get them dressed at a breakfast stop nad arrive for lunch..... My own personal favorite car was my Barracuda... dark metallic brown and just sporty enough.... Guess having dad with General Motors for all my home years and a love of racing by the whole family.... I was always into cars... Now, if the air and radio works and the car is a COLOR so I can find it in the sea of white, black, grey in the parking lot.... I'm satisfied. Always did dream of having a Lambourgini Testereosa (so) though.... No *that* is a car!!!!
Click to expand...

a woman I used to baby sit for had a yellow Lambourgini, that is all I recall, and her stinginess over paying! I recall hill climbs at the 'restandbethankful', in the days of Stirling Moss- great excitement. Probably a bit far north for Dave.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwya woman I used to baby sit for had a yellow Lambourgini said:


> No wonder she was stingy. That car probably cost her every last red cent she had!!! Don't know the reference "restandbethankful" but sure do know all the great race drivers. We are huge fans of open wheel and the original Indy cars. And I wonder why oldest DD has a lead foot when it comes to driving. (Then again, she flies all day so is used to covering long distances as quickly as possible...)


----------



## pammie1234

Yes, that is the baby! Black labradoodle, almost 15 months old and still very much a puppy. This was back in the fall and my DD had taken him for a 5K run. I think he pulled her! He was exhausted. He's pretty sweet, and I wouldn't trade him for the world; even though he is twice as big as he was supposed to be! My DM calls him Bigfoot, and he still has big paws! I hope he doesn't grow too much more.


----------



## Joe P

Hi Dreamweaver and all and Dave,

We got Mother into her apartment. I will let her "cool her heels" tomorrow as I have her provider's husband coming to help me trim the shrubbery that encircles all the fence around the cottage here in McQueeney, Texas. It is such hard work to do by myself. I have to do it early in the a.m. as the heat hits early here and I tucker out fast with the heat. 

I will go over to Mothers and put her pictures up and then take her to a mid day lunch and a long drive to get her out to see the wild flowers of Texas.

Movies, I really love all kinds of genre but Gone With the Wind has always been my very favorite. I love the costuming, acting, sets and reality of it all. The Bishop's Wife with Loretta Young and David Niven and Cary Grant is an all time like of mine too. I taught English for many years and did "To Kill a Mockingbird" and love that one novel of hers. Atticus is my favorite literary character ever written. I remember my Grandmother reading the beginnings of "The Grapes of Wrath" and walked to the wood heating stove in the dining room of our family's farm and threw it in and it began to burn saying, "This family will never read this filth". I never read it until I got to college and I never told her I read it though. I loved the book.

Literature has always been a high priority with me. Teaching has been a wonderful career for me and I learned with my students. I have always been a student maybe not the best student but an ardent one. I have a lot to learn yet and hopefully you all will share with me so I can learn more from you. Thanks for listening. joe


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwya woman I used to baby sit for had a yellow Lambourgini said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she was stingy. That car probably cost her every last red cent she had!!! Don't know the reference "restandbethankful" but sure do know all the great race drivers. We are huge fans of open wheel and the original Indy cars. And I wonder why oldest DD has a lead foot when it comes to driving. (Then again, she flies all day so is used to covering long distances as quickly as possible...)
> 
> 
> 
> the Restandbethankful is a hill climb up the trek made by (Hadrian's?) Roman invading forces into Scotland (as they retreated back probably to Londinium). My Scottish history is v. rusty. I could check with a cousin if any one is really interested.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> two questions myfanwy -
> 
> two leaves gelatin - i assume unflavored - however - how much is two leaves - the only gelatin i have seen here is a powder.
> 
> and what is basic cream - natilla?
> 
> thank you - it sounds yummy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold Love, Amor Frio
> 
> Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)
> 
> 1 pt milk
> 4 yolks
> 4 oz sugar
> a pinch cinnamon
> 2 leaves gelatine
> 1 cup rum
> 1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)
> 
> Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
> Prepare basic cream (Natilla)
> 
> Beat the 4 egg yolks and mix with the 4 oz sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.
> 
> Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.
> 
> Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.
> 
> Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.
> 
> when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.
> 
> I can assure you it is worth the effort!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid we don't have gelatine in leaves either, Dave would probably know but it is a little early in Britain, like not yet six am. hope my editing has helped
> I think it would be a heaped tsp of powdered gelatine
> I do hope Dave will get back to us on this!
> I made it some 37 years ago- trying to be tee-total these days!
> also it is no good as given for Diabetics, and I have not worked on substitutions yet- Maybe I will if I can see a good sweet melon!
Click to expand...

Gelatine in the UK is sold both as leaves and in sachets. One 11.7g (slightly under half an ounce) sachet is the equivalent of two leaves.

A note on quantities, that would be an Imperial pint of 20 Imperial fluid ounce or 19.2 US fluid ounce (568ml). A gill is a quarter of a pint, 5 fluid ounces (140ml).

KIt's a nice dessert, I haven't had it for years, thanks for posting it.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## iamsam

always interested in history myfanwy. especially of places i will never see.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwya woman I used to baby sit for had a yellow Lambourgini said:
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder she was stingy. That car probably cost her every last red cent she had!!! Don't know the reference "restandbethankful" but sure do know all the great race drivers. We are huge fans of open wheel and the original Indy cars. And I wonder why oldest DD has a lead foot when it comes to driving. (Then again, she flies all day so is used to covering long distances as quickly as possible...)
> 
> 
> 
> the Restandbethankful is a hill climb up the trek made by (Hadrian's?) Roman invading forces into Scotland (as they retreated back probably to Londinium). My Scottish history is v. rusty. I could check with a cousin if any one is really interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks, Dave, helps my problem of no leaves too!


----------



## Joe P

Hi Sam and Myfanwy, are you two still up? I plan on hitting the bed soon. I will copy some of these "receipts" for me to make some day soon. I love to cook when I have lots of energy. I have fresh garden soon to be harvested as our time of growing is early here in south central Texas. Will talk at you tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> thanks, Dave, helps my problem of no leaves too!


I prefer leaves for clear jellies, when they are available, but the two are interchangeable.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Picture of New York City. I was on my way back from Ellis Island.


Great photro, it's the classic shot of the city, thank you.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sandy said:


> I am very happy to have my computer back. On the subject of Universal movies I love a lot of the movies from the 40's and 50's even though I hadn't seen any of them until the 60's and not in the theaters. Like the Ma and Pa Kettle movies, all the Tammy movies, The Egg and I, Francis in the Navy, Operation Petticoat, The Ghost & Mr. Chicken, The Rare Breed, Father Goose, Marnie, Jaws, Coal Miner's Daughter, Cross Creek, Jurassic Park and many more. I love movies with Jimmy Stewart, Sean Connery, Cary Grant, Tony Curtis those were the days!


Universal's back catalogue is full of 'greats', I'm glad my question is bringing back some happy memories!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> As to your question what is our favorite Universal movie, I would have to say two of my most favorite, memorable movies didn't come from Universal. My very favorite movie is "7 Brides for 7 Brothers" (MGM, 1954) and my second is "Roman Holiday" (Paramount, 1953).
> 
> I went through the list of Universal movies and there were many in the later years that I enjoyed but none really my favorite. I guess the most memorable movie from Univ. would be "Dear Hunter." First movie I saw starring Robert DeNiro. I can remember watching the beginning and envying the comraderie of the friends and then when it got to the Viet Nam scenes, thankful I wasn't a man. I thought the ending was weak, but the movie was still very powerful.
> 
> Here is the link for those who would like to see Universal's long list of movie titles. (You will need to scroll down a little ways on the site.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Universal_Pictures_films


The _Deer Hunter_ is another great movie, there are so many to choose from. Thanks for posting the link to a list, I'm glad somebody thought of doing that!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!

Dave[/quote]

Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?


----------



## Lurker 2

Vicia faba, if that is of any help!



pammie1234 said:


> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave


Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?
Click to expand...

Yes, aubergine is the name we use in England for egg plant.

The botanical name for broad beans is _vicia faba_, they are known by a variety of names in other countries: fava bean, faba bean, horse bean, field bean, bell bean, or tic bean. They're a popular vegetable in the UK and many people grow them in their gardens.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Vicia faba, if that is of any help!
> Aubergine is eggplant, in India known as brinjal
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## darowil

Well I ended up out most of the day and am now exhausted. But as it is 5.45 I need to stay awake for a few more hours.
WEnt down to Glenelg by tram (about 1/2 houron the tram from the city) as I suggested I might. BUT I forgot until my friend I had coffee with reminded me Black Caviar was racing today. The mare was going for (and succeded) her 20th succesive win- can't quite work out what sort of record it is ,definately Australian, Fairly sure Austral-Asian and maybe. She is going to England soon to race. Anyway the race course is not far from Glenelg with a tram stop right opposite the gates. So the tram was packed- reminiscent of English tubes at busy times and this was with extra trams running every 7 1/2 minutes.
So my daughter and I made it to the beach and decided that Fish and Chips on the beach was called for. A delicacy that comes form England- but all the ones I had there were soggy but here they are ideally crisp. They were today, beautiful. Of course the sea gulls wanted their share. I kindly pointed out to them that if they wanted fish they needed to go and find there own healthy version,but they ignored them. After a while most went looking for greener pastures.
On the way to Goodwood this morning I tool a shot of the parklands with a school footy game in progress. Part of the purpose of this was for an Aussie footy lesson. Our goals (which can be seen in this photo) are 4 tall poles with the middle two taller than the outer two (often the outer ones are colored with the goals white). The goal posts are the two tall ones and if the ball goes between these two posts without being touched a goal is scored. A goal is worth 6 points. If the ball is touched or goes between the large and small posts a behind also called a point is scored (or if the opposition put it between the other teams posts). Scoring is much higher than in soccer (Englsh football). In our bad games we only scored 7 goals as well as points. Our best game this year we scored 20 goals as well as points.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Well I ended up out most of the day and am now exhausted. But as it is 5.45 I need to stay awake for a few more hours.
> WEnt down to Glenelg by tram (about 1/2 houron the tram from the city) as I suggested I might. BUT I forgot until my friend I had coffee with reminded me Black Caviar was racing today. The mare was going for (and succeded) her 20th succesive win- can't quite work out what sort of record it is ,definately Australian, Fairly sure Austral-Asian and maybe. She is going to England soon to race. Anyway the race course is not far from Glenelg with a tram stop right opposite the gates. So the tram was packed- reminiscent of English tubes at busy times and this was with extra trams running every 7 1/2 minutes.
> So my daughter and I made it to the beach and decided that Fish and Chips on the beach was called for. A delicacy that comes form England- but all the ones I had there were soggy but here they are ideally crisp. They were today, beautiful. Of course the sea gulls wanted their share. I kindly pointed out to them that if they wanted fish they needed to go and find there own healthy version,but they ignored them. After a while most went looking for greener pastures.
> On the way to Goodwood this morning I tool a shot of the parklands with a school footy game in progress. Part of the purpose of this was for an Aussie footy lesson. Our goals (which can be seen in this photo) are 4 tall poles with the middle two taller than the outer two (often the outer ones are colored with the goals white). The goal posts are the two tall ones and if the ball goes between these two posts without being touched a goal is scored. A goal is worth 6 points. If the ball is touched or goes between the large and small posts a behind also called a point is scored (or if the opposition put it between the other teams posts). Scoring is much higher than in soccer (Englsh football). In our bad games we only scored 7 goals as well as points. Our best game this year we scored 20 goals as well as points.


Wow that beach looks fantastic, what an advertisement! Thank you so much for the photos, it looks great.

I'm glad you had a fun day, aren't the gulls a pest, they never give up trying to cadge a snack. Beautiful blue skies, we've got torrential rain in London, we do need it, but it's very gloomy!

Hope you had a couple of dollars on the horse, the last one I backed is still running!

Dave


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Looks like Glenelg beach and jetty haven't changed at all.


----------



## FireballDave

The boys went to the fishmongers for me, so our tapas spread to go with the qualifying will include these simple dishes:

*Crispy Fish Balls*
_Makes: 24_

*Ingredients:*
1 egg
pinch saffron
2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
2 oz (55g) fresh parsley
8 oz (225g) firm white fish, skinned, boned and cubed
3 oz (85g) white bread
salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 tbs seasoned flour
vegetable oil for frying

_To serve:_
lemon wedges
mayonnaise for dipping

*Method:*
Beat the egg together with the saffron, set aside for five minutes.

In a food processor, whizz the garlic and parsley until finely chopped. Add the fish, bread, salt and black pepper and process until smooth. Add the egg and parsley mixture and pulse to combine.

Shape the mixture into 24 small balls and roll in the seasoned flour so they are coated on all sides. Refrigerate for at least an hour to set.

Heat the oil in a deep pan and fry the fish balls until crisp and golden brown.

Drain on kitchen paper and serve hot with lemon wedges and garlic mayonnaise.

*Mussels in Beer with Bacon*

*Ingredients:*
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 oz (55g) smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
1 lb (450g) small fresh mussels
4 fl. oz (115ml) lager or light beer
1 tsp thyme, chopped
pinch paprika
good coarse grinding of black pepper

*Method:*
Heat the oil in a large saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat until just golden.

Add the mussels, beer, thyme, paprika and pepper, bring to the boil then reduce the heat. Cover and simmer for about 5 minutes until all the mussels have opened.

Serve hot with crusty bread to soak up all the juices.

_Note: You can used pre-cooked mussels for this dish, add them at the same time, but only simmer for 2-3 minutes, until heated through. This makes an excellent pasta dish._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## alpajem

Hi Fireball Dave: OOH I adore Captain Scarlet. Love the napkin rings and egg cozies that you came up with. Really great. Wonder how those graphs would work in squares for a ghan. Thanks for the patterns. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz (Qld)


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Wow that beach looks fantastic, what an advertisement! Thank you so much for the photos, it looks great.
> 
> I'm glad you had a fun day, aren't the gulls a pest, they never give up trying to cadge a snack. Beautiful blue skies, we've got torrential rain in London, we do need it, but it's very gloomy!
> 
> Hope you had a couple of dollars on the horse, the last one I backed is still running!
> 
> Dave


Our weather is wonderful currently- warmish, perfect to be out in. Spring weather except that it is autumn. Had enough rain last week to keep farmers happy I think- they need it round about now I believe to get their crops planted.


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
I've been so busy I've hardly had time to kniit but I certainly miss it! ope everyone has a great weekend, we're back to Winter here for a few days but aside from that everything is beautiful outside.


----------



## FireballDave

alpajem said:


> Hi Fireball Dave: OOH I adore Captain Scarlet. Love the napkin rings and egg cozies that you came up with. Really great. Wonder how those graphs would work in squares for a ghan. Thanks for the patterns. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz (Qld)


Thanks, I'm glad you like the set. I thought it would be a fun subject to play with.

I'm sure they'd work fine, you could use different background colours for the various characters, in addiction to Captain Scarlet, there's Colonel White, Captains Blue, Ochre, Magenta and Grey, Lieutenant Green, Doctor Fawn and of course, Captain Black.

Have fun and do please post a pic, I'd love to see how it turns out!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

Hi
It is raining here in Rochester. My DH retired yesterday. It is probably about time. He is 68 1/2. We were going to go to the cabin "up North" today, but decided to wait until tomorrow. There is supposed to be rain, sleet and slush in Mpls. I don't want to drive through that. We are going to spend the summer at the cabin. I can hardly wait. Lots of time for knitting. I have all my WIP's packed plus some new projects that I couldn't resist. And the rest, I have everything but the kitchen sink packed or so DH thinks. We are set to get our land line for the telephone, cable TV(just the basic) and the internet, yeh!! They will install or bring the line to the cabin on the 9th. It will be a long 2 weeks without KP or the TP. I will catch up then.
Darowill I loved all the pictures of Australia. I have all of Dave's recipts printed and will take them with me. They will be a hit with friends and neighbors. Caren, I love the New York skyline. I have seen it from the air but never been able to get a good picture. I loved yours. I still have to make more egg cosies for the girls. They will be here the end of June until the middle of July. DH will fly them back to AZ and I will rest. I am usually worn out by the time they leave, but I do enjoy them coming. We will have a couple of weeks to rest and our oldest GD will be spending a week with us. She wants to go fishing with grandpa. She is also 11 so I don't get as worn out, but it is still an extra. We enjoy having all the grandkids. Enjoy your day. Time for me to get busy.


----------



## pammie1234

I guess I missed Captain Scarlet and the other characters. Are they egg cosies? Guess I'll do a search!

Dave, you will be so proud of me! I kept having trouble with the dishcloth I was working on, so, I made a chart! It's very basic, but sure helped me see what it should look like. I'm not sure what I kept doing wrong, but hopefully this will eliminate the problem!


----------



## DonnieK

Well, you have done it one more time Dave! Thank you for hosting, for the cosies, and for the receipts. The chicken wings and mushrooms sound very interesting.
Univeral made the Ma & Pa Kettle movies and I loved those. Also, the Egg & I with Claudette Colbert. (Ma & Pa Kettle were also in that one.) To Kill A Mockingbird, War Wagon & Rarebreed also come to mind. I don't go to movies any longer,(since 1986) I have only seen about 3 or 4 movies. I love Meryl Streep and want to see her last movie.
I have been working on charity projects this past week. I wanted to use up some Ecru yarn I had purchased, but, it is terrible yarn (Orlon) and I could not ever get happy with it, so, bagged it up and decided it needed to go to someone else! KnittyKitty gave me some wonderful yarns and my hands are itching to use some of it, so, will spend today looking for patterns to use.
Have been a bit under the weather all week. But, am feeling fit today.
Good to hear from all of you. Have a wonderful weekend whatever you are doing.
Dave, thank you again for being such a great host!!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I missed Captain Scarlet and the other characters. Are they egg cosies? Guess I'll do a search!
> 
> Dave, you will be so proud of me! I kept having trouble with the dishcloth I was working on, so, I made a chart! It's very basic, but sure helped me see what it should look like. I'm not sure what I kept doing wrong, but hopefully this will eliminate the problem!


The links are all in my greeting on page one, egg cosies and napkin rings. There are also links to my _Racing in Spain_ egg cosy and napkin ring.

I find charts make life so much simpler for colour-work and stitch patterns, it really helps to see how it should look as you're going along. Hope it comes out right this time!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818

Just checking in to say Thank you for all the recipes!!! Dave wings are a favorite of my son and myself. I don't get them often, funny is my room mate brought me wings for dinner last night! I've never had tapas might have to try your receipt for this one! 
Mom is resting well, only 3 spikes during the night, they have put her knee in a brace and also her ankle, seemed to help with the walking a bit, will try it more today. Had some great news from my son, he passed a test yesterday final day of training for the new job said he "aced" it  Best news is he is coming in today for an overnight visit.. will relieve me for a few hours so he can spend time with his Nan. Roommate is going to stay with Mom for the later afternoon and evening so I can have time while he is here. (Though I may just crawl in my bed and sleep ;-) ) Will pack him up with more of his boxes tomorrow and he will head back to his new home. 
If they can pinpoint the cause of Mom's fever we may get to take her home tomorrow. 
Have a wonderful day/evening... will be popping in and out for awhile I am sure!


----------



## siouxann

Happy Weekend, Everyone! I'm terribly late getting to the party. Love the pictures y'all have posted, and the receipts sound wonderful! We have a tapas restaurant in Frederick that serves delicious selections. Then down the street there is a Spanish restaurant where you can indulge in meal-size portions of some of the tapas, if you have any room left, that is.

Dave, the cosies are really neat. I'm not familiar with the characters you cited, but the cosies are great.


----------



## FireballDave

DonnieK said:


> Well, you have done it one more time Dave! Thank you for hosting, for the cosies, and for the receipts. The chicken wings and mushrooms sound very interesting.
> Univeral made the Ma & Pa Kettle movies and I loved those. Also, the Egg & I with Claudette Colbert. (Ma & Pa Kettle were also in that one.) To Kill A Mockingbird, War Wagon & Rarebreed also come to mind. I don't go to movies any longer,(since 1986) I have only seen about 3 or 4 movies. I love Meryl Streep and want to see her last movie.
> I have been working on charity projects this past week. I wanted to use up some Ecru yarn I had purchased, but, it is terrible yarn (Orlon) and I could not ever get happy with it, so, bagged it up and decided it needed to go to someone else! KnittyKitty gave me some wonderful yarns and my hands are itching to use some of it, so, will spend today looking for patterns to use.
> Have been a bit under the weather all week. But, am feeling fit today.
> Good to hear from all of you. Have a wonderful weekend whatever you are doing.
> Dave, thank you again for being such a great host!!


Glad to hear you're feeling better, hope things continue to improve.

Thanks for the compliments, egg cosies and napkin rings are great little stash busters and brighten up the table.

Do try the wings, they're a real winner woth _The Gannets!_

Dave


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> It is raining here in Rochester. My DH retired yesterday. It is probably about time. He is 68 1/2. We were going to go to the cabin "up North" today, but decided to wait until tomorrow. There is supposed to be rain, sleet and slush in Mpls. I don't want to drive through that. We are going to spend the summer at the cabin. I can hardly wait. Lots of time for knitting. I have all my WIP's packed plus some new projects that I couldn't resist. And the rest, I have everything but the kitchen sink packed or so DH thinks. We are set to get our land line for the telephone, cable TV(just the basic) and the internet, yeh!! They will install or bring the line to the cabin on the 9th. It will be a long 2 weeks without KP or the TP. I will catch up then.
> Darowill I loved all the pictures of Australia. I have all of Dave's recipts printed and will take them with me. They will be a hit with friends and neighbors. Caren, I love the New York skyline. I have seen it from the air but never been able to get a good picture. I loved yours. I still have to make more egg cosies for the girls. They will be here the end of June until the middle of July. DH will fly them back to AZ and I will rest. I am usually worn out by the time they leave, but I do enjoy them coming. We will have a couple of weeks to rest and our oldest GD will be spending a week with us. She wants to go fishing with grandpa. She is also 11 so I don't get as worn out, but it is still an extra. We enjoy having all the grandkids. Enjoy your day. Time for me to get busy.


Sounds wonderful. Hope you really enjoy it- think of all the knitting you can do before you get the internet with no KP to distract you!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well I ended up out most of the day and am now exhausted. But as it is 5.45 I need to stay awake for a few more hours.
> WEnt down to Glenelg by tram (about 1/2 houron the tram from the city) as I suggested I might. BUT I forgot until my friend I had coffee with reminded me Black Caviar was racing today. The mare was going for (and succeded) her 20th succesive win- can't quite work out what sort of record it is ,definately Australian, Fairly sure Austral-Asian and maybe. She is going to England soon to race. Anyway the race course is not far from Glenelg with a tram stop right opposite the gates. So the tram was packed- reminiscent of English tubes at busy times and this was with extra trams running every 7 1/2 minutes.
> So my daughter and I made it to the beach and decided that Fish and Chips on the beach was called for. A delicacy that comes form England- but all the ones I had there were soggy but here they are ideally crisp. They were today, beautiful. Of course the sea gulls wanted their share. I kindly pointed out to them that if they wanted fish they needed to go and find there own healthy version,but they ignored them. After a while most went looking for greener pastures.
> On the way to Goodwood this morning I tool a shot of the parklands with a school footy game in progress. Part of the purpose of this was for an Aussie footy lesson. Our goals (which can be seen in this photo) are 4 tall poles with the middle two taller than the outer two (often the outer ones are colored with the goals white). The goal posts are the two tall ones and if the ball goes between these two posts without being touched a goal is scored. A goal is worth 6 points. If the ball is touched or goes between the large and small posts a behind also called a point is scored (or if the opposition put it between the other teams posts). Scoring is much higher than in soccer (Englsh football). In our bad games we only scored 7 goals as well as points. Our best game this year we scored 20 goals as well as points.


and no shot of Darowil!? great photos even so!


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to say Thank you for all the recipes!!! Dave wings are a favorite of my son and myself. I don't get them often, funny is my room mate brought me wings for dinner last night! I've never had tapas might have to try your receipt for this one!
> Mom is resting well, only 3 spikes during the night, they have put her knee in a brace and also her ankle, seemed to help with the walking a bit, will try it more today. Had some great news from my son, he passed a test yesterday final day of training for the new job said he "aced" it  Best news is he is coming in today for an overnight visit.. will relieve me for a few hours so he can spend time with his Nan. Roommate is going to stay with Mom for the later afternoon and evening so I can have time while he is here. (Though I may just crawl in my bed and sleep ;-) ) Will pack him up with more of his boxes tomorrow and he will head back to his new home.
> If they can pinpoint the cause of Mom's fever we may get to take her home tomorrow.
> Have a wonderful day/evening... will be popping in and out for awhile I am sure!


Having your son for a few hours will be great to give you a break from your Mum. Do hope they found out what is going on so she can be treated and get home- hard as it is for you with her at home sounds even worse when she in hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2

Very pleased for you, that you have had a break, seen your boy, and that Mom may be coming home soon!



Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to say Thank you for all the recipes!!! Dave wings are a favorite of my son and myself. I don't get them often, funny is my room mate brought me wings for dinner last night! I've never had tapas might have to try your receipt for this one!
> Mom is resting well, only 3 spikes during the night, they have put her knee in a brace and also her ankle, seemed to help with the walking a bit, will try it more today. Had some great news from my son, he passed a test yesterday final day of training for the new job said he "aced" it  Best news is he is coming in today for an overnight visit.. will relieve me for a few hours so he can spend time with his Nan. Roommate is going to stay with Mom for the later afternoon and evening so I can have time while he is here. (Though I may just crawl in my bed and sleep ;-) ) Will pack him up with more of his boxes tomorrow and he will head back to his new home.
> If they can pinpoint the cause of Mom's fever we may get to take her home tomorrow.
> Have a wonderful day/evening... will be popping in and out for awhile I am sure!


----------



## Lurker 2

Siouxann! haven't noticed you for a wee while! Work been keeping you busy?



siouxann said:


> Happy Weekend, Everyone! I'm terribly late getting to the party. Love the pictures y'all have posted, and the receipts sound wonderful! We have a tapas restaurant in Frederick that serves delicious selections. Then down the street there is a Spanish restaurant where you can indulge in meal-size portions of some of the tapas, if you have any room left, that is.
> 
> Dave, the cosies are really neat. I'm not familiar with the characters you cited, but the cosies are great.


----------



## NanaCaren

This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.

Sausage Bread Toasts
preheat oven to 500F or broil

1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
1/2 med onion finely diced
1/2 red pepper finely diced
6 button mushrooms chopped small
2 cloves garlic grated 
2 tsp fresh parsely
salt & pepper to taste
3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices

Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese, 
parsely, salt &pepper together.

Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage 
mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese 
is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes 
as the teens are always waiting to eat them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sounds like a winner for the DH!
Good morning! How are you all!!


NanaCaren said:


> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.


----------



## darowil

Have we heard from Sam this weekend- or indeed for a few days?
Night Night all- I will see if I sleep tonight after waking about 1 am this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Have we heard from Sam this weekend- or indeed for a few days?
> Night Night all- I will see if I sleep tonight after waking about 1 am this morning.


Indeed he has been around, but posted only a few times!


----------



## Debiknit

I think my favorite universal movies from the past are 
The Birds
Xanadu
Iceman
Tremors
Twister
Dante's Peak
I grew up on all the tarzan,Ma and Pa Kettles,Abott and Costello movies. Loved them. Amazing how the themes change from spooky to westerns and onward thru the years.


----------



## wannabear

Sam nipped in for just a minute somewhere. It may not have been this tea party, though.

Myfanwy, I hope you get to tell your story. I'd be interested too.


----------



## Joe P

I am up and atum read all the posts and loved the pics of the beach, seagulls, new york, gosh I miss all that. I love Dave's word gannet for his boys. That is so inventive so my two are probably a lot older in their 40's with children of their own.

My daughter who lives in Idaho got a promotion at her LVN nurse job as more of a supervisor over the 4 clinics in the area of LVN's. I am so proud of her, as you probably can tell, she is in the process of getting her RN. My son works in a stove factory and has been there many years and has two children and is a good provider of them. Oh my daughter has 3 children. Her eldest son is in Korea in the army and I want to ask all of you that pray or ask the greater power whatever you call it to look over and keep my grand son "JACOB" save and bring him home well and in one piece. God, I worry about my first grandson. Why war?

Y'all are such good cooks, maybe you will make me one. I hope so. I do cook but not as inventive as Dave by a long shot. Dave I will try that sight for saving things when I finish trimming the hedges around our little cottage a house back and across the country road from Lake McQueeney. I have never lived on the water front anywhere mostly because of the noise of the jet skis and motor boats. I use to sail in Seattle and loved the quiet of the sails billowing in the wind. If I can keep this yard, house and piano, hand work and my home business up and going in right order I am doing good. Of course, Mother is the first priority around here and I have to keep that foremost in my mind daily and of course nightly. I guess I told you she is 91 and feisty and wonderful and is finally settled into her nest. 

Made a big pot of coffee to start the day took my vitamins, and supplements I take for the arthritic joints and I am ready to put on the gloves, get the ladder out, the electric trimmers, bags to stuff the trimmings in and head out the door, wish me luck. Take care and hug yourselves.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Sounds like a winner for the DH!
> Good morning! How are you all!!
> 
> Good morning NanaJ,
> 
> They really are a nice little snack. The sausage mix came from one of my sisters. She always made sausage bread but, sometimes it takes too long for starving teens.
> I am good today. The sun is shinning and it is above 30F.
> Elishia is on her way over with Ben, Ryan & Nicholas, should be a fun day.


----------



## Lurker 2

that is great NanaCaren! they must be some of the GC's- my ideal family was 4 boys - Mum had been a Cub Scout leader 'Akela', and then a Boy scout Leader, and I was always her assistant, my Scouting name is 'Baloo'.

Actually had two girls, and the third baby did not survive.


----------



## jmai5421

Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to say Thank you for all the recipes!!! Dave wings are a favorite of my son and myself. I don't get them often, funny is my room mate brought me wings for dinner last night! I've never had tapas might have to try your receipt for this one!
> Mom is resting well, only 3 spikes during the night, they have put her knee in a brace and also her ankle, seemed to help with the walking a bit, will try it more today. Had some great news from my son, he passed a test yesterday final day of training for the new job said he "aced" it  Best news is he is coming in today for an overnight visit.. will relieve me for a few hours so he can spend time with his Nan. Roommate is going to stay with Mom for the later afternoon and evening so I can have time while he is here. (Though I may just crawl in my bed and sleep ;-) ) Will pack him up with more of his boxes tomorrow and he will head back to his new home.
> If they can pinpoint the cause of Mom's fever we may get to take her home tomorrow.
> Have a wonderful day/evening... will be popping in and out for awhile I am sure!


It will be good to have your son home. You will have fun making the boxes to send home with him. I do hope and pray that they find out what is wrong with your Mom. I am glad your Roommate will be able to fill in for you to give you a little rest. Take care and have fun with your son.


----------



## jmai5421

Myfwnay, I made your almond biscuits and ANZAC biscuits. I made them to take up to the cabin, but they were a hit with DH. I must admit, I enjoyed them too. I could make more, but I think that we would just eat those. Thank you for the recipes. I will be making them again.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.


This sounds delicious. I will definitely be making it especilly when my brothers visit up at the cabin. Everyone will love this recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Myfwnay, I made your almond biscuits and ANZAC biscuits. I made them to take up to the cabin, but they were a hit with DH. I must admit, I enjoyed them too. I could make more, but I think that we would just eat those. Thank you for the recipes. I will be making them again.


So glad they were successful! one has to watch the waistline!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Sam nipped in for just a minute somewhere. It may not have been this tea party, though.
> 
> Myfanwy, I hope you get to tell your story. I'd be interested too.


I had hoped for a quick reply- Dave must be busy with something. I will remember that you are interested to hear part of the Saga!


----------



## margewhaples

What is an aubergine? Eggplant?


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> What is an aubergine? Eggplant?


yes


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> Myfwnay, I made your almond biscuits and ANZAC biscuits. I made them to take up to the cabin, but they were a hit with DH. I must admit, I enjoyed them too. I could make more, but I think that we would just eat those. Thank you for the recipes. I will be making them again.


I should mention that the receipts are from the Edmonds Cookery book- an NZ home 'bible'.


----------



## Knitnewbie

WOW! I love this site. Where else would you get to share your favorite craft ideas, wonderful recipes and take a trip to Australia in a matter of minutes? Thanks for sharing all of your recipes, photos, ideas and movie favorites. I definitely will try that aubergine/eggplant recipe. It is one of my favorite veggies. Oh! and the Broad beans--had to look that one up. We call them fava beans around here. I've been stuck in a coaster mode for the last week, while I took a break from completing my Litoral Shawl--half way through that one. All of the coasters are in different colors, so they don't really make a set, except if the oddness of each makes them a set.?!? . . . My favorite movies: "To Kill a Mockingbird" [book also a favorite], "Back Street," with Lana Turner; "The Stalking Moon," with Gregory Peck and Eva Marie Saint--will have you biting your fingernails; "My Dog Skip" with Frankie Munoz. Lots of others, including the usual group--Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Steel Magnolias--but I'll stop for now. . . . Have a wonderful day everyone and enjoy this Tea Party.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your question what is our favorite Universal movie, I would have to say two of my most favorite, memorable movies didn't come from Universal. My very favorite movie is "7 Brides for 7 Brothers" (MGM, 1954) and my second is "Roman Holiday" (Paramount, 1953).
> 
> I went through the list of Universal movies and there were many in the later years that I enjoyed but none really my favorite. I guess the most memorable movie from Univ. would be "Dear Hunter." First movie I saw starring Robert DeNiro. I can remember watching the beginning and envying the comraderie of the friends and then when it got to the Viet Nam scenes, thankful I wasn't a man. I thought the ending was weak, but the movie was still very powerful.
> 
> Here is the link for those who would like to see Universal's long list of movie titles. (You will need to scroll down a little ways on the site.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Universal_Pictures_films
> 
> 
> 
> The _Deer Hunter_ is another great movie, there are so many to choose from. Thanks for posting the link to a list, I'm glad somebody thought of doing that!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My first time on here and what fun to have a tea party. Loved going through the list. Several favorites, but the one that stuck in my mind after looking at the list and ordering several from Netflix is, To Kill a MockingBird.
Love the recipes and just sharing with one another.
Wow, how exciting Dreamweaver had a DeLorean. What good memories of those days I'm sure. My husband and I are doing a week of all organic raw food, but it will be over soon and I can try some of the recipes. Mmmmm, the mushrooms will be just for me since he doesn't eat them but we will both be eating the rest.
If I need to do something special to join in here, please let me know and forgive me for jumping in.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.


Controversial subjects are political or religious dogma, or propounding unscientific homespun remedies with a mass of new-age pseudo-science culled from the web for good measure, unsupported conspiracy theories less than two centuries old or, any form of xenophopia and discriminatory or inflamatory rants.

It isn't so much a case of what I don't like, this isn't my domain, I merely set things running. Whenever voices start to be raised, it turns off the vast majority who want a space away from controversy and heated debate, that's why the 'polite chatter only' rule was introduced.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Knitnewbie said:


> WOW! I love this site. Where else would you get to share your favorite craft ideas, wonderful recipes and take a trip to Australia in a matter of minutes? Thanks for sharing all of your recipes, photos, ideas and movie favorites. I definitely will try that aubergine/eggplant recipe. It is one of my favorite veggies. Oh! and the Broad beans--had to look that one up. We call them fava beans around here. I've been stuck in a coaster mode for the last week, while I took a break from completing my Litoral Shawl--half way through that one. All of the coasters are in different colors, so they don't really make a set, except if the oddness of each makes them a set.?!? . . . My favorite movies: "To Kill a Mockingbird" [book also a favorite], "Back Street," with Lana Turner; "The Stalking Moon," with Gregory Peck and Eva Marie Saint--will have you biting your fingernails; "My Dog Skip" with Frankie Munoz. Lots of others, including the usual group--Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Steel Magnolias--but I'll stop for now. . . . Have a wonderful day everyone and enjoy this Tea Party.


I really enjoyed Steel Magnolias, so many brilliant women actors in that one. Bit of a teary story line- was it Julia Roberts' first- I would love to see her sometime as the Wicked Step Queen!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.
> 
> 
> 
> Controversial subjects are political or religious dogma, or propounding unscientific homespun remedies with a mass of new-age pseudo-science culled from the web for good measure, unsupported conspiracy theories less than two centuries old or, any form of xenophopia and discriminatory or inflamatory rants.
> 
> It isn't so much a case of what I don't like, this isn't my domain, I merely set things running. Whenever voices start to be raised, it turns off the vast majority who want a space away from controversy and heated debate, that's why the 'polite chatter only' rule was introduced.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

concerned about 'hogging the lime light', the story title is 'my criminal conviction'.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> that is great NanaCaren! they must be some of the GC's- my ideal family was 4 boys - Mum had been a Cub Scout leader 'Akela', and then a Boy scout Leader, and I was always her assistant, my Scouting name is 'Baloo'.
> 
> Actually had two girls, and the third baby did not survive.


Both my parents were Scout and Cub Scout Leaders. 
I have 4 girls and 3 boys, 8 grandsons and 4 grand daughters. Seven of the grandsons live within 30 miles of me.


----------



## Lurker 2

You are so welcome! we love new faces!



daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your question what is our favorite Universal movie, I would have to say two of my most favorite, memorable movies didn't come from Universal. My very favorite movie is "7 Brides for 7 Brothers" (MGM, 1954) and my second is "Roman Holiday" (Paramount, 1953).
> 
> I went through the list of Universal movies and there were many in the later years that I enjoyed but none really my favorite. I guess the most memorable movie from Univ. would be "Dear Hunter." First movie I saw starring Robert DeNiro. I can remember watching the beginning and envying the comraderie of the friends and then when it got to the Viet Nam scenes, thankful I wasn't a man. I thought the ending was weak, but the movie was still very powerful.
> 
> Here is the link for those who would like to see Universal's long list of movie titles. (You will need to scroll down a little ways on the site.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Universal_Pictures_films
> 
> 
> 
> The _Deer Hunter_ is another great movie, there are so many to choose from. Thanks for posting the link to a list, I'm glad somebody thought of doing that!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My first time on here and what fun to have a tea party. Loved going through the list. Several favorites, but the one that stuck in my mind after looking at the list and ordering several from Netflix is, To Kill a MockingBird.
> Love the recipes and just sharing with one another.
> Wow, how exciting Dreamweaver had a DeLorean. What good memories of those days I'm sure. My husband and I are doing a week of all organic raw food, but it will be over soon and I can try some of the recipes. Mmmmm, the mushrooms will be just for me since he doesn't eat them but we will both be eating the rest.
> If I need to do something special to join in here, please let me know and forgive me for jumping in.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out I'm not actually scheduled to work tomorrow, though I can if I choose. I'll probably put in a little time--have some things to catch up on. What I really need to do is put my overalls on and get out there and tear up that yard...the weeds are taking over! Of course, I could just wait and they'll all die off when it gets hot, but I rather like working outside, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I've also got a gourd I want to try and turn into a yarn bowl (also outside work); if it works, it will be great. If not, well, I'll figure out what else to do with it.
> 
> Australia and NZ have always seemed so lovely to me--would love to visit both, but it'll be Scotland first if I ever get out of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia is very different to NZ- Climate alone determines that. Peter Jackson's films have been very good for promoting us. Let all of us know if you do come this way ever!
Click to expand...

My brother served in the South Paciific during WWII on a PBY aircraft. These planes were able to land in water and were used as patrol planes and bombing of enemy ships. Anyway, the point of the story is that he often visited Australia, which city I don't know. He was engaged to an Australian girl, but when he returned home from duty, he received a telegram from her parents saying that she had been killed in an automobile accident. If not for that, I would have had an Australian sister-in-law. He always told us how much he liked the Australians and how nice they were to the American servicemen and women. :thumbup:


----------



## Knitnewbie

myfanwy said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I love this site. Where else would you get to share your favorite craft ideas, wonderful recipes and take a trip to Australia in a matter of minutes? Thanks for sharing all of your recipes, photos, ideas and movie favorites. I definitely will try that aubergine/eggplant recipe. It is one of my favorite veggies. Oh! and the Broad beans--had to look that one up. We call them fava beans around here. I've been stuck in a coaster mode for the last week, while I took a break from completing my Litoral Shawl--half way through that one. All of the coasters are in different colors, so they don't really make a set, except if the oddness of each makes them a set.?!? . . . My favorite movies: "To Kill a Mockingbird" [book also a favorite], "Back Street," with Lana Turner; "The Stalking Moon," with Gregory Peck and Eva Marie Saint--will have you biting your fingernails; "My Dog Skip" with Frankie Munoz. Lots of others, including the usual group--Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Steel Magnolias--but I'll stop for now. . . . Have a wonderful day everyone and enjoy this Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed Steel Magnolias, so many brilliant women actors in that one. Bit of a teary story line- was it Julia Roberts first- I would love to see her sometime as the Wicked Step Queen!
Click to expand...

No, it wasn't her first. I believe her first was the pizza movie, no, wikipedia says it was 1988 in "Satisfaction." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_Roberts It says she had a part in "Blood Red" with her brother, Eric Roberts in 1986. "Pretty Woman" launched her career, though. 
Universal studios fav of mine is the Bourne series with Matt Damon. Don't like a lot of the new stuff that has come out of Universal. The older movies, though were great.


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> This sounds delicious. I will definitely be making it especilly when my brothers visit up at the cabin. Everyone will love this recipe.


I hope you try them we are having these today easy finger food for the grandsons.


----------



## Lurker 2

Knitnewbie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I love this site. Where else would you get to share your favorite craft ideas, wonderful recipes and take a trip to Australia in a matter of minutes? Thanks for sharing all of your recipes, photos, ideas and movie favorites. I definitely will try that aubergine/eggplant recipe. It is one of my favorite veggies. Oh! and the Broad beans--had to look that one up. We call them fava beans around here. I've been stuck in a coaster mode for the last week, while I took a break from completing my Litoral Shawl--half way through that one. All of the coasters are in different colors, so they don't really make a set, except if the oddness of each makes them a set.?!? . . . My favorite movies: "To Kill a Mockingbird" [book also a favorite], "Back Street," with Lana Turner; "The Stalking Moon," with Gregory Peck and Eva Marie Saint--will have you biting your fingernails; "My Dog Skip" with Frankie Munoz. Lots of others, including the usual group--Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Steel Magnolias--but I'll stop for now. . . . Have a wonderful day everyone and enjoy this Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed Steel Magnolias, so many brilliant women actors in that one. Bit of a teary story line- was it Julia Roberts first- I would love to see her sometime as the Wicked Step Queen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't her first. I believe her first was the pizza movie, no, wikipedia says it was 1988 in "Satisfaction." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_Roberts It says she had a part in "Blood Red" with her brother, Eric Roberts in 1986. "Pretty Woman" launched her career, though.
> Universal studios fav of mine is the Bourne series with Matt Damon. Don't like a lot of the new stuff that has come out of Universal. The older movies, though were great.
Click to expand...

I don't get to the cinema anything like as much as I would like. I used to be a bit of a movie 'buff'.


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold Love, Amor Frio
> 
> Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)
> 
> 1 pt milk
> 4 yolks
> 4 oz sugar
> a pinch cinnamon
> 2 leaves gelatine
> 1 cup rum
> 1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)
> 
> Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
> Prepare basic cream (Natilla)
> 
> Beat the eggs and mix with sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.
> 
> Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.
> 
> Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.
> 
> Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.
> 
> when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.
> 
> I can assure you it is worth the effort!
Click to expand...

That sounds so good, myfanwy! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out I'm not actually scheduled to work tomorrow, though I can if I choose. I'll probably put in a little time--have some things to catch up on. What I really need to do is put my overalls on and get out there and tear up that yard...the weeds are taking over! Of course, I could just wait and they'll all die off when it gets hot, but I rather like working outside, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I've also got a gourd I want to try and turn into a yarn bowl (also outside work); if it works, it will be great. If not, well, I'll figure out what else to do with it.
> 
> Australia and NZ have always seemed so lovely to me--would love to visit both, but it'll be Scotland first if I ever get out of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Much of Australia is very different to NZ- Climate alone determines that. Peter Jackson's films have been very good for promoting us. Let all of us know if you do come this way ever!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother served in the South Paciific during WWII on a PBY aircraft. These planes were able to land in water and were used as patrol planes and bombing of enemy ships. Anyway, the point of the story is that he often visited Australia, which city I don't know. He was engaged to an Australian girl, but when he returned home from duty, he received a telegram from her parents saying that she had been killed in an automobile accident. If not for that, I would have had an Australian sister-in-law. He always told us how much he liked the Australians and how nice they were to the American servicemen and women. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your brother's loss. That's the trouble with war and motor vehicles. Darowil and Althea, and various others are the Aussies amongst us. I am a Scot, with a Welsh mother, myfanwy is an alias- living over 'the Ditch' [the Tasman Sea] in New Zealand. Although I have now spent time in Sydney, and Melbourne Airports, waiting for connecting flights. Both times at night. Australia is a bit big for me, odd thing is I can cope with the size of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans. Probably because I travelled in safety on a ship. Don't know how I would handle a land mass as large as the US.!!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we are interested. Summer is perfect for creamy dessert with fruit. LUV<LUV<LUV>
> 
> 
> 
> wilco- got to go get a meal for the DH, he has turned up hungry at 3-30pm. catch you later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cold Love, Amor Frio
> 
> Mixed fresh fruit (melon, pears, a bunch of grapes, oranges, pineapple, peaches etc.,)
> 
> 1 pt milk
> 4 yolks
> 4 oz sugar
> a pinch cinnamon
> 2 leaves gelatine
> 1 cup rum
> 1 gill cream (8 standard Tbsp)
> 
> Slice the fruit, sprinkle with sugar, and soak in rum for two to three hours.
> Prepare basic cream (Natilla)
> 
> Beat the eggs and mix with sugar. Scald the milk and slowly add to the eggs. (Before scalding milk, rinse the pan in cold water to prevent sticking). Pour into a double saucepan and heat (do not boil), stirring continuously for five or six minutes. Strain, add the flavouring and chill.
> 
> Dissolve the gelatine in a small quantity of warm water.
> 
> Mix the fruit with the gelatine and the basic cream. Stir well.
> 
> Whip the cream and add to the fruit, whisk lightly, chill and serve.
> 
> when I made it I scooped out balls of the melon flesh, tidied the shell of the melon, kept it chilled , and used it to serve the dessert.
> 
> I can assure you it is worth the effort!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so good, myfanwy! Thanks.
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Dave, typically for Dave [is there any thing that man does not know!!] has come across it too, thanked me for jogging his memory!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...


----------



## Sorlenna

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).


We love chorizo, too, but it doesn't love us...we did find a lesser fat alternative, however, called soyrizo which is made from soy. Bub can't tell the difference in the taste, and he grew up with that in his diet. It's not greasy, which means I can tolerate it (I feel terrible if I eat meat fat--one of my friends calls me Jack Sprat), so we have it now and again as a treat, since it is a bit pricey compared to the "real thing."



myfanwy said:


> Australia is a bit big for me, odd thing is I can cope with the size of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans. Probably because I travelled in safety on a ship. Don't know how I would handle a land mass as large as the US.!!


I am sure you wouldn't know what to make of the desert here, then...in some places, we can see for I don't know how many miles...it is a big, big sky and country.



Joe P said:


> I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.


DD#3 is learning to sew and she makes some astounding costumes (I should ask her for permission to post a picture or two). I do (most of) the sewing for now, but she does all the mask construction and she has made a couple that have heads with articulated jaws. Some years ago, when my husband was still alive, I made us girls period dresses from the Civil War times and it was quite fun, but wow, what a lot of fabric went into those things--I can see why women had fainting spells in the heat wearing yards and yards of dress. :shock:

And I never find others' experiences boring--I love to hear new ideas and I always learn something from fellow artisans, so talk on! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
> 
> 
> 
> We love chorizo, too, but it doesn't love us...we did find a lesser fat alternative, however, called soyrizo which is made from soy. Bub can't tell the difference in the taste, and he grew up with that in his diet. It's not greasy, which means I can tolerate it (I feel terrible if I eat meat fat--one of my friends calls me Jack Sprat), so we have it now and again as a treat, since it is a bit pricey compared to the "real thing."
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is a bit big for me, odd thing is I can cope with the size of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans. Probably because I travelled in safety on a ship. Don't know how I would handle a land mass as large as the US.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you wouldn't know what to make of the desert here, then...in some places, we can see for I don't know how many miles...it is a big, big sky and country.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD#3 is learning to sew and she makes some astounding costumes (I should ask her for permission to post a picture or two). I do (most of) the sewing for now, but she does all the mask construction and she has made a couple that have heads with articulated jaws. Some years ago, when my husband was still alive, I made us girls period dresses from the Civil War times and it was quite fun, but wow, what a lot of fabric went into those things--I can see why women had fainting spells in the heat wearing yards and yards of dress. :shock:
> 
> And I never find others' experiences boring--I love to hear new ideas and I always learn something from fellow artisans, so talk on! :-D
Click to expand...

actually I love the idea of desert for the colours- but I would have to go there in winter! off to bed, forgot I had some pics of Ringo, and what is in effect my work room. Fale makes me tidy up every so often! Wanted to let Tessadelle know how cluttered I am. Bet my house is dustier!


----------



## SHCooper

I will check back from time to time this weekend but have little expectation of being able to keep up with all that is going on. For the past few weeks our house has been a construction zone of sorts and will continue that way for at least 2 more weeks. Right now I have access to my upstairs rooms, the laundry,the den and part of the kitchen.

The den is functional but overcrowded. The living room sofa, 2 wing chairs, 3 small tables, a desk chair and 2 wooden chairs have been added to that room. All the dining room furniture has been moved into the galley of the kitchen. I can still get to the sink and fridge but the stove and cabinets are blocked. 

Monday morning the new (reclaimed wood) floor and the living room and dining room get sanded in preparation for the finishing. DH wants to keep with the "original" look so it will be a longer process than "current" finishes. By Wednesday the living room and dining room should be stained and hopefully there will be a coat of sealer applied before they have to stop for the week. (We can't walk on it until at least one coat of sealing has dried.) They will complete the process early the next week.

Once the floors are done, the cabinet guys can get into the laundry to install the cabinets and the sink/counter guys can do final measurements for the soapstone. 

Of course, all this improvement serves to point out just how worn and in need of touch-up the paint and other things are!

In the middle of all this I am planning a bridal shower for #1 son's bride-to-be.................... 

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## jmai5421

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is great NanaCaren! they must be some of the GC's- my ideal family was 4 boys - Mum had been a Cub Scout leader 'Akela', and then a Boy scout Leader, and I was always her assistant, my Scouting name is 'Baloo'.
> 
> Actually had two girls, and the third baby did not survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my parents were Scout and Cub Scout Leaders.
> I have 4 girls and 3 boys, 8 grandsons and 4 grand daughters. Seven of the grandsons live within 30 miles of me.
Click to expand...

Neat and fun that they live so close. They must really love the farm. I do just from all the beautiful pictures. What a wonderful place to grow up. I grew up in the country, but not on a farm. We just raised chickens and ducks for food and a large vegetable garden. We were taught early on how to weed. It was punshment for fighting with your brother. One of us at each end of the half acre garden and weed until you met and hopefull you had both cooled down and were ready to make up; if not there was always Grandpa's garden, larger than ours and right next door. Loved the country and the one room country school I attended.

My Mother was also a cub scout leader and my Dad a scouot master. We carried it on I was a cub leader and my DH a scout master. With two girls I was also a brownie/girl scouot leader. Sometimes both in the same year. I have my 5 year pin and was on my way to a second one.
Wonderful memories.


----------



## Marianne818

The doctors have no "cure" for Mom's problems, she has deginerative (sp) disc disease both upper and lower spine, she has had 11 back surgeries over the years. She really needs a total knee replacement on her right knee, but at her age it isn't advisable especially with the other issues. They have no idea how to continually regulate her b/p, it will stay normal for a day or two, then it will begin the cycling up and down, for no apparent reason. They have her on medicines of course and most of the time they do help. The main reason she comes to the hospital is her falls. She is stubborn to a point she won't ask for help when she needs to get up, if she is dizzy she may take a few steps then she falls.. now sometimes she can sit down.. but others she topples over and thats when we take her to the ER for xrays. I cannot sit in her room all day, I have to clean house, cook meals and so forth, so that is when she sneaks out as not to disturb me, sometimes she is lucky others not so much. I'm just doing what any daughter would do for their Moms and that so many others are either doing are have done before. My son's have already picked out the home for me, LOL... or so they say... and truthfully I hope I'm long gone before that type of decision has to be made.


----------



## jmai5421

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
> 
> 
> 
> We love chorizo, too, but it doesn't love us...we did find a lesser fat alternative, however, called soyrizo which is made from soy. Bub can't tell the difference in the taste, and he grew up with that in his diet. It's not greasy, which means I can tolerate it (I feel terrible if I eat meat fat--one of my friends calls me Jack Sprat), so we have it now and again as a treat, since it is a bit pricey compared to the "real thing."
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is a bit big for me, odd thing is I can cope with the size of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans. Probably because I travelled in safety on a ship. Don't know how I would handle a land mass as large as the US.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you wouldn't know what to make of the desert here, then...in some places, we can see for I don't know how many miles...it is a big, big sky and country.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD#3 is learning to sew and she makes some astounding costumes (I should ask her for permission to post a picture or two). I do (most of) the sewing for now, but she does all the mask construction and she has made a couple that have heads with articulated jaws. Some years ago, when my husband was still alive, I made us girls period dresses from the Civil War times and it was quite fun, but wow, what a lot of fabric went into those things--I can see why women had fainting spells in the heat wearing yards and yards of dress. :shock:
> 
> And I never find others' experiences boring--I love to hear new ideas and I always learn something from fellow artisans, so talk on! :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually I love the idea of desert for the colours- but I would have to go there in winter! off to bed, forgot I had some pics of Ringo, and what is in effect my work room. Fale makes me tidy up every so often! Wanted to let Tessadelle know how cluttered I am. Bet my house is dustier!
Click to expand...

I think mine is dustier. I am trying to get it cleaned before we go to the cabin as the neighbor will be checking on it while we are gone. It is embarrassingly dusty. I spend too much time on the computer, knitting and sewing.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...


I love seeing bits of homes this way. It makes everybody seem even more a real friend. I have been delighted so far to have never seen anybody living in a house out of a decorating magazine.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is great NanaCaren! they must be some of the GC's- my ideal family was 4 boys - Mum had been a Cub Scout leader 'Akela', and then a Boy scout Leader, and I was always her assistant, my Scouting name is 'Baloo'.
> 
> Actually had two girls, and the third baby did not survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my parents were Scout and Cub Scout Leaders.
> I have 4 girls and 3 boys, 8 grandsons and 4 grand daughters. Seven of the grandsons live within 30 miles of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neat and fun that they live so close. They must really love the farm. I do just from all the beautiful pictures. What a wonderful place to grow up. I grew up in the country, but not on a farm. We just raised chickens and ducks for food and a large vegetable garden. We were taught early on how to weed. It was punshment for fighting with your brother. One of us at each end of the half acre garden and weed until you met and hopefull you had both cooled down and were ready to make up; if not there was always Grandpa's garden, larger than ours and right next door. Loved the country and the one room country school I attended.
> 
> My Mother was also a cub scout leader and my Dad a scouot master. We carried it on I was a cub leader and my DH a scout master. With two girls I was also a brownie/girl scouot leader. Sometimes both in the same year. I have my 5 year pin and was on my way to a second one.
> Wonderful memories.
Click to expand...

Mum had met both Lord and Lady Baden-Powell


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing bits of homes this way. It makes everybody seem even more a real friend. I have been delighted so far to have never seen anybody living in a house out of a decorating magazine.
Click to expand...

Chuckles, as I think 5mmdpns would say. Could not sleep, was thinking of the third child. I usually try not to.


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
> 
> 
> 
> We love chorizo, too, but it doesn't love us...we did find a lesser fat alternative, however, called soyrizo which is made from soy. Bub can't tell the difference in the taste, and he grew up with that in his diet. It's not greasy, which means I can tolerate it (I feel terrible if I eat meat fat--one of my friends calls me Jack Sprat), so we have it now and again as a treat, since it is a bit pricey compared to the "real thing."
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is a bit big for me, odd thing is I can cope with the size of both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans. Probably because I travelled in safety on a ship. Don't know how I would handle a land mass as large as the US.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you wouldn't know what to make of the desert here, then...in some places, we can see for I don't know how many miles...it is a big, big sky and country.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked in Graduate School in the Costuming Department and sewed many clothes for my family from the experience of doing the costuming. I sound a bit scattered and would tell you more but my 68 years have probably been boring to most. he he. just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DD#3 is learning to sew and she makes some astounding costumes (I should ask her for permission to post a picture or two). I do (most of) the sewing for now, but she does all the mask construction and she has made a couple that have heads with articulated jaws. Some years ago, when my husband was still alive, I made us girls period dresses from the Civil War times and it was quite fun, but wow, what a lot of fabric went into those things--I can see why women had fainting spells in the heat wearing yards and yards of dress. :shock:
> 
> And I never find others' experiences boring--I love to hear new ideas and I always learn something from fellow artisans, so talk on! :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually I love the idea of desert for the colours- but I would have to go there in winter! off to bed, forgot I had some pics of Ringo, and what is in effect my work room. Fale makes me tidy up every so often! Wanted to let Tessadelle know how cluttered I am. Bet my house is dustier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think mine is dustier. I am trying to get it cleaned before we go to the cabin as the neighbor will be checking on it while we are gone. It is embarrassingly dusty. I spend too much time on the computer, knitting and sewing.
Click to expand...

Shock, horror! I think that sounds like me, but I have to add the cooking and garden duties as well!


----------



## margewhaples

It's 0730 in the morning now and I've just finished reading the posts and adore the "receipts" The sun is already high and yesterday was in the high 80's so for me much more comfortable. Much to do this wkend. Hope to get some time to knit and read though. The Amor Frio sounds great but co not know what a "gil" is. Myfanwy Your entries are always interesting as far as story value is concerned and I can't picture anything controversial about what you might have to say. Though I have gardened in the past, I don't have the joints and stamina to keep it up with the wild swings we are having in weather and very little rain to keep them going. I always wished that I could travel. My job was too demanding when I was younger and now I haven't money enough to maintain myself, my home and travel too.
So I live through the experiences of others. Australia and New Zealand sound so open and exciting. Yes, the US is a big space, but much of the middle is prairie. If you were to land in the middle somewhere in Iowa or Kansas, it is then only 1500 miles each way. Hawaii is a five hour flight from the pacific coast. and New York a 4 hour flight. California is approx. 7-800 miles in length with both a pacific and an inland mountain range. The San Joaquin is a great valley where there is grown much of the fruit and vegetables that we eat. To the eastern side of the so. calif. is a great desert-Mojave. South is San Diego.
North-San Francisco, Sacramento. So within this state you can go east-west from desert- to the sea and north and south
From the desert to the mountains east and west to the valley centrally and up to the forests of the Sierra mtn. range to Lake Tahoe to the southern border of Oregon-all within one state which might equal one or two countries of a european size. There is much scenic beauty here and also great metropolis. Very poor transportation though. The car or a plane are the chief conveyances. Within the Sierra range of mountains are the national parks Yosemite and Sequoia Nat'l Parks.North and South can be traversed within a day easily, but there is much to see so slower traverse is recommended. I used to regularly drive betw. Los Angeles where I live to San Jose a leisurely lovely drive along the coast with the sea to watch and inland through the farmland and the wine country each approx. 8 hour leisurely drive. I have always wanted to see the Eastern coastal areas particularly New England-conn.vermont.
So as you can see the size is not so daunting.
That"s all Folks,
Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanGreen

8 AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada. Suppose to be 85 and sunny before the day is over.

I am sorry to say that I don't even know what an "aubergine" is? Perhaps some type of squash. One thing I do know for sure is that I adore tapas and thanks for the recipe. I would rather have the small tasty meals with variety than something large and heavy.

Thanks so much for your colorful patterns.


----------



## Joe P

o'k kids I came in out of the heat to cool down and rest my hip. Jesse, my Mother's provider's husband, is now going back out to cut some more hedge. We are making headway it is a huge job with the ladder and all. I love all your messages and your Mother falling is so tragic and terrifying to her and you. It is not easy getting older is it? We all do it and we all have to make our way, I admire your devotion and love for your Mother. You know I have mine too and I know how important it is for you to take a little rest from her as her care giver to get your own self back. I am sure you know what I mean.

I need to get out in the flower beds and boxed and potted vegetable gardens we have scattered all over the little area we have here at the cottage. I plan to take pictures soon and show you all the inside of this little place and the gardens. I just have to get the technical done in my head in how to do it.

Our gardens are all coming in now. Soon the corn will be harvested in about 3 weeks and then the heat really hits and you don't grow much except tomatoes and ochre. We start our fall gardens in August. We start our winter gardens in late November and early December. So, we have 3 gardens a year down here in what I call the banana belt rather than the Bible belt. he he. talk lata


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> The doctors have no "cure" for Mom's problems, she has deginerative (sp) disc disease both upper and lower spine, she has had 11 back surgeries over the years. She really needs a total knee replacement on her right knee, but at her age it isn't advisable especially with the other issues. They have no idea how to continually regulate her b/p, it will stay normal for a day or two, then it will begin the cycling up and down, for no apparent reason. They have her on medicines of course and most of the time they do help. The main reason she comes to the hospital is her falls. She is stubborn to a point she won't ask for help when she needs to get up, if she is dizzy she may take a few steps then she falls.. now sometimes she can sit down.. but others she topples over and thats when we take her to the ER for xrays. I cannot sit in her room all day, I have to clean house, cook meals and so forth, so that is when she sneaks out as not to disturb me, sometimes she is lucky others not so much. I'm just doing what any daughter would do for their Moms and that so many others are either doing are have done before. My son's have already picked out the home for me, LOL... or so they say... and truthfully I hope I'm long gone before that type of decision has to be made.


Dear Marianne, it is what I call 'the anno domini effect'. I still think you need to remember to polish the 'halo' a little. I know how hard it was when I had Mum living with us. Me and the two kids. In many ways thank God the H#1 was domiciled that year in London, we heard very little from him. In NZ we were lucky to survive 6-9 months without another court hearing having been started by him. [dysfunctionality- but on whose part?]
Please know that we are thinking of you. I have a list of names that I ask DH to mention when he is leading our prayers.
God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanGreen said:


> 8 AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada. Suppose to be 85 and sunny before the day is over.
> 
> I am sorry to say that I don't even know what an "aubergine" is? Perhaps some type of squash. One thing I do know for sure is that I adore tapas and thanks for the recipe. I would rather have the small tasty meals with variety than something large and heavy.
> 
> Thanks so much for your colorful patterns.


check out 'eggplant'.


----------



## charliesaunt

Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe. 

This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.

Everyone have a great day....more later.


----------



## NanGreen

Thanks Nana. I like eggplant. I will have to try this recipe.



myfanwy said:


> NanGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada. Suppose to be 85 and sunny before the day is over.
> 
> I am sorry to say that I don't even know what an "aubergine" is? Perhaps some type of squash. One thing I do know for sure is that I adore tapas and thanks for the recipe. I would rather have the small tasty meals with variety than something large and heavy.
> 
> Thanks so much for your colorful patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> check out 'eggplant'.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> It's 0730 in the morning now and I've just finished reading the posts and adore the "receipts" The sun is already high and yesterday was in the high 80's so for me much more comfortable. Much to do this wkend. Hope to get some time to knit and read though. The Amor Frio sounds great but co not know what a "gil" is. Myfanwy Your entries are always interesting as far as story value is concerned and I can't picture anything controversial about what you might have to say. Though I have gardened in the past, I don't have the joints and stamina to keep it up with the wild swings we are having in weather and very little rain to keep them going. I always wished that I could travel. My job was too demanding when I was younger and now I haven't money enough to maintain myself, my home and travel too.
> So I live through the experiences of others. Australia and New Zealand sound so open and exciting. Yes, the US is a big space, but much of the middle is prairie. If you were to land in the middle somewhere in Iowa or Kansas, it is then only 1500 miles each way. Hawaii is a five hour flight from the pacific coast. and New York a 4 hour flight. California is approx. 7-800 miles in length with both a pacific and an inland mountain range. The San Joaquin is a great valley where there is grown much of the fruit and vegetables that we eat. To the eastern side of the so. calif. is a great desert-Mojave. South is San Diego.
> North-San Francisco, Sacramento. So within this state you can go east-west from desert- to the sea and north and south
> From the desert to the mountains east and west to the valley centrally and up to the forests of the Sierra mtn. range to Lake Tahoe to the southern border of Oregon-all within one state which might equal one or two countries of a european size. There is much scenic beauty here and also great metropolis. Very poor transportation though. The car or a plane are the chief conveyances. Within the Sierra range of mountains are the national parks Yosemite and Sequoia Nat'l Parks.North and South can be traversed within a day easily, but there is much to see so slower traverse is recommended. I used to regularly drive betw. Los Angeles where I live to San Jose a leisurely lovely drive along the coast with the sea to watch and inland through the farmland and the wine country each approx. 8 hour leisurely drive. I have always wanted to see the Eastern coastal areas particularly New England-conn.vermont.
> So as you can see the size is not so daunting.
> That"s all Folks,
> Marlark Marge.


Dave gave the exact measure in British, further back, I think it is 8 Tbsp. 0r a quarter pint, that does not sound quite right, it might be an 8th of a pint. Not a large amount in any case. What you describe is enough to make me feel very tiny, and as you say that is only California, there is still Oregon and Washington, and that is only the west. Did I mention Mum was born in Alhambra, 1910. Her Dad had a contract planning building and installing a switch board for a cable car in San Francisco. An American Engineer I was talking to some time back was pretty sure my Grand Father's switch board was still in use. Mum left at 18 months, via Niagara, but of course could not actually remember it at that age.


----------



## Lurker 2

SHCooper said:


> I will check back from time to time this weekend but have little expectation of being able to keep up with all that is going on. For the past few weeks our house has been a construction zone of sorts and will continue that way for at least 2 more weeks. Right now I have access to my upstairs rooms, the laundry,the den and part of the kitchen.
> 
> The den is functional but overcrowded. The living room sofa, 2 wing chairs, 3 small tables, a desk chair and 2 wooden chairs have been added to that room. All the dining room furniture has been moved into the galley of the kitchen. I can still get to the sink and fridge but the stove and cabinets are blocked.
> 
> Monday morning the new (reclaimed wood) floor and the living room and dining room get sanded in preparation for the finishing. DH wants to keep with the "original" look so it will be a longer process than "current" finishes. By Wednesday the living room and dining room should be stained and hopefully there will be a coat of sealer applied before they have to stop for the week. (We can't walk on it until at least one coat of sealing has dried.) They will complete the process early the next week.
> 
> Once the floors are done, the cabinet guys can get into the laundry to install the cabinets and the sink/counter guys can do final measurements for the soapstone.
> 
> Of course, all this improvement serves to point out just how worn and in need of touch-up the paint and other things are!
> 
> In the middle of all this I am planning a bridal shower for #1 son's bride-to-be....................
> 
> I'll post pictures later.


Waiting expectantly, do please jog my memory of how old your house is?!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!

Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?

Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.


----------



## DorisT

darowil, what kinds of fish are caught from the jetty? Nice pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2

charliesaunt said:


> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.


The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
Click to expand...

It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> o'k kids I came in out of the heat to cool down and rest my hip. Jesse, my Mother's provider's husband, is now going back out to cut some more hedge. We are making headway it is a huge job with the ladder and all. I love all your messages and your Mother falling is so tragic and terrifying to her and you. It is not easy getting older is it? We all do it and we all have to make our way, I admire your devotion and love for your Mother. You know I have mine too and I know how important it is for you to take a little rest from her as her care giver to get your own self back. I am sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I need to get out in the flower beds and boxed and potted vegetable gardens we have scattered all over the little area we have here at the cottage. I plan to take pictures soon and show you all the inside of this little place and the gardens. I just have to get the technical done in my head in how to do it.
> 
> Our gardens are all coming in now. Soon the corn will be harvested in about 3 weeks and then the heat really hits and you don't grow much except tomatoes and ochre. We start our fall gardens in August. We start our winter gardens in late November and early December. So, we have 3 gardens a year down here in what I call the banana belt rather than the Bible belt. he he. talk lata


Joe I would like to ask a really rude question. I have not been able to figure from your postings are you Joseph sweet whatever it was, or Josephine Sweet etc., ? what was it that your [uncle?] called you. Hedge cutting sounds like a Joseph task.


----------



## carol's gifts

Good Morning Everyone/or Evening / or night!!! I have been up for a little while, but had to do my morning "Lumosity", thencatch up on the Tea Party chat. I will try to keep this as brief as possible so as not to take up too much space. first my DH has had 3 good days, and is feeling stronger.His smashed finger still hurts but stitches come out Monday. DREAMWEAVER--I know how easy it is to get side tracked when we try to multi-task!! I have never heard that term "Tom Sawyering" but I like it. JOE P. -- glad you mention Loretta Young. She was one of my very favorites. We had innthe early afternoon the "Lorretta Young Theatre" on, and I loved to watch it. You are right-we are never to old to learn. My dad always said,"When an old person dies-a library burns." That is so true-so much wisdom stored in ones mind to share if we will only learn and listen, no matter what age we are. That's why I love TP-can learn so much,even if it is not something we might do or try,we can still learn. Your mom is blessed to have you looking after her, and being the son you are. DAROWIL--Thanks for the many pictures. It is so nice , as Sam has said, to see places we will probably never get to see, exceept thru the eyes and travel of our TP friends. Thanks for taking us to far way places.Of course I love the beach, ocean, and water no matter where it's at. I also loved Coal Miner's daughter. My dad was from a small coal mining town in West Virginia, and many of the scenes in the movie reminded me of the times we would go visit my DGM. At one time they had a one room schoolhouse which my cousins attended. NANACAREN_-How is Elishia? Wasn't she the one sick?? DARALENE--Welcome to TP. I'm sure you will enjoy it as much as we all do. Lots of good laughs, tears,learning, travels are in store. Never hesitate to "jump in there". NITTERGMA--What are your pets names innyour avitar?? JMAI5421--Enjoy your summer in the cabin. Sounds like fun. I was just telling my DH how much fun I had as a child fishing with my dad. We would spend the weekends on the river and catch lots of good healthy fish which we clean and froze.This enabled us to have fresh fish at least twice a week thru out the winter. We loved it. Of course fishing back then was so much cheaper. FANWY--would love to hear your story. I would probably have to write a book to fit all mine in!! As I's sure many of us would. Also America has so much beauty in the different areas. People from different regions are sucha variety, each special in their own right. Of course I am partial to the South-that's where I get my roots and love it. Most of my fmily still live in Alabama. Those were the days!! MARIANNE818-last but not least, our dear Marianne. So sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep her in my prayers.I know how happy you are to see your son, and to be able to visit with him. Congratulations to him for the test and new job. I understand how stressful it is when your mom doesn't want ot ask for help. Fred is the same way, and that is how he fell and bruised his ribs.Bless your heart for looking out for her. If interested I will share with you the alarm device I now have that helps. Just PM me. Well I think I have it all covered. Wishing everyone good thoughts and lots of memories. Thanks again Dave for all you do to keep us in touch, and moving foward. You're a Jewel!! SAM you need to get in here and let us hear from you. Are you OK?


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
Click to expand...

In our family the nut allergy includes the 'ground nut'


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Good Morning Everyone/or Evening / or night!!! I have been up for a little while, but had to do my morning "Lumosity", thencatch up on the Tea Party chat. ... Thanks again Dave for all you do to keep us in touch, and moving foward. You're a Jewel!! SAM you need to get in here and let us hear from you. Are you OK?


Morning Carol! I second those thoughts!


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing bits of homes this way. It makes everybody seem even more a real friend. I have been delighted so far to have never seen anybody living in a house out of a decorating magazine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuckles, as I think 5mmdpns would say. Could not sleep, was thinking of the third child. I usually try not to.
Click to expand...

myfanwy, I know what you mean about thinking of a lost child. My first (a girl) lived only 2 days. She had hyalin membrane disease, which meant there was a coating on her lungs that would not allow her to breathe normally. It was quite new then and no one knew of a cure. Later on, Jacqueline Kennedy (Pres. Kennedy's wife) lost a child with the same problem. That's when someone decided to research it and try to find a cure. Don't know if they ever did. She died on Good Friday which sort of spoils the Easter weekend for me. I often wonder what kind of person she would have been; I imagine you do, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing bits of homes this way. It makes everybody seem even more a real friend. I have been delighted so far to have never seen anybody living in a house out of a decorating magazine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuckles, as I think 5mmdpns would say. Could not sleep, was thinking of the third child. I usually try not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, I know what you mean about thinking of a lost child. My first (a girl) lived only 2 days. She had hyalin membrane disease, which meant there was a coating on her lungs that would not allow her to breathe normally. It was quite new then and no one knew of a cure. Later on, Jacqueline Kennedy (Pres. Kennedy's wife) lost a child with the same problem. That's when someone decided to research it and try to find a cure. Don't know if they ever did. She died on Good Friday which sort of spoils the Easter weekend for me. I often wonder what kind of person she would have been; I imagine you do, too.
Click to expand...

there is an awful lot of guilt in my case, it was basically my decision not to have the child, because of the attacks the H#1 was making on me, and I was still trying to hold the family together... doesn't stop the tears and regret though. should have been 36 years old....

so sorry to hear of your loss, Doris. It must be devastating to carry a child to term and then loose her.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In our family the nut allergy includes the 'ground nut'
Click to expand...

Sometimes the person who has a tree nut allergy also has an allergy to peanuts. This does not always occur together though. Most companies that manufacture packaged foods of any kind will list on their ingredients "may contain tree nuts, and peanuts" for those who are allergic to both. Some may only state "contains peanuts". We do have strict labeling laws here in Canada. I can not speak for other countries.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In our family the nut allergy includes the 'ground nut'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the person who has a tree nut allergy also has an allergy to peanuts. This does not always occur together though. Most companies that manufacture packaged foods of any kind will list on their ingredients "may contain tree nuts, and peanuts" for those who are allergic to both. Some may only state "contains peanuts". We do have strict labeling laws here in Canada. I can not speak for other countries.
Click to expand...

Our packaging laws are pretty strict- they have recently made a move to try and line us up with Australia, but there has been a bit of an out cry from coeliacs, nut allergy people, diabetics, etc., because I think Australia does not have, fully to disclose what is in things, Darowil will know better than I. Althea could be on board plane by now. Can't recall the other Aussies by name!!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
Click to expand...

Deep fried peas are scrumptious, but I can no longer eat them. They get under my dentures. I have never encountered a battered pod though !!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Sorry Myfanwy--You felt it was the best decision at the time. My mom had to leave my real dad due to physical abuse. My brothers' remember the deaings. I was too young. He had come back from the the marines during WWII, and was very abusive. Same reason I left my #2 husband due to abuse and alcohol. Life goes on and we have to move foward,although not always easy-but we must.


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> The boys went to the fishmongers for me, so our tapas spread to go with the qualifying will include these simple dishes:
> 
> *Crispy Fish Balls*
> _Makes: 24_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 egg
> pinch saffron
> 2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
> 2 oz (55g) fresh parsley
> 8 oz (225g) firm white fish, skinned, boned and cubed
> 3 oz (85g) white bread
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 4 tbs seasoned flour
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> _To serve:_
> lemon wedges
> mayonnaise for dipping
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the egg together with the saffron, set aside for five minutes.
> 
> In a food processor, whizz the garlic and parsley until finely chopped. Add the fish, bread, salt and black pepper and process until smooth. Add the egg and parsley mixture and pulse to combine.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 24 small balls and roll in the seasoned flour so they are coated on all sides. Refrigerate for at least an hour to set.
> 
> Heat the oil in a deep pan and fry the fish balls until crisp and golden brown.
> 
> Drain on kitchen paper and serve hot with lemon wedges and garlic mayonnaise.
> 
> *Mussels in Beer with Bacon*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 oz (55g) smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
> 1 lb (450g) small fresh mussels
> 4 fl. oz (115ml) lager or light beer
> 1 tsp thyme, chopped
> pinch paprika
> good coarse grinding of black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil in a large saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat until just golden.
> 
> Add the mussels, beer, thyme, paprika and pepper, bring to the boil then reduce the heat. Cover and simmer for about 5 minutes until all the mussels have opened.
> 
> Serve hot with crusty bread to soak up all the juices.
> 
> _Note: You can used pre-cooked mussels for this dish, add them at the same time, but only simmer for 2-3 minutes, until heated through. This makes an excellent pasta dish._
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


Cannot wait to show _the cook_ these. We love mussels and this sounds extra scrumptious. I used to boil our shrimp (and our brats) in beer and there is nothing that doesn't taste better with a little bacon..... Now I'm hungry and may have to find a snack before I go to mom's....

Having had my whole day planned, mom called while I was still in bed and cannot get TV to work and has managed to wash and then sleep on her new perm and thinks it is so tangled, it will have to be cut off. I can't manage my own hair, but it looks like I'm off to play beautician. Hate that I won't make the GD's volleyball game. Oh well..... she'll just haveto win without me.....

Love the pictures of the beach. The building in the background is fabulous...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Carol [Carol's Gifts] what you say is true. But I have done little weeping over the years and sometimes you have to let the tears come. Tonight was one of them...


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> It is raining here in Rochester. My DH retired yesterday. It is probably about time. He is 68 1/2. We were going to go to the cabin "up North" today, but decided to wait until tomorrow. There is supposed to be rain, sleet and slush in Mpls. I don't want to drive through that. We are going to spend the summer at the cabin. I can hardly wait. Lots of time for knitting. I have all my WIP's packed plus some new projects that I couldn't resist. And the rest, I have everything but the kitchen sink packed or so DH thinks. We are set to get our land line for the telephone, cable TV(just the basic) and the internet, yeh!! They will install or bring the line to the cabin on the 9th. It will be a long 2 weeks without KP or the TP. I will catch up then.
> Darowill I loved all the pictures of Australia. I have all of Dave's recipts printed and will take them with me. They will be a hit with friends and neighbors. Caren, I love the New York skyline. I have seen it from the air but never been able to get a good picture. I loved yours. I still have to make more egg cosies for the girls. They will be here the end of June until the middle of July. DH will fly them back to AZ and I will rest. I am usually worn out by the time they leave, but I do enjoy them coming. We will have a couple of weeks to rest and our oldest GD will be spending a week with us. She wants to go fishing with grandpa. She is also 11 so I don't get as worn out, but it is still an extra. We enjoy having all the grandkids. Enjoy your day. Time for me to get busy.


Sounds like a fabulous summer and glad DH is jumping into retirement with both feet. How wonderful to have a cabin retreat and a grand place for entertaining young ones. Nothing like fresh air and nature to explore. Glad you will have the internet though, so we can go with you1!!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, awesome work on that war shirt, I too hope he gets a bunch of great bids on it.
> Pammie, I agree, Harvey is one of my other faves, I have soooo many. Of course anything with Cary Grant is a fave, and Katherine Hepburn, and if I don't stop now I'll be listing pages and pages.
> I came home one day from work and heard my now hubby laughing hysterically, I went to see what was going on and he was watching Mr Blandings Builds His Dream House, he'd never seen it before. He's younger than I, I'm 46 and love the classics.
> My poor son, he knows most of the classics by the music. lol...Whenever Thoroughly Modern Millie is on, he says "oh, that's the movie with THAT dress". lol...ever since he was little he's had issue with the one dress she wears at the end, don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that movie too, so many wonderful scenes, Carol Channing and Beatrice Lillie are brilliant and the elevator is a hoot!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It's the creaking cart I remember.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Sorry Myfanwy--You felt it was the best decision at the time. My mom had to leave my real dad due to physical abuse. My brothers' remember the deaings. I was too young. He had come back from the the marines during WWII, and was very abusive. Same reason I left my #2 husband due to abuse and alcohol. Life goes on and we have to move foward,although not always easy-but we must.


another casualty of the brutality that so many suffered through. My Dad had been put on some pretty awful duties- like identifying the bodies that ended up on the Egyptian coast after the Crete campaigns. he was about 21 at the time. He was a gentle-man through and through, when he was angry with people, he just got more and more polite. BUT he hit the bottle, and got hijacked to the hospital that specialised in drying people out [they used 'aversion therapy' in those days] My brothers at 21 decided to put him on a plane to Christchurch. One saw him onto it, the other met him, and drove him to Hanmer, up in the foothills of the Southern Alps. He was dry there after- for some 39 years. BUT he walked out on Mum. I was 23. It was like he rejected us all. Such is the aftermath of war. I know now that Dad got some quite prestigious medal, but handed it back because his commanding officer who got a higher gong, had sat drunk in his tent for much of the time, and left things to those under his command. It is in the Imperial War Museum in London, but I don't know how much we are supposed to know about it. It came out at Dad's funeral not yet 2 years ago...

But a happier thought was that when he was in the Rest Home, that the Doctors and my brother with POA [power of Attorney] insisted he did after his fall [broke the two upper vertebrae] He used to talk of Barbara [my Mum ] a lot. And one of his favourite photos was of a friend's Corgis. Mum had at one point 20 Corgis on the small holding. that is a large part of the reason why I have Ringo, I had not expected my friend woul raise another litter, but she did. And agreed to hold a puppy for me until I got back from my jaunt to Scotland last year.


----------



## martin keith

What could be wrong with me that makes it hard to swollow?


----------



## mjs

pammie1234 said:


> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave


Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?[/quote]

limas, yes


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.


Well, PM's are a way to talk and not offend...


----------



## mjs

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
> I've been so busy I've hardly had time to kniit but I certainly miss it! ope everyone has a great weekend, we're back to Winter here for a few days but aside from that everything is beautiful outside.


I think the New York times cookbook recipe for chorizo is excellent.


----------



## budasha

Hi all - haven't been on here in a while. Had a calamity. My DH got up in the middle of the night to get some water in the kitchen. He got disoriented and fell down the stairs. It was 4.30 a.m. and I was asleep. Heard this awful crash and went racing to look for him. There he was a the bottom surrounded by broken glass - blood everywhere. On the way down, he knocked the pictures off the wall and they went crashing on top of him. Got him to emergency. He has a severe gash under his ear, abrasions all over his body and a fractured lumbar spine. They stitched and bandaged him up where they could but the fracture has to heal on its own. Can't get his sutures wet so I had to give him a sponge bath to clean up all the blood. The hospital didn't clean the blood off the back of his head and I wasn't sure if it was cut. Glad to say that it wasn't. He's on pain killers now and will be for a while. I'll have to block the hall off so that he can't go wandering around in the dark. You'd think after living here for 20 years that he could find his way around in the dark. Luckily, my brother and SIL were on their way to visit so they were able to help me with him. I've spent a lot of time soaking the blood off the carpet and my thanks go to whoever posted the hint about using peroxide to get blood stains out.

Dave - as usual, your receipts are mouthwatering - I particularly like the one for mussels - love them. Am going to try that soon. 

Myfanway - the Cold Love dessert sounds delicious but as you say, not for diabetics - but surely you didn't throw the Rum out :roll: :roll: 

Darowil - thanks for posting the pictures of Adelaide. It's always nice to see photos of places we may never visit.

DH and I were also motor sport fans. He had a TR6 and I had an MGB. Had to sell both because he was no longer able to get into them. I now have a 1978 Mercedes 450 convertible, which I will not sell. I used to work at Volkswagen and had the opportunity to drive old and new Porsches and Audis. Participated in a few rallies, which was great fun. Still keep in touch so that I'm up-to-date on what goes on in the auto world. 

Better get off now - think DH is up and maybe I can force him to eat something.


----------



## Lurker 2

martin keith said:


> What could be wrong with me that makes it hard to swollow?


swallow what? or are you meaning some thing different?


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Hi all - haven't been on here in a while. Had a calamity. My DH got up in the middle of the night to get some water in the kitchen. He got disoriented and fell down the stairs. It was 4.30 a.m. and I was asleep. Heard this awful crash and went racing to look for him. There he was a the bottom surrounded by broken glass - blood everywhere. On the way down, he knocked the pictures off the wall and they went crashing on top of him. Got him to emergency. He has a severe gash under his ear, abrasions all over his body and a fractured lumbar spine. They stitched and bandaged him up where they could but the fracture has to heal on its own. Can't get his sutures wet so I had to give him a sponge bath to clean up all the blood. The hospital didn't clean the blood off the back of his head and I wasn't sure if it was cut. Glad to say that it wasn't. He's on pain killers now and will be for a while. I'll have to block the hall off so that he can't go wandering around in the dark. You'd think after living here for 20 years that he could find his way around in the dark. Luckily, my brother and SIL were on their way to visit so they were able to help me with him. I've spent a lot of time soaking the blood off the carpet and my thanks go to whoever posted the hint about using peroxide to get blood stains out.
> 
> Dave - as usual, your receipts are mouthwatering - I particularly like the one for mussels - love them. Am going to try that soon.
> 
> Myfanway - the Cold Love dessert sounds delicious but as you say, not for diabetics - but surely you didn't throw the Rum out :roll: :roll:
> 
> Darowil - thanks for posting the pictures of Adelaide. It's always nice to see photos of places we may never visit.
> 
> DH and I were also motor sport fans. He had a TR6 and I had an MGB. Had to sell both because he was no longer able to get into them. I now have a 1978 Mercedes 450 convertible, which I will not sell. I used to work at Volkswagen and had the opportunity to drive old and new Porsches and Audis. Participated in a few rallies, which was great fun. Still keep in touch so that I'm up-to-date on what goes on in the auto world.
> 
> Better get off now - think DH is up and maybe I can force him to eat something.


do you have the same issue of the big 'D' word?

Boy oh boy, knocks my problems into the proverbial tin hat!

Had an uncle into vintage Porsches, had one ride only in it. Nice car!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?
Click to expand...

limas, yes[/quote]

another name is Fava or Faba bean similar to look at but not quite the Lima bean I think


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, PM's are a way to talk and not offend...
Click to expand...

DO I BORE YOU, OR DO YOU FIND WHAT I HAVE SAID OFFENSIVE?

Not said in anger, just concerned?!


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> limas, yes
Click to expand...

another name is Fava or Faba bean similar to look at but not quite the Lima bean I think[/quote]

Would probably work in the recipe OK, but would not have quite the same Bite, to taste.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Joe, I never read nor saw the movie Grapes of Wrath. What was in the book that your mother found objectionable. I thought it was about a southern family during the dust bowl?



Joe P said:


> Hi Dreamweaver and all and Dave,
> 
> We got Mother into her apartment. I will let her "cool her heels" tomorrow as I have her provider's husband coming to help me trim the shrubbery that encircles all the fence around the cottage here in McQueeney, Texas. It is such hard work to do by myself. I have to do it early in the a.m. as the heat hits early here and I tucker out fast with the heat.
> 
> I will go over to Mothers and put her pictures up and then take her to a mid day lunch and a long drive to get her out to see the wild flowers of Texas.
> 
> Movies, I really love all kinds of genre but Gone With the Wind has always been my very favorite. I love the costuming, acting, sets and reality of it all. The Bishop's Wife with Loretta Young and David Niven and Cary Grant is an all time like of mine too. I taught English for many years and did "To Kill a Mockingbird" and love that one novel of hers. Atticus is my favorite literary character ever written. I remember my Grandmother reading the beginnings of "The Grapes of Wrath" and walked to the wood heating stove in the dining room of our family's farm and threw it in and it began to burn saying, "This family will never read this filth". I never read it until I got to college and I never told her I read it though. I loved the book.
> 
> Literature has always been a high priority with me. Teaching has been a wonderful career for me and I learned with my students. I have always been a student maybe not the best student but an ardent one. I have a lot to learn yet and hopefully you all will share with me so I can learn more from you. Thanks for listening. joe


----------



## CrochetyLady

Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


----------



## Southern Gal

finally i got caught up, interesting recipes, but this is a not cooking wkend. its whatever you want and can dig up kinda time.  
as for universal movie favs. soooo many. but of course you know to kill a mockingbird is right up there. bj and mom laugh at me when i am watching tkam. 
will check back later


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for asking myfanwy, work just gets crazier and crazier. I plan to retire on August 1 2013, if I can take it that long. Another person left the department but that makes only two gone and we have to have three gone before ONE more person can be added. So, we are constantly two people short, and the work keeps multiplying. Oh well, I keep reminding myself that i am among the very luck ones who have a job with benefits. Sorry for whining! The tea party has been my sanity for quite a while now, and I really miss it when I cannot "attend"!



myfanwy said:


> Siouxann! haven't noticed you for a wee while! Work been keeping you busy?
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend, Everyone! I'm terribly late getting to the party. Love the pictures y'all have posted, and the receipts sound wonderful! We have a tapas restaurant in Frederick that serves delicious selections. Then down the street there is a Spanish restaurant where you can indulge in meal-size portions of some of the tapas, if you have any room left, that is.
> 
> Dave, the cosies are really neat. I'm not familiar with the characters you cited, but the cosies are great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandma Gail

myfawny, I find it most interesting that we live thousands of miles apart but have the same interior decorator. It's also very nice to continually change the decorating motif as the needle art projects change. As for the dust, as I've read elsewhere, it provides a needed protective covering for the furniture.


----------



## siouxann

Crochet Lady, those are great shots of NYC, although the first one with the traffic is quite intimidating! It looks like it was taken near Times Square. It's been several years since i was in the City. When i was a much younger person, I thought the best life would be to live in a high-rise in NYC! Now I'm more inclined to look for deserted beaches.


----------



## Joe P

The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.

My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe


----------



## siouxann

Grandma Gail said:


> myfawny, I find it most interesting that we live thousands of miles apart but have the same interior decorator. It's also very nice to continually change the decorating motif as the needle art projects change. As for the dust, as I've read elsewhere, it provides a needed protective covering for the furniture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: !!! And the cobwebs in the corner provide insulation value, too!


----------



## BarbaraSD

My goodness. What a fascinating life your mother lived. I do hope you have written these stories down for future generations to know.

My life is so boring compared to what our parents lived through. I have a picture of my mother with her siblings sitting on a large rock and the caption under the picture was "watching for aeroplanes"). Yes, that's how airplanes used to be spelled. My father lived seeing the first airplanes in the sky to watching a man walk on the moon. I tried to get my father to talk about his life into a tape recorder, but he refused. That's another important thing -- capturing the voice of our loved ones.



Joe P said:


> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe


----------



## Grandma Gail

I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.


----------



## theyarnlady

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on 27th April 2012 and time for me to start this week's _Knitting Tea Party_. This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP Gran Premio bwin de España_ from Jerez, where it's midnight.
> 
> The _Moto3_ race starts at 10:00a.m. UK time on Sunday, 11:00a.m. in Spain, perfect for brunch, so I've designed a suitable egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-76932-1.html
> 
> and matching napkin ring:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77118-1.html
> 
> for races times where you are, as well as race reports and live timing screens,
> 
> the official website is very good:
> 
> http://www.motogp.com
> 
> You can register for free to get full timing service while you watch the racing.
> 
> We threw our darts at the wall atlas this week and they landed on Adelaide in Australia, where it's 7:30 a.m.; on the outskirts of Moscow where it's 2:00a.m. and New York, where it's 6:00p.m. So if anybody has photos of any of those cities, those of us planning holidays would love to see them. Welcome one and all to this week's Knitting Tea Party, wherever you are, it's time for cakes, chatter and a cuppa!
> 
> Last week I also celebrated _Captain Scarlet_ with a _Mysteron Napkin Ring_ design:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75940-1.html
> 
> and a _Spectrum_ egg cosy:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75939-1.html
> 
> The Mysterons are now attacking, using their technology to _retro-metabolise_ our egg cosies, whatever next?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77475-1.html#1426259
> 
> I hope you have fun re-living your childhood with my designs.
> 
> On the 30th, _Universal Studios_ in Hollywood celebrates a century of flm-making, so what was your favourite Universal film? With all the fantastic entertainment they've provided over the past hundred years, I'm spoilt for choice, from Keystone Cops at the very start, through to the present day, they have a massive back catalogue. I reckon the _Back to the Future_ trilogy takes some beating for pure escapist fun, which of the studio's films gets your vote?
> 
> So to important issues, food! With the racing in Jerez, I'm serving up tapas.
> 
> They're quick to make and a selection makes a great brunch, here are a few of my favourites. I've added my spicy chicken wings receipt, I have to provide _The Gannets_ with a mountain of them for every race!
> 
> *Aubergine Puree*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 large aubergine
> 2 tbs (30ml) olive oil
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 tbs fresh coriander, finely chopped
> 1 tbs (15ml) lemon juuice
> 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> 
> Place the aubergine on a baking sheet and bake in the oven for 30 minutes. The skin should be almost blackened and the aubergine very soft. Allow to cool slightly.
> 
> Cut the aubergine in half and scoop out the soft flesh an put this into a bowl, then mash to a soft puree with a fork.
> 
> Stir in the remaining ingredients and chill for at least one hour.
> 
> Serve with crusty French bread.
> 
> *Tomato and Garlic Bread
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 4 large ripe tomatoes, roughly chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
> pinch sea salt
> grated zest and juice of half a lemon
> 1 tsp soft brown sugar
> 1 ciabatta or other flat bread loaf
> 2 tbs (3ml) olive oil
> freshly gound black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> 
> Place the tomatoes, garlic, salt, lemon rind and lemon zest in a small saucepan. Cover and cook for about 5 minutes, until the tomatoes have softened and released their juices.
> 
> Split the loaf in half horizontally, then cut each half into three pieces. Place on a baking sheet and bake for five to eight minutes, until crisp and golden brown.
> 
> While the bread is baking, add the lemon juice and olive oil into the tomato mixture. Cook, uncovered, for eight minutes more, until the mixture is thick and pulpy.
> 
> Spread the tomato mixture onto the bread, season with black pepper and serve immediately.
> 
> *Garlic Mushrooms
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 1 oz (30g) butter
> 80z (225g) mushrooms, sliced
> 4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
> 2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
> 2 tbs (30ml) double cream
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the butter in a large frying pan. Add the mushrooms and garlic and cook for five minutes, until the mushrooms are tender.
> 
> Stir in the parsley and cream, season to taste and coookfor a further two minutes, until the cream is bubbling and has thickened.
> 
> Serve piping hot.
> 
> *Broad Beans with Bacon*
> _Substitute sun-dried tomatoes for the bacon for a vegetarian alternative_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 2tbs (30ml) olive oil
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 1 clove garlic, finely chopped
> 2 oz smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
> 8 oz (225g) broad beans, thawed if frozen, blanched if fresh
> 1 tsp paprika
> 2 tbs (30ml) sherry
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil in a saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat for five minutes, until softened and starting to brown.
> 
> Add the beans and paprika and stir-fry for 2 minutes. Add the sherry, cover and cook over a medium heat for about eigh minutes, or until the beans are tender.
> 
> Season to taste
> 
> *Chorizo and Potato Tapas
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 12 oz (350g) new potatoes, thickly sliced
> 8 oz (225g) Spanish chorizo
> 1 red pepper, diced
> half a bunch spring onions, sliced
> 2 tomatoes, diced
> 
> *Method:*
> Place the potatoes in a saucepan and cover with cold water. Bring to the boil and simmer for six to eight minutes or until tender, drain.
> 
> Meanwhile, thickly slice the chorizo and fry with the pepper for two to three minutes. Add the spring onions, tomatoes and potatoes and cook for a further two to three minutes, then serve with crusty bread.
> 
> *Dave's Spicy Chicken Wings*
> 
> _The secret of these is my spice mix:_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs plain flour
> 2 tbs paprika
> 1 tbs dried oregano
> 1 tbs garlic granules
> 1 tbs celery salt
> 2 tsp ground black pepper
> 2 tsp mild chilli powder
> 1 tsp cayenne pepper, more if you like things really hot!
> 
> *Method:*
> 
> Mix well, joint the wings, coat the pieces in the mixture and pat it to ensure it sticks. Dip them in beaten egg, then roll them in fresh breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set firm.
> 
> Heat the oven to 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6 and with it heat a heavy baking dish and add 50/50 mixture of sunflower or vegetable oil and butter to cover the base, this needs to be hot and sizzling! Arrange the chicken wings in the dish and bake for 12 minutes each side, total 24 minutes. I guarantee they'll disappear!
> 
> _Notes:
> 
> I buy a couple of kilos (4.5 lbs) of chicken wings from my local butcher at a time, then spend an hour or so sectioning and neatening them. I fully prepare them, then lay them out separtely on trays in the freezer. When frozen I store them in bags of eight (a single-serving for an average gannet), so they can be thawed out prior to use as a petrolhead snack. If you need to coook from frozen, 15 minutes each side will be about right to cook them all the way through.
> 
> The coating mix will keep for about three months in a jar with a close fitting lid in a cool, dry and dark place, I actually use a tupperware box.
> 
> Don't throw away the wing tips either, put them and any trimmings in a saucepan with a roughly chopped carrot, an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic. Add enough water to cover them plus about an inch, together with half a vegetable stock cube and a teaspoon of mixed dried herbs. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat to its lowest setting, then cover and simmer for thirty minutes. Strain and you've got a fantastic light stock for soups and gravies that freezes brilliantly, I don't believe in waste!_
> 
> There are scores of other things that can be served as tapas, the trick is to mix and match to produce a good selection.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave


Wow so many good recipes to uses Thanks Dave...


----------



## Edith M

Wow! Mid afternoon and I am just finished reading all the posts. I got up late this morning because I never got to sleep until after 4AM. Slept til almost 9 then had breakfast and let Jack out to do his business. I was met by the whole street lined with black SUV's and my neighbor across the street with furniture on the lawn. She is an older woman that has a myriad of problems over the years. Men in black T shirts with writing I could not read swarming all over the place. Scared me witless. Then I saw Mary laughing with one of them and was relieved. 

I took Jack out again a couple of hours later and they were dragging out wall paneling and this latest trip out the yard has been cleared and it looks like they are putting up a new front door.

Hopefully this means that some one like HUD has helped her out and life will be easier for her. I don't know my neighboes well. Apparently this is an area where if your great grandparents did not live here you are a stranger and therefore are ignored. Makes me a bit sad as I love people and try not to be judgmental. I respect their ways and just try to smile whenever they pass.

I really must stop whinning. 

Dave, as usual you have hosted a grand tea party loaded with interesting tid bits. I have copied most of the reciepts and cozies.

My prayers and best wishes to all who suffer today. I am for a nap right now. Edith M


----------



## theyarnlady

Hello all from grey Wisconsin,
Woke up to snow in the middle of this state, can't wait for April to pass, and see what May will bring.


----------



## martin keith

anything, including sometimes when you just swollow sliva. It just came on all of a sudden.


----------



## theyarnlady

Grandma Gail said:


> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.


Maybe this is what we around the Great Lakes should be doing.? 
As we are losing game fish to this fish... espeically the Lake Salmon...


----------



## budasha

martin keith said:


> anything, including sometimes when you just swollow sliva. It just came on all of a sudden.


Is you throat sore? If so, you may have streppe throat. Please check with your doctor soon.


----------



## theyarnlady

CrochetyLady said:


> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


I miss living there. It was fun, and so much to see and do...


----------



## Joe P

Grandma Gail said:


> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.


I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe


----------



## budasha

Myfanwy - Not sure what you mean by "same issue with the big D word." If you mean, am I having trouble with DH - the answer is sometimes, yes. Ill health sometimes makes people ornery.


----------



## martin keith

Joe P said:


> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe


I did my part for temperance, I tried to drink it all so no one else could have any.


----------



## budasha

martin keith said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> I did my part for temperance, I tried to drink it all so no one else could have any.
Click to expand...

Funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## martin keith

My throat is not sore, it's like something is trying to block anything from going down. Scares me. So humor time, maybe it's my body saying ok fat boy time to close the door for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> myfawny, I find it most interesting that we live thousands of miles apart but have the same interior decorator. It's also very nice to continually change the decorating motif as the needle art projects change. As for the dust, as I've read elsewhere, it provides a needed protective covering for the furniture.


Love that!!!...


----------



## Joe P

martin keith said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> I did my part for temperance, I tried to drink it all so no one else could have any.
Click to expand...

I love this, Martin, you are a funny guy. heh, when a throat closses off you might want to take some ibupropen to take maybe the swelling down and maybe a quick trip to the ER to have it looked at. Throats are funny and that is your main breath hole and if that shuts down that is not good, man. Just caring about you, guy, take care of yourself. I can be such a Mother or a Father to take care of people


----------



## Lurker 2

martin keith said:


> My throat is not sore, it's like something is trying to block anything from going down. Scares me. So humor time, maybe it's my body saying ok fat boy time to close the door for a while.


It is quite a common phenomenon, I believe. I was once trying to swallow my rather large pill the doctor said I had to take and my throat clamped up, and the capsule hit the wall some four feet away!


----------



## Joe P

snow in Wisconsin and 90 degree weather here in McQueeney, Texas. God what a shock. I have not seen snow in 16 years. I use to shovel it in Seattle.


----------



## Joe P

Again back at the shrubbery cutting away and bagging away ish bye


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Myfanwy - Not sure what you mean by "same issue with the big D word." If you mean, am I having trouble with DH - the answer is sometimes, yes. Ill health sometimes makes people ornery.


My DH was mis- diagnosed, last July as having the Alzheimer's [D]ementia. I changed his doctor, at my insistence, about 2 months ago, this one actually read the CT scan, no Alzheimer's no stroke, so not Multi infarc [D]ementia, Just extremely forgetful...


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfawny, I find it most interesting that we live thousands of miles apart but have the same interior decorator. It's also very nice to continually change the decorating motif as the needle art projects change. As for the dust, as I've read elsewhere, it provides a needed protective covering for the furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: !!! And the cobwebs in the corner provide insulation value, too!
Click to expand...

let alone their fly catching duty!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.


the tall pie could be the hot water pastry pie, which can end up a bit hard, and tough to eat.


----------



## BarbaraSD

If you want to listen to some great humor, tune to this week's (April 28) NPR's "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" on your computer. Some great stories coming from Australia and wonderful stories from director Barry Sonnenfeld (Men in Black director) and Will Smith. You won't be disappointed.

http://www.npr.org/programs/wait-wait-dont-tell-me/


----------



## 5mmdpns

martin keith said:


> anything, including sometimes when you just swollow sliva. It just came on all of a sudden.


There is a new allergen in the air in your area that came out and is bothering you. Take an antihistamine, suck on some cough drops for soothing your throat. This frequently happens to me when there are new pollens floating around. Meantime your throat feels raw and you know that a football has gotten lodged in your throat. 
A bit of hot tea will help too. Feel better soon! :x :arrow:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe
Click to expand...

The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.


----------



## siouxann

Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.


----------



## Dori Sage

budasha said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything, including sometimes when you just swollow sliva. It just came on all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> 
> Is you throat sore? If so, you may have streppe throat. Please with your doctor soon.
Click to expand...

Also have your estophegas (sp?) checked. I get spasms in mine that make it almost impossible to swallow anything, even water.


----------



## CrochetyLady

siouxann said:


> Crochet Lady, those are great shots of NYC, although the first one with the traffic is quite intimidating! It looks like it was taken near Times Square. It's been several years since i was in the City. When i was a much younger person, I thought the best life would be to live in a high-rise in NYC! Now I'm more inclined to look for deserted beaches.


It is looking towards Times Square. Traffic? What traffic?


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.


Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.
Click to expand...

Fale eats eel any way he can get it. I literally cannot stomach fresh eel. Smoked eel, in the traditional Maori method of smoking is a truly gourmet experience.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...


I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.


----------



## FireballDave

A 'gill' is one-quarter of an Imperial pint, it is used less these days with the exception of milk and cream and spirits, a small pot of cream is still one gill. UK liquid measures were rationalised in the nineteenth century and a standard set of easures was established so that a gallon of water would weigh ten pounds, this means a UK pint has twenty fluid ounces, one 'gill' is five fluid ounces.

Imperial fluid ounces and US fluid ounces are not the same, an Imperial pint is 20% larger than a US pint, but has 25% more ounces, it is therefore equivalent to 19.2 US fluid ounces. This discrepancy is because the US measure is based on the _Queen Anne Systen of Wine Measures_. Wine evaporates when it is transported in wooden casks, to allow for this an extra 4% would be added to the cask, this was allowed by customs and not dutiable.

Followng separation from Britain, American kept this larger definition of the fluid ounce and given both the timing, in living memory of Independence, and the name 'Imperial', declined to rationalise its system in line with Britain and the British Empire. America was at that time very Francophile and became an early subscriber to the _French Revolutionary System of Measures_, commonly known as _Metric_. Despite repeated atempts by the Federal Government to adopt the Metric system, the American public have resisted change and stuck to the old Queen Anne measures taken out when the country was frst settled.

So 1 Imperial pint of 20 Imperial fluid ounces is equal to 1.2 US pints or 19.2 US fluid ounces or 568ml in 'French'. 1 gill is 1/4 of an Imperial pint or 5 Imperial fluid ounces, equivalent to 4.8 US fluid ounces, or 142ml.

I hope that explains the variations between the systems.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage

Good early afternoon all. Just got caught up on all the postings - actually just kind of skimmed them b/c there are so many, page 18 already. Yipes.

Just to let you all know that I am so very happy here in my new home. Sometimes I have to pinch myself that I am actually here at the beach.

This morning I went to the Farmers Market in Ventura. Purchased purple carrots, white carrots, yellow beets, kale, fennel, kohlrabi. I think I'm turning into a vegetarian.

After a very cool week without very much sunshine, rain, clouds, wind, today is glorious. Sunny, temp in the high 60s, light breeze. I'm sitting here in my kitchen with all the windows open listening to Concierto de Aranjuez (my favorite piece of music). 

Going to my sister's for a bbq. I'm looking forward to seeing all my nieces, nephews-in-law, sister and BIL. BUt not looking forward to the weather. Its going to be 95 in the San Fernando Valley - just the reason I left there.

So I'm going to peel those carrots and beets. I'll saute them (separately to keep each color separate) in a bit of coconut oil and a splash of mirin for extra sweetness and bring it to the bbq as a side.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
Click to expand...

yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.


I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.

If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.


----------



## NanaCaren

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is great NanaCaren! they must be some of the GC's- my ideal family was 4 boys - Mum had been a Cub Scout leader 'Akela', and then a Boy scout Leader, and I was always her assistant, my Scouting name is 'Baloo'.
> 
> Actually had two girls, and the third baby did not survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my parents were Scout and Cub Scout Leaders.
> I have 4 girls and 3 boys, 8 grandsons and 4 grand daughters. Seven of the grandsons live within 30 miles of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neat and fun that they live so close. They must really love the farm. I do just from all the beautiful pictures. What a wonderful place to grow up. I grew up in the country, but not on a farm. We just raised chickens and ducks for food and a large vegetable garden. We were taught early on how to weed. It was punshment for fighting with your brother. One of us at each end of the half acre garden and weed until you met and hopefull you had both cooled down and were ready to make up; if not there was always Grandpa's garden, larger than ours and right next door. Loved the country and the one room country school I attended.
> 
> My Mother was also a cub scout leader and my Dad a scouot master. We carried it on I was a cub leader and my DH a scout master. With two girls I was also a brownie/girl scouot leader. Sometimes both in the same year. I have my 5 year pin and was on my way to a second one.
> Wonderful memories.
Click to expand...

Yes they love bring here. Three of the grandsons live in town so love being able to run and play outside. The pool is a big attraction during the summer. It is solar heated so as soon as we get some really warm days the pool is open. 
When I was growing up we also weeded the garden . I thought it was fun my three sisters didn't. Most of our friends had farms. I was the one that was never having a farm no matter what. I get razzed a lot now by my sisters and brothers. 
I have wonderful memories from brownies and girl guides.


----------



## FireballDave

Aubergine is Englsh name for egg plant.

Broad beans are commonly known as 'fava' or 'faba' beans outside the UK. You can use any large flat bean in this receipt, I've made it with tinned cannellini beans before now and that turned out very well.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

charliesaunt said:


> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.


My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
Click to expand...

It's been doing that here, ever since they declared a drought!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!


I have an aloe vera I've divided and it's now spread out over five pots! One of them, I'm convinced, climbs out at night and roams the house, it's so big.

I went out to clean and cut the gourds, and by the time I came in, I was starving; I couldn't figure out why until I looked at the clock. I'd been out there 3 1/2 hours! But so far all is going according to plan (mwahaha). I have three bowls and some necks and some bells to work with, so I'll play with those a bit more. My fingernails are all torn up again, though. Sigh.


----------



## siouxann

Thanks for the information. My squirrels are of the grey variety. Whenever i see them, they always make me smile. I think, though, that I had best not feed them during the summer, as I do not want any free-loading 'tenants' in my home!



5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe
Click to expand...

Ogden Nash has a wonderful "poem" about a lamprey fisherman.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
Click to expand...

When I think back about squirrels, I have to laugh - although it wasn't funny at the time. We had black walnut trees in our backyard and the squirrels took up residence. One of our problems was that we were too tender-hearted to destroy them. One of the babies had fallen out of the nest and my DH put it in a box until the mother could find it. One day they decided that they would prefer to live in the house, since we were such a kind couple. Somehow they got in through the soffitt and took up residence in the attic. They thought perhaps it would be nicer to move inside and started to dig through the drywall. My DH decided he would fix them and put some mothballs through the drywall. The squirrels threw them out as fast as my husband pushed them in. They're not as dumb as we thought. We finally did get rid of them and had all the soffitts repaired so there was no way they could get in again. Now, I never feed the squirrels around the house and I make sure if there's any bird feed around, they can't get at it. So far, we've been lucky and they go to visit the neighbour. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the information. My squirrels are of the grey variety. Whenever i see them, they always make me smile. I think, though, that I had best not feed them during the summer, as I do not want any free-loading 'tenants' in my home!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And it really is not as if they do not have plenty to find to eat during the summer! It is only winter that the birds have problems. Squirrels store food away for the winter months. The squirrels have ripped the pink insulation out of my garage and what they dont want, they spread it around. It is good for garbage now.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Debiknit said:


> I think my favorite universal movies from the past are
> The Birds
> Xanadu
> Iceman
> Tremors
> Twister
> Dante's Peak
> I grew up on all the tarzan,Ma and Pa Kettles,Abott and Costello movies. Loved them. Amazing how the themes change from spooky to westerns and onward thru the years.


Speaking of movie themes, it is my understanding that all the movies about mummies, and such were during the years the King Tut tombs were discovered.


----------



## Edith M

You really should have that checked out by a doctor. It could be anything from a foriegn object such as a bit of chicken or fish bone to a piece of candy, All the way up to a tumor. If it is overeating the doctor can steer you onto a new eating direction. Put on you Big Boy Pants and see the doctor. He is (Probably) not going to eat you. LOL Edith M


martin keith said:


> My throat is not sore, it's like something is trying to block anything from going down. Scares me. So humor time, maybe it's my body saying ok fat boy time to close the door for a while.


----------



## mjs

siouxann said:


> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.


So many people were against them that I started feeding the squirrels many years ago. But it turned out the birds also came to the bench. Recently we've seen many fewer birds. I have cats, but the attrition rate has been extremely low and these well-cared-for cats are certainly much less of a threat than they would have been back in the woods and feral. One of my neighbors also feeds the squirrels, as I realized when I found peanut shells around my property. I'm going to feed year round this year I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I think back about squirrels, I have to laugh - although it wasn't funny at the time. We had black walnut trees in our backyard and the squirrels took up residence. One of our problems was that we were too tender-hearted to destroy them. One of the babies had fallen out of the nest and my DH put it in a box until the mother could find it. One day they decided that they would prefer to live in the house, since we were such a kind couple. Somehow they got in through the soffitt and took up residence in the attic. They thought perhaps it would be nicer to move inside and started to dig through the drywall. My DH decided he would fix them and put some mothballs through the drywall. The squirrels threw them out as fast as my husband pushed them in. They're not as dumb as we thought. We finally did get rid of them and had all the soffitts repaired so there was no way they could get in again. Now, I never feed the squirrels around the house and I make sure if there's any bird feed around, they can't get at it. So far, we've been lucky and they go to visit the neighbour. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

My cousin in Glasgow, Scotland loves to feed the birds, and has invested in Baffles that are grey squirrel, proof, she was spending such a fortune keeping them and the birds fed.
Red squirrels are on the endangered list there though. Did not know you had a red squirrel in the States, if my memory serves me right over who posted what. Squirrels are a real problem if they take up residence in the house, very destructive.


----------



## pammie1234

I want to try to Broad Bean receipt using fava beans. The only problem I have is that I keep seeing Sir Anthony Hopkins dressed in white in jail talking to Jodi Foster about his friend that he "had" for dinner. He served fava beans and a nice Chianti! A very intense movie! But I loved it! How weird am I?


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
Click to expand...

I have aloe vera in my back room. I hardly ever remember to water them and they still grow.


----------



## Needleme

NanaCaren said:


> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.


Ooh, yum! They wouldn't last long in my house, either!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I want to try to Broad Bean receipt using fava beans. The only problem I have is that I keep seeing Sir Anthony Hopkins dressed in white in jail talking to Jodi Foster about his friend that he "had" for dinner. He served fava beans and a nice Chianti! A very intense movie! But I loved it! How weird am I?


brilliant actor though 'hannabal Lector isn't it however that one is spelt- or has my memory really failed me


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been doing that here, ever since they declared a drought!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It was between snow and rain most of the week here. Today has been very sunny and not too chilly. Had a nice visit with Elishia and the boys. Nicholas fell in love with Derp it was very cute.


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have aloe vera in my back room. I hardly ever remember to water them and they still grow.
Click to expand...

Aloe vera is wonderful for burns.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have aloe vera in my back room. I hardly ever remember to water them and they still grow.
Click to expand...

the first one I encountered was in a cold draughty spot, don't know how the poor thing survived- it shouted 'neglect' at you!


----------



## Edith M

That is so funny because my mother was complaining to me one day about the squirels in her attic. I told her to throw mothballs in the holes and she did. The next day she called me to tell me that they were spitting mothballs at her while she was hanging laundry. "And they have good aim" she said, "they keep hitting me in the back of my head." Mother was not happy. Edith M


budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I think back about squirrels, I have to laugh - although it wasn't funny at the time. We had black walnut trees in our backyard and the squirrels took up residence. One of our problems was that we were too tender-hearted to destroy them. One of the babies had fallen out of the nest and my DH put it in a box until the mother could find it. One day they decided that they would prefer to live in the house, since we were such a kind couple. Somehow they got in through the soffitt and took up residence in the attic. They thought perhaps it would be nicer to move inside and started to dig through the drywall. My DH decided he would fix them and put some mothballs through the drywall. The squirrels threw them out as fast as my husband pushed them in. They're not as dumb as we thought. We finally did get rid of them and had all the soffitts repaired so there was no way they could get in again. Now, I never feed the squirrels around the house and I make sure if there's any bird feed around, they can't get at it. So far, we've been lucky and they go to visit the neighbour. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

I don't know if there are any red squirrels nearby. I imagine there are in other parts of the country, but the greys have taken hold here. Once in a while we see a black squirrel, but they are quite rare here.


----------



## Tessadele

I loved being in the Sea Rangers and am now an elderly Girl Guide, that is, a member of the Trefoil Guild. We have a meeting every month, on a different day so anyone who has another commitment doesn't miss too many. Once a year we have a long weekend away; my family know that weekend is sacred!

Tessa!

My Mother was also a cub scout leader and my Dad a scouot master. We carried it on I was a cub leader and my DH a scout master. With two girls I was also a brownie/girl scouot leader. Sometimes both in the same year. I have my 5 year pin and was on my way to a second one.
Wonderful memories.[/quote]

Yes they love bring here. Three of the grandsons live in town so love being able to run and play outside. The pool is a big attraction during the summer. It is solar heated so as soon as we get some really warm days the pool is open. 
When I was growing up we also weeded the garden . I thought it was fun my three sisters didn't. Most of our friends had farms. I was the one that was never having a farm no matter what. I get razzed a lot now by my sisters and brothers. 
I have wonderful memories from brownies and girl guides.[/quote]


----------



## DorisT

martin keith said:


> anything, including sometimes when you just swollow sliva. It just came on all of a sudden.


Martin, I'd either call my doctor or head for the ER!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Needleme said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, yum! They wouldn't last long in my house, either!
Click to expand...

The teens eat them straight form the oven most of the time they are still very hot.


----------



## SHCooper

myfawny --- the house was built in the early 1700's


----------



## NanaCaren

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have aloe vera in my back room. I hardly ever remember to water them and they still grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aloe vera is wonderful for burns.
Click to expand...

I was burned a number of years ago and I used the poor plant down to almost nothing. I was sure it was going to die on me before I stopped using it.


----------



## siouxann

Edith M, I hope your mother is able to see the humor in her experience - probably in the future. I love watching them, but I really don't want to live with them!


----------



## mjs

SHCooper said:


> myfawny --- the house was built in the early 1700's


I love those deep window sills.


----------



## SHCooper

A few more pics


----------



## Edith M

Oh those lovely deep window sills screaming for a nice potted plant! Edith M PS: don't forget a nice saucer. Don't want to stain those beautiful sills.


SHCooper said:


> myfawny --- the house was built in the early 1700's


----------



## Needleme

SHCooper said:


> I will check back from time to time this weekend but have little expectation of being able to keep up with all that is going on. For the past few weeks our house has been a construction zone of sorts and will continue that way for at least 2 more weeks. Right now I have access to my upstairs rooms, the laundry,the den and part of the kitchen.
> 
> The den is functional but overcrowded. The living room sofa, 2 wing chairs, 3 small tables, a desk chair and 2 wooden chairs have been added to that room. All the dining room furniture has been moved into the galley of the kitchen. I can still get to the sink and fridge but the stove and cabinets are blocked.
> 
> Monday morning the new (reclaimed wood) floor and the living room and dining room get sanded in preparation for the finishing. DH wants to keep with the "original" look so it will be a longer process than "current" finishes. By Wednesday the living room and dining room should be stained and hopefully there will be a coat of sealer applied before they have to stop for the week. (We can't walk on it until at least one coat of sealing has dried.) They will complete the process early the next week.
> 
> Once the floors are done, the cabinet guys can get into the laundry to install the cabinets and the sink/counter guys can do final measurements for the soapstone.
> 
> Of course, all this improvement serves to point out just how worn and in need of touch-up the paint and other things are!
> 
> In the middle of all this I am planning a bridal shower for #1 son's bride-to-be....................
> 
> I'll post pictures later.


Wow, I bet it will be gorgeous when completed! You will be one tired but happy MIL! It's a good thing for me when a big family event is coming up-- that's when stuff gets done around my "mañana" house!


----------



## theyarnlady

Joe P said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe
Click to expand...

They are called Sea Lampreys, resemble eels, they have a sucking disk and teeth which they use to attach to a host fish and suck the fluids out of the fish which usual dies. They were some how introduced into the great lakes, and are now taking over and we are seeing less and less of the fish like Salmon Lake Trout, Northerns, ect.


----------



## Needleme

Edith M said:


> That is so funny because my mother was complaining to me one day about the squirels in her attic. I told her to throw mothballs in the holes and she did. The next day she called me to tell me that they were spitting mothballs at her while she was hanging laundry. "And they have good aim" she said, "they keep hitting me in the back of my head." Mother was not happy. Edith M
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I think back about squirrels, I have to laugh - although it wasn't funny at the time. We had black walnut trees in our backyard and the squirrels took up residence. One of our problems was that we were too tender-hearted to destroy them. One of the babies had fallen out of the nest and my DH put it in a box until the mother could find it. One day they decided that they would prefer to live in the house, since we were such a kind couple. Somehow they got in through the soffitt and took up residence in the attic. They thought perhaps it would be nicer to move inside and started to dig through the drywall. My DH decided he would fix them and put some mothballs through the drywall. The squirrels threw them out as fast as my husband pushed them in. They're not as dumb as we thought. We finally did get rid of them and had all the soffitts repaired so there was no way they could get in again. Now, I never feed the squirrels around the house and I make sure if there's any bird feed around, they can't get at it. So far, we've been lucky and they go to visit the neighbour. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hilarious story about the squirrels, the mothballs, and your mother! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## siouxann

SHCooper, what a lovely job on the floor! When my daughter removed the Wall-to-wall orange shag carpet in their house, they found real hardwood flooring underneath. With nail holes in it where the previous owners had tried to hold the shag in place. OUCH!


----------



## FireballDave

Knitnewbie said:


> WOW! I love this site. Where else would you get to share your favorite craft ideas, wonderful recipes and take a trip to Australia in a matter of minutes? Thanks for sharing all of your recipes, photos, ideas and movie favorites. I definitely will try that aubergine/eggplant recipe. It is one of my favorite veggies. Oh! and the Broad beans--had to look that one up. We call them fava beans around here. I've been stuck in a coaster mode for the last week, while I took a break from completing my Litoral Shawl--half way through that one. All of the coasters are in different colors, so they don't really make a set, except if the oddness of each makes them a set.?!? . . . My favorite movies: "To Kill a Mockingbird" (book also a favorite), "Back Street," with Lana Turner; "The Stalking Moon," with Gregory Peck and Eva Marie Saint--will have you biting your fingernails; "My Dog Skip" with Frankie Munoz. Lots of others, including the usual group--Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Steel Magnolias--but I'll stop for now. . . . Have a wonderful day everyone and enjoy this Tea Party.


Glad you're enjoying the _Tea Party_, it's supposed to be a light frothy mix of anything and everything in general. I don't think coasters have to match, unless it's a formal setting, I'd just tell your guests you've done it as an _eclectic clashing_ in homage to Ettore Sottsass and they'll all be impressed!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to your question what is our favorite Universal movie, I would have to say two of my most favorite, memorable movies didn't come from Universal. My very favorite movie is "7 Brides for 7 Brothers" (MGM, 1954) and my second is "Roman Holiday" (Paramount, 1953).
> 
> I went through the list of Universal movies and there were many in the later years that I enjoyed but none really my favorite. I guess the most memorable movie from Univ. would be "Dear Hunter." First movie I saw starring Robert DeNiro. I can remember watching the beginning and envying the comraderie of the friends and then when it got to the Viet Nam scenes, thankful I wasn't a man. I thought the ending was weak, but the movie was still very powerful.
> 
> Here is the link for those who would like to see Universal's long list of movie titles. (You will need to scroll down a little ways on the site.)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Universal_Pictures_films
> 
> 
> 
> The _Deer Hunter_ is another great movie, there are so many to choose from. Thanks for posting the link to a list, I'm glad somebody thought of doing that!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My first time on here and what fun to have a tea party. Loved going through the list. Several favorites, but the one that stuck in my mind after looking at the list and ordering several from Netflix is, To Kill a MockingBird.
> Love the recipes and just sharing with one another.
> Wow, how exciting Dreamweaver had a DeLorean. What good memories of those days I'm sure. My husband and I are doing a week of all organic raw food, but it will be over soon and I can try some of the recipes. Mmmmm, the mushrooms will be just for me since he doesn't eat them but we will both be eating the rest.
> If I need to do something special to join in here, please let me know and forgive me for jumping in.
Click to expand...

Welcome to the _Knitting Tea Party_, te only requirement is an enjoyment of light-hearted fun and chatter.

Universal has made so many great movies over the past century, I thought it would be fun look back and celebrate their contribution to mark the anniversay on Monday.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

That floor looks very good. What is the wood in the lounge? I have a solid teak floor in my lounge, it could do with a bit of a facelift, but I would never part with it. I just have a carpet {rug} in the centre, a bit moth eaten but it"s nearly as old as me & I'm suffering too.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave

SHCooper said:


> I will check back from time to time this weekend but have little expectation of being able to keep up with all that is going on. For the past few weeks our house has been a construction zone of sorts and will continue that way for at least 2 more weeks. Right now I have access to my upstairs rooms, the laundry,the den and part of the kitchen.
> 
> The den is functional but overcrowded. The living room sofa, 2 wing chairs, 3 small tables, a desk chair and 2 wooden chairs have been added to that room. All the dining room furniture has been moved into the galley of the kitchen. I can still get to the sink and fridge but the stove and cabinets are blocked.
> 
> Monday morning the new (reclaimed wood) floor and the living room and dining room get sanded in preparation for the finishing. DH wants to keep with the "original" look so it will be a longer process than "current" finishes. By Wednesday the living room and dining room should be stained and hopefully there will be a coat of sealer applied before they have to stop for the week. (We can't walk on it until at least one coat of sealing has dried.) They will complete the process early the next week.
> 
> Once the floors are done, the cabinet guys can get into the laundry to install the cabinets and the sink/counter guys can do final measurements for the soapstone.
> 
> Of course, all this improvement serves to point out just how worn and in need of touch-up the paint and other things are!
> 
> In the middle of all this I am planning a bridal shower for #1 son's bride-to-be....................
> 
> I'll post pictures later.


Always a hazard when major re-decorating is going on; do up one half and you finally get everything straightened out, you realise the other half needs work doing and another month of chaos ensues!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanGreen said:


> 8 AM and 71 degrees here in Las Vegas, Nevada. Suppose to be 85 and sunny before the day is over.
> 
> I am sorry to say that I don't even know what an "aubergine" is? Perhaps some type of squash. One thing I do know for sure is that I adore tapas and thanks for the recipe. I would rather have the small tasty meals with variety than something large and heavy.
> 
> Thanks so much for your colorful patterns.


An aubergine is an eggplant, in the UK we use the French name for them.

I love Tapas too, we had the fish receipts I posted earlier to-day along with a number of others, for our _Racing Brunch_ with the _MotoGP_ qualifying sessions from Jerez, this week-end is a perfect excuse!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.


We deep-fry blanched _mange tout_ which have been coated in flour seasoned with salt and a little cayenne pepper or mild chilli powder. They're excellent hot as a side-dish or cold with a variety of dips.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys went to the fishmongers for me, so our tapas spread to go with the qualifying will include these simple dishes:
> 
> *Crispy Fish Balls*
> _Makes: 24_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 egg
> pinch saffron
> 2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
> 2 oz (55g) fresh parsley
> 8 oz (225g) firm white fish, skinned, boned and cubed
> 3 oz (85g) white bread
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 4 tbs seasoned flour
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> _To serve:_
> lemon wedges
> mayonnaise for dipping
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the egg together with the saffron, set aside for five minutes.
> 
> In a food processor, whizz the garlic and parsley until finely chopped. Add the fish, bread, salt and black pepper and process until smooth. Add the egg and parsley mixture and pulse to combine.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 24 small balls and roll in the seasoned flour so they are coated on all sides. Refrigerate for at least an hour to set.
> 
> Heat the oil in a deep pan and fry the fish balls until crisp and golden brown.
> 
> Drain on kitchen paper and serve hot with lemon wedges and garlic mayonnaise.
> 
> *Mussels in Beer with Bacon*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 oz (55g) smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
> 1 lb (450g) small fresh mussels
> 4 fl. oz (115ml) lager or light beer
> 1 tsp thyme, chopped
> pinch paprika
> good coarse grinding of black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil in a large saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat until just golden.
> 
> Add the mussels, beer, thyme, paprika and pepper, bring to the boil then reduce the heat. Cover and simmer for about 5 minutes until all the mussels have opened.
> 
> Serve hot with crusty bread to soak up all the juices.
> 
> _Note: You can used pre-cooked mussels for this dish, add them at the same time, but only simmer for 2-3 minutes, until heated through. This makes an excellent pasta dish._
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to show _the cook_ these. We love mussels and this sounds extra scrumptious. I used to boil our shrimp (and our brats) in beer and there is nothing that doesn't taste better with a little bacon..... Now I'm hungry and may have to find a snack before I go to mom's....
> 
> Having had my whole day planned, mom called while I was still in bed and cannot get TV to work and has managed to wash and then sleep on her new perm and thinks it is so tangled, it will have to be cut off. I can't manage my own hair, but it looks like I'm off to play beautician. Hate that I won't make the GD's volleyball game. Oh well..... she'll just have to win without me.....
> 
> Love the pictures of the beach. The building in the background is fabulous...
Click to expand...

I suspect the Spanish may have 'borrowed' the mussels receipt from Belgium, mussels are their national dish and they're also famous for brewing. The fish balls are an authentic Spanish dish, particularly in Cantabria and the Basque regions.

Hope you get your Mother's hair untangled, sounds like quite a job!

Dave


----------



## theyarnlady

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, the great lake commission is trying to control both the lampreys and the zebra mussels, and don't think it is working well. The zebra mussels have made their way into the Mississippi now... Wonder when the lampreys will come ... 
So love Smoke Salmon there use to be a lot of fishing shack and now have disappeared.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _Aubergine Tapas_ is delicious and very easy to make, do try it!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Looked up aubergine and it said it was an eggplant. Is that correct? Also looked up broad beans, and still not sure of the equivalent of them. I thought pinto beans may be a good substitute. Some of the pictures looked like lima beans. Am I close?
Click to expand...

limas, yes[/quote]

Cannellini beans are the closest relative, but any flat bean works with this receipt.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the peace lilly and is that aloe vera in the other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have aloe vera in my back room. I hardly ever remember to water them and they still grow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aloe vera is wonderful for burns.
Click to expand...

i have also used it for a fungal rash- a problem that makes me think I may have been pre-diabetic rather longer than the docyors were aware


----------



## Lurker 2

SHCooper said:


> A few more pics


have not found the first posting, you must LOVE your house!!


----------



## FireballDave

budasha said:


> Hi all - haven't been on here in a while. Had a calamity. My DH got up in the middle of the night to get some water in the kitchen. He got disoriented and fell down the stairs. It was 4.30 a.m. and I was asleep. Heard this awful crash and went racing to look for him. There he was a the bottom surrounded by broken glass - blood everywhere. On the way down, he knocked the pictures off the wall and they went crashing on top of him. Got him to emergency. He has a severe gash under his ear, abrasions all over his body and a fractured lumbar spine. They stitched and bandaged him up where they could but the fracture has to heal on its own. Can't get his sutures wet so I had to give him a sponge bath to clean up all the blood. The hospital didn't clean the blood off the back of his head and I wasn't sure if it was cut. Glad to say that it wasn't. He's on pain killers now and will be for a while. I'll have to block the hall off so that he can't go wandering around in the dark. You'd think after living here for 20 years that he could find his way around in the dark. Luckily, my brother and SIL were on their way to visit so they were able to help me with him. I've spent a lot of time soaking the blood off the carpet and my thanks go to whoever posted the hint about using peroxide to get blood stains out.
> 
> Dave - as usual, your receipts are mouthwatering - I particularly like the one for mussels - love them. Am going to try that soon.
> 
> Myfanway - the Cold Love dessert sounds delicious but as you say, not for diabetics - but surely you didn't throw the Rum out :roll: :roll:
> 
> Darowil - thanks for posting the pictures of Adelaide. It's always nice to see photos of places we may never visit.
> 
> DH and I were also motor sport fans. He had a TR6 and I had an MGB. Had to sell both because he was no longer able to get into them. I now have a 1978 Mercedes 450 convertible, which I will not sell. I used to work at Volkswagen and had the opportunity to drive old and new Porsches and Audis. Participated in a few rallies, which was great fun. Still keep in touch so that I'm up-to-date on what goes on in the auto world.
> 
> Better get off now - think DH is up and maybe I can force him to eat something.


Stairs can be so dangerous, I have a tendency to twist my knee on them. I do hope he makes a speedy recovery.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

CrochetyLady said:


> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


Great pictures, they brought back some wonderful memories from my visits to the city. Thank you so much for posting them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe


The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.

Dave


----------



## Needleme

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing bits of homes this way. It makes everybody seem even more a real friend. I have been delighted so far to have never seen anybody living in a house out of a decorating magazine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chuckles, as I think 5mmdpns would say. Could not sleep, was thinking of the third child. I usually try not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> myfanwy, I know what you mean about thinking of a lost child. My first (a girl) lived only 2 days. She had hyalin membrane disease, which meant there was a coating on her lungs that would not allow her to breathe normally. It was quite new then and no one knew of a cure. Later on, Jacqueline Kennedy (Pres. Kennedy's wife) lost a child with the same problem. That's when someone decided to research it and try to find a cure. Don't know if they ever did. She died on Good Friday which sort of spoils the Easter weekend for me. I often wonder what kind of person she would have been; I imagine you do, too.
Click to expand...

Doris, my heart goes out to you. My son was born prematurely and had this disease. The doctor explained to us it was like trying to blow up a balloon when the sides kept sticking together. This was in 1993 and thank God doctors had fairly recently discovered/ developed a drug called an artificial surfactant that allowed air into his lungs. He was breathing on his own in the neonatal ICU in about a week. Wow-- when I read your post, it brought back a lot of memories of a very scary time. My heartfelt sympathies for the loss of your precious daughter.


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are Aloe vera, I am rather pleased with how they grow for me, mind you I think they are well suited to Auckland's humid and warm climate. I just wish my Peace lily would grow me a few more flowers!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an aloe vera I've divided and it's now spread out over five pots! One of them, I'm convinced, climbs out at night and roams the house, it's so big.
> 
> I went out to clean and cut the gourds, and by the time I came in, I was starving; I couldn't figure out why until I looked at the clock. I'd been out there 3 1/2 hours! But so far all is going according to plan (mwahaha). I have three bowls and some necks and some bells to work with, so I'll play with those a bit more. My fingernails are all torn up again, though. Sigh.
Click to expand...

Some years back I went to the Moses Cone House on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Part of the house is devoted to arts and crafts made in the highland counties. (That's actually all the house you can see, aside from the outside.) There were some vessels made from gourds, and they were super gorgeous. Some with tops and some without, some with the top edge laced with leather, some stained and some just varnished. What are you going to do with yours? I know a yarn bowl, but how?


----------



## SHCooper

All the plants had to leave the room. The sawdust from the sanding on Monday would not be healthy for them.



Edith M said:


> Oh those lovely deep window sills screaming for a nice potted plant! Edith M PS: don't forget a nice saucer. Don't want to stain those beautiful sills.
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfawny --- the house was built in the early 1700's
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Edith, for the great laugh! I really needed it!


----------



## SHCooper

The first 3 pics ended up on the page before the "few more"



myfanwy said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> have not found the first posting, you must LOVE your house!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Edith, for the great laugh! I really needed it!


can you tell me which page, I seem to have missed it. laughter.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Well I am signing out for the rest of the night. Nobody knows [tiddly pom] How cold my toes [tiddly pom] Are growing!...


What lovely photos of your place. The plant is luscious and so is the yarn and work on your table. Bet that sweet dog is so much company. Nice place you have. Perfect for a cup of tea!


----------



## pammie1234

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Edith, for the great laugh! I really needed it!
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me which page, I seem to have missed it. laughter.
Click to expand...

page 20


----------



## Lurker 2

SHCooper said:


> The first 3 pics ended up on the page before the "few more"
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> have not found the first posting, you must LOVE your house!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

we have a few stone houses in the north, not as old as yours of course because europeans really only started coming after Captain Cook, in the lat 18th century. Whalers and sealers, then the inevitable missionary influx.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> Some years back I went to the Moses Cone House on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Part of the house is devoted to arts and crafts made in the highland counties. (That's actually all the house you can see, aside from the outside.) There were some vessels made from gourds, and they were super gorgeous. Some with tops and some without, some with the top edge laced with leather, some stained and some just varnished. What are you going to do with yours? I know a yarn bowl, but how?


I've gotten them cleaned out (the biggest one, of course, took a really long time, as it was super pithy--the seed portion didn't separate as I always hope they will) and sealed the insides with a clear varnish. I'll paint them a bit, most likely (I have a new tool for burning but will practice on some broken bits first before I do anything with those). I've cut a swirl in the side and sanded it, which is where I'm hoping the yarn will feed through. One of the smaller ones just has a hole drilled in it for the yarn to come through. When I do gourds, anything goes--I haven't quite decided what to use to embellish just yet, but it might be leather, feathers, stones...I'll be sure to post a picture when I get it done, though!


----------



## martin keith

This throat thing has got me down. It is probably nothing but I am out of her to the ER. Keep good thoughts.
Blessings
Martin


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> I want to try to Broad Bean receipt using fava beans. The only problem I have is that I keep seeing Sir Anthony Hopkins dressed in white in jail talking to Jodi Foster about his friend that he "had" for dinner. He served fava beans and a nice Chianti! A very intense movie! But I loved it! How weird am I?


Isn't it strange how one thing can spark thoughts of something else?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my favorite universal movies from the past are
> The Birds
> Xanadu
> Iceman
> Tremors
> Twister
> Dante's Peak
> I grew up on all the tarzan,Ma and Pa Kettles,Abott and Costello movies. Loved them. Amazing how the themes change from spooky to westerns and onward thru the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of movie themes, it is my understanding that all the movies about mummies, and such were during the years the King Tut tombs were discovered.
Click to expand...

I wasn't just the movies, the excavations were the sensation of the age and inspired art, architecture, fashion and jewellery.

Dave


----------



## daralene

SHCooper said:


> myfawny --- the house was built in the early 1700's


What a gorgeous home you have and heated floors in a 1700's house. You are making a dream come true and it will be so warm and comfy. History in this beautiful place.


----------



## FireballDave

Lovely floors! The one thing that's truly bad in my house is the floors, I think they used the worst timber they could find. Wall-to-wall carpets everywhere is the only solution, short of replacing all of them and I don't fancy all the disruption!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I remember hearing so much of the disaster as a child listening to the folks talk in the evenings when the farm chores were finished. They talked how they had no money as their accounts were taken in the bank failings and the little they had in the house was all they had so they put their furniture in a box car and had it shipped to Seattle. They drove in those two studebakers and my Mother said they camped all the way through the Rocky Mountains. One day my Mother's brothers decided to shut the engine off and coast down one of the mts. to save gas. The stirring wheel locked when you turned the key off, I heard. They all dangled on one of the cliffs ready to fall and my Grandpa Joe was in the other car and stopped and walked to them and spoke softly saying things like, "Boys, sit quietly and don't move and don't open a door just be calm." My Grandpa grabbed the back bumper and pulled them of the precipice. My Mother and her sister were in the back seat and were scared out of their minds. To this day my 91 year old Mother has problems still going down hills and mtns. in cars. She gets real panicky.

My Grandmother, after they arrived and took residence in our family's farm then, stood on the train platform that was in our small community out in the country in Washington State and our government took all the bolts of cloth stored in warehouses rotting from the East Coast and filled box cars full and when the trains went through each little community the people knew in advance and the women stood and caught bolts of material to make clothes for their families.

I remember in 1961 when I was sent by train to college I had the last flannel pair of pajamas my grandmother made from those bolts of material. when they wore out I really was kind of sad.

I have so many tales like this of that time. I won't bore you but my Grandparents came from hard working people in Kansas and they were not rich but they always made their money and saved and kept their children well but when all was lost they lived in total abject poverty for over 15 years but after WWII they began to prosper. I am sure you all have similar stories.

Changing the subject, we had an apossum take residence in our attic this last winter and I had to hire a contractor to put some fish in a cage with a trap door to catch him or her and the contractor took the animal to the forest beyond the lake here. What an adventure that was. The contractor fixed the area where the little animal got in and all is well now. thank god. I had a mother and 8 baby racoons the year before. I hired a man to take them out as the mother fled and we put the babies out in a protected garbage can and she came and got them as we saw them hanging off her when whe took them away. The perils of Pauline, huh??


----------



## FireballDave

martin keith said:


> This throat thing has got me down. It is probably nothing but I am out of her to the ER. Keep good thoughts.
> Blessings
> Martin


I hope it isn't anything serous and that you make a speedy recovery.

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

Myfanwy, Thank you for the photographs of your home, I can just see you sitting knitting with Ringo at your feet, peace & contentment on your faces & Fale having a few minutes shut-eye. I have to say though your house is waaaaay behind mine in the clutter stakes! Not to mention the dust. Am I the only person who feels guilty if I destroy a spider's means of catching food? I try to catch them and put them outside, after all, we all have to survive on this earth.
Now I'm waiting for the story you have for Sam, don't feel you can't tell us all, then I'll tell you about the time I got arrested!!

I will try to make your recipe in a suitable form for a diabetic, I know my family would love it & we're nearly all diabetic {type 2} or pre-diabetic.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Christchurch does not have much stone or brick left after the disastrous February earthquake- the one that killed about 170 people. The Anglican Cathedral is being demolished. Don't know what is happening to the Roman Catholic one. must be in the region of 8,000, probably nearer to 100,000, by now, after shocks. My brother was just saying they had one 4.6 on the Richter Scale the other day, at work, and nobody took any real notice. But Alex is pretty clued in engineering matters. and would make sure that the buildings they own are structurally sound.


----------



## daralene

CrochetyLady said:


> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


Thanks for those great photos. My son used to live in Manhattan and loved it. My husband is going next weekend to judge a competition. Great times in NYC. Looks like your friends were given a wonderful tour!


----------



## BarbaraSD

May be a little easier picking our favorite movies that came from Australia/New Zealand. My two favorites are: "My Brilliant Career" and "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."

Heres a list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_set_in_Australia


----------



## Sorlenna

BarbaraSD said:


> May be a little easier picking our favorite movies that came from Australia/New Zealand. My two favorites are: "My Brilliant Career" and "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."
> 
> Heres a list:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_set_in_Australia


Oh, Priscilla! Yes, I love that one. In fact, one of the kids got it for me on DVD for Christmas last year.


----------



## 81brighteyes

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would check in for a few minutes before reading all the posts. I am sure the gannets' friends just love to come to your home, Dave, with all the delicious food they get to enjoy. No doubt their stomachs are growling before they ever arrive just thinking about what wondrous delights await them. Trust you all will have a lovely weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the food is an attraction, as is the _Scalextric_ which they have great fun with. They're good lads and always help in the kitchen, we're looking forward to watching the racing. Qualifying is in a few hours, they went to the fishmongers and the bakery and are all busily prepping vegetables for lunch. I'll post a couple more tapas receipts later.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It sounds as if you have a wonderful relationship with your sons and their friends. It is good reading how they all help out in the kitchen and are obviously learning some excellent tips as to preparing delectable foods from the Chef (i.e., Dave). That you all get to watch and enjoy the racing together is very special. So many parents would love to have this kind of relationship with their children. Hats off to you for making sons' friends welcome in your home. Our daughter's friends always loved being in our home as well and I was very grateful for that.


----------



## daralene

budasha said:


> Hi all - haven't been on here in a while. Had a calamity. My DH got up in the middle of the night to get some water in the kitchen. He got disoriented and fell down the stairs. It was 4.30 a.m. and I was asleep. Heard this awful crash and went racing to look for him. There he was a the bottom surrounded by broken glass - blood everywhere. On the way down, he knocked the pictures off the wall and they went crashing on top of him. Got him to emergency. He has a severe gash under his ear, abrasions all over his body and a fractured lumbar spine. They stitched and bandaged him up where they could but the fracture has to heal on its own. Can't get his sutures wet so I had to give him a sponge bath to clean up all the blood. The hospital didn't clean the blood off the back of his head and I wasn't sure if it was cut. Glad to say that it wasn't. He's on pain killers now and will be for a while. I'll have to block the hall off so that he can't go wandering around in the dark. You'd think after living here for 20 years that he could find his way around in the dark. Luckily, my brother and SIL were on their way to visit so they were able to help me with him. I've spent a lot of time soaking the blood off the carpet and my thanks go to whoever posted the hint about using peroxide to get blood stains out.
> 
> Dave - as usual, your receipts are mouthwatering - I particularly like the one for mussels - love them. Am going to try that soon.
> 
> Myfanway - the Cold Love dessert sounds delicious but as you say, not for diabetics - but surely you didn't throw the Rum out :roll: :roll:
> 
> Darowil - thanks for posting the pictures of Adelaide. It's always nice to see photos of places we may never visit.
> 
> DH and I were also motor sport fans. He had a TR6 and I had an MGB. Had to sell both because he was no longer able to get into them. I now have a 1978 Mercedes 450 convertible, which I will not sell. I used to work at Volkswagen and had the opportunity to drive old and new Porsches and Audis. Participated in a few rallies, which was great fun. Still keep in touch so that I'm up-to-date on what goes on in the auto world.
> 
> Better get off now - think DH is up and maybe I can force him to eat something.


What an awful way to wake up and horrible what happened to DH. Sure hope he has a good recovery. It's a good thing you are ok after a scare like that. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## iamsam

am i missing something dave - who are these people and which cosy represents them?

sam



FireballDave said:


> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fireball Dave: OOH I adore Captain Scarlet. Love the napkin rings and egg cozies that you came up with. Really great. Wonder how those graphs would work in squares for a ghan. Thanks for the patterns. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz (Qld)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad you like the set. I thought it would be a fun subject to play with.
> 
> I'm sure they'd work fine, you could use different background colours for the various characters, in addiction to Captain Scarlet, there's Colonel White, Captains Blue, Ochre, Magenta and Grey, Lieutenant Green, Doctor Fawn and of course, Captain Black.
> 
> Have fun and do please post a pic, I'd love to see how it turns out!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try to Broad Bean receipt using fava beans. The only problem I have is that I keep seeing Sir Anthony Hopkins dressed in white in jail talking to Jodi Foster about his friend that he "had" for dinner. He served fava beans and a nice Chianti! A very intense movie! But I loved it! How weird am I?
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it strange how one thing can spark thoughts of something else?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You are so right. Neil Young was just on the air singing Four Strong Winds, and immediately I was homesick for my Canadian prairies that I have not seen for several years now. Memories are good things to have!


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave I see you are online- not surprising at this time in the UK. Could you redefine 'controversial topics' for me, and therefore ones that you don't like to occur. This is after all the Tea Party at your 'place'? I have a thought from the on-going saga of the life of JD, [aka myfanwy] that I think Sam might be interested to hear, but I think falls into the realm of your 'controversial issues'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, PM's are a way to talk and not offend...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO I BORE YOU, OR DO YOU FIND WHAT I HAVE SAID OFFENSIVE?
> 
> Not said in anger, just concerned?!
Click to expand...

No, no need to shout......... you misunderstood my meaning... more likely I wasn't clear. Just suggesting that, if you were wanting to share a story that *might* fall into the controversial area, you could always PM Sam..... How could anyone find you boring? I love to hear everything about everybody..... Right now, I'm donig 15 pages of catch-up just because I don't want to miss out on anything........


----------



## iamsam

i've popped in here and there darowil - thanks for asking.

sam



darowil said:


> Have we heard from Sam this weekend- or indeed for a few days?
> Night Night all- I will see if I sleep tonight after waking about 1 am this morning.


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> Lovely floors! The one thing that's truly bad in my house is the floors, I think they used the worst timber they could find. Wall-to-wall carpets everywhere is the only solution, short of replacing all of them and I don't fancy all the disruption!
> 
> Dave


Dave, I have noticed that in the last couple of years my floors have dried out & shrunk so the floorboards have gaps between them which weren't there when I moved in. Do you think it is because of the drought situation? Like you, I can't re-lay them, anyway they're still in good condition the only one we have had trouble with was a replacement plank from the 1970's.

Thanks for the tapas, love them so will try them soon. We spent a year in Mexico while my DH. was studying for his degree, & of course we'd spent a fair number of hols in Spain while he got his Spanish up to uni entry standard. I expect if he'd lived we would have gone back to Mexico or Costa Rica for our early retirement years.
Hope your weekend was good with the Gannets. Funny how they always seem to come to your house, anything to do with the good food?

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

And Sam, do you still have the last two gals left of Hickory's brood of puppies? I have a pair of hunter green mittens on my dpns. I am determined to knit them! I am a sock knitter and I am branching out in my knitting abilities. I have frogged it so many times that I think I have to find a new ball of yarn, haha, I did not say I was skilled at this! :?


----------



## carol's gifts

:?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the tea party daralene - we are always happy to welcome new friends to sit and have some tea with us. and if you have a recipe to share that is good also.

sam

My first time on here and what fun to have a tea party. If I need to do something special to join in here, please let me know and forgive me for jumping in.[/quote]


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: :lol:  CrochetLady--Thanks for the descriptive pictures. I love the one of Lady Liberty. From sea to shining sea-we are one people, free. Thanks to many groups of people.


----------



## Dreamweaver

martin keith said:


> My throat is not sore, it's like something is trying to block anything from going down. Scares me. So humor time, maybe it's my body saying ok fat boy time to close the door for a while.


Sorry if I'm being repetitive, because I haven't finished catching up..... but, please have this checked. Not to be scary --- loss of muscle could account for swallowing problems and it *could* be a symptom of a serious problem. Get it checked to rule out any potential long-term problem....


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Siouxann--We miss you when you are not here. be sure and get some rest and fun time. Yes, so many people are without work-it's so sad. My DGD finally did get a small job, which is not much but better than nothing. she's happy to have it Mon-Fri at a local family restaurant.


----------



## jmai5421

siouxann said:


> Thanks for the information. My squirrels are of the grey variety. Whenever i see them, they always make me smile. I think, though, that I had best not feed them during the summer, as I do not want any free-loading 'tenants' in my home!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed the birds and the squirrels the sunflower seeds in the winter. I will feed the pine siskins and goldfinches in the summer with niger seed which the squirrels wont eat.
> 
> If you want the squirrels nesting in your home, attic, shed, garage, etc. then go ahead and feed them. Be assured that if you do, next year you will have even more of them. They reallly are cute to see but are so very distructive. They will get into your attic and destroy your home. This did happen to one of my homes. It was the red squirrels that did this but any squirrel is destructive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The grey squirrels chewed a hole through my fathers upstairs ceiling. It was an expensive mess. He must of had a short memory because a few years later my Mother began to feed them peanuts in the shell. 
They would come to the patio door and eat from her hand. My faters supplied her with the peanuts instead of reminding her of the hole in the upstairs. They also chewed a hole in my SIL's garage and mad a nest in there. They got their jollies chewing the rubber gasket and trim around the garage door. It was an expensive fix. He hates the grey squirrels.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P. -sounds like you had a very interesting grandmother that could teach us all a thing or two about early America. I think I could have listen to her for hours!! You were blessed to have her.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> am i missing something dave - who are these people and which cosy represents them?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fireball Dave: OOH I adore Captain Scarlet. Love the napkin rings and egg cozies that you came up with. Really great. Wonder how those graphs would work in squares for a ghan. Thanks for the patterns. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz (Qld)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad you like the set. I thought it would be a fun subject to play with.
> 
> I'm sure they'd work fine, you could use different background colours for the various characters, in addiction to Captain Scarlet, there's Colonel White, Captains Blue, Ochre, Magenta and Grey, Lieutenant Green, Doctor Fawn and of course, Captain Black.
> 
> Have fun and do please post a pic, I'd love to see how it turns out!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They're characters from the Sci-Fi series _Captain Scarlet and The Mysterons_ by Gerry and Sylvia Anderson in the 1960s. The Mysterons had been accidentally attacked by a mission to Mars, this sparked an interplanetary war of nerves with the Martians who used all kinds of ploys to avenge themselves on earth. The characters are the officers of _Spectrum_ which was the organisation set up to protect earth from Mysteron retaliatory attacks.

The S.I.G. cosy is the cap badge from Captain Scarlet's uniform. I'm not really going through my second childhood, I haven't finished my first one yet!

Dave


----------



## iamsam

i've been told that dust quits accumulating after three years - i am trying to see if that is true.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Budsaha-Sorry to hear of your husbands mishap. Those late night trecks prove to be dangerous. I contend with the same problem. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## daralene

thewren said:


> welcome to the tea party daralene - we are always happy to welcome new friends to sit and have some tea with us. and if you have a recipe to share that is good also.
> 
> sam
> 
> My first time on here and what fun to have a tea party. If I need to do something special to join in here, please let me know and forgive me for jumping in.


[/quote]

Was just thinking of having some peach tea. A little humbled by Dave's recipes and Myfanwy's dessert recipe. I also have lots of family in the Ohio area. Uniontown, Hartville, a small town near Columbus - Millwood, and Akron.


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Martin Keith-Sorry to hear you have problems swallowing food. My DH's problem with that was due to reflux his esophagus built up scar tissue, so he had to be on a soft diet. Bummer!!


----------



## jmai5421

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

The Grapes of Wrath tells of a family leaving the dust bowl area another very good read is The Worst Hard Times. It is stories of people who stayed and what they went through, how they lived. I can't remember the author and neither can DH. We both read the book.


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boys went to the fishmongers for me, so our tapas spread to go with the qualifying will include these simple dishes:
> 
> *Crispy Fish Balls*
> _Makes: 24_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 egg
> pinch saffron
> 2 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
> 2 oz (55g) fresh parsley
> 8 oz (225g) firm white fish, skinned, boned and cubed
> 3 oz (85g) white bread
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 4 tbs seasoned flour
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> _To serve:_
> lemon wedges
> mayonnaise for dipping
> 
> *Method:*
> Beat the egg together with the saffron, set aside for five minutes.
> 
> In a food processor, whizz the garlic and parsley until finely chopped. Add the fish, bread, salt and black pepper and process until smooth. Add the egg and parsley mixture and pulse to combine.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 24 small balls and roll in the seasoned flour so they are coated on all sides. Refrigerate for at least an hour to set.
> 
> Heat the oil in a deep pan and fry the fish balls until crisp and golden brown.
> 
> Drain on kitchen paper and serve hot with lemon wedges and garlic mayonnaise.
> 
> *Mussels in Beer with Bacon*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
> 1 small onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 2 oz (55g) smoked streaky bacon, roughly chopped
> 1 lb (450g) small fresh mussels
> 4 fl. oz (115ml) lager or light beer
> 1 tsp thyme, chopped
> pinch paprika
> good coarse grinding of black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> Heat the oil in a large saucepan and fry the onion, garlic and bacon over a medium-high heat until just golden.
> 
> Add the mussels, beer, thyme, paprika and pepper, bring to the boil then reduce the heat. Cover and simmer for about 5 minutes until all the mussels have opened.
> 
> Serve hot with crusty bread to soak up all the juices.
> 
> _Note: You can used pre-cooked mussels for this dish, add them at the same time, but only simmer for 2-3 minutes, until heated through. This makes an excellent pasta dish._
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait to show _the cook_ these. We love mussels and this sounds extra scrumptious. I used to boil our shrimp (and our brats) in beer and there is nothing that doesn't taste better with a little bacon..... Now I'm hungry and may have to find a snack before I go to mom's....
> 
> Having had my whole day planned, mom called while I was still in bed and cannot get TV to work and has managed to wash and then sleep on her new perm and thinks it is so tangled, it will have to be cut off. I can't manage my own hair, but it looks like I'm off to play beautician. Hate that I won't make the GD's volleyball game. Oh well..... she'll just have to win without me.....
> 
> Love the pictures of the beach. The building in the background is fabulous...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the Spanish may have 'borrowed' the mussels receipt from Belgium, mussels are their national dish and they're also famous for brewing. The fish balls are an authentic Spanish dish, particularly in Cantabria and the Basque regions.
> 
> Hope you get your Mother's hair untangled, sounds like quite a job!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I ate a mussel when I was in Canterbury. That's it for a lifetime.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I want to try to Broad Bean receipt using fava beans. The only problem I have is that I keep seeing Sir Anthony Hopkins dressed in white in jail talking to Jodi Foster about his friend that he "had" for dinner. He served fava beans and a nice Chianti! A very intense movie! But I loved it! How weird am I?


Me Too!


----------



## iamsam

my dad loved fresh water eel - mother hated to even cook it - he was the only one who would eat it.

sam



myfanwy said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale eats eel any way he can get it. I literally cannot stomach fresh eel. Smoked eel, in the traditional Maori method of smoking is a truly gourmet experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

Needleme said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I know what you mean about thinking of a lost child. My first (a girl) lived only 2 days. She had hyalin membrane disease, which meant there was a coating on her lungs that would not allow her to breathe normally. It was quite new then and no one knew of a cure. Later on, Jacqueline Kennedy (Pres. Kennedy's wife) lost a child with the same problem. That's when someone decided to research it and try to find a cure. Don't know if they ever did. She died on Good Friday which sort of spoils the Easter weekend for me. I often wonder what kind of person she would have been; I imagine you do, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, my heart goes out to you. My son was born prematurely and had this disease. The doctor explained to us it was like trying to blow up a balloon when the sides kept sticking together. This was in 1993 and thank God doctors had fairly recently discovered/ developed a drug called an artificial surfactant that allowed air into his lungs. He was breathing on his own in the neonatal ICU in about a week. Wow-- when I read your post, it brought back a lot of memories of a very scary time. My heartfelt sympathies for the loss of your precious daughter.
Click to expand...

I'm so glad they found a cure in time for your son's birth. My daughter was born in 1987 so it took them at least six years. It was a rough time for us, but luckily I was soon pregnant again and had a son 1 1/2 years later, plus two more children. But you always wonder about the one you lost.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SHCooper said:


> A few more pics


Love the deep windowsills, limestone, the great cellar door and the summer house... I would have that as my studio (or DH's). What is you usage???? The woodwork in the LR hasa bit of an Arts and Crafts or Shaker look... two of my favorites..


----------



## pammie1234

Visited with my DM today. She was pretty good. She did talk about how tired of the 4 walls of her room were a little boring! Then I came home and watched some basketball and got caught up on some shows I'd taped. Tonight will be Rangers baseball and Mavericks basketball. It's the start of the playoffs, and I'm a little nervous! I am really hopeful that they play well. I hope I will get some knitting done as well!


----------



## Joe P

BarbaraSD said:


> May be a little easier picking our favorite movies that came from Australia/New Zealand. My two favorites are: "My Brilliant Career" and "The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert."
> 
> Heres a list:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_films_set_in_Australia


I love Priscilla so very much.


----------



## Joe P

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath tells of a family leaving the dust bowl area another very good read is The Worst Hard Times. It is stories of people who stayed and what they went through, how they lived. I can't remember the author and neither can DH. We both read the book.
Click to expand...

John Steinbeck I think


----------



## iamsam

howard's left for his forever home this afternoon - he was shampooed - dried and fluffed = he is going to be one spoiled lapdog wantabe.

this leaves the two little girls. i may be stuck with them - told gary i should start trying to house break them. heidi will have a cow.'

sam



5mmdpns said:


> And Sam, do you still have the last two gals left of Hickory's brood of puppies? I have a pair of hunter green mittens on my dpns. I am determined to knit them! I am a sock knitter and I am branching out in my knitting abilities. I have frogged it so many times that I think I have to find a new ball of yarn, haha, I did not say I was skilled at this! :?


----------



## iamsam

carol - i think it is pretty difficult to offend someone here on the tp - however - it is the discussions that that become argumentative and everyone is trying to get the last work in that we try to avoid. sharing ourl lives - our thoughts - what is in our hearts - i don't think they fall into that catagory.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  :XD: Sam like I said before you are sooo funny!!! Let me know if it is tru. When I see the light shine on my dust, I guesss I'm OCD-I have to get the ole dust cloth out. But I do wait until i notice it!!!


----------



## iamsam

got it - thanks dave.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> am i missing something dave - who are these people and which cosy represents them?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpajem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fireball Dave: OOH I adore Captain Scarlet. Love the napkin rings and egg cozies that you came up with. Really great. Wonder how those graphs would work in squares for a ghan. Thanks for the patterns. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz (Qld)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad you like the set. I thought it would be a fun subject to play with.
> 
> I'm sure they'd work fine, you could use different background colours for the various characters, in addiction to Captain Scarlet, there's Colonel White, Captains Blue, Ochre, Magenta and Grey, Lieutenant Green, Doctor Fawn and of course, Captain Black.
> 
> Have fun and do please post a pic, I'd love to see how it turns out!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're characters from the Sci-Fi series _Captain Scarlet and The Mysterons_ by Gerry and Sylvia Anderson in the 1960s. The Mysterons had been accidentally attacked by a mission to Mars, this sparked an interplanetary war of nerves with the Martians who used all kinds of ploys to avenge themselves on earth. The characters are the officers of _Spectrum_ which was the organisation set up to protect earth from Mysteron retaliatory attacks.
> 
> The S.I.G. cosy is the cap badge from Captain Scarlet's uniform. I'm not really going through my second childhood, I haven't finished my first one yet!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

theyarnlady.[/quote said:


> I agree with you, the great lake commission is trying to control both the lampreys and the zebra mussels, and don't think it is working well. The zebra mussels have made their way into the Mississippi now... Wonder when the lampreys will come ...
> So love Smoke Salmon there use to be a lot of fishing shack and now have disappeared.


Having lived in Chicago during the worst of the alewive's... I hate the lamphreys that caused the whole problem in the first place. The Great Lakes are better than ocean in many ways, no salt water, but still nice big crashing waves...... I miss them... The Zebra Mussels are causing a big problem in the lakes her in Texas and it is a big penalty if you do not was down you boat before changing lakes. Aside from the damage to the ecology..... the water supply is also in jeopardy. We can't afford that with all the drought.....

Dave, I laughed at your rain now that you are a drought area.... We are also and all kinds of restrictions.... yet, the other day, they opened dams to release EXTRA water. Why not just let us use as much as we want till it reaches a certain level....... The powers that be sure could use a dose of common sense!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  :XD: Sam like I said before you are sooo funny!!! Let me know if it is tru. When I see the light shine on my dust, I guesss I'm OCD-I have to get the ole dust cloth out. But I do wait until i notice it!!!


If I didn't get to the dust in time, my younger son would write his initials in it. The living room dust, that is. You should have seen his room!! It was the talk of the family. There was so much clutter, I refused to clean it!! Luckily, he married a girl who won't allow him to make messes. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years back I went to the Moses Cone House on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Part of the house is devoted to arts and crafts made in the highland counties. (That's actually all the house you can see, aside from the outside.) There were some vessels made from gourds, and they were super gorgeous. Some with tops and some without, some with the top edge laced with leather, some stained and some just varnished. What are you going to do with yours? I know a yarn bowl, but how?
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten them cleaned out (the biggest one, of course, took a really long time, as it was super pithy--the seed portion didn't separate as I always hope they will) and sealed the insides with a clear varnish. I'll paint them a bit, most likely (I have a new tool for burning but will practice on some broken bits first before I do anything with those). I've cut a swirl in the side and sanded it, which is where I'm hoping the yarn will feed through. One of the smaller ones just has a hole drilled in it for the yarn to come through. When I do gourds, anything goes--I haven't quite decided what to use to embellish just yet, but it might be leather, feathers, stones...I'll be sure to post a picture when I get it done, though!
Click to expand...

DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....


----------



## NanaCaren

It has been a long day. The grandsons were wound up like clocks. They ate everything I put on the table, including 4 batches of the chicken wings. 
Tomorrow I'll be making brownie bites and rum balls for a bake sale.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dave,

Flipping channels between hockey, race qualifying and a great show on 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed.. (Lord March's castle) I'm just wondering if you have ever participated. Not sure exactly where it is in England but DH has this on his bucket list. By the time we make it, we may be racing our old age scoooters or wheel chairs, but we will be competitive in our class!!!


----------



## iamsam

if anyone pm'd you about anything you said they need to loosen the stays and get a life.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> if anyone pm'd you about anything you said they need to loosen the stays and get a life.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!
Click to expand...

Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  This group, and KP in general, is pretty darned good at self monitoring. If anyone gets out of line, there are many nice ways to say COOL IT.... My philosophy, if someone says something I'm not in agreement with,,,,,, just move on down the road. I don't *have* to comment on everything and I sure don't have to fight with anyone...... Enjoy.......


----------



## FireballDave

Debiknit said:


> I think my favorite universal movies from the past are
> The Birds
> Xanadu
> Iceman
> Tremors
> Twister
> Dante's Peak
> I grew up on all the tarzan,Ma and Pa Kettles,Abott and Costello movies. Loved them. Amazing how the themes change from spooky to westerns and onward thru the years.


That's a great list, some of Abbott and Costello's gags are as funny to-day as they were all those years ago!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....


I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.


_Gannet Squadron Leader_ saw this and remembered I always keep a couple of pounds of sausage meat in the freezer, a quick rummage and it's thawing for tomorrow.

I've delegated!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, Dave your recipes sound great. I LOVE Chrorizo! We found some in Florida when we were camping and fried it every morning with eggs and oh the smell was glorious!! My husband has found a way to make it out of lean meat and it to is delicious! Maybe I can get him to give the recipe (even though it's probably a pinch of this and a handful of that).
> I've been so busy I've hardly had time to kniit but I certainly miss it! ope everyone has a great weekend, we're back to Winter here for a few days but aside from that everything is beautiful outside.


The Chorizo really works in this dish, it's a very easy one, I hope you enjoy it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Marianne818 said:


> Just checking in to say Thank you for all the recipes!!! Dave wings are a favorite of my son and myself. I don't get them often, funny is my room mate brought me wings for dinner last night! I've never had tapas might have to try your receipt for this one!
> Mom is resting well, only 3 spikes during the night, they have put her knee in a brace and also her ankle, seemed to help with the walking a bit, will try it more today. Had some great news from my son, he passed a test yesterday final day of training for the new job said he "aced" it  Best news is he is coming in today for an overnight visit.. will relieve me for a few hours so he can spend time with his Nan. Roommate is going to stay with Mom for the later afternoon and evening so I can have time while he is here. (Though I may just crawl in my bed and sleep ;-) ) Will pack him up with more of his boxes tomorrow and he will head back to his new home.
> If they can pinpoint the cause of Mom's fever we may get to take her home tomorrow.
> Have a wonderful day/evening... will be popping in and out for awhile I am sure!


I hope you enjoy the chicken wings, it's the boy's favourite coating. Do try a couple of the Tapas receipts, they're all quick and easy and make great starters.

Congratulations on your son's success, I'm sure you're very proud of him.

I hope your mother's condition stabilises, it's very worrying when it keeps recurring. Do get some rest yourself, that's important too.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> It is raining here in Rochester. My DH retired yesterday. It is probably about time. He is 68 1/2. We were going to go to the cabin "up North" today, but decided to wait until tomorrow. There is supposed to be rain, sleet and slush in Mpls. I don't want to drive through that. We are going to spend the summer at the cabin. I can hardly wait. Lots of time for knitting. I have all my WIP's packed plus some new projects that I couldn't resist. And the rest, I have everything but the kitchen sink packed or so DH thinks. We are set to get our land line for the telephone, cable TV(just the basic) and the internet, yeh!! They will install or bring the line to the cabin on the 9th. It will be a long 2 weeks without KP or the TP. I will catch up then.
> Darowill I loved all the pictures of Australia. I have all of Dave's recipts printed and will take them with me. They will be a hit with friends and neighbors. Caren, I love the New York skyline. I have seen it from the air but never been able to get a good picture. I loved yours. I still have to make more egg cosies for the girls. They will be here the end of June until the middle of July. DH will fly them back to AZ and I will rest. I am usually worn out by the time they leave, but I do enjoy them coming. We will have a couple of weeks to rest and our oldest GD will be spending a week with us. She wants to go fishing with grandpa. She is also 11 so I don't get as worn out, but it is still an extra. We enjoy having all the grandkids. Enjoy your day. Time for me to get busy.


I hope he enjoys his retirement, Summer in the cabin sounds a great way to start it off!

There may be a couple more cosies for you to make by the time you get back online!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some years back I went to the Moses Cone House on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Part of the house is devoted to arts and crafts made in the highland counties. (That's actually all the house you can see, aside from the outside.) There were some vessels made from gourds, and they were super gorgeous. Some with tops and some without, some with the top edge laced with leather, some stained and some just varnished. What are you going to do with yours? I know a yarn bowl, but how?
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten them cleaned out (the biggest one, of course, took a really long time, as it was super pithy--the seed portion didn't separate as I always hope they will) and sealed the insides with a clear varnish. I'll paint them a bit, most likely (I have a new tool for burning but will practice on some broken bits first before I do anything with those). I've cut a swirl in the side and sanded it, which is where I'm hoping the yarn will feed through. One of the smaller ones just has a hole drilled in it for the yarn to come through. When I do gourds, anything goes--I haven't quite decided what to use to embellish just yet, but it might be leather, feathers, stones...I'll be sure to post a picture when I get it done, though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
Click to expand...

What do you use to cut the gourd open? I think I would like to try this myself. I'll have to search for some larger gourds as I have mainly seen the smaller ones. I also want to make a vinyl record bowl. I have lots to do!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
Click to expand...

Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.


----------



## Pontuf

CrochetyLady said:


> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


Great pictures! I LOVE the big apple!


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a favorite here for many years. It started as a shortcut for sausage bread, for impatient teens.
> 
> Sausage Bread Toasts
> preheat oven to 500F or broil
> 
> 1lb of bulk sausage (your favorite sausage, we use sage)
> 1/2 med onion finely diced
> 1/2 red pepper finely diced
> 6 button mushrooms chopped small
> 2 cloves garlic grated
> 2 tsp fresh parsely
> salt & pepper to taste
> 3 Tbs grated parmesan cheese
> 1/4- 1/2 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 1 baguette sliced into 1/4 - 1/2 inch slices
> 
> Sauté the first 5 ingredients until done & Drain. Let cool to room
> temperature. Mix the sausage mixture, paremesan cheese,
> parsely, salt &pepper together.
> 
> Arrange bread slices on baking sheet. Top bread with sausage
> mixture. Put mozzarella cheese on top . Pop into oven until cheese
> is melted and golden. Aprox 3 minutes. Not sure how long it takes
> as the teens are always waiting to eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> _Gannet Squadron Leader_ saw this and remembered I always keep a couple of pounds of sausage meat in the freezer, a quick rummage and it's thawing for tomorrow.
> 
> I've delegated!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mine is in the fridge as well. I thought I'd made enough extra for tomorrow. There will be five less so I won't have to make nearly as much food.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> What do you use to cut the gourd open? I think I would like to try this myself. I'll have to search for some larger gourds as I have mainly seen the smaller ones. I also want to make a vinyl record bowl. I have lots to do!


I use a Dremel tool with a cutting wheel--you must wear eye protection and a mask over the nose and mouth when cutting them, too (they can get quite dusty). Then, I used a scraper (my old stone tool, just like the prehistoric people used!) and a wire brush to scrub out the inside. I seal the inside with a coat of varnish to avoid getting dust loose later.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.


They are already dry--I "dry clean" them. Ha ha. That is, these gourds have been cured for over a year now (my daddy grew them and I picked them up last summer). So I did the rind removal/cleaning of the outside a while back with the soap/water and then did the scraping and such today with no water. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Mine is in the fridge as well. I thought I'd made enough extra for tomorrow. There will be five less so I won't have to make nearly as much food.


With this lot, there's no such thing as 'enough', I'm amazed they can walk!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!


Carol, I certainly haven't seen anything you have said that could cause offense, so ignore anyone who is trying to upset you. Sam is one of the wisest & most peace loving people on this site, so if he says you're OK- you're OK!! Keep posting, I like your conversation, it's interesting.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave,
> 
> Flipping channels between hockey, race qualifying and a great show on 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed.. (Lord March's castle) I'm just wondering if you have ever participated. Not sure exactly where it is in England but DH has this on his bucket list. By the time we make it, we may be racing our old age scoooters or wheel chairs, but we will be competitive in our class!!!


I get down to watch Goodwood most years. I haven't participated in any racing, other than a few minor club events, for many years. Strangely, considering my love of bikes, I did a lot of navigating in car rallies!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I certainly haven't seen anything you have said that could cause offense, so ignore anyone who is trying to upset you. Sam is one of the wisest & most peace loving people on this site, so if he says you're OK- you're OK!! Keep posting, I like your conversation, it's interesting.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

I completely agree, I only have reservations about people using this thread as a platform for political purposes or for the promotion of religious or life-style belief-sets. I'm into inclusivity and sharing.

Dave


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> i've been told that dust quits accumulating after three years - i am trying to see if that is true.
> 
> sam
> LOL. LOL. LOL. I hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


What a nice space to sit out, thank-you for posting the photo. Don' worry, I need help to change the date on electronic gadgets too, the 'little elves' have their uses!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to cut the gourd open? I think I would like to try this myself. I'll have to search for some larger gourds as I have mainly seen the smaller ones. I also want to make a vinyl record bowl. I have lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Dremel tool with a cutting wheel--you must wear eye protection and a mask over the nose and mouth when cutting them, too (they can get quite dusty). Then, I used a scraper (my old stone tool, just like the prehistoric people used!) and a wire brush to scrub out the inside. I seal the inside with a coat of varnish to avoid getting dust loose later.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are already dry--I "dry clean" them. Ha ha. That is, these gourds have been cured for over a year now (my daddy grew them and I picked them up last summer). So I did the rind removal/cleaning of the outside a while back with the soap/water and then did the scraping and such today with no water. I hope that makes sense!
Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense... I was thinking of a fairly thin wall so I would think, after the rind removal, it would cure rather quickly. Dremel is exactly what I was thinking for cutting and even a little artwork.....

Pammie..... we could have a party and do these together... I doubt it would take long to dry them out if we have another summer like last year!

I also wondered at what facility you had your mom. I'm not there yet, but want to have a good handle on what is near us and good before it becomes a necessity.....


----------



## Karena

Once again, great cozie ideas. The Mysteron one could go Halloween using black and orange or white. Cute little ghost. 
I had to think about augergine for a minute, didn't look it up. Every try scooping out the flesh after baking about 80%, then mix it with a tomato pasta sauce, stuff it back in the skin and cover with parseman or whatever cheese, bake. 
Augergine boats. Great. 
However, I did have to search for broad beans . . . computer said fava or "painted pony." I think the SWest USA pinto bean, served with almost all Mexican dishes, is the same or a very close smaller relative. 
Thanks for the racing great pictures.
Karen


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


I don't think there is anything more pleasant than dappled shade. I envy you, with that yard. Such a peaceful place.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good evening KPers! I need your help and am hoping one of you can possibly help me this evening. I want to knit a pattern to felt and it calls for 2 ply yarn. I have Online Linie 231 felting yarn but no where can I find what ply it is. I've searched the internet but am lost. Does anyone know what ply Online Linie 231 is?


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice space to sit out, thank-you for posting the photo. Don' worry, I need help to change the date on electronic gadgets too, the 'little elves' have their uses!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Glad you like it, Dave. My "little elf," the one who gave me the camera, is coming to visit next Thursday so I hope he gives me a lesson.

If you notice, there is a rock on the table that has rods going up, and little brass upside down cups on the end. When the wind blows, the brass cups hit each other and sound like bells. A gift from our daughter, who finds the most unique gifts.


----------



## Karena

What a lovely park-like yard.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


What a lovely space you have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is anything more pleasant than dappled shade. I envy you, with that yard. Such a peaceful place.
Click to expand...

Thanks, wannabear, it's nice until the temps get higher. Then, it's into the a/c for me. We were lucky to find this development before the houses were built. We were able to pick out the largest lot available. Our next door neighbor on one side was very envious, but he's gone now, and the new neighbors could care less.


----------



## Sorlenna

settleg said:


> Good evening KPers! I need your help and am hoping one of you can possibly help me this evening. I want to knit a pattern to felt and it calls for 2 ply yarn. I have Online Linie 231 felting yarn but no where can I find what ply it is. I've searched the internet but am lost. Does anyone know what ply Online Linie 231 is?


The only thing I could find says its 12 ply?! Quite bulky, 7 wpi...found a project worked with a size 9 needle in it on Ravelry.


----------



## Dreamweaver

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Flipping channels between hockey, race qualifying and a great show on 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed.. (Lord March's castle) I'm just wondering if you have ever participated. Not sure exactly where it is in England but DH has this on his bucket list. By the time we make it, we may be racing our old age scoooters or wheel chairs, but we will be competitive in our class!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get down to watch Goodwood most years. I haven't participated in any racing, other than a few minor club events, for many years. Strangely, considering my love of bikes, I did a lot of navigating in car rallies!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

It seems rallies used to be much more prevelant in the past. I would be DH's worst nighmare as a navigator! Directionally challenged would be the kindest description of my condition......


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to cut the gourd open? I think I would like to try this myself. I'll have to search for some larger gourds as I have mainly seen the smaller ones. I also want to make a vinyl record bowl. I have lots to do!
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Dremel tool with a cutting wheel--you must wear eye protection and a mask over the nose and mouth when cutting them, too (they can get quite dusty). Then, I used a scraper (my old stone tool, just like the prehistoric people used!) and a wire brush to scrub out the inside. I seal the inside with a coat of varnish to avoid getting dust loose later.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are already dry--I "dry clean" them. Ha ha. That is, these gourds have been cured for over a year now (my daddy grew them and I picked them up last summer). So I did the rind removal/cleaning of the outside a while back with the soap/water and then did the scraping and such today with no water. I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes perfect sense... I was thinking of a fairly thin wall so i would think, after the rind removal, it would cure rather quickly. Dremel is exactly what I was thinking for cutting and even a little artwork.....
> 
> Pammie..... we could have a partyand do these together... I doubt it would take logeto dry them out if we have another summer like last year!
> 
> I also wondered at what facility you had your mom. I'm not there yet, but want to have a good handle on what is near us and good before it becomes a necessity.....
Click to expand...

That sounds like a great idea! Where can you get gourds this time of year? I've only noticed them in the fall. I'll have to start looking for them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sorlenna. The pattern calls for using 2 strands; think I'll try it with one. Your help is greatly appreciated! -Gwen


Sorlenna said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening KPers! I need your help and am hoping one of you can possibly help me this evening. I want to knit a pattern to felt and it calls for 2 ply yarn. I have Online Linie 231 felting yarn but no where can I find what ply it is. I've searched the internet but am lost. Does anyone know what ply Online Linie 231 is?
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I could find says its 12 ply?! Quite bulky, 7 wpi...found a project worked with a size 9 needle in it on Ravelry.
Click to expand...


----------



## siouxann

The S.I.G. cosy is the cap badge from Captain Scarlet's uniform. I'm not really going through my second childhood, I haven't finished my first one yet!

Dave[/quote]

And may you remain Forever Young!!


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> The doctors have no "cure" for Mom's problems, she has deginerative (sp) disc disease both upper and lower spine, she has had 11 back surgeries over the years. She really needs a total knee replacement on her right knee, but at her age it isn't advisable especially with the other issues. They have no idea how to continually regulate her b/p, it will stay normal for a day or two, then it will begin the cycling up and down, for no apparent reason. They have her on medicines of course and most of the time they do help. The main reason she comes to the hospital is her falls. She is stubborn to a point she won't ask for help when she needs to get up, if she is dizzy she may take a few steps then she falls.. now sometimes she can sit down.. but others she topples over and thats when we take her to the ER for xrays. I cannot sit in her room all day, I have to clean house, cook meals and so forth, so that is when she sneaks out as not to disturb me, sometimes she is lucky others not so much. I'm just doing what any daughter would do for their Moms and that so many others are either doing are have done before. My son's have already picked out the home for me, LOL... or so they say... and truthfully I hope I'm long gone before that type of decision has to be made.


For some reason whenever I try to correct my spelling the whole psoting disapperas- so anyspelling errors I can't correct easeily will be left!
Do you have pressure alarms on her chair and bed? While they don't stop her getting up they warn you she is up and maybe you can get to her before she falls. But did you say recetly that she switches off alarms? in which case alarms are useless.


----------



## darowil

I went to bed having posted on page 11 and now page 28!


----------



## siouxann

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  :XD: Sam like I said before you are sooo funny!!! Let me know if it is tru. When I see the light shine on my dust, I guesss I'm OCD-I have to get the ole dust cloth out. But I do wait until i notice it!!!


Let me send you my address; you can OCD here to your heart's content!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Dreamweaver said:


> It seems rallies used to be much more prevelant in the past. I would be Dh's worst nighmare as a navigator! Directionally challenged would be the kindest description of my condition......


Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...



pammie1234 said:


> That sounds like a great idea! Where can you get gourds this time of year? I've only noticed them in the fall. I'll have to start looking for them!


Fall is the best time, though you might find someone with leftover stock from last year. You do want them already dry/hard, for sure. I know they can be expensive at the craft stores here, though I have seen them at Michaels or Hobby Lobby on occasion. Given the area, you might be able to find them at the farmer's market later in the year or find a farm. I know one lady who goes out to a farm in Arizona every year to get gourds, but I'm not sure where it is.


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> The S.I.G. cosy is the cap badge from Captain Scarlet's uniform. I'm not really going through my second childhood, I haven't finished my first one yet!
> 
> Dave


And may you remain Forever Young!![/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: I agree


----------



## LoriRuth

What is Aubergine?


----------



## 5mmdpns

LoriRuth said:


> What is Aubergine?


It is an egg plant.


----------



## darowil

DorisT said:


> darowil, what kinds of fish are caught from the jetty? Nice pictures!


Now if I had know I would have been asked that I could have taken a photo of the board that the jetties have. It shows the fish that can be caught and at what size etc they must be thrown back in. I don't fish, so other than knowing tht people do fish from the jetties- and seeing them and their fish I have no idea!

I am going to try and post photos that were emailed to me a while ago. These are not caught off jetties, but my brother took these photos while they were diving reasonably locally.
It worked- but it was a nephew who took the photos, or at tleast the first one as that is my brother in the photo.


----------



## Joe P

It is night time in Ol San Antone and the Flambeau Lighted Parade (the largest lit parade in the U.S.A.) is on now and you all can see it on your computers put in klrn.org/fiesta, It is really beautiful to watch, we are doing fiesta by t.v. not going as it really is crowded in the city. We have done it and it truly is lovely. thanks, kids.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Moly, I'm finally caught back up. 
Love the pics everyone has posted, love seeing where we all live. 
Joe, at least it was a nice breezy day to be outside, makes the heat a little more bearable. Did you all get any of that snow winter before last? We got just enough for DH to build his first snowman ever, of course it was only about 6" high. lol
Love the Gourd idea, I've always loved them but didn't have a clue what to do with one other than just sit it on a table or bookshelf to collect dust, thank you for the ideas.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, what kinds of fish are caught from the jetty? Nice pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I had know I would have been asked that I could have taken a photo of the board that the jetties have. It shows the fish that can be caught and at what size etc they must be thrown back in. I don't fish, so other than knowing tht people do fish from the jetties- and seeing them and their fish I have no idea!
> 
> I am going to try and post photos that were emailed to me a while ago. These are not caught off jetties, but my brother took these photos while they were diving reasonably locally.
> It worked- but it was a nephew who took the photos, or at tleast the first one as that is my brother in the photo.
Click to expand...

Absolutely breathtaking photos. Thank you for sharing those. Fascinating. Are they a type of sea horse?


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> That sounds like a great idea! Where can you get gourds this time of year? I've only noticed them in the fall. I'll have to start looking for them!


I don't know but I'll ask my nursery neighbor behind me..... Maybe he would know a source, but I'll bet fall is the time.... (Just local gossip..... You probably know Bruce Miller Nursery.... Bruce just remarried this past week. He is an old curmudgeon but a pretty soft heart deep down.)


----------



## siouxann

Darowil, great pictures! Diving is on my personal Bucket List to do. I've snorkled in the Caribbean, but I think diving into another realm must be almost magical.


----------



## NanaCaren

LoriRuth said:


> What is Aubergine?


Egg plant


----------



## darowil

I guess I am going to be asked about this strange creature. It is a leafy seadragon and they are closly related to sea horses. To find out more I googled sea dragon and came up with a bit more, but probably best is this good old wikipedia site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leafy_seadragon I did learn from reading up that it is the marine emblam for my state. This next link is a government link (From Western Australia) http://www.marineparks.wa.gov.au/fun-facts/34-leafy-sea-dragon.html this link includes a small video of one swimming.

Indeed after posting this I see someone has already asked! Plenty of people awake and on line. These phots are not mine and I have never been diving. Would love to but don't know if I ever will.


----------



## Joe P

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly, I'm finally caught back up.
> Love the pics everyone has posted, love seeing where we all live.
> Joe, at least it was a nice breezy day to be outside, makes the heat a little more bearable. Did you all get any of that snow winter before last? We got just enough for DH to build his first snowman ever, of course it was only about 6" high. lol
> Love the Gourd idea, I've always loved them but didn't have a clue what to do with one other than just sit it on a table or bookshelf to collect dust, thank you for the ideas.


Yes, I enjoyed the btreeze with the heat it helped greatly. are you there at the Flambeau????I am watching it on t.v.


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems rallies used to be much more prevelant in the past. I would be Dh's worst nighmare as a navigator! Directionally challenged would be the kindest description of my condition......
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great idea! Where can you get gourds this time of year? I've only noticed them in the fall. I'll have to start looking for them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fall is the best time, though you might find someone with leftover stock from last year. You do want them already dry/hard, for sure. I know they can be expensive at the craft stores here, though I have seen them at Michaels or Hobby Lobby on occasion. Given the area, you might be able to find them at the farmer's market later in the year or find a farm. I know one lady who goes out to a farm in Arizona every year to get gourds, but I'm not sure where it is.
Click to expand...

And of course, you can grow gourds if you have a place to put them. My mother has grown them and I have not.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In our family the nut allergy includes the 'ground nut'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the person who has a tree nut allergy also has an allergy to peanuts. This does not always occur together though. Most companies that manufacture packaged foods of any kind will list on their ingredients "may contain tree nuts, and peanuts" for those who are allergic to both. Some may only state "contains peanuts". We do have strict labeling laws here in Canada. I can not speak for other countries.
Click to expand...

I think I've commented before on our warning system. Seems a little over the top if a packet of peanuts needs a warning 'this product may contain peanuts'. May? what have I just bought then?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Doris T. --What a peaceful setting! Good place to have a nice cup of coffee on a early spring day. I like the frog planter on the patio also. It must take a lot of work to keep the yard so beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sorlenna

wannabear said:


> And of course, you can grow gourds if you have a place to put them. My mother has grown them and I have not.


I pitched all the seeds to the wall in the backyard--not very hopeful, as it's so dry, but they will be in the shade, so one never knows!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Our packaging laws are pretty strict- they have recently made a move to try and line us up with Australia, but there has been a bit of an out cry from coeliacs, nut allergy people, diabetics, etc., because I think Australia does not have, fully to disclose what is in things, Darowil will know better than I. Althea could be on board plane by now. Can't recall the other Aussies by name!!


I don't exactly what our labels have to say, but things always seem to mention wheat products, peanuts often soy, the carbohydrate, fat, protein etc must all be recorded. Salt is complusory too I think. The problem with trying to put everything that someone might want to have is that they are getting harder and harder to read!
We also have full lists of ingredients on them as well as all the extra info I mentioned above, and the ingredients are listed so that those used most most are first and the least last.
The problem with trying to put everything that someone might want to have is that they are getting harder and harder to read! If it keeps going they will not be able to produce small tins because there will be no room left on the label to tell us what is in the tin- let alone the most thing the brand name! Especially if they need to waste space telling us our peanuts may contain peanuts!
Althea leaves next Saturday


----------



## Grandma Gail

I looked "lamprey" up in my Webster's New World Dictionary and in the definition "an ell like parasitic" what is it a parasite of? Just interested. thanks joe[/quote]

It is an eel with a large round mouth at the top of its body. The mouth has suction type devices allowing it to attach itself to the sides of fish and literally suck the fish's insides out. The numbers have been reduced over the years but continues to endanger the trout, salmon, whitefish and other fish in the Great Lakes. Sport fishing is a multi-billion dollar industry, so the lamprey are not at all appreciated. A few years back, the city decided to have an event featuring lamprey in creative dishes. One chef said they were horrible to work with - were very slippery and kept wiggling all over the place, would attach themselves to the stainless steel sink and were extremely difficult to pull loose. Needless to say, you don't find lamprey on any menu in town. They're really creepy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...


I only turn left!!!! Had to take mom to a new dentist this week and * knew* the general area but the GPS would not accept the address so I had to call three times *and* go home and look up on Mapsco... (I also only drive locally, no expressways and it wanted me to go on 2 of them.) Now, if they had just said.... got to Needlework Boutique and then to Plano hospital corner.... I would have been fine!!!! The really funny thing, if she had made the appointment at the *other* office.... it is 1/2 mile, if that from the house.


----------



## darowil

CrochetyLady said:


> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.


Are they restrictions on the vehicles allowed? these look like almost all buses and taxis? It looks so busy! Don't regret my quite city.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they restrictions on the vehicles allowed? these look like almost all buses and taxis? It looks so busy! Don't regret my quite city.
Click to expand...

Nope,,, drive at your own peril.... The parking is astonomical as well... That's why so many use public transport or walk.....


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Moly, I'm finally caught back up.
> Love the pics everyone has posted, love seeing where we all live.
> Joe, at least it was a nice breezy day to be outside, makes the heat a little more bearable. Did you all get any of that snow winter before last? We got just enough for DH to build his first snowman ever, of course it was only about 6" high. lol
> Love the Gourd idea, I've always loved them but didn't have a clue what to do with one other than just sit it on a table or bookshelf to collect dust, thank you for the ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I enjoyed the btreeze with the heat it helped greatly. are you there at the Flambeau????I am watching it on t.v.
Click to expand...

No, thankfully KLRN usually replays the parade a couple times, DH's watching Nascar.  Since I usually get my way on the tv shows, I figure I can at least let him have that. lol
Too many people down there for me. Love to go to the Riverwalk at Christmas though and see the lights.
Forgot I could watch it on the computer, streaming it now.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read an intersting article in the newspaper this morning which might interest you UKers. It was reported that the city of Gloucester will give Queen Elizabeth a lamprey pie for her Diamond Jubilee, a tradition started in the Middle Ages when the king was given a lamprey pie each Christmas. Since 1936, the gift has been baked only for special occasions such as the queen's coronation in 1953 and her silver and golden jubilee anniversaries. The lamprey is now endangered and protected in England, so Gloucester had to go elsewhere for it. Unfortunately, lampreys are abundant in the Great Lakes causing serious damage to the fish population. This year's lamprey will come from here. Who knows, the lamprey you get may have once lurked in the Duluth harbor. The Great Lakes Commission is willing to send boatloads, but alas, only two pounds were requested. the paper listed a sample recipe from a cookbook printed in 1672 in London: Take your lamprey and gut him, and take away the black string in the back, wash him very well, and dry him, and season him with nutmeg, pepper, and salt, then lay him into your pie in pieces with butter in the bottom, and some shelots and bay leaves and more butter, so close it and bake it, and fill it up with melted butter, and keep it cold, and serve it with some mustard and sugar. (Whew - a recipe written in one, long sentence.)One recipe from the 15th century called for the creature to be cooked in sauce of wine, vinegar, cinnamon and its own blood, then baked in a tall crust. Apparently, the crust of the pie to made for the queen is intended to be decorative only. It is not known if she will taste it. I know I wouldn't. The paper indicated the pie was a favorite of King Henry I. Sources indicated, including Charles Dickens, that eating too many eel pies killed King Henry I in 1135. With all that butter, it may have. I'll be interested in feedback regarding the accuracy of what was published in the paper this morning. Dave, I'm sure you will have some intersting information for us.
> 
> 
> 
> the tall pie could be the hot water pastry pie, which can end up a bit hard, and tough to eat.
Click to expand...

apparently early pastry was not meant to be eaten, it was made simply as a utensil in which to cook and serve the food and was inedible. Learnt this at one of the big Englsih palces, but can't remember which. Somewhere like Hampton Court as we wandered through the old kitchens. Mad e me feel better- often my pastry is not much better, hence when I want pastry I almost always buy it ready made. And yet my cakes and scones are fine.


----------



## SHCooper

The summer house is home to some exercise equipment and DH's "work area" for his hobbies.

The area was settled by German and Swiss immigrants. Shaker style fits the house pretty well. When we re-did the kitchen we put in Shaker style cabinets in natural cherry, low sheen. The cabinets we are getting for the laundry are also a Shaker look but in painted sage green with a brown glaze to make them look a bit older.



Dreamweaver said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> Love the deep windowsills, limestone, the great cellar door and the summer house... I would have that as my studio (or DH's). What is you usage???? The woodwork in the LR hasa bit of an Arts and Crafts or Shaker look... two of my favorites..
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Needleme said:


> Doris, my heart goes out to you. My son was born prematurely and had this disease. The doctor explained to us it was like trying to blow up a balloon when the sides kept sticking together. This was in 1993 and thank God doctors had fairly recently discovered/ developed a drug called an artificial surfactant that allowed air into his lungs. He was breathing on his own in the neonatal ICU in about a week. Wow-- when I read your post, it brought back a lot of memories of a very scary time. My heartfelt sympathies for the loss of your precious daughter.


Is it only a short term issue that settles if they can be got past the crucial early days or do they need to keep having this medication?


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is *chuckles*, Myfanwy!!! have been under the weather for last few days with weather bothering the allergies!
> 
> Regarding as to who has the most dusting to do, please dont dust everything for if you do, where would the dust bunnies live?? Ok, they can and definitly live at my house! haha, who has the time to get to every dusting when there is knitting to do?
> 
> Dave, I ran into someone the other day who had a "fried pea". What it was was a pea pod that was dipped in a dry type of batter/flour and then fried. It had a golden sheen to it but the coating was not so heavy that you could not see the pea pod or the green of the pea pod. Any thoughts on being able to dig up such a recipe/receipt from your meriad of cooking pages? These are great finger food eaten cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indians [in India] do a deep fried pea, just as it is. with peanuts [in Fiji] [no good for the nut allergy!] You can get just peas here, but who knows which oil would have been used, and if your nut allergy is as serious as I seem to recall, I would be very cautious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is extremely fatal with nut allergies for me. However, peanuts do not affect me because they are not a true nut. Peanuts belong to the legume family. Coconut is also not a nut but is a fruit. Just a few little tidbits for trivial information. Thanks for thinking of my allergies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In our family the nut allergy includes the 'ground nut'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the person who has a tree nut allergy also has an allergy to peanuts. This does not always occur together though. Most companies that manufacture packaged foods of any kind will list on their ingredients "may contain tree nuts, and peanuts" for those who are allergic to both. Some may only state "contains peanuts". We do have strict labeling laws here in Canada. I can not speak for other countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've commented before on our warning system. Seems a little over the top if a packet of peanuts needs a warning 'this product may contain peanuts'. May? what have I just bought then?
Click to expand...

But what if it is not a package of peanuts you are buying? ie. There are a lot of foods like chocolate cookies that are not peanut butter cookies but if they are made in the same factory, the warning has to be put there. This is to safeguard against people getting an allergic reaction to the product if it has any cross-contamination with peanuts. This is only an example of how our Canadian labels work.
About 18 years ago there was a granola bar product packaged in wrapped bars of six to a box. On the outside of the box it failed to list almonds in the ingredients. Due to my tree nut allergy, I read the label. I bought the granola bar product because of the label. On the label on the individual bar wrappers inside the box was also a list of ingredients of which one was almonds. I immediately phoned the number on the box and within half an hour all of these products were being removed from every grocery store shop in Canada. Unlisted products can prove to be fatal. If I had not read the label on the wrapper, and had gone ahead and eaten the bar, I would be dead. If there is any remote possibility of something coming in contact with the food, then the Canadian law states it must be put on the label.


----------



## Grandma Gail

thewren said:


> carol - i think it is pretty difficult to offend someone here on the tp - however - it is the discussions that that become argumentative and everyone is trying to get the last work in that we try to avoid. sharing ourl lives - our thoughts - what is in our hearts - i don't think they fall into that catagory.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?
Click to expand...

I agree with you Sam. And thanks for the 3 year rule regarding dusting. It's always nice to have another "reason" for knitting instead of cleaning.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grandma Gail said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carol - i think it is pretty difficult to offend someone here on the tp - however - it is the discussions that that become argumentative and everyone is trying to get the last work in that we try to avoid. sharing ourl lives - our thoughts - what is in our hearts - i don't think they fall into that catagory.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Sam. And thanks for the 3 year rule regarding dusting. It's always nice to have another "reason" for knitting instead of cleaning.
Click to expand...

For my part glaring shining clean surfaces are an eye hazard. A velvet layer of dusting is so helpful to guard against this medical problem.


----------



## Poledra65

I'm allergic to dust, so I only dust under duress, as long as I leave it alone, it leaves me alone. lol
Most of the time.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> we have a few stone houses in the north, not as old as yours of course because europeans really only started coming after Captain Cook, in the lat 18th century. Whalers and sealers, then the inevitable missionary influx.


Yes the old houses are amazing aren't they? Adelaide was settled in 1836. Although there were whaler settlements on Kangaroo Island before then. But 28th December 1836 was Proclamation Day, the day South Australia was declared a state, soon after the first lot of boats came over from England. In fact it was proclaimed a state at Glenelg not far from the beach photos I posted earlier. So the church we attend is one of the oldest buildings in the state having had its cornerstone laid in Jaunuary 1938, about 13 months after proclamation.


----------



## Poledra65

The costumes in the Parade are amazing, and the floats, goodness, the amount of work that has gone into them.


----------



## Joe P

Poledra65 said:


> The costumes in the Parade are amazing, and the floats, goodness, the amount of work that has gone into them.


I totally agree, We went to the flambeau in the year 2001 and loved it but I prefer seeing it on t.v. and sitting in my own Day Room. I am spoiled with the q/c etc. and my own refreshments and my own bathroom. hehe. Those porto potties are awful and the stuff you buy to eat looks ick to me. I am too particular. oh well, they are enjoying themselves and that is all that matters, huh???


----------



## carol's gifts

Dave--Thanks!!! I learn so much from this Tea Party and most of all have some dear friends who share interesting ventures in their lives. Sure wish I could figure out how to get a picture to go thru.


----------



## Grandma Gail

My older grandson has his prom tonight and asked me to come down for the Grand March. It was amazing to see all the attractive young people dressed up in tuxedos and beautiful gowns. What a difference in demeanor while wearing these clothes compared to shorts, t-shirts, and sneakers. After the Grand March, they boarded coach buses to be transported to Duluth for the dinner and dance. At midnight, they'll return to their high school for a lockdown party until 6 a.m. with lots of games and prizes. It's a great way to keep them all safe while having tons of fun. 
Now that I've caught up on the forum, it's time to call it a night. Take care everyone.


----------



## Joe P

carol's gifts said:


> Dave--Thanks!!! I learn so much from this Tea Party and most of all have some dear friends who share interesting ventures in their lives. Sure wish I could figure out how to get a picture to go thru.


I wish I could as well.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> Dave--Thanks!!! I learn so much from this Tea Party and most of all have some dear friends who share interesting ventures in their lives. Sure wish I could figure out how to get a picture to go thru.


Carol, click on this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#64
Then scroll down until you get to the section "how to post a picture". It is all there but you may need someone to walk you through it the first time. I have never posted a picture here because I dont have a camera that is not broken! Good luck and hopefully we will see some of your pictures.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Whenever I think of fava beans it reminds me of that scene in Silence of the Lambs and Hannibal Lecter talking about liver, fava beans and "a nice Chianti."



FireballDave said:


> Aubergine is Englsh name for egg plant.
> 
> Broad beans are commonly known as 'fava' or 'faba' beans outside the UK. You can use any large flat bean in this receipt, I've made it with tinned cannellini beans before now and that turned out very well.
> 
> Dave


----------



## Joe P

Grandma Gail said:


> My older grandson has his prom tonight and asked me to come down for the Grand March. It was amazing to see all the attractive young people dressed up in tuxedos and beautiful gowns. What a difference in demeanor while wearing these clothes compared to shorts, t-shirts, and sneakers. After the Grand March, they boarded coach buses to be transported to Duluth for the dinner and dance. At midnight, they'll return to their high school for a lockdown party until 6 a.m. with lots of games and prizes. It's a great way to keep them all safe while having tons of fun.
> Now that I've caught up on the forum, it's time to call it a night. Take care everyone.


Bands from your state are in the Flambeau parade you have neatly dressed bands you should be proud here in San Antonio again klrn.org/fiesta on your computer is televised world wide


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: siouxann--I try not to, but I finally have to give in. i would be glad too if you send me an airline ticket along with cash for my luggage! Nothings free these days you know. My dusting would be but not my luggage!!HAHAH :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: Poledra65-Is this where you live now or your new place. 
Didn't you just move. I love the country-lots of fresh air.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember hearing so much of the disaster as a child listening to the folks talk in the evenings when the farm chores were finished. They talked how they had no money as their accounts were taken in the bank failings and the little they had in the house was all they had so they put their furniture in a box car and had it shipped to Seattle. They drove in those two studebakers and my Mother said they camped all the way through the Rocky Mountains. One day my Mother's brothers decided to shut the engine off and coast down one of the mts. to save gas. The stirring wheel locked when you turned the key off, I heard. They all dangled on one of the cliffs ready to fall and my Grandpa Joe was in the other car and stopped and walked to them and spoke softly saying things like, "Boys, sit quietly and don't move and don't open a door just be calm." My Grandpa grabbed the back bumper and pulled them of the precipice. My Mother and her sister were in the back seat and were scared out of their minds. To this day my 91 year old Mother has problems still going down hills and mtns. in cars. She gets real panicky.
> 
> My Grandmother, after they arrived and took residence in our family's farm then, stood on the train platform that was in our small community out in the country in Washington State and our government took all the bolts of cloth stored in warehouses rotting from the East Coast and filled box cars full and when the trains went through each little community the people knew in advance and the women stood and caught bolts of material to make clothes for their families.
> 
> I remember in 1961 when I was sent by train to college I had the last flannel pair of pajamas my grandmother made from those bolts of material. when they wore out I really was kind of sad.
> 
> I have so many tales like this of that time. I won't bore you but my Grandparents came from hard working people in Kansas and they were not rich but they always made their money and saved and kept their children well but when all was lost they lived in total abject poverty for over 15 years but after WWII they began to prosper. I am sure you all have similar stories.
> 
> Changing the subject, we had an apossum take residence in our attic this last winter and I had to hire a contractor to put some fish in a cage with a trap door to catch him or her and the contractor took the animal to the forest beyond the lake here. What an adventure that was. The contractor fixed the area where the little animal got in and all is well now. thank god. I had a mother and 8 baby racoons the year before. I hired a man to take them out as the mother fled and we put the babies out in a protected garbage can and she came and got them as we saw them hanging off her when whe took them away. The perils of Pauline, huh??
Click to expand...

interested to read this Joe, but the 'perils of Pauline' has me stumped- I don't fathom the reference.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadelle, I tried to post a fairly long reply to you, but my connection failed at the critical moment. I will return to the topic, but will also try and regain my sense of humour first. I was talking about Robert the Bruce and his spider, that encouraged him to 'try, try, and try again'. My spiders are treasured, although I do remove really dusty cobwebs!


----------



## Lurker 2

BarbaraSD said:


> Whenever I think of fava beans it reminds me of that scene in Silence of the Lambs and Hannibal Lecter talking about liver, fava beans and "a nice Chianti."
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aubergine is Englsh name for egg plant.
> 
> Broad beans are commonly known as 'fava' or 'faba' beans outside the UK. You can use any large flat bean in this receipt, I've made it with tinned cannellini beans before now and that turned out very well.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

thanks Barbara, this tired old brain came up with 'Silence of the Lambs' but as I have only seen the advertising it did not really register.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Having lived in Chicago during the worst of the alewive's... I hate the lamphreys that caused the whole problem in the first place. The Great Lakes are better than ocean in many ways, no salt water, but still nice big crashing waves...... I miss them... The Zebra Mussels are causing a big problem in the lakes her in Texas and it is a big penalty if you do not was down you boat before changing lakes. Aside from the damage to the ecology..... the water supply is also in jeopardy. We can't afford that with all the drought.....
> 
> Dave, I laughed at your rain now that you are a drought area.... We are also and all kinds of restrictions.... yet, the other day, they opened dams to release EXTRA water. Why not just let us use as much as we want till it reaches a certain level....... The powers that be sure could use a dose of common sense!!!


I'm sure they would come up with some reason- but why have restrictions if there is too much water? Just found my response hiding in the middle so moved it out from between Dave and Dreamweaver. Obviously a shy little creature this one trying to be unobtrusive. Fortunately my spellcheck is working again instead of delating as I had a few good errors in there.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Jmai, according to Amazon the author of "The Worst Hard Time" was written by Timothy Egan. If you liked his writing he has written other books.



jmai5421([/quote said:


> The Grapes of Wrath tells of a family leaving the dust bowl area another very good read is The Worst Hard Times. It is stories of people who stayed and what they went through, how they lived. I can't remember the author and neither can DH. We both read the book.


----------



## Dori Sage

Dreamweaver said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they restrictions on the vehicles allowed? these look like almost all buses and taxis? It looks so busy! Don't regret my quite city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope,,, drive at your own peril.... The parking is astonomical as well... That's why so many use public transport or walk.....
Click to expand...

I grew up in Brooklyn, NY. You can get any place in NYC by public transportation. My parents didn't own a car until 1956. My mother got her drivers license so she could move the car on street cleaning days. Back in those days no one drove to work, unless they worked in Long Island. Public transportation in NYC is the best. Just like London.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carol - i think it is pretty difficult to offend someone here on the tp - however - it is the discussions that that become argumentative and everyone is trying to get the last work in that we try to avoid. sharing ourl lives - our thoughts - what is in our hearts - i don't think they fall into that catagory.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Sam. And thanks for the 3 year rule regarding dusting. It's always nice to have another "reason" for knitting instead of cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For my part glaring shining clean surfaces are an eye hazard. A velvet layer of dusting is so helpful to guard against this medical problem.
Click to expand...

I love it --


----------



## BarbaraSD

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


What a lovely, relaxing place to enjoy the day.


----------



## Poledra65

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Poledra65-Is this where you live now or your new place.
> Didn't you just move. I love the country-lots of fresh air.


Where we are just Northeast of San Antonio, TX. We move at then end of June to Wyoming.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> But what if it is not a package of peanuts you are buying? ie. There are a lot of foods like chocolate cookies that are not peanut butter cookies but if they are made in the same factory, the warning has to be put there. This is to safeguard against people getting an allergic reaction to the product if it has any cross-contamination with peanuts. This is only an example of how our Canadian labels work.
> .


Foods that are produced in factories that also have products with things like nuts in them have to state this- my example was simply of how stupid it can get. Clearly a packet of peanuts contains peanuts- so why tell us it may contain peanuts? And I checked closely both said peanuts, it wasn't as though the warning applied to other nuts as well or the pack was mixed nuts. 
Most products now seem to have the warning that this is produced in a factory that uses nuts or may contain traces of peanuts. How did people with peanut allergies survive before? Or is one of the reasons it seems to be so common now that many didn't survive infancy?


----------



## Dreamweaver

SHCooper said:


> The summer house is home to some exercise equipment and DH's "work area" for his hobbies.
> 
> The area was settled by German and Swiss immigrants. Shaker style fits the house pretty well. When we re-did the kitchen we put in Shaker style cabinets in natural cherry, low sheen. The cabinets we are getting for the laundry are also a Shaker look but in painted sage green with a brown glaze to make them look a bit older.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> Love the deep windowsills, limestone, the great cellar door and the summer house... I would have that as my studio (or DH's). What is you usage???? The woodwork in the LR hasa bit of an Arts and Crafts or Shaker look... two of my favorites..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sounds wonderful... DH has done some nice woodwork projects for me in some beautiful cherry wood that foolish brotherleft with us for storage. Anything left over 10 years becomes property of the house!!! we had picked out the same or very similar green cabinets for the kitchen that we intended to have in CO..... Didn't happen, but the cabinets are lovely and will look exactly right in your Shaker style home.... I know what you mean about the sanding dust.... DH decided to put down woo floor in DR one year so that he coul stencil it. Fine.... It was right before Christmas, decorations everywhere, shutters on the pass through and entryway.... He *is* still alive, but it was touch and go for awhile.....


----------



## darowil

two good reasons to not dust now- other than the obvious I have more interesting and sompelling things to do- like knit or spend hours on the TP- think I have finally reached the end. Took so long I needed to go and have lunch in the middle- and I managed with no difficulty to ignore the dust. Its so much a part of the place that I don't need to dust because I don't see it!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dori Sage said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrochetyLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some NYC pictures from when friends came to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they restrictions on the vehicles allowed? these look like almost all buses and taxis? It looks so busy! Don't regret my quite city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope,,, drive at your own peril.... The parking is astonomical as well... That's why so many use public transport or walk.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grew up in Brooklyn, NY. You can get any place in NYC by public transportation. My parents didn't own a car until 1956. My mother got her drivers license so she could move the car on street cleaning days. Back in those days no one drove to work, unless they worked in Long Island. Public transportation in NYC is the best. Just like London.
Click to expand...

I agree and Washington, DC, Virginia area, Chicago aren't bad either. My NY friends and realtives are all mostly from Long Island... To me, NY is kind of small town.... That is a compliment.... Everyone is out on the street, walking. There are so many neighborhoods (some people never leave their borrough) and I find people very friendly and helpful. There is nothing like a trip to NY or Chicago during the holidays. To me, walking the city streets is invigorating.

So glad you are liking your new place. It is one of my favorites in CA. Going to the fishmonger and the farmer's market just makes everyting taste so much better... The weather is delightful and you can actually accomplish something without turning into a puddle. (Not to mention, you can wear a little knitting!) Moving is always a trial, but it can be so worth it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Poledra65-Is this where you live now or your new place.
> Didn't you just move. I love the country-lots of fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> Where we are just Northeast of San Antonio, TX. We move at then end of June to Wyoming.
Click to expand...

Of course, you are taking us all with your, right?

Can't believe that I have been in Texas all these years and DD was in school there for four years and I have nver heard of this parade.... Sure wish I had known about it so I could tape it. I'm going to do a search and see if I can find any coverage. (I agree about the Riverwalk at Christmas and i have watched that coverage.)


----------



## Dreamweaver

"The Perils of Pauline" sort of a throwback to old black and white movies before "talkies" Poor Pauline, damsel in distress, was always in danger of being evicted from home my villiam with long black mustache he could twirl and had to be rescued by the Royal Mounties (Dudley DoRight guy) all the time..... It seems she was frequently tied to the railroad tracks as the train was rushing towards her.... High drama....


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> carol - i think it is pretty difficult to offend someone here on the tp - however - it is the discussions that that become argumentative and everyone is trying to get the last work in that we try to avoid. sharing ourl lives - our thoughts - what is in our hearts - i don't think they fall into that catagory.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :?: I'm not sure what this means?? Are we not to discuss or share some of the things in our heart or lives for fear of offending someone?? Maybe I've shared too much, but thought we were all friends, who care what goes on in our lives.?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you Sam. And thanks for the 3 year rule regarding dusting. It's always nice to have another "reason" for knitting instead of cleaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For my part glaring shining clean surfaces are an eye hazard. A velvet layer of dusting is so helpful to guard against this medical problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it --
Click to expand...

for some reason the computer opened here- thank you for the chuckle.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Picture of New York City. I was on my way back from Ellis Island.


I did a painting of a 'New York style' city scape when I was still at school, goodness knows what has become of it. Something sort of catches the imagination. By my reckoning, Nana Caren it is getting well towards mid night- actually failed to notice if you are on line or not. Happy Sunday, any way!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our packaging laws are pretty strict- they have recently made a move to try and line us up with Australia, but there has been a bit of an out cry from coeliacs, nut allergy people, diabetics, etc., because I think Australia does not have, fully to disclose what is in things, Darowil will know better than I. Althea could be on board plane by now. Can't recall the other Aussies by name!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't exactly what our labels have to say, but things always seem to mention wheat products, peanuts often soy, the carbohydrate, fat, protein etc must all be recorded. Salt is complusory too I think. The problem with trying to put everything that someone might want to have is that they are getting harder and harder to read!
> We also have full lists of ingredients on them as well as all the extra info I mentioned above, and the ingredients are listed so that those used most most are first and the least last.
> The problem with trying to put everything that someone might want to have is that they are getting harder and harder to read! If it keeps going they will not be able to produce small tins because there will be no room left on the label to tell us what is in the tin- let alone the most thing the brand name! Especially if they need to waste space telling us our peanuts may contain peanuts!
> Althea leaves next Saturday
Click to expand...

some things can be a bit ridiculous!

Happy travels, Althea!


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - try this site - http://videos.mitrasites.com/the-perils-of-pauline-(1933-serial).html - also google "perils of Pauline" and you will get other sites. it was a serial - like a television series only in the movies - they were silent pictures and the piano could get quite loud and thumping in the "perilous" parts.

sam



myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of New York City. I was on my way back from Ellis Island.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a painting of a 'New York style' city scape when I was still at school, goodness knows what has become of it. Something sort of catches the imagination. By my reckoning, Nana Caren it is getting well towards mid night- actually failed to notice if you are on line or not. Happy Sunday, any way!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Sam..... Good to see you - but we both should be in bed... Give those little pups an extra pat from me. Motley has just come to complain that I'm not scratching her so I'm off. Hope to catch up tomorrow...


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, what kinds of fish are caught from the jetty? Nice pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I had know I would have been asked that I could have taken a photo of the board that the jetties have. It shows the fish that can be caught and at what size etc they must be thrown back in. I don't fish, so other than knowing tht people do fish from the jetties- and seeing them and their fish I have no idea!
> 
> I am going to try and post photos that were emailed to me a while ago. These are not caught off jetties, but my brother took these photos while they were diving reasonably locally.
> It worked- but it was a nephew who took the photos, or at tleast the first one as that is my brother in the photo.
Click to expand...

Fantastic pictures! Such wonderful clear water, you're really doing your bit for Adelaide's tourist board, I'm so tempted to jump on a plane!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...
> 
> 
> 
> I only turn left!!!! Had to take mom to a new dentist this week and * knew* the general area but the GPS would not accept the address so I had to call three times *and* go home and look up on Mapsco... (I also only drive locally, no expressways and it wanted me to go on 2 of them.) Now, if they had just said.... got to Needlework Boutique and then to Plano hospital corner.... I would have been fine!!!! The really funny thing, if she had made the appointment at the *other* office.... it is 1/2 mile, if that from the house.
Click to expand...

I have an elderly friend who is a nervous driver and doesn't like turning right other than at roundabouts or traffic lights. Some of her diversions to avoid crossing on-coming traffic are hilariously extended, she describes them as "scenic"!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> I'm allergic to dust, so I only dust under duress, as long as I leave it alone, it leaves me alone. lol
> Most of the time.


If I take my spectacles off, I can barely see it at all!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having lived in Chicago during the worst of the alewive's... I hate the lamphreys that caused the whole problem in the first place. The Great Lakes are better than ocean in many ways, no salt water, but still nice big crashing waves...... I miss them... The Zebra Mussels are causing a big problem in the lakes her in Texas and it is a big penalty if you do not was down you boat before changing lakes. Aside from the damage to the ecology..... the water supply is also in jeopardy. We can't afford that with all the drought.....
> 
> Dave, I laughed at your rain now that you are a drought area.... We are also and all kinds of restrictions.... yet, the other day, they opened dams to release EXTRA water. Why not just let us use as much as we want till it reaches a certain level....... The powers that be sure could use a dose of common sense!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they would come up with some reason- but why have restrictions if there is too much water? Just found my response hiding in the middle so moved it out from between Dave and Dreamweaver. Obviously a shy little creature this one trying to be unobtrusive. Fortunately my spellcheck is working again instead of delating as I had a few good errors in there.
Click to expand...

Best comment I've heard from the water companies so far:

QUOTE

It _is_ the right kind of rain, it _is_ falling in the right places, but it's happening at the wrong time.

UNQUOTE

They have an answer for everything!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

thewren said:


> if anyone pm'd you about anything you said they need to loosen the stays and get a life.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Thanks Sam!! I needed that especially after the PM I received. Sure don't mean to offend anyone if I did sharing about my DH and the trauma my mother faced as a young mother. You always make me laugh and feel better about life!!
Click to expand...

I agree with Sam. Isn't that the same as cyber bullying? It is something that is of concern among the HS kids that has to stop. If it isn't nice don't say it at all. I am sorry Carol that someone did that to you.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> It is night time in Ol San Antone and the Flambeau Lighted Parade (the largest lit parade in the U.S.A.) is on now and you all can see it on your computers put in klrn.org/fiesta, It is really beautiful to watch, we are doing fiesta by t.v. not going as it really is crowded in the city. We have done it and it truly is lovely. thanks, kids.


Great parade, I really enjoy a good procession, particularly night-time, although the ones I participate in are slightly darker in their theme!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> The S.I.G. cosy is the cap badge from Captain Scarlet's uniform. I'm not really going through my second childhood, I haven't finished my first one yet!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> And may you remain Forever Young!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have a couple more playful ideas in my sketch book to work up, hopefully they'll amuse everybody.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
Click to expand...

Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.


----------



## FireballDave

Karena said:


> Once again, great cozie ideas. The Mysteron one could go Halloween using black and orange or white. Cute little ghost.
> I had to think about augergine for a minute, didn't look it up. Every try scooping out the flesh after baking about 80%, then mix it with a tomato pasta sauce, stuff it back in the skin and cover with parseman or whatever cheese, bake.
> Augergine boats. Great.
> However, I did have to search for broad beans . . . computer said fava or "painted pony." I think the SWest USA pinto bean, served with almost all Mexican dishes, is the same or a very close smaller relative.
> Thanks for the racing great pictures.
> Karen


Love the Halloween idea, have fun!

I love stuffed aubergines, great vegetable dish.

I have substituted tinned cannellini beans for broad beans in this receipt, they work really well.

The grid for the _Moto3_ race is just forming up, the weather in Jerez is changeable, it could make things very interesting!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Flipping channels between hockey, race qualifying and a great show on 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed.. (Lord March's castle) I'm just wondering if you have ever participated. Not sure exactly where it is in England but DH has this on his bucket list. By the time we make it, we may be racing our old age scoooters or wheel chairs, but we will be competitive in our class!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get down to watch Goodwood most years. I haven't participated in any racing, other than a few minor club events, for many years. Strangely, considering my love of bikes, I did a lot of navigating in car rallies!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems rallies used to be much more prevelant in the past. I would be DH's worst nighmare as a navigator! Directionally challenged would be the kindest description of my condition......
Click to expand...

I read your reply to my DH, "directionally challenged". He said he could relate to that one. I told him I eventually find my way, it just takes me longer or I have to call him and tell him where I am and ask for directions again. He usually laughs because I am 180' from where he told me. Or when I finally show up it has taken me two or three times as long. I usually tell him I took the "scenic route". I never quite tell him I got lost, but I think he knows.


----------



## handyandrea

I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


----------



## jmai5421

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...
> 
> 
> 
> I only turn left!!!! Had to take mom to a new dentist this week and * knew* the general area but the GPS would not accept the address so I had to call three times *and* go home and look up on Mapsco... (I also only drive locally, no expressways and it wanted me to go on 2 of them.) Now, if they had just said.... got to Needlework Boutique and then to Plano hospital corner.... I would have been fine!!!! The really funny thing, if she had made the appointment at the *other* office.... it is 1/2 mile, if that from the house.
Click to expand...

OMG Dreamwear, that is exactly how I navagate, never by street name or number, always by landmarks. In Rochester that is hard. I grew up here, landmarks change but I don't. I remember what WAS on the corner or what you go past to get somewhere. I usually do not remember what is there now.


----------



## jmai5421

BarbaraSD said:


> Jmai, according to Amazon the author of "The Worst Hard Time" was written by Timothy Egan. If you liked his writing he has written other books.
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421([/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath tells of a family leaving the dust bowl area another very good read is The Worst Hard Times. It is stories of people who stayed and what they went through, how they lived. I can't remember the author and neither can DH. We both read the book.
Click to expand...

I will look him up at the library to see what else he has written. I am sure DH and I would like more of his books. Goodness knows we will have the time at the cabin. He needs to do something in his retirement. We are supposed to be getting ready to leave this am. What are we doing--me on KP and him with his nose in a book.


----------



## jmai5421

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


That is too funny. At the dental office where i used to work i would sometimes call people for the next days appointment. Most of the time I would get the answering machine. There are a lot of people out there with big imaginations . Some of them were just too funny. I love yours.


----------



## Needleme

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


It is 2:40 am, I am in bed reading this, and I laughed out loud!! I can just picture this! Soo funny!


----------



## FireballDave

Fantastic _Moto3_ race, sixteen yearold Italian rider Romano Fenati won in only his second Grand Prix!

Great stuff!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Cats are like that, they sit there grinning smugly and saying, "You think you're so clever, let's see you fix this one"!

Dave


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> darowil, what kinds of fish are caught from the jetty? Nice pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I had know I would have been asked that I could have taken a photo of the board that the jetties have. It shows the fish that can be caught and at what size etc they must be thrown back in. I don't fish, so other than knowing tht people do fish from the jetties- and seeing them and their fish I have no idea!
> 
> I am going to try and post photos that were emailed to me a while ago. These are not caught off jetties, but my brother took these photos while they were diving reasonably locally.
> It worked- but it was a nephew who took the photos, or at tleast the first one as that is my brother in the photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fantastic pictures! Such wonderful clear water, you're really doing your bit for Adelaide's tourist board, I'm so tempted to jump on a plane!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You're welcome to come- I'm sure the gannets won't mind you leaving them! Are they heading for a final hard part to the year? I never did sort out the upper levels of the English school system as we left before my two reached that stage.


----------



## darowil

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Flipping channels between hockey, race qualifying and a great show on 2011 Goodwood Festival of Speed.. (Lord March's castle) I'm just wondering if you have ever participated. Not sure exactly where it is in England but DH has this on his bucket list. By the time we make it, we may be racing our old age scoooters or wheel chairs, but we will be competitive in our class!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get down to watch Goodwood most years. I haven't participated in any racing, other than a few minor club events, for many years. Strangely, considering my love of bikes, I did a lot of navigating in car rallies!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems rallies used to be much more prevelant in the past. I would be DH's worst nighmare as a navigator! Directionally challenged would be the kindest description of my condition......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your reply to my DH, "directionally challenged". He said he could relate to that one. I told him I eventually find my way, it just takes me longer or I have to call him and tell him where I am and ask for directions again. He usually laughs because I am 180' from where he told me. Or when I finally show up it has taken me two or three times as long. I usually tell him I took the "scenic route". I never quite tell him I got lost, but I think he knows.
Click to expand...

My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.


----------



## darowil

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Of all the messages to end up leaving! Doesn't sound like you are too handy an andrea at least when it comes to phones.lol


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> You're welcome to come- I'm sure the gannets won't mind you leaving them! Are they heading for a final hard part to the year? I never did sort out the upper levels of the English school system as we left before my two reached that stage.


'A' levels this year, they're both fairly relaxed because they've been good putting in the hours consistently throughout their courses. Boarding school helps immensely, they're immersed in an academic environment Monday to Friday and that makes a very big difference, the routine of daily 'prep' is well-established and second nature to them. It means they can enjoy their weekends.

_Eggy Soldiers_ duly devoured with the _Moto3_, time to serve up another mountain of food to go with the _Moto2!_

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


best laugh DH and I have had all week!


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to come- I'm sure the gannets won't mind you leaving them! Are they heading for a final hard part to the year? I never did sort out the upper levels of the English school system as we left before my two reached that stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 'A' levels this year, they're both fairly relaxed because they've been good putting in the hours consistently throughout their courses. Boarding school helps immensely, they're immersed in an academic environment Monday to Friday and that makes a very big difference, the routine of daily 'prep' is well-established and second nature to them. It means they can enjoy their weekends.
> 
> _Eggy Soldiers_ duly devoured with the _Moto3_, time to serve up another mountain of food to go with the _Moto2!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Schools put so much pressure on the year 12 students here these days that it is hard for them to be relaxed. And the parents get as worked up as the students. I point out to the parents that it is actually much less important to do well in year 12 than it was for us. Partly because over here there are so many other ways to get into uni- and the SACE certificate is useless after 3 years anyway if they choose not to go straight to uni. And the majority of kids today will change professions anyway. Whereas in our day I point out if we didn't get into uni from school it was not expected to be an option to go later. We spend so much of hte childs school life trying to take away any form of stess at all from them and suddenly throw them in and make out as if they whole life depends on this one year.


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember hearing so much of the disaster as a child listening to the folks talk in the evenings when the farm chores were finished. They talked how they had no money as their accounts were taken in the bank failings and the little they had in the house was all they had so they put their furniture in a box car and had it shipped to Seattle. They drove in those two studebakers and my Mother said they camped all the way through the Rocky Mountains. One day my Mother's brothers decided to shut the engine off and coast down one of the mts. to save gas. The stirring wheel locked when you turned the key off, I heard. They all dangled on one of the cliffs ready to fall and my Grandpa Joe was in the other car and stopped and walked to them and spoke softly saying things like, "Boys, sit quietly and don't move and don't open a door just be calm." My Grandpa grabbed the back bumper and pulled them of the precipice. My Mother and her sister were in the back seat and were scared out of their minds. To this day my 91 year old Mother has problems still going down hills and mtns. in cars. She gets real panicky.
> 
> My Grandmother, after they arrived and took residence in our family's farm then, stood on the train platform that was in our small community out in the country in Washington State and our government took all the bolts of cloth stored in warehouses rotting from the East Coast and filled box cars full and when the trains went through each little community the people knew in advance and the women stood and caught bolts of material to make clothes for their families.
> 
> I remember in 1961 when I was sent by train to college I had the last flannel pair of pajamas my grandmother made from those bolts of material. when they wore out I really was kind of sad.
> 
> I have so many tales like this of that time. I won't bore you but my Grandparents came from hard working people in Kansas and they were not rich but they always made their money and saved and kept their children well but when all was lost they lived in total abject poverty for over 15 years but after WWII they began to prosper. I am sure you all have similar stories.
> 
> Changing the subject, we had an apossum take residence in our attic this last winter and I had to hire a contractor to put some fish in a cage with a trap door to catch him or her and the contractor took the animal to the forest beyond the lake here. What an adventure that was. The contractor fixed the area where the little animal got in and all is well now. thank god. I had a mother and 8 baby racoons the year before. I hired a man to take them out as the mother fled and we put the babies out in a protected garbage can and she came and got them as we saw them hanging off her when whe took them away. The perils of Pauline, huh??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interested to read this Joe, but the 'perils of Pauline' has me stumped- I don't fathom the reference.
Click to expand...

I just thought the Perils of Pauline would be about the novela written so long ago about the trials and tribulations of Pauline and I likened that to the perils and trials of the Mother Racoon. he he. Maybe my literary analogies are a bit antiquated who knows, sorry for the liberty of my license. he he.


----------



## pammie1234

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Don't you just love our furry friends! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Poledra65-Is this where you live now or your new place.
> Didn't you just move. I love the country-lots of fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> Where we are just Northeast of San Antonio, TX. We move at then end of June to Wyoming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, you are taking us all with your, right?
> 
> Can't believe that I have been in Texas all these years and DD was in school there for four years and I have nver heard of this parade.... Sure wish I had known about it so I could tape it. I'm going to do a search and see if I can find any coverage. (I agree about the Riverwalk at Christmas and i have watched that coverage.)
Click to expand...

You can go to our pbs site and watch it, This is last years parade, they don't have the video for this year ready yet.
http://video.klrn.org/video/1887126550
and then this takes you to some interesting information on Fiesta
http://klrn.org/fiesta/


----------



## Poledra65

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Silly Kitty, just wanted in on the action. lol...
That's something my DH would put on his voicemail on purpose, he hates phones. lol...Too funny, a great way to start the day. lol


----------



## Joe P

what does DH mean? Darling Husband? DD? GD darling daughter Grand daughter??? The parade was fab last night. I hope some of you in the world watched it. I have to go to Mother's for the day to hang her pictures, get us something to eat and just go for a long drive. She is getting "Cabin Fever".


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning/evening to all Tea Party friends/family! I've just caught up with the 20 some odd pages that have been added since I last was online. Such interesting stories for sure, loved the Grapes of Wrath, (the book) I have read most of the books about that era, was just an interest of mine at the time. 
My Grandmother had told me stories about how her GM traveled from NC to Arkansas on a wagon train, they were attacked by Indians and lost most everything they owned, but they survived as did most in their party. My GGGF (one of those greats, I loose count going backwards  ) they had cut down a tree for firewood and to help rebuild wagons, he found a good section and carved her a bowl and a spoon so she would have a bowl to make her biscuits and breads..I now have the bowl, it has burn marks where she put it a bit close to the fire so the bread would rise. The spoon was broken many years ago, I think a cousin ended up with what remained of it. 
My prayers go out to many, the falls, the heartbreaks, the moving, the on going care of loved ones, just know all my TP friends are in my prayers daily.. you are all part of my extended family, just love getting to know you all and hearing your life stories and sharing your beautiful pictures touches my heart.
We have a store here locally is called The Gourd House.. it's such fun to visit, when you walk in they say Gourd morning, upon leaving it's have a gourd day... they sell everything one can make with gourds, so interesting, they even have gourds that have aged and dried and are ready for you to craft. If I can get back over there I may pick one of those up and see about making a yarn bowl, that would be such fun!!
I went for a 3 day weekend to NYC area in 2004, I had heard so many tales about the people there that I was a bit scared at first. But I found that they are very nice, I was at the WTC site, I had dropped one of my gloves (Jan and snowing) I didn't notice it really, but was walking away and a gentleman walking the other direction stopped and said pardon me mam, I believe you dropped this.. now I had heard that one could drop dead and the foot traffic would just walk over the body.. I no longer believe this to be true. I love NYC.. I felt such strong energy, though I didn't get to see and do as much as I had hoped (had an emergency had to rush home) I would love to go back someday.
As for Mom and me, well, she got released from the hospital Saturday afternoon, so we are again at home and so far she is resting comfortably. Is good to have DS home even for a short visit. His friends came over last night and we all had a great time, cooking and the laughter filled the house and brought such joy will be hard to see him leave today. But he hopes to come back again next weekend will be his last 2 consecutive days off for a few months. 
After church services this morning he is going to help me till up the last of my garden, I have my plants all nice and tall and ready for the big garden now. Tomatoes, zuch and yellow squashes, cucumbers (pickling) carrots and radishes of course, 2 types of beans, Great Lakes and what we call snap beans. After these are all planted I will see how much room is left and will add more varieties as room permits. I do have my herb garden also, basils and lemon balm, rosemary and thyme and sage also. Am trying lavender for the first time. I have my mints in pots they can take over everything so I keep them contained! 
Was able to get quite a bit done on the prayer shawl, made a few dishcloths and passed even more out to the nurses and staff. I'm glad to be home again. My thanks for all the words and prayers offered up, it means so much to me and to Mom. 
Have a wonderful day/evening need to get some breakfast going for the church attendees don't want rumbling tummies during prayers ;-) 
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome to come- I'm sure the gannets won't mind you leaving them! Are they heading for a final hard part to the year? I never did sort out the upper levels of the English school system as we left before my two reached that stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 'A' levels this year, they're both fairly relaxed because they've been good putting in the hours consistently throughout their courses. Boarding school helps immensely, they're immersed in an academic environment Monday to Friday and that makes a very big difference, the routine of daily 'prep' is well-established and second nature to them. It means they can enjoy their weekends.
> 
> _Eggy Soldiers_ duly devoured with the _Moto3_, time to serve up another mountain of food to go with the _Moto2!_
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schools put so much pressure on the year 12 students here these days that it is hard for them to be relaxed. And the parents get as worked up as the students. I point out to the parents that it is actually much less important to do well in year 12 than it was for us. Partly because over here there are so many other ways to get into uni- and the SACE certificate is useless after 3 years anyway if they choose not to go straight to uni. And the majority of kids today will change professions anyway. Whereas in our day I point out if we didn't get into uni from school it was not expected to be an option to go later. We spend so much of hte childs school life trying to take away any form of stess at all from them and suddenly throw them in and make out as if they whole life depends on this one year.
Click to expand...

Fortunately _The Lad_ has a secure place for 2013 and is set for a year of serious hands-on experience after his exams, he's really looking forward to that. His best friend is doing a similar thing, he's a brilliant linguist and wants to be a writer, he has a year in an international communications department arranged. No _gawp year_ drinking around the globe for these two, they've decided that can wait.

I've no doubt they'll enjoy themselves, they'll be learning about subjects they love and consolidating their schooling. I'm all in favour of a productive year away from formal study, all too often school-leavers arrive at uni completely unprepared for independent study.

Dave


----------



## DorisT

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Oh, that is SO funny! I just read it to DH and couldn't speak I was laughing so hard. Thanks for that!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> Fantastic _Moto3_ race, sixteen yearold Italian rider Romano Fenati won in only his second Grand Prix!
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave


WOW!! 16??


----------



## DorisT

darowil said:


> My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
> My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.


Try being the navigator. I tell DH to turn Left so he gets in the Right lane. And vice versa. He says he has been like this all his life, but I tell him it's old age. :-D


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Fortunately _The Lad_ has a secure place for 2013 and is set for a year of serious hands-on experience after his exams, he's really looking forward to that. His best friend is doing a similar thing, he's a brilliant linguist and wants to be a writer, he has a year in an international communications department arranged. No _gawp year_ drinking around the globe for these two, they've decided that can wait.
> 
> I've no doubt they'll enjoy themselves, they'll be learning about subjects they love and consolidating their schooling. I'm all in favour of a productive year away from formal study, all too often school-leavers arrive at uni completely unprepared for independent study.
> 
> Dave


Thats great for them. I agree that a year away is often good- but doing something with themselves. Even if it only working in Maccas or some such thing.
Over here uni applications are made during the final year of school and in almost every discipline it depends entirely on the results for that final year (medicine and dentistry and I think a few similar also require an test and interview to determine suitabilty. Music performance also requires a practical demonstration. probably a few others but not many that have anything other than there success at school in year 12. For most subjects a mixture of assessemnt over the year and a final exam are the means of assessment. Results are out early January and then a few weeks later the first round offers are made. And application is through one central body. However if you want to apply to unis in other states than you need to apply through that states equivalent body.


----------



## NanaCaren

I have discovered that when knitting something where the front and back need to be the same tension, one should NOT watch the races. Unless you want to frog your work.


----------



## darowil

DorisT said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
> My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being the navigator. I tell DH to turn Left so he gets in the Right lane. And vice versa. He says he has been like this all his life, but I tell him it's old age. :-D
Click to expand...

Well if I'm navigating I am as likely to tell him to go the wrong way. I will often say go left pointing right- and for some strange reason DH doesn't know which way to go! As he hasd a very sense pf direction he will often turn the right way whatever I have told him- just needing to have been told where he needed to turn. If he is naviagating I usually check by saying this way to make sure I get it right.
And if someone tells me the right side of something I have great difficulty working out which the right- its right or mine and that is once I have worked which is my right! And anyway how do I know which its right is? Patterns that tell me to something on the right or left side confuse me- e.g if I am doing a cardigan front and told to do one thing on the right and something else on the left I get confused. But if it says the neck edge and sleeve edge I am fine.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> I have discovered that when knitting something where the front and back need to be the same tension, one should NOT watch the races. Unless you want to frog your work.


But when you watch the races, your knitting goes faster and faster and faster and.....Frog and now you are set up for the next race!
I have been frogging stuff too. Practice is what I need, oh yah, and another cuppa coffee! :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
> My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being the navigator. I tell DH to turn Left so he gets in the Right lane. And vice versa. He says he has been like this all his life, but I tell him it's old age. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if I'm navigating I am as likely to tell him to go the wrong way. I will often say go left pointing right- and for some strange reason DH doesn't know which way to go! As he hasd a very sense pf direction he will often turn the right way whatever I have told him- just needing to have been told where he needed to turn. If he is naviagating I usually check by saying this way to make sure I get it right.
> And if someone tells me the right side of something I have great difficulty working out which the right- its right or mine and that is once I have worked which is my right! And anyway how do I know which its right is? Patterns that tell me to something on the right or left side confuse me- e.g if I am doing a cardigan front and told to do one thing on the right and something else on the left I get confused. But if it says the neck edge and sleeve edge I am fine.
Click to expand...

My BIL would take his mother everywhere. On a two hour drive to come and visit, he would drive and she would navigate. MIL was legally blind and could not follow a map to save her life! She would say, "turn here, dear. It looks like such an interesting road...." Needless to say the two hour drive to come to our place ended up being a five hour journey! ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have discovered that when knitting something where the front and back need to be the same tension, one should NOT watch the races. Unless you want to frog your work.
> 
> 
> 
> But when you watch the races, your knitting goes faster and faster and faster and.....Frog and now you are set up for the next race!
> I have been frogging stuff too. Practice is what I need, oh yah, and another cuppa coffee! :wink:
Click to expand...

I frogged fixed it and am ready with crocheting for the next one. My tension rarely changes with crocheting.


----------



## darowil

At least I can read a map and see. Both of which help when navigating. However at times I have been known to tke a turning because it looks nice- but when I have real goal as to where I am going, or at least how long it might take.


----------



## mjs

jmai5421 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.
Click to expand...

Someone will probably ask, so here's a link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemaling


----------



## gingerwitch

siouxann said:


> Do any of you feed the birds and/or squirrels? Do you stop in the summer, or keep on feeding them? I have a family of squirrels that I've fed for the past several months, and the sunflower seeds are almost gone. I don't know if i should stop or buy another bag.


We do feed birds year round, but try not to encourage squirrels. Obviously, you get great enjoyment from feeding them but it isn't going to hurt them if you stop now--they will forage for themselves. It can get expensive to constantly be buying commercially produced seed too. We feed birds year round because we love to attract all the seasonal visitors, and even though there are a fewer birds in the winter, it's important to keep on feeding them as natural food sources decline.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Dave, I have you to thank for this knowledge. Was watching Doc Martin the other night and his aunt and Doc Martin were sitting having breakfast. The aunt was dipping her toast into her soft-boiled egg and I thought -- aha! those slices of toast are called soldiers!


----------



## BarbaraSD

Poledra65 said:


> Love the Gourd idea, I've always loved them but didn't have a clue what to do with one other than just sit it on a table or bookshelf to collect dust, thank you for the ideas.


My niece made purses with some gourds.


----------



## Joe P

why would toast be soldiers?


----------



## Joe P

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
> My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being the navigator. I tell DH to turn Left so he gets in the Right lane. And vice versa. He says he has been like this all his life, but I tell him it's old age. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if I'm navigating I am as likely to tell him to go the wrong way. I will often say go left pointing right- and for some strange reason DH doesn't know which way to go! As he hasd a very sense pf direction he will often turn the right way whatever I have told him- just needing to have been told where he needed to turn. If he is naviagating I usually check by saying this way to make sure I get it right.
> And if someone tells me the right side of something I have great difficulty working out which the right- its right or mine and that is once I have worked which is my right! And anyway how do I know which its right is? Patterns that tell me to something on the right or left side confuse me- e.g if I am doing a cardigan front and told to do one thing on the right and something else on the left I get confused. But if it says the neck edge and sleeve edge I am fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My BIL would take his mother everywhere. On a two hour drive to come and visit, he would drive and she would navigate. MIL was legally blind and could not follow a map to save her life! She would say, "turn here, dear. It looks like such an interesting road...." Needless to say the two hour drive to come to our place ended up being a five hour journey! ;-)[/quote
> 
> what's a BIL?
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> why would toast be soldiers?


You cut your toast into strips (soldiers), so that you can dip them into your soft boiled egg.

what's a BIL?

it is brother in law


----------



## BarbaraSD

Ahh, another directionally challenged driver. Taking my niece to the San Diego airport I started driving home (it is night time) (live in north county San Diego). Noticed the scenery was different and it wasn't until I saw the sign "Last U.S. Exit" that I realized I was going the wrong way and almost to Tijuana.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. That reminded me of the time I got lost going home from the airport after picking up my parents (first time I'd driven out there). I said, "I guess I got my mother's sense of direction," and my dad said, "WHAT sense of direction?" Yes, I can get lost in a parking lot...
> 
> 
> 
> I only turn left!!!! Had to take mom to a new dentist this week and * knew* the general area but the GPS would not accept the address so I had to call three times *and* go home and look up on Mapsco... (I also only drive locally, no expressways and it wanted me to go on 2 of them.) Now, if they had just said.... got to Needlework Boutique and then to Plano hospital corner.... I would have been fine!!!! The really funny thing, if she had made the appointment at the *other* office.... it is 1/2 mile, if that from the house.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

DH is dear,darling, or occasionally dang hubby. 
DD is Dear or darling daughter, DS-dear/darling son, DIL-daughter in law, SIL-son in law, and so on. 
It's amazing the KP/TP speak we use on here. lol


----------



## Joe P

NanaCaren said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would toast be soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> You cut your toast into strips (soldiers), so that you can dip them into your soft boiled egg.
> 
> what's a BIL?
> 
> it is brother in law
Click to expand...

thanks, for the soldier thing and the brother-in-law that never would have occured to me. he he. love it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Grapes of Wrath was about an indigent family from the dust bowl of the 1930's with their worldly possession tied onto their old jallopy and traveled west to the fruit farms of California that were hiring then.
> 
> My Grandmother came out of the midwest as well in the same time as The Grapes of Wrath family and she remembers every stone they crossed on their journey with 6 kids in two studebakers to Seattle, Washington. The book was written just awhile after the dust bowl and he used such foul language. My Grandmother was a WCTU person from the early 1900's (Women's Christian Temperance Union) against alcohol and bad language as she agreed with Carrie Nation and did the chopping with axes in the old saloons. Another history lesson from JOe
> 
> 
> 
> The dustbowl disaster was terrible, it was one of the first examples of widespread photo-reportage of a large-scale disaster and major upheaval. News coverage of the period is a key topic in _History of Photography_ courses in the UK because so many powerful images were produced and published.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember hearing so much of the disaster as a child listening to the folks talk in the evenings when the farm chores were finished. They talked how they had no money as their accounts were taken in the bank failings and the little they had in the house was all they had so they put their furniture in a box car and had it shipped to Seattle. They drove in those two studebakers and my Mother said they camped all the way through the Rocky Mountains. One day my Mother's brothers decided to shut the engine off and coast down one of the mts. to save gas. The stirring wheel locked when you turned the key off, I heard. They all dangled on one of the cliffs ready to fall and my Grandpa Joe was in the other car and stopped and walked to them and spoke softly saying things like, "Boys, sit quietly and don't move and don't open a door just be calm." My Grandpa grabbed the back bumper and pulled them of the precipice. My Mother and her sister were in the back seat and were scared out of their minds. To this day my 91 year old Mother has problems still going down hills and mtns. in cars. She gets real panicky.
> 
> My Grandmother, after they arrived and took residence in our family's farm then, stood on the train platform that was in our small community out in the country in Washington State and our government took all the bolts of cloth stored in warehouses rotting from the East Coast and filled box cars full and when the trains went through each little community the people knew in advance and the women stood and caught bolts of material to make clothes for their families.
> 
> I remember in 1961 when I was sent by train to college I had the last flannel pair of pajamas my grandmother made from those bolts of material. when they wore out I really was kind of sad.
> 
> I have so many tales like this of that time. I won't bore you but my Grandparents came from hard working people in Kansas and they were not rich but they always made their money and saved and kept their children well but when all was lost they lived in total abject poverty for over 15 years but after WWII they began to prosper. I am sure you all have similar stories.
> 
> Changing the subject, we had an apossum take residence in our attic this last winter and I had to hire a contractor to put some fish in a cage with a trap door to catch him or her and the contractor took the animal to the forest beyond the lake here. What an adventure that was. The contractor fixed the area where the little animal got in and all is well now. thank god. I had a mother and 8 baby racoons the year before. I hired a man to take them out as the mother fled and we put the babies out in a protected garbage can and she came and got them as we saw them hanging off her when whe took them away. The perils of Pauline, huh??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interested to read this Joe, but the 'perils of Pauline' has me stumped- I don't fathom the reference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought the Perils of Pauline would be about the novela written so long ago about the trials and tribulations of Pauline and I likened that to the perils and trials of the Mother Racoon. he he. Maybe my literary analogies are a bit antiquated who knows, sorry for the liberty of my license. he he.
Click to expand...

Probably more that nowadays I seldom watch a film- when you we watched the occassional Shirley Temple. I have an image of movies of that time being a lot of 'slapstick' which is not my favourite style of humour. I can sympathise with your Mother's fear of free wheeling, I hope she is keeping well and happy.


----------



## Joe P

Poledra65 said:


> DH is dear,darling, or occasionally dang hubby.
> DD is Dear or darling daughter, DS-dear/darling son, DIL-daughter in law, SIL-son in law, and so on.
> It's amazing the KP/TP speak we use on here. lol


thanks, got it. love it but it did not occur to me what those letters meant. I am slow I guess.


----------



## 5mmdpns

MIl = mother in law
G = grand
FIL = father in law
etc. Any thing you want to know, just ask. Many have asked before when they join, and soon they know all this short form stuff too. We will teach you what we know (and most of what we dont know too!!!) Its all good stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren

Joe P said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would toast be soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> You cut your toast into strips (soldiers), so that you can dip them into your soft boiled egg.
> 
> what's a BIL?
> 
> it is brother in law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, for the soldier thing and the brother-in-law that never would have occured to me. he he. love it.
Click to expand...

When I grew up the girls had lady finger toast, my brother got the toast soldiers.


----------



## budasha

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all - haven't been on here in a while. Had a calamity. My DH got up in the middle of the night to get some water in the kitchen. He got disoriented and fell down the stairs. It was 4.30 a.m. and I was asleep. Heard this awful crash and went racing to look for him. There he was a the bottom surrounded by broken glass - blood everywhere. On the way down, he knocked the pictures off the wall and they went crashing on top of him. Got him to emergency. He has a severe gash under his ear, abrasions all over his body and a fractured lumbar spine. They stitched and bandaged him up where they could but the fracture has to heal on its own. Can't get his sutures wet so I had to give him a sponge bath to clean up all the blood. The hospital didn't clean the blood off the back of his head and I wasn't sure if it was cut. Glad to say that it wasn't. He's on pain killers now and will be for a while. I'll have to block the hall off so that he can't go wandering around in the dark. You'd think after living here for 20 years that he could find his way around in the dark. Luckily, my brother and SIL were on their way to visit so they were able to help me with him. I've spent a lot of time soaking the blood off the carpet and my thanks go to whoever posted the hint about using peroxide to get blood stains out.
> 
> Dave - as usual, your receipts are mouthwatering - I particularly like the one for mussels - love them. Am going to try that soon.
> 
> Myfanway - the Cold Love dessert sounds delicious but as you say, not for diabetics - but surely you didn't throw the Rum out :roll: :roll:
> 
> Darowil - thanks for posting the pictures of Adelaide. It's always nice to see photos of places we may never visit.
> 
> DH and I were also motor sport fans. He had a TR6 and I had an MGB. Had to sell both because he was no longer able to get into them. I now have a 1978 Mercedes 450 convertible, which I will not sell. I used to work at Volkswagen and had the opportunity to drive old and new Porsches and Audis. Participated in a few rallies, which was great fun. Still keep in touch so that I'm up-to-date on what goes on in the auto world.
> 
> Better get off now - think DH is up and maybe I can force him to eat something.
> 
> 
> 
> Stairs can be so dangerous, I have a tendency to twist my knee on them. I do hope he makes a speedy recovery.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dave. He's better today - only had a couple of pain pills and finally had something substantial to eat. I was able to get a decent night's sleep too.


----------



## Joe P

Mom is well and seems pretty happy, thank you for asking I need to get off my butt and get over there and bring her lunch (she loves the dollar hamburgers from McDonalds), hang her pictures and finish her little bit left of unpacking and cut and style her beautiful, naturally wavy white hair. She is a doll when I do her cut if I do say so myself. I know, "Pride goeth before a fall" and all. Just humor me.


----------



## Dori Sage

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


that is hysterical. Best laugh this a.m.


----------



## budasha

Daralene - thanks for your good wishes. DH (aka Bud) is doing better today but he is absolutely black and blue. Just the thought of what might have happened almost gives me heart failure.


----------



## budasha

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Budsaha-Sorry to hear of your husbands mishap. Those late night trecks prove to be dangerous. I contend with the same problem. Hope he heals quickly.


Thanks for your concern. I know you are also having difficulites - hope you are able to cope. I have blocked the hall at night so that Bud can't even consider walking to the kitchen. So far, he hasn't tried and has asked for anything he needs. Better that than having another calamity.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband frequently says he can't see any need for a GPS- after all it is impossible to get lost in Adelaide. I look at him and think 'after being married to me for 29 years you still think that?' And as for left and right, well I'm right about half the time.
> My youngest daughter started saying Mummy's side and Daddy's side- that was fine I knew which was which then. Have found out since that it actually helped her too as she struggles with left and right too. And me a nurse and her a doctor! Can be awkward sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Try being the navigator. I tell DH to turn Left so he gets in the Right lane. And vice versa. He says he has been like this all his life, but I tell him it's old age. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if I'm navigating I am as likely to tell him to go the wrong way. I will often say go left pointing right- and for some strange reason DH doesn't know which way to go! As he hasd a very sense pf direction he will often turn the right way whatever I have told him- just needing to have been told where he needed to turn. If he is naviagating I usually check by saying this way to make sure I get it right.
> And if someone tells me the right side of something I have great difficulty working out which the right- its right or mine and that is once I have worked which is my right! And anyway how do I know which its right is? Patterns that tell me to something on the right or left side confuse me- e.g if I am doing a cardigan front and told to do one thing on the right and something else on the left I get confused. But if it says the neck edge and sleeve edge I am fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My BIL would take his mother everywhere. On a two hour drive to come and visit, he would drive and she would navigate. MIL was legally blind and could not follow a map to save her life! She would say, "turn here, dear. It looks like such an interesting road...." Needless to say the two hour drive to come to our place ended up being a five hour journey! ;-)
Click to expand...

I sometimes start at the last posting and go backwards from there so I don't know where this started from, but these are just so funny. I'm having some good chuckles this morning. Thanks all.


----------



## Grandma Gail

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


Oh sooooo funny! What a GREAT message to have on the machine for telemarketers. You need a 10 year old available at all times to deal with tech problems. They seem to know it all. And they are somewhat more open to requests than cats.


----------



## budasha

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


Lovely yard - those mature trees must give you lots of shade during the hot summer months. Our trees are waaay behind yours.


----------



## pammie1234

Good afternoon! I'm glad to see the conversation has continued. Like I really had a doubt! No news here. I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. A nap may be the winner.


----------



## budasha

Darowil - what wonderful pictures! Is that a seahorse?


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH is dear,darling, or occasionally dang hubby.
> DD is Dear or darling daughter, DS-dear/darling son, DIL-daughter in law, SIL-son in law, and so on.
> It's amazing the KP/TP speak we use on here. lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, got it. love it but it did not occur to me what those letters meant. I am slow I guess.
Click to expand...

No, not slow, I think we've all had to ask. lol
Nice breezy day, DH is going to go fishing, so I think I'm going to sort and pack yarn. I just can't take allll of this, as much as I'd like to. lol
I got all the scrapbooking stuff packed the other day, and the sewing/quilting stuff, or most of it. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon! I'm glad to see the conversation has continued. Like I really had a doubt! No news here. I'm trying to decide what I want to do next. A nap may be the winner.


Nap has my vote, the dogs and I were up a 5am, you'd think we'd have been smart enough to go back to bed. 
:wink:


----------



## Knitnewbie

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


This is just too funny. My DH just came in and when I shared with him, he did that belly laugh of his that makes me laugh until I cry. Hope you won't mind my sharing this with my facebook pals. You should send it to Ellen DeGeneris. You might get a ticket to be on her show. Funny, funny, funny!


----------



## budasha

mjs said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone will probably ask, so here's a link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemaling
Click to expand...

I recall seeing rosemaling when I was tole painting. Very similar styles and very attractive. Your knitting bowl will be spectacular - I'm looking forward to seeing it. sure wish I had one.


----------



## budasha

budasha said:


> Darowil - what wonderful pictures! Is that a seahorse?


I see that you already answered this a few pages down.


----------



## FireballDave

BarbaraSD said:


> Dave, I have you to thank for this knowledge. Was watching Doc Martin the other night and his aunt and Doc Martin were sitting having breakfast. The aunt was dipping her toast into her soft-boiled egg and I thought -- aha! those slices of toast are called soldiers!


I think it's a very British thing, we learn to dunk our soldiers as toddlers sitting in a high chair!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> why would toast be soldiers?


Because when it's been sliced into strips and arranged on a plate, it resembles ranks of soldiers lined up for egg-dipping duty!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic _Moto3_ race, sixteen yearold Italian rider Romano Fenati won in only his second Grand Prix!
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! 16??
Click to expand...

He's the third youngest rider ever to win a Grand Prix, the youngest ever was Scott Redding, who won the 125cc GP at Donnington aged 15. It's an amazing achievement to win in one's second GP, he has real talent!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I have discovered that when knitting something where the front and back need to be the same tension, one should NOT watch the races. Unless you want to frog your work.


The perils of multi-tasking! About the only thing we try to do during the races is eat, we can just about find our faces!

Somehow I forget to include these tasty morsels with the other tapas receipts, they go down exceedingly well as a nibble with drinks. The dough is very well-behaved, you can make it in advance and freeze it, ready to roll out and bake at a later date.

*Olive and Anchovy Pastries*

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) plain flour
4 oz (115g) butter
4 oz (115g) finely grated cheese, Manchego or Mature Cheddar work well
2 oz (55g) tin anchovy fillets, drained and roughly chopped
2 oz (55g) black olives, pitted and roughly chopped
1/2 tsp fine cayenne pepper
1 tsp smoked paprika
sea salt

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_

Place the flour, butter, cheese, anchovies, olives and cayenne pepper in a food processor and pulse until the mxture forms a firm dough. Wrap the dough in cling film and chill in the refrigerator for thirty minutes.

On a lightly- floured board, roll the dough out thinly. Cut into strips 2" (5cms) wide, then cut diagonally alternating direction into triangles.

Arrange the triangles on lightly-greased baking sheets and dust, very lightly, with the smoked paprika.

Bake in a preheated oven for eight to ten minutes until golden.

Sprinkle with a grinding of sea salt and allow to cool on a wire rack.

I hope you like this very traditional Spanish snack.
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have discovered that when knitting something where the front and back need to be the same tension, one should NOT watch the races. Unless you want to frog your work.
> 
> 
> 
> The perils of multi-tasking! About the only thing we try to do during the races is eat, we can just about find our faces!
> 
> Somehow I forget to include these tasty morsels with the other tapas receipts, they go down exceedingly well as a nibble with drinks. The dough is very well-behaved, you can make it in advance and freeze it, ready to roll out and bake at a later date.
> 
> *Olive and Anchovy Pastries*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 oz (115g) plain flour
> 4 oz (115g) butter
> 4 oz (115g) finely grated cheese, Manchego or Mature Cheddar work well
> 2 oz (55g) tin anchovy fillets, drained and roughly chopped
> 2 oz (55g) black olives, pitted and roughly chopped
> 1/2 tsp fine cayenne pepper
> 1 tsp smoked paprika
> sea salt
> 
> *Method:*
> _Preheat oven to: 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6_
> 
> Place the flour, butter, cheese, anchovies, olives and cayenne pepper in a food processor and pulse until the mxture forms a firm dough. Wrap the dough in cling film and chill in the refrigerator for thirty minutes.
> 
> On a lightly- floured board, roll the dough out thinly. Cut into strips 2" (5cms) wide, then cut diagonally alternating direction into triangles.
> 
> Arrange the triangles on lightly-greased baking sheets and dust, very lightly, with the smoked paprika.
> 
> Bake in a preheated oven for eight to ten minutes until golden.
> 
> Sprinkle with a grinding of sea salt and allow to cool on a wire rack.
> 
> I hope you like this very traditional Spanish snack.
> Dave
Click to expand...

 Thank you! These sound YUM, I will mix them up to make for later tonight.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! These sound YUM, I will mix them up to make for later tonight.


Make twice the number you think they could possibly eat and keep a few back for yourself!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

budasha said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone will probably ask, so here's a link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemaling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall seeing rosemaling when I was tole painting. Very similar styles and very attractive. Your knitting bowl will be spectacular - I'm looking forward to seeing it. sure wish I had one.
Click to expand...

Is that by any chance a hint, mjs?? I don't blame you! :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! These sound YUM, I will mix them up to make for later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Make twice the number you think they could possibly eat and keep a few back for yourself!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I plan on hiding some for me that will be the only way I get some. I have to do the same with the sausage toasts.


----------



## DorisT

The pastries sound delectable, Dave! How could you go wrong with cheddar cheese, black olives, and anchovies? Gonna have to try these!


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic _Moto3_ race, sixteen yearold Italian rider Romano Fenati won in only his second Grand Prix!
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! 16??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the third youngest rider ever to win a Grand Prix, the youngest ever was Scott Redding, who won the 125cc GP at Donnington aged 15. It's an amazing achievement to win in one's second GP, he has real talent!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Are the gannets jealous? :roll:


----------



## mjs

DorisT said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone will probably ask, so here's a link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemaling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall seeing rosemaling when I was tole painting. Very similar styles and very attractive. Your knitting bowl will be spectacular - I'm looking forward to seeing it. sure wish I had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that by any chance a hint, mjs?? I don't blame you! :-D
Click to expand...

I am untalented and will stick to knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jmai5421 said:


> I read your reply to my DH, "directionally challenged". He said he could relate to that one. I told him I eventually find my way, it just takes me longer or I have to call him and tell him where I am and ask for directions again. He usually laughs because I am 180' from where he told me. Or when I finally show up it has taken me two or three times as long. I usually tell him I took the "scenic route". I never quite tell him I got lost, but I think he knows.


Been there... Done that.... DH has had to "talk me home" many a time,,,, I need directions to and *from*. After all, you can't get back on the expressway the same way you just got off!!!!!!


----------



## mjs

Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your reply to my DH, "directionally challenged". He said he could relate to that one. I told him I eventually find my way, it just takes me longer or I have to call him and tell him where I am and ask for directions again. He usually laughs because I am 180' from where he told me. Or when I finally show up it has taken me two or three times as long. I usually tell him I took the "scenic route". I never quite tell him I got lost, but I think he knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there... Done that.... DH has had to "talk me home" many a time,,,, I need directions to and *from*. After all, you can't get back on the expressway the same way you just got off!!!!!!
Click to expand...

And in some cases you can't even get on where there is an exit.


----------



## Dreamweaver

handyandrea said:


> I'm useless with gadgets, my cat has been sitting on my phone and re-set the answer message; anyone calling now just gets me yelling "get off the phone!" I only discovered this after I had 9 silent messages, I guess callers were too shocked (or scared) to speak. Problem is, I dont know how to reset it, and the cat wont tell me. just had to switch it off until someone more phone savvy visits


   My cat walked across the laptop keyboard and magiacally lost and disabled the cursor. It cost me $15. to have it fixed at the computer store and they wouldn't tell me how to do it!!!!! I've since figured it out, but it was a expensive lesson and not a good day for kitty.....

I kind of like your phone message and might leave it for all those nuisance calls!!!!!!


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> The pastries sound delectable, Dave! How could you go wrong with cheddar cheese, black olives, and anchovies? Gonna have to try these!


Do try them, they're great with cocktails.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe that I have been in Texas all these years and DD was in school there for four years and I have nver heard of this parade.... Sure wish I had known about it so I could tape it. I'm going to do a search and see if I can find any coverage. (I agree about the Riverwalk at Christmas and i have watched that coverage.)
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to our pbs site and watch it, This is last years parade, they don't have the video for this year ready yet.
> http://video.klrn.org/video/1887126550
> and then this takes you to some interesting information on Fiesta
> http://klrn.org/fiesta/
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that info.... I've got it on now in the background and switching back and forth to see it all. Who knew??????


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic _Moto3_ race, sixteen yearold Italian rider Romano Fenati won in only his second Grand Prix!
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! 16??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's the third youngest rider ever to win a Grand Prix, the youngest ever was Scott Redding, who won the 125cc GP at Donnington aged 15. It's an amazing achievement to win in one's second GP, he has real talent!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are the gannets jealous? :roll:
Click to expand...

Not really, _The Lad_ is full of admiration for the way the young Italian rode in dreadful conditions, he won with an incredible 36 second lead. My lad enjoys racing, but it's more fun with him at his level, he's also gaining a lot of knowledge because his real aim is to design race bikes, he's pretty pragmatic about it.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Dave, what would happen if you leave out the anchovies? Not a big fan!


----------



## Joe P

anchovies , kippers ick sorry Dave that is not my favorite. I wish I could do it. but can't. I will try your other "receipts". he he.


----------



## iamsam

dave - when do the fires begin - can't remember when guy fawks (spelled wrong) day is.?

sam



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is night time in Ol San Antone and the Flambeau Lighted Parade (the largest lit parade in the U.S.A.) is on now and you all can see it on your computers put in klrn.org/fiesta, It is really beautiful to watch, we are doing fiesta by t.v. not going as it really is crowded in the city. We have done it and it truly is lovely. thanks, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Great parade, I really enjoy a good procession, particularly night-time, although the ones I participate in are slightly darker in their theme!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, what would happen if you leave out the anchovies? Not a big fan!


You get olive pastries!

You could put some chopped salami in with the olives, that's always a winning combination, or perhaps a cooked ham if you prefer.

Dave


----------



## iamsam

trying to catch up here - slept late - was up way too late last night - dreamcatcher - what time did you get up - then breakfast with heidi and gary - had maybe an hour to knit and then the rest of the day on the mower. got everything mowed - it is to rain on and off for the next four days starting tomorrow so knew i had to finish today.

most of our trees have died in the last two years - we have about fifteen that need to come down. gary has been working on them one by one. i think there will be two trees left when he is done. have no idea what happened to them.

still have the two little girls - they sure like to play. need to start allowing them in the house a little at a time - need to puppy proof it first. right now 6hey are playing with a plastic pop bottle - they think it is the best thing since sliced bread. someone stepped on the middle but it is still too thick for them to bite on. they have to get a hold of it at the neck and when they do they race off with it with the other close behind. too funny.

cooling down - but next week is to be warmer which will be fine - even if it does rain.

sam


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> dave - when do the fires begin - can't remember when guy fawks (spelled wrong) day is.?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is night time in Ol San Antone and the Flambeau Lighted Parade (the largest lit parade in the U.S.A.) is on now and you all can see it on your computers put in klrn.org/fiesta, It is really beautiful to watch, we are doing fiesta by t.v. not going as it really is crowded in the city. We have done it and it truly is lovely. thanks, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Great parade, I really enjoy a good procession, particularly night-time, although the ones I participate in are slightly darker in their theme!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

_Guy Fawkes Night_ is the Fifth of November, but the _Bonfire Season_ covers most of October and November, the first bonfire is lit on the _Late Summer Bank Holiday_ at the end of August.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

gmail 4521-- I am sorry-apparently it was not intended for me, and not meaning harm, but more informative as to the interpretion of the rules. I also apologize to the person who sent it for misunderstanding. Now I know the difference.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! These sound YUM, I will mix them up to make for later tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Make twice the number you think they could possibly eat and keep a few back for yourself!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

They just came out of the oven. :thumbup: I must say they are good.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> trying to catch up here - slept late - was up way too late last night - dreamcatcher - what time did you get up - then breakfast with heidi and gary - had maybe an hour to knit and then the rest of the day on the mower. got everything mowed - it is to rain on and off for the next four days starting tomorrow so knew i had to finish today.
> most of our trees have died in the last two years - we have about fifteen that need to come down. gary has been working on them one by one. i think there will be two trees left when he is done. have no idea what happened to them.
> still have the two little girls - they sure like to play. need to start allowing them in the house a little at a time - need to puppy proof it first. right now 6hey are playing with a plastic pop bottle - they think it is the best thing since sliced bread. someone stepped on the middle but it is still too thick for them to bite on. they have to get a hold of it at the neck and when they do they race off with it with the other close behind. too funny.
> cooling down - but next week is to be warmer which will be fine - even if it does rain.
> sam


It was 10:30 before I decided to joint the world.... Between watching the car race and hockey game, mom calling with a TV problem, the hot weather......... I haven't 
done a think with the day...... You did... It is a shame about the trees.

We came home from a short vacation one summer and found the 2 trees in the front yard in big trouble and we lost them both. One was a Corkscrew Willow that I had started from a branch from a tree that my grandfather planted and mom and I have always had a piece of it in all our yards. I hated losing it.... Sometimes I think weather hardships sometimes take a long time to manifest.

Would love to see 'the girls' playing.... Just like kids with empty boxes. They make their own fun......

It is already too warm here. I want spring to stick around till I'm done in the yard!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your reply to my DH, "directionally challenged". He said he could relate to that one. I told him I eventually find my way, it just takes me longer or I have to call him and tell him where I am and ask for directions again. He usually laughs because I am 180' from where he told me. Or when I finally show up it has taken me two or three times as long. I usually tell him I took the "scenic route". I never quite tell him I got lost, but I think he knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there... Done that.... DH has had to "talk me home" many a time,,,, I need directions to and *from*. After all, you can't get back on the expressway the same way you just got off!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Words of wisdom to drive by! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> trying to catch up here - slept late - was up way too late last night - dreamcatcher - what time did you get up - then breakfast with heidi and gary - had maybe an hour to knit and then the rest of the day on the mower. got everything mowed - it is to rain on and off for the next four days starting tomorrow so knew i had to finish today.
> 
> most of our trees have died in the last two years - we have about fifteen that need to come down. gary has been working on them one by one. i think there will be two trees left when he is done. have no idea what happened to them.
> 
> still have the two little girls - they sure like to play. need to start allowing them in the house a little at a time - need to puppy proof it first. right now 6hey are playing with a plastic pop bottle - they think it is the best thing since sliced bread. someone stepped on the middle but it is still too thick for them to bite on. they have to get a hold of it at the neck and when they do they race off with it with the other close behind. too funny.
> 
> cooling down - but next week is to be warmer which will be fine - even if it does rain.
> 
> sam


Ashes and hemlocks have recent diseases. I know ashes can, and suspect hemlock also, be treated if the problem is seen early enough. Ashes can be a do-it-yourself, though in the end it may be less expensive to have a professional.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> dave - when do the fires begin - can't remember when guy fawks (spelled wrong) day is.?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is night time in Ol San Antone and the Flambeau Lighted Parade (the largest lit parade in the U.S.A.) is on now and you all can see it on your computers put in klrn.org/fiesta, It is really beautiful to watch, we are doing fiesta by t.v. not going as it really is crowded in the city. We have done it and it truly is lovely. thanks, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Great parade, I really enjoy a good procession, particularly night-time, although the ones I participate in are slightly darker in their theme!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you just love those pyromaniacs!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you, Dave. That is much more appealing!


----------



## LesleighAnne

jmai5421 said:


> I think mine is dustier. I am trying to get it cleaned before we go to the cabin as the neighbor will be checking on it while we are gone. It is embarrassingly dusty. I spend too much time on the computer, knitting and sewing.


Hi Jmai

You reminded of someone I know who is always beautifully groomed and dressed. She is also very particular about her embroidery and cross stitch. So much so that she becomes very engrossed. Her mum came to visit and looking around noticed all the dust. The finger came out and before my friend could stop her she had drawn a line in the dust. Do you know what my friend said? "Look what you have done. Now I have to put my stitching aside and dust everything." You see the balance had been upset.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Dave. That is much more appealing!


Most things can be adjusted to taste.

Dave


----------



## Bulldog

Whew! I have not been able to get on here until now & it has taken me forever to get through 39 pages!

I am so glad to see I am not the only one who is directionally challenged. When we were newlyweds, my DH took me to the local hospital. I was to have an interview there the next day. He wanted me to see how to get there and back. I did fine getting there. When I left;however, I went the wrong direction and almost got to the next city. I called my husband and he told me what to do. When I got home, my neighbor asked me to take her to her mothers. I got lost again and ended up at our local airport. My husband came and led me home and dared me to get out the rest of the day!
handyandrea: As most everyone knows, my husband had to have major surgery due to complications from the bypass surgery he had 15mos. ago. We have HH nurses coming in to change his wound vac, do cutltures, blood work, etc. At the same time I threw a bloodclot (the seventh I have thrown), so the HH nurses have seen me as well. Your comment on the telephone gave us both a good laugh. What a good dose of medicine.
I am so sorry about the fall taken by the DH (I am sorry...forgot to write avatar down.
Joe:I love your stories. They are never boring. You are to be commended for taking such good care of your Mom. I had mine until she passed away and don't regret it a bit.
The same can be said of you, Marianne. Hope you will be able to get some rest now that you have her home.
Another great TP, Dave. You are loved and appreciated by all. God Bless...Betty


----------



## theyarnlady

House Hold Hint Re: Dust
Find hair dyer go to area with dust you want removed. Plug in hair dryer turn on high, blow. Turn off unplug hair dryer put away'

As for gourd's.I use my carving knifes. After have cleaned gourd I draw design and cut out.Then do not have to worry about dust. I grow my own and buy some usual in the fall. 
I especially like to make pumpkin faces on them. Carve out faces,and do holes on each side.Use heavy wire or rope for handle attach in holes. Paint with orange paint, candy holder for the chuldren. Also put tea lights ( Battery ones) in and line side walk .


----------



## Poledra65

Here's a reciept a friend of mine gave me that I love. 
1 loaf of frozen bread dough
salami, ham, pastrami, or whatever combination of deli meat you prefer
Mozzarella cheese, or whatever suits you, I also use provalone, sliced or shredded
Peppericini's or other pepper of choice, 
you can add onions or olives or whatever you would like

Thaw and roll out bread dough to a large rectangle, place the above ingredients of your choice on one half of dough, fold over and seal edges. Back until golden brown. Enjoy. 
They are good the next day cold also. mmmm....


----------



## Poledra65

theyarnlady said:


> House Hold Hint Re: Dust
> Find hair dyer go to area with dust you want removed. Plug in hair dryer turn on high, blow. Turn off unplug hair dryer put away'
> 
> As for gourd's.I use my carving knifes. After have cleaned gourd I draw design and cut out.Then do not have to worry about dust. I grow my own and buy some usual in the fall.
> I especially like to make pumpkin faces on them. Carve out faces,and do holes on each side.Use heavy wire or rope for handle attach in holes. Paint with orange paint, candy holder for the chuldren. Also put tea lights ( Battery ones) in and line side walk .


Love your idea to line the walk, may have to borrow that one if you don't mind.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Darowil - what wonderful pictures! Is that a seahorse?


A leafy Seadragon, related to a sea horse. a few posts down I have added some info about them as I figured people would ask.

I did what you did- replied without finishing reading! so I now know you found the answer!


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> my dad loved fresh water eel - mother hated to even cook it - he was the only one who would eat it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale eats eel any way he can get it. I literally cannot stomach fresh eel. Smoked eel, in the traditional Maori method of smoking is a truly gourmet experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

gotta tell you my eel tale, yrs ago, i worked 2 jobs and the nite job was at wal mart, i worked what was called the hardline side, anything not clothing, hence i opened the perfume counter, mixed paint, caught birds, mice, gerbles, fish. one nite, i was called to the fish tanks, i was thinking ok, some more guppies to catch and usually they handpick the guppies for color, so off i went, well, little did i know they had a tank seperate with eels in it, the guy wanted 2, well, for one thing, my net was small, the tank was deep and i had to reach really far into tank :shock: well, i tried for the longest and i was soaking wet with sweat (nerves i guess) finally i said to the guy, if you want them your just gonna have to catch them yourself, too snakie looking for me, i told him the price to write on the baggies, couldn't even do that, yuk yuk yuk :-( sometime i will tell you of when i had to catch a big white cockatoo looking thing, i caught it alright, but it had no tale feathers when i got through with it :?


----------



## theyarnlady

Poledra65 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> House Hold Hint Re: Dust
> Find hair dyer go to area with dust you want removed. Plug in hair dryer turn on high, blow. Turn off unplug hair dryer put away'
> 
> As for gourd's.I use my carving knifes. After have cleaned gourd I draw design and cut out.Then do not have to worry about dust. I grow my own and buy some usual in the fall.
> I especially like to make pumpkin faces on them. Carve out faces,and do holes on each side.Use heavy wire or rope for handle attach in holes. Paint with orange paint, candy holder for the chuldren. Also put tea lights ( Battery ones) in and line side walk .
> 
> 
> 
> Love your idea to line the walk, may have to borrow that one if you don't mind.
Click to expand...

Never would mine it is easy and fun to do. Plus the children love them just do make different faces on each one. I also have found it is funny to make them with small gourds and place on tables and in windows. Tese I tend touse antiquing over orange paint. or use a light hand and put less orange on. So have fun and don't get crazy like I have done.Even did one for bathroom to hold hand towels :roll: :wink:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Dreamweaver
On the movies,,,,,, Kate Hepburn - I adore - so anything she was in and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is a classic. I don't know who did it but, as a kid, _ Seven Brides for Seven Brothers_ and _Brigadoon_ were both lighthearted escapes that I enjoyed....

DH and I took out our old movies of Tarzan with Johnny Weismiller and enjoyed them. Seeing the backdrop of movies screening suppose to be the animals fighting or charging was a hoot plus seeing the same 
sceenes over and over again.


----------



## Joe P

we had dinner, home made chicken fingers, OMG they are fab. mashed potatoes and chicken gravy, with steamed green beans. We are such red neck Americans, sorry, I was raised a meat and potato guy. Y'all have such wonderful sounding "receipts" but we sink back to the old favs. I am really going to try a few of yours though real soon.

I finished with Mother's pictures in her little two bedroom apartment, living room and bedroom, and it took four hours. I am so slow but it takes me such a long time to conger.(sp) She and I giggled, laughed and had our McDonald's dollar hamburgers she adores, french fries, Hot coffee with a shot of cream together. We had the best time and we loved it. We have been working on state and federal funding issues for 5 years for her care and I have been ever patient with all the beaurocracy to get what she deserves. I am not wealthy enough to provide what I think she should have and I have to admit I went out and got it the only way that was possible except to rob a bank. The funding is absolutely so wonderful I sit and thank my God that I pray to. Well, we all have some higher power and that is mine. 

Fiesta in San Antonio is over and it is hot here again. Our a/c is working well and that is what counts in my book.


----------



## flockie

theyarnlady said:


> House Hold Hint Re: Dust
> Find hair dyer go to area with dust you want removed. Plug in hair dryer turn on high, blow. Turn off unplug hair dryer put away'


That's funny, these were the same instructions printed on the box my ceiling fan came in......


----------



## Strawberry4u

Southern Gal, Your story made me laugh and I really needed that. All the receipt are wonderful and have made me hungry. I've saved them all. Thank You Dave and everyone that has submitted any. Take care.


----------



## theyarnlady

5mmdpns said:


> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Joe P

My Mother told me a story today: They got to Seattle after they traveled in those two studebakers from Kansas in the dust bowl exit. My Grandmother and Grandfather took all 6 children out to see a 14 acre Cedar tree farm and the house was built in 1904 with lots of glass. The owner asked them to stay in it and keep it up as best as they could and start paying for it when the depression was over and they shook hands and that was it. They found some old potatoes growing in the old vegetable garden left by the previous renters the year before. They went and got wood out of the forest and started fires in the stoves and fireplace and started to boil water, they had no salt and had one dime left and Mother 10 yrs old was sent to the little country store to buy it. She dropped the dime in the stream as she slid down the hill to the road. They all sat at their crude kitchen table and ate unsalted potatoes, cried and were glad they had a roof over their heads as it just poured rain there in Northern Washington State. It was a hard time, but Mother said they coped and got through it. The next day my Grandfather went out on the road and sought out the "Indians" and watched them catch salmon with nets and helped them and learned how to forage for his family. The native men took pity and gave him a bunch of salmon in a hand made net and he took them home. They learned how to smoke them in the ground with underground fires or something. 

They had many leaks in the big house and had to go out and cut a cedar tree down and split it up into hand done shakes to roof the house with no nails as they had no money to buy them. God, I wonder why I even complain about anything. Another story of the folks.


----------



## Joe P

carol's gifts said:


> gmail 4521-- I am sorry-apparently it was not intended for me, and not meaning harm, but more informative as to the interpretion of the rules. I also apologize to the person who sent it for misunderstanding. Now I know the difference.


Have I missed something? what are you talking about?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> My Mother told me a story today: They got to Seattle after they traveled in those two studebakers from Kansas in the dust bowl exit. My Grandmother and Grandfather took all 6 children out to see a 14 acre Cedar tree farm and the house was built in 1904 with lots of glass. The owner asked them to stay in it and keep it up as best as they could and start paying for it when the depression was over and they shook hands and that was it. They found some old potatoes growing in the old vegetable garden left by the previous renters the year before. They went and got wood out of the forest and started fires in the stoves and fireplace and started to boil water, they had no salt and had one dime left and Mother 10 yrs old was sent to the little country store to buy it. She dropped the dime in the stream as she slid down the hill to the road. They all sat at their crude kitchen table and ate unsalted potatoes, cried and were glad they had a roof over their heads as it just poured rain there in Northern Washington State. It was a hard time, but Mother said they coped and got through it. The next day my Grandfather went out on the road and sought out the "Indians" and watched them catch salmon with nets and helped them and learned how to forage for his family. The native men took pity and gave him a bunch of salmon in a hand made net and he took them home. They learned how to smoke them in the ground with underground fires or something.
> 
> They had many leaks in the big house and had to go out and cut a cedar tree down and split it up into hand done shakes to roof the house with no nails as they had no money to buy them. God, I wonder why I even complain about anything. Another story of the folks.


Joe, it sounds like my family living in the recession era of the 1970's. The philosophy was make do with what you have. If you need it, improvise, and make it work. No one had a lot of money and they did hunt, fish, and plant gardens. Clothes were handed down and remade over, and of course, patched.

My great grandparents built two room log huts to live in. They homesteaded and cleared land for crops. I am sure that there are many stories in everyone's past history. Thank you for sharing your beautiful story.

You left out the very important recipe for those homemade chicken fingers, tsk tsk! We are wanting to know!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> gmail 4521-- I am sorry-apparently it was not intended for me, and not meaning harm, but more informative as to the interpretion of the rules. I also apologize to the person who sent it for misunderstanding. Now I know the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed something? what are you talking about?
Click to expand...

It was only about what topics and what conversations are desirable to have at the Tea Party. Dave had posted what these are all about in the earlier pages. They are scattered about through the Tea Party.


----------



## Needleme

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH has given me two beautifully decorated gourds but I've never tried to do any work myself. Your idea for a yarn bowl has me thinking. I think I've found a new project to "Tom Sawyer" artist DH into...... I know he could do a much better job than me and it would make such great gifts for mom and for a couple special knitting friends. Can't wait to see what you do with yours.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on blue and green with black accents...will paint it tonight and hopefully varnish as well, depending on how long it takes to dry. I have plans for another, though I'm going to have to learn my tools better before I work on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds great..... Since you just cleaned them out today, don't you have to wait for them to dry out thoroughly before varnishing? I don't know, just thinking you don't want to seal any moisture in...... Then again, you are probably warmer than us right now.... We are right at 90.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please post pictures and how you did it, ie instructions. Knitting bowls sound great. I know a lady that sells large gords at Farmers Market. I also know a guy that turns them in to birdhouses and rosemalls(sp) them. They are georgeous, to nice to actually put outside for use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone will probably ask, so here's a link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosemaling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall seeing rosemaling when I was tole painting. Very similar styles and very attractive. Your knitting bowl will be spectacular - I'm looking forward to seeing it. sure wish I had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that by any chance a hint, mjs?? I don't blame you! :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am untalented and will stick to knitting.
Click to expand...

Oh, my! Don't undersell yourself!! We knitters are VERY talented!! :thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

thewren said:


> trying to catch up here - slept late - was up way too late last night - dreamcatcher - what time did you get up - then breakfast with heidi and gary - had maybe an hour to knit and then the rest of the day on the mower. got everything mowed - it is to rain on and off for the next four days starting tomorrow so knew i had to finish today.
> 
> most of our trees have died in the last two years - we have about fifteen that need to come down. gary has been working on them one by one. i think there will be two trees left when he is done. have no idea what happened to them.
> 
> still have the two little girls - they sure like to play. need to start allowing them in the house a little at a time - need to puppy proof it first. right now 6hey are playing with a plastic pop bottle - they think it is the best thing since sliced bread. someone stepped on the middle but it is still too thick for them to bite on. they have to get a hold of it at the neck and when they do they race off with it with the other close behind. too funny.
> 
> cooling down - but next week is to be warmer which will be fine - even if it does rain.
> 
> sam


So cute! Reminds my of how my kitties steal straws right out of our drinks and race off with this wide straw banging into the furniture! It is so amusing!


----------



## Joe P

chicken fingers? You want a recipe?

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I wash strips of chicken under water, dry it, dip in egg and then flour and back in the eggs and flour 3 full times. Have a skillet full of vegetable oil and deep fat fry until crispy and brown. oh I put salt and pepper in the flour.

Peel the potatoes, boil use the hand mixer with a little milk and whip them up and make your gravy. I don't have a receipt only what I saw Grandma do... Sorry. God though they are delicious with bottled ranch dressing on the plate to dip them into. I don't do gourmet I am afraid. he he. Those log houses were built in the 1870's? or the 1970's? You are right you make do when you have to.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> My Mother told me a story today: They got to Seattle after they traveled in those two studebakers from Kansas in the dust bowl exit. My Grandmother and Grandfather took all 6 children out to see a 14 acre Cedar tree farm and the house was built in 1904 with lots of glass. The owner asked them to stay in it and keep it up as best as they could and start paying for it when the depression was over and they shook hands and that was it. They found some old potatoes growing in the old vegetable garden left by the previous renters the year before. They went and got wood out of the forest and started fires in the stoves and fireplace and started to boil water, they had no salt and had one dime left and Mother 10 yrs old was sent to the little country store to buy it. She dropped the dime in the stream as she slid down the hill to the road. They all sat at their crude kitchen table and ate unsalted potatoes, cried and were glad they had a roof over their heads as it just poured rain there in Northern Washington State. It was a hard time, but Mother said they coped and got through it. The next day my Grandfather went out on the road and sought out the "Indians" and watched them catch salmon with nets and helped them and learned how to forage for his family. The native men took pity and gave him a bunch of salmon in a hand made net and he took them home. They learned how to smoke them in the ground with underground fires or something.
> 
> They had many leaks in the big house and had to go out and cut a cedar tree down and split it up into hand done shakes to roof the house with no nails as they had no money to buy them. God, I wonder why I even complain about anything. Another story of the folks.


Oral History.... I love it and treasure all the outrageous stories my Grandfather used to tell... You come from sturdy stock and a long line of hard workers. We can't imagine having nothing in our pockets and a family to feed and house - yet many of our ancestors did just that and did not miss what they did not have..... People sealed contracts with a handshake, took a man at his word, paid their debts with what they could create with their hands and banded together to help their fellow man in good times and in bad.... Nothing easy about it but still a lifestyle that I admire and wish we did a little bit more of in this day and age.


----------



## Althea

It's 1.15 pm on Monday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up from page 3 - about three hours' worth! I've had such a busy time socialising from Thursday through to Sunday - so many folk to catch up with before I go away on Saturday. Lunch with former boss and his wife on Thursday; great to catch up with KPers Darowil & Leanna over 'brunch' on Friday; family get-to-gether on Saturday (especially for great-nephew's 12th birthday on Tuesday, but also to say goodbye); and lunch on Sunday with some former workmates from 18 years ago when I worked in Hansard (parliamentary reporting). Australia follows the British Westminister system of government - Hansard is the official record of the proceedings of parliament. So 40 pages later on the TP, here I am. Two loads of washing this morning, down to the post office to have my mail held while I'm away, paid all the bills which will fall due in May, and finally here I am. Handyandrea, fell about laughing with your cat story. As a cat owner ($300 for 3 weeks in the cattery while I'm away, even though I'm also providing his food!) I understand their antics and their attitudes. Darowil, loved your photos - haven't been to Glenelg on the tram for ages - must do so when I get back. NanaJ, thanks for your good wishes for my holiday. I'll check back again before I leave.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Althea,,,, I don't think we've ever chatted but I love the name and had a friend in Chicago with the same..... Wish I could come cat sit for you..... Hope your kitty appreciates his high priced digs.... I have the neighbors in to check on mine when we are gone.... but never for that long... She still gives us a balling out when we come home..... I don't know where you are going, but a three week vacation sounds wonderful..... Enjoy, Enjoy.....


----------



## Joe P

Yes, I am also glad for you and hope you have a good time. Rest and relax if that is your goal on your vacation. I forgot where you are going as well. Take care


----------



## margewhaples

It is 2157 and I have just completed reading the rest of wkend posts. Such wonderful stories from the past. I love to hear about those difficult times when people gathered together, shared what they had, and seemed to enjoy life so much more than now when we have so much in a material way, and are so busy that there is very little sharing. In the big city, it is difficult to have and to maintain friendships and no one stay anywhere very long. I have only one neightbor that I really know. Everyone else is friendly in passing, but no one stops to have a conversation. I have no one to share a cup of coffee,tea or cocoa with. Many of my dear friends have passed on. Others have moved to more affluential areas and now have a different circle of friends. I was not able to finish my house work this wkend as friends had a jewelry party and then Sun another took me to fill my prescription and then had several errands to run. My legs were bothering me so I could hardly walk and just going to Target was more than I
could comfortably do. It felt as if I had tons of wt attached to each leg. I ended up sitting in the cafe part and waiting for her to finish her shopping. These stores are so huge anymore that it is a journey in itself. Thank the Lord I had a disabled placard so did not have to navigate the parking lot too. It only shows that I really am more limited than I usually am aware of.The weather was very warm in the late 80's and I had some difficulty breathing as well. I came home and didn't even feel well enough to go to the Kingdom Hall, so I begged off and went to bed and slept a couple of hours.
Loved the pictures and wish I could travel, but giving my limitations lately, I feel this is probably never going to be possible. Signing off with prayers for all in our complicated circumstances. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

It is a shame that we all seem to lead such isolated lives these days. I know that my neighborhood is full of many lovely people. Just having moved mom here, I want her to have some friends. Can you imagine if I went knocking on doors looking for someone to enjoy a visit on the deck and share an iced tea.... People would think I waas a lunatic..... I wish we all still had big front porches so that a friendly nod coul lead to a "hello" and maybe a stop and chat for a minute and *maybe* a new friend.....

Sorry you are feeling a little more limited lately. I know I need to get myself out walking more so that I *can* do more. I believe in that use it or lose it maxim... It's not always easy, but well worth the return.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :XD: myfanwy--That is hiliarious!! I would think, "Boy did I get a wrong number!" this is a true animal story to remember. :-D


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol: Jmai5421--Why get in a hurry? Your retired now! Have fun at the cabin. I need to do that so i can get some reading in. I have too much fun on TP to stop and read!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:thumbup: darowil--So True. It seems the 12th year should be more devoted to studies in human affairs, travel,historical class trips of their area, or other parts of their country. More time for relaxing before going out to higher education, or working, ets. Would make the senior year more fun. How to get along with people in these given situations, how to adapt to work environment,etc.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: Marianne818--Well I am just getting caught up on about 15 pages of TP post. I tried too last evening but was just too tired. So glad your mom is back home. Sounds like you need it -with all athat gardening. You will have to take some pictures and share with us. glad you had the time to share with your son, and make memories for him helping you in your garden. He must be so proud of you. I,too, would like to go to NYC someday. I agree with you-TP friends ae the best! I lost my closest friend last year, and miss her so terribly. TP has filled in that gap. MY DG PASSED HER PRE_JUVENILLE MOVES TEST!!! We were so excited for her. Now to prepare for the next one. Will be a while. Her family (my son&dau-in-law) are going to Fla this week for about two weeks since they are driving. Will stop in SC to see some friends then onto Fla.they are so excited. Fred and I will be staying at their home to sit with 1 lg German Shepherd, 1 sm maltipon (sp), 1 cat, 3 pet mice!! Should be interesting, especially the mice. the ca and dogs know me well, but the mice-so far they haven't spoken to me!!! Have a great time in your garden.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Joe P.--that's not pride--it is skill to be able to cut hair correctly. I'm sure your mom really appreciates it. Enjoy every moment you can with her. My mom passed 16 yrs ago,and I still miss her. I invision her when we did certain things, just sitting and talking, cooking on the small charlocoal grill while my my fished and us kids swam. She was a dear, dear mother.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> :thumbup: darowil--So True. It seems the 12th year should be more devoted to studies in human affairs, travel,historical class trips of their area, or other parts of their country. More time for relaxing before going out to higher education, or working, ets. Would make the senior year more fun. How to get along with people in these given situations, how to adapt to work environment,etc.


I'm all in favour of a _gap year_ between school and uni, provided it's used productively. My son and his best friend will be gaining work experience as well as doing a couple of lightweight uni modules at undergraduate level, it's important they don't get out of the habit of studying and these are assessed courses. Nothing too arduous though, two hours contact time and ten hours private study per week is all that's needed to complete a module and assessment only requires a couple of 3,000 word essays, a very gentle introduction to higher study.

The big problem for youngsters is the transition from classroom-based rigidly-structured school learning to the more free-form university environment. I see both sides, school-leavers arrive at uni with nothing to say in seminar groups, they expect to sit back and be spoon-fed; they can expect all they want, I'm not playing that game! I don't see it as my job to write their exam answers for them, I'll happily point them in the right directions to pursue their studies and offer any amount of guidance they require. I expect growth and new ideas, the sausage-factory method only turns out copies with pieces of paper and nothing novel to say, I like originality.

Of course, I'm a bit of a dinosaur and way out of touch with modern ideas.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P. Thanks so much for sharing the story of your GM and GF settling. That was so interesting. Keep coming with the stories. I love history and especially early American life. I was raised in the country as well. I always said we were raised on a Pot of something--pot of potatoes, pot of beans,pot of chili, pot of chicken and dumlings, etc. Best eating ever.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P. It best to let it go. It was about the rules of the TP conversation. thanks for asking though .


----------



## carol's gifts

In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


----------



## Marianne818

carol's gifts said:



> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenille moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! she was jubilent as well.


Congratulations!!!!!! I know you are proud, it is an achievement for sure!! Hope you and Fred have a wonderful day today, Fred, no falls please!! :wink: Mom wanted to talk most of last night, so I'm a little sleep deprived this morning.. hope she will nap for a few, mainly so I can also ;-) Be safe today!!
Prayers surround, 
Marianne


----------



## darowil

Carol's gifts that is fantastic about your granddaughter. She has eveyr reason to be jubilant.


----------



## Poledra65

Carol's gifts, congrats to your granddaughter on her skating! 
It's wonderful when children have a positive passion and are successful at it.


----------



## FireballDave

carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


Excellent news, it's so good to see youngsters progress and excel at something they really enjoy!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Can't believe the weekend is over. Luckily, I'm not working today. I have a few errands to run, and I need to do them this morning. It's almost 7:30 am, so it is too early to start. May just go back to sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


Hearty congratulations, both to Grandma [Nanny] and GD!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :XD: myfanwy--That is hiliarious!! I would think, "Boy did I get a wrong number!" this is a true animal story to remember. :-D


sorry Carol, not quite sure which joke!? I had explained largely in mime the post by our new guest- sorry have not scrolled back to check her name, is it HandiAndrea? the lady whose cat sat on her phone and had her accidently reset it to 'Get Off the Phone' or something like that. Have just had to reset my own phone. I would be in a similar situation, but no cat at present. lost the manual!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> My Mother told me a story today: They got to Seattle after they traveled in those two studebakers from Kansas in the dust bowl exit. My Grandmother and Grandfather took all 6 children out to see a 14 acre Cedar tree farm and the house was built in 1904 with lots of glass. The owner asked them to stay in it and keep it up as best as they could and start paying for it when the depression was over and they shook hands and that was it. They found some old potatoes growing in the old vegetable garden left by the previous renters the year before. They went and got wood out of the forest and started fires in the stoves and fireplace and started to boil water, they had no salt and had one dime left and Mother 10 yrs old was sent to the little country store to buy it. She dropped the dime in the stream as she slid down the hill to the road. They all sat at their crude kitchen table and ate unsalted potatoes, cried and were glad they had a roof over their heads as it just poured rain there in Northern Washington State. It was a hard time, but Mother said they coped and got through it. The next day my Grandfather went out on the road and sought out the "Indians" and watched them catch salmon with nets and helped them and learned how to forage for his family. The native men took pity and gave him a bunch of salmon in a hand made net and he took them home. They learned how to smoke them in the ground with underground fires or something.
> 
> They had many leaks in the big house and had to go out and cut a cedar tree down and split it up into hand done shakes to roof the house with no nails as they had no money to buy them. God, I wonder why I even complain about anything. Another story of the folks.


Your stories make great reading Joe!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: darowil--So True. It seems the 12th year should be more devoted to studies in human affairs, travel,historical class trips of their area, or other parts of their country. More time for relaxing before going out to higher education, or working, ets. Would make the senior year more fun. How to get along with people in these given situations, how to adapt to work environment,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour of a _gap year_ between school and uni, provided it's used productively. My son and his best friend will be gaining work experience as well as doing a couple of lightweight uni modules at undergraduate level, it's important they don't get out of the habit of studying and these are assessed courses. Nothing too arduous though, two hours contact time and ten hours private study per week is all that's needed to complete a module and assessment only requires a couple of 3,000 word essays, a very gentle introduction to higher study.
> 
> The big problem for youngsters is the transition from classroom-based rigidly-structured school learning to the more free-form university environment. I see both sides, school-leavers arrive at uni with nothing to say in seminar groups, they expect to sit back and be spoon-fed; they can expect all they want, I'm not playing that game! I don't see it as my job to write their exam answers for them, I'll happily point them in the right directions to pursue their studies and offer any amount of guidance they require. I expect growth and new ideas, the sausage-factory method only turns out copies with pieces of paper and nothing novel to say, I like originality.
> 
> Of course, I'm a bit of a dinosaur and way out of touch with modern ideas.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

a dinosaur?, you, Dave! No way! BTW, I am most impressed over time with the effort u put into the TP, along with still lecturing, and being a caring Dad. [and petrolhead!]


----------



## Tessadele

Myfanwy, I keep meaning to tell you how I enjoyed looking on Google Earth at the area you live in. It looks good to me, the houses are not all the same & are set apart, not on top of each other as they are so often here. I noticed also they you are near to what looks like nice countryside. I'm certainly coming over for that cuppa!!.You can Google mine if you like, let me know.

Tessa.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Tessa, I would love to see where you live! Google is rather startling what you can look at, isn't it, may be you could PM me, I don't think it is wise to post too accessably- especially with all this talk of the internet becoming open to govt. surveillance. But who knows who is watching what, and not necessarily declaring themselves. Not that I suffer from paranoia! hope you are keeping well- I slept a lot yesterday and am feeling human again! must head back to bed soon. It is you isn't it who has a sister out here? m.


----------



## NanaCaren

carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


Congratulations! You must be very proud of her.


----------



## FireballDave

I was out shopping this morning and was pleased to find some more citrine beads to make matching napkin rings for the _Eye of Horus_ egg cosy I designed earlier this year. I've just posted the chart and pattern at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78053-1.html#1439002

Hope you like it
Dave


----------



## Sorlenna

Whew. Just got caught up! I didn't even turn the computer on yesterday (my day off!); we went to have breakfast with half the kids (3/6) and his ex, passing a pleasant time there over coffee. I ate too much, as usual...

I also finished the bowls yesterday and will do my best to get pictures up very soon here. I have done gourds with carving tools before, years ago, but find my hands are not quite as strong as they should be to work with the gourds much in that way, so I do use the Dremel, though I quite enjoy sanding by hand. 

Dreamweaver, I am also a "landmark oriented" driver--if I know what's on the corner where I need to turn, I'll find it! When I first moved here, and I was looking for a job, I always left 30-45 minutes earlier just to be sure I could find where I was supposed to interview. 

And a note on dust--when my son was an infant, he had pneumonia which caused lingering asthma for some years; the doctor told me, "Leave the dust lie," since dusting can actually stir it up. Bub is actually the "duster" in this house now--I rarely notice it but he can't stand it. The Swiffer (or any type that works on static principle) actually does quite well. Living here in the desert, we get a ton of dust. :shock: 

Okay--I'm off to take some pictures now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> chicken fingers? You want a recipe?
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I wash strips of chicken under water, dry it, dip in egg and then flour and back in the eggs and flour 3 full times. Have a skillet full of vegetable oil and deep fat fry until crispy and brown. oh I put salt and pepper in the flour.
> 
> Peel the potatoes, boil use the hand mixer with a little milk and whip them up and make your gravy. I don't have a receipt only what I saw Grandma do... Sorry. God though they are delicious with bottled ranch dressing on the plate to dip them into. I don't do gourmet I am afraid. he he. Those log houses were built in the 1870's? or the 1970's? You are right you make do when you have to.


Sounds very tasty! I do love "plain" cooking as that is what I was raised on. Never tried any foods other than salad with ranch dressing. Now I have to expand my eating experiences. Dip the strips back and forth at least 3 times eh, then toss into hot pan of oil.
The great grand parents who homesteaded would have been the ones building log homes in the late 1800's, early 1900's. On my grandparent's farm (the original homestead) the old log house became the chicken coup. You could see where they had one glass window in the log structure, and I would suppose that this would have been in the living room/kitchen. Grandpa built his house on a stone foundation/basement. It started out as a two room house and he just added on to the main floor and then built a second story where the kids all had their bedrooms.
We had the recession in the 1970's.
I am going to be buying some chicken breasts and will give "Joe's Chicken Strips" a try for my supper tonight!


----------



## Tessadele

Very good, Dave. I'll have to see if my nephew is into this, then I can incorporate it into a sweater for his baby boy. 

Tessa


----------



## Sorlenna

Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.

The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlena, they look stunning!! The colors came out so well. Love the swirling magic that they seem to exude!


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Great designs, they're timeless.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Very good, Dave. I'll have to see if my nephew is into this, then I can incorporate it into a sweater for his baby boy.
> 
> Tessa


Glad you like the motif. I enjoy playing around with little designs and usually put them on table accessories, but they could go on all kinds of things. Have fun playing around with it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Wow those are pretty.


----------



## Edith M

Sorlenna, your gourds are beautiful. What kind of paint do you use? How do you finish the inside? My curiousity is getting the best of me. Edith M


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, everyone! They were a lot of fun to make. I use regular acrylic paint, Edith, and the inside is coated with a thick varnish.


----------



## Edith M

Thanks, Sorlenna. If I ever find some gourds I may give it a try. I can no longer grow gourds. Left the farm many years ago and I don't think they would do well in a container on my deck. Edith M


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone! They were a lot of fun to make. I use regular acrylic paint, Edith, and the inside is coated with a thick varnish.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. Just got caught up! I didn't even turn the computer on yesterday (my day off!); we went to have breakfast with half the kids (3/6) and his ex, passing a pleasant time there over coffee. I ate too much, as usual...
> 
> I also finished the bowls yesterday and will do my best to get pictures up very soon here. I have done gourds with carving tools before, years ago, but find my hands are not quite as strong as they should be to work with the gourds much in that way, so I do use the Dremel, though I quite enjoy sanding by hand.
> 
> Dreamweaver, I am also a "landmark oriented" driver--if I know what's on the corner where I need to turn, I'll find it! When I first moved here, and I was looking for a job, I always left 30-45 minutes earlier just to be sure I could find where I was supposed to interview.
> 
> And a note on dust--when my son was an infant, he had pneumonia which caused lingering asthma for some years; the doctor told me, "Leave the dust lie," since dusting can actually stir it up. Bub is actually the "duster" in this house now--I rarely notice it but he can't stand it. The Swiffer (or any type that works on static principle) actually does quite well. Living here in the desert, we get a ton of dust. :shock:
> 
> Okay--I'm off to take some pictures now.


It has been some party this week hasn't it? I know what you mean about hand tools, [haven't grown a gourd for a while] but the only woodworking hand tool I use now is the drill. Arthritis and mild RSI have put paid to that. On the usual bread-making duty! Cold enough this morning to enjoy warming my hands on the coffee cup. [actually aromalt- but that is a bit too clumsy to come into our talk at home- has made a huge difference cutting out the caffeine!].
Looking forwards to seeing the new pics.!!!...

I discovered the photos as I posted this. boy this internet can be fun, better than phone calls in many ways, because it is a fixed cost- at least my broadband connection is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Terrific work Sorlenna, the designs are just right for the 'bulbs' of the gourds to my eye, it is fun using crackle or resist paint isn't it!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

BTW what is a Dremel?


----------



## wannabear

I am inspired to grow some gourds!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> BTW what is a Dremel?


Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).


----------



## Lurker 2

good morning/afternoon all! chilly inside, it has dropped to 17C inside, have yet to set up my outside monitor, but is definitely colder out there when I let the dogs out, a wee while back.
Catching up with the world via our BBC link. Good to get a different perspective on things. Our news seems to have got tired of the Syrian problem for instance. the early morning broadcast is the best way of catching up with the business/financial world when you are an amateur like me. They are just coming up to Hard Talk- one of my favourites...


----------



## Joe P

I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
Click to expand...

or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...


----------



## Poledra65

Dave, great design, once I get moved I'm going to go through all your patterns I have saved and do a couple sets at least for table settings. 
Sorlenna, those are wonderful! I love the way they just look so organic even with the paint and all. 
Myfawny, hope you are staying warm.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I am inspired to grow some gourds!


Good morning wannabear, how are you keeping?


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Love them turn out just beautiful..


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
Click to expand...

Except the dremmel is not a vacume cleaner -- whoosh! there go the dust bunnies!!! haha, good stuff for different things!

How are things with you today in the NZ paradise? How is Fale doing? of course Ringo is having a go at anything that suits his fancy. What are you knitting? I am working on a pair of Newfie/Honeycomb Mittens. They are being knit in green and red Christmas colors. Since I am able to knit at the moment and knitting mittens was on my to do list, I am doing them. Frogs came out a croaked a time or two or five, before they went off to the pond! Mom has made several of these over the last few years so I can and do consult with her on them.

Here are the http links for what I am doing.
http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html

http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html

I am doing the Honeycomb pattern but using the thumb instructions on the Newfie pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, great design, once I get moved I'm going to go through all your patterns I have saved and do a couple sets at least for table settings.
> Sorlenna, those are wonderful! I love the way they just look so organic even with the paint and all.
> Myfawny, hope you are staying warm.


dear Poledra! 17 C is not really very cold I put on my micro fleece jacket, with the sleeves rolled back, and have to remember to put on my slippers- don't function very well with cold toes! Ringo for once is not underfoot, he has probably snuck back to my bedroom, or his other spot he likes is the new dog duvet that I acquired!


----------



## theyarnlady

Joe P said:


> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p


Don't think that you are the older one, just realize that when you reach a certain age you can start counting back words. Thats called second childhood. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the dremmel is not a vacume cleaner -- whoosh! there go the dust bunnies!!! haha, good stuff for different things!
> 
> How are things with you today in the NZ paradise? How is Fale doing? of course Ringo is having a go at anything that suits his fancy. What are you knitting? I am working on a pair of Newfie/Honeycomb Mittens. They are being knit in green and red Christmas colors. Since I am able to knit at the moment and knitting mittens was on my to do list, I am doing them. Frogs came out a croaked a time or two or five, before they went off to the pond! Mom has made several of these over the last few years so I can and do consult with her on them.
> 
> Here are the http links for what I am doing.
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
> 
> http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html
> 
> I am doing the Honeycomb pattern but using the thumb instructions on the Newfie pattern.
Click to expand...

the reference, dear 5mm's was also to the kleenex! a brand name we are familiar with out here, oddly enough. what is the problem that keeps you from knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2

theyarnlady said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think that you are the older one, just realize that when you reach a certain age you can start counting back words. Thats called second childhood. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :? :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the dremmel is not a vacume cleaner -- whoosh! there go the dust bunnies!!! haha, good stuff for different things!
> 
> How are things with you today in the NZ paradise? How is Fale doing? of course Ringo is having a go at anything that suits his fancy. What are you knitting? I am working on a pair of Newfie/Honeycomb Mittens. They are being knit in green and red Christmas colors. Since I am able to knit at the moment and knitting mittens was on my to do list, I am doing them. Frogs came out a croaked a time or two or five, before they went off to the pond! Mom has made several of these over the last few years so I can and do consult with her on them.
> 
> Here are the http links for what I am doing.
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
> 
> http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html
> 
> I am doing the Honeycomb pattern but using the thumb instructions on the Newfie pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the reference, dear 5mm's was also to the kleenex! a brand name we are familiar with out here, oddly enough. what is the problem that keeps you from knitting?
Click to expand...

I know the reference was to the kleenx, but I could not resist about the vacuming and dust bunnies!

Fibromyalgia leaves my muscles very sore and weak. So I just do other stuff when I can and get back to knitting when I can. I just adjust my schedule to the fibromyalgia flare-ups. We all live with some sort of difficulty and that is one of mine.


----------



## Lurker 2

The weather bug tells me it is 14C outside, Great Missenden a little to the north of Dave has 17C - so probably for Dave this is a nice warm spring day- ideal for a walk, or a run on the motor bike...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the dremmel is not a vacume cleaner -- whoosh! there go the dust bunnies!!! haha, good stuff for different things!
> 
> How are things with you today in the NZ paradise? How is Fale doing? of course Ringo is having a go at anything that suits his fancy. What are you knitting? I am working on a pair of Newfie/Honeycomb Mittens. They are being knit in green and red Christmas colors. Since I am able to knit at the moment and knitting mittens was on my to do list, I am doing them. Frogs came out a croaked a time or two or five, before they went off to the pond! Mom has made several of these over the last few years so I can and do consult with her on them.
> 
> Here are the http links for what I am doing.
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008/10/honeycomb-mittens.html
> 
> http://balkanstyle.blogspot.ca/2008/01/free-newfie-mitten-pattern.html
> 
> I am doing the Honeycomb pattern but using the thumb instructions on the Newfie pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the reference, dear 5mm's was also to the kleenex! a brand name we are familiar with out here, oddly enough. what is the problem that keeps you from knitting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the reference was to the kleenx, but I could not resist about the vacuming and dust bunnies!
> 
> Fibromyalgia leaves my muscles very sore and weak. So I just do other stuff when I can and get back to knitting when I can. I just adjust my schedule to the fibromyalgia flare-ups. We all live with some sort of difficulty and that is one of mine.
Click to expand...

Ah I see!! Fibromyalgia sounds like something I should google one day, to understand better. The vacuuming here helps stop the dust from arising as we walk- we have not really recovered properly from the roadworking dust raising back in February, at the same time as the lorries/trucks around your way were trucking the snow around! m.

it is a real issue for you, I suspect as you handle the 'brittle diabetes' aswell, [the fibromyalgia] and then you are also allergic to quite a few substances. we all have different challenges don't we?!!...


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
Click to expand...

I had to laugh when I read Hoovering--we used to call my son the "food Hoover" when he was a teenager at home.

I've picked up my crochet again--don't want to go back to knitting until I have that problem with the shawl sorted out in my head--working on a baby hat for my best friend's GS (due in just a few weeks). I feel for any who have chronic pain and health issues. Years ago (I was only 22), I developed some kind of chronic shoulder pain. I was diagnosed with all kinds of different things, but in the end, I managed to meet up with an excellent doc who gave me some exercises to do that worked to relieve it quite a bit (no drugs! Yeah!). He did caution that I could end up with Old Arthur in the shoulders later on, but so far, so good. It does still flare up from time to time, but it's manageable.


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am inspired to grow some gourds!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning wannabear, how are you keeping?
Click to expand...

Hi! Things are just fine here. This is an errand day. I try to reduce trips as much as I can because it's expensive to run around when you don't have to. No more going for a drive just to see what's new!

I haven't been making bread very much in recent years, since the family is so diminished, but I'm going to begin again and see if that will encourage the remaining daughter to eat whole grains. Worlds of difference between mass-produced and made at home.

Hope all is well there, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to laugh when I read Hoovering--we used to call my son the "food Hoover" when he was a teenager at home.
> 
> I've picked up my crochet again--don't want to go back to knitting until I have that problem with the shawl sorted out in my head--working on a baby hat for my best friend's GS (due in just a few weeks). I feel for any who have chronic pain and health issues. Years ago (I was only 22), I developed some kind of chronic shoulder pain. I was diagnosed with all kinds of different things, but in the end, I managed to meet up with an excellent doc who gave me some exercises to do that worked to relieve it quite a bit (no drugs! Yeah!). He did caution that I could end up with Old Arthur in the shoulders later on, but so far, so good. It does still flare up from time to time, but it's manageable.
Click to expand...

the arthur problem in my left shoulder gets worse in colder temperatures, I am waiting to hear about an appointment with the orthopaedic specialist, but am very uncertain about facing the knife, I really don't want to lose the use of my left, and feel coping with the pain is probably my own solution, I have paracode, but use it only when absolutely necessary- because the codeine renders me very sleepy.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am inspired to grow some gourds!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning wannabear, how are you keeping?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Things are just fine here. This is an errand day. I try to reduce trips as much as I can because it's expensive to run around when you don't have to. No more going for a drive just to see what's new!
> 
> I haven't been making bread very much in recent years, since the family is so diminished, but I'm going to begin again and see if that will encourage the remaining daughter to eat whole grains. Worlds of difference between mass-produced and made at home.
> 
> Hope all is well there, too!
Click to expand...

we are fine! I am working at hiding wholemeal in Fale's white bread. My 2/3 cup measure is a brilliant one to work with. I do depend on the bread machine rather, I would acknowledge!


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> chicken fingers? You want a recipe?
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I wash strips of chicken under water, dry it, dip in egg and then flour and back in the eggs and flour 3 full times. Have a skillet full of vegetable oil and deep fat fry until crispy and brown. oh I put salt and pepper in the flour.
> 
> Peel the potatoes, boil use the hand mixer with a little milk and whip them up and make your gravy. I don't have a receipt only what I saw Grandma do... Sorry. God though they are delicious with bottled ranch dressing on the plate to dip them into. I don't do gourmet I am afraid. he he. Those log houses were built in the 1870's? or the 1970's? You are right you make do when you have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very tasty! I do love "plain" cooking as that is what I was raised on. Never tried any foods other than salad with ranch dressing. Now I have to expand my eating experiences. Dip the strips back and forth at least 3 times eh, then toss into hot pan of oil.
> The great grand parents who homesteaded would have been the ones building log homes in the late 1800's, early 1900's. On my grandparent's farm (the original homestead) the old log house became the chicken coup. You could see where they had one glass window in the log structure, and I would suppose that this would have been in the living room/kitchen. Grandpa built his house on a stone foundation/basement. It started out as a two room house and he just added on to the main floor and then built a second story where the kids all had their bedrooms.
> We had the recession in the 1970's.
> I am going to be buying some chicken breasts and will give "Joe's Chicken Strips" a try for my supper tonight!
Click to expand...

Ranch dressing is great for baked potatoes.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!


i found a mix a few days ago that was recommended for potato wedges- goes well with all sorts of foods:

cocktail dressing

1 part yoghurt
1 part mayonnaise
1/2 part tomato ketchup

I did post this earlier, but it is so simple and scrumptious I thought it worth repeating...


----------



## Grandma Gail

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: darowil--So True. It seems the 12th year should be more devoted to studies in human affairs, travel,historical class trips of their area, or other parts of their country. More time for relaxing before going out to higher education, or working, ets. Would make the senior year more fun. How to get along with people in these given situations, how to adapt to work environment,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour of a _gap year_ between school and uni, provided it's used productively. My son and his best friend will be gaining work experience as well as doing a couple of lightweight uni modules at undergraduate level, it's important they don't get out of the habit of studying and these are assessed courses. Nothing too arduous though, two hours contact time and ten hours private study per week is all that's needed to complete a module and assessment only requires a couple of 3,000 word essays, a very gentle introduction to higher study.
> 
> The big problem for youngsters is the transition from classroom-based rigidly-structured school learning to the more free-form university environment. I see both sides, school-leavers arrive at uni with nothing to say in seminar groups, they expect to sit back and be spoon-fed; they can expect all they want, I'm not playing that game! I don't see it as my job to write their exam answers for them, I'll happily point them in the right directions to pursue their studies and offer any amount of guidance they require. I expect growth and new ideas, the sausage-factory method only turns out copies with pieces of paper and nothing novel to say, I like originality.
> 
> Of course, I'm a bit of a dinosaur and way out of touch with modern ideas.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I agree with your idea of a gap year. I've always said I think a year of community service would be a good idea before college. It would be a good introduction to the real world. I tell my GS that his college classes this year and next will help prepare him for the college environment. Two of his classes are on-line, so he is totally responsible for getting things done in a timely manner. There is no teacher giving reminders of upcoming due dates. He's very good about finishing assignments long before the due date.


----------



## daralene

Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.


----------



## Grandma Gail

carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


Congratulations to your GD. Isn't it wonderful to see them succeed?


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandma Gail said:


> I agree with your idea of a gap year. I've always said I think a year of community service would be a good idea before college. It would be a good introduction to the real world. I tell my GS that his college classes this year and next will help prepare him for the college environment. Two of his classes are on-line, so he is totally responsible for getting things done in a timely manner. There is no teacher giving reminders of upcoming due dates. He's very good about finishing assignments long before the due date.


I would add my vote for that, too--DD needs some time off, and we need to find another school to boot; she's been going three years now and they still can't seem to get her into the core courses she needs.


----------



## daralene

Grandma Gail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: darowil--So True. It seems the 12th year should be more devoted to studies in human affairs, travel,historical class trips of their area, or other parts of their country. More time for relaxing before going out to higher education, or working, ets. Would make the senior year more fun. How to get along with people in these given situations, how to adapt to work environment,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour of a _gap year_ between school and uni, provided it's used productively. My son and his best friend will be gaining work experience as well as doing a couple of lightweight uni modules at undergraduate level, it's important they don't get out of the habit of studying and these are assessed courses. Nothing too arduous though, two hours contact time and ten hours private study per week is all that's needed to complete a module and assessment only requires a couple of 3,000 word essays, a very gentle introduction to higher study.
> 
> The big problem for youngsters is the transition from classroom-based rigidly-structured school learning to the more free-form university environment. I see both sides, school-leavers arrive at uni with nothing to say in seminar groups, they expect to sit back and be spoon-fed; they can expect all they want, I'm not playing that game! I don't see it as my job to write their exam answers for them, I'll happily point them in the right directions to pursue their studies and offer any amount of guidance they require. I expect growth and new ideas, the sausage-factory method only turns out copies with pieces of paper and nothing novel to say, I like originality.
> 
> Of course, I'm a bit of a dinosaur and way out of touch with modern ideas.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your idea of a gap year. I've always said I think a year of community service would be a good idea before college. It would be a good introduction to the real world. I tell my GS that his college classes this year and next will help prepare him for the college environment. Two of his classes are on-line, so he is totally responsible for getting things done in a timely manner. There is no teacher giving reminders of upcoming due dates. He's very good about finishing assignments long before the due date.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, well just one more post before I leave, tee hee. My son took off a year and worked on a cruise ship in a band after 4 years of college before his masters. He travelled the world and went from Alaska to the tip of S. America, or at least as far down as where it gets cold again. Then on another cruise line he saw part of Africa, the Mediterranean, and up to Scotland, Holland, Russia and other countries. I know it isn't the same as community service, and I do so love that idea, but it did expose him to the rest of the world. He told me that what makes him happiest and fulfills him is when he is helping someone. Love that about him. At the time he was helping needy children and adults get the financing they needed, scholarships, for music lessons at a community music school in our area.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.


BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your idea of a gap year. I've always said I think a year of community service would be a good idea before college. It would be a good introduction to the real world. I tell my GS that his college classes this year and next will help prepare him for the college environment. Two of his classes are on-line, so he is totally responsible for getting things done in a timely manner. There is no teacher giving reminders of upcoming due dates. He's very good about finishing assignments long before the due date.
> 
> 
> 
> I would add my vote for that, too--DD needs some time off, and we need to find another school to boot; she's been going three years now and they still can't seem to get her into the core courses she needs.
Click to expand...

How old is the DD? is it school level or Uni level core courses that she needs entry to?


----------



## Joe P

o'k took the neighbor's adult cocker (Ebony) to the groomers early this a.m. and I repeating myself? We are babysitting their new cocker puppy 10 weeks old while they take their inlaws to the River Walk, The Alamo, and San Frenando Cathedral and we have their three dogs and our four dogs and the cat and the shrub man. I am trying to do all them some lunch Chicken Salad.

If you don't do chicken salad here is my simple "receipt"

I buy cans of white chicken, drain, dump in bowl, chop up fine (onion, dill pickle, celery) put mayonaise in mix up and put on bread with lettuce. yummy. 

like you said simple food for simple folk. he he. I really like making things from scratch because everything is filled with fillers and salt. I want to a dessert for our neighbors dinner we are doing for tomorrow night. I want a simple cake receipt that you back in a pan, frost in a pan and put the lid on it to keep it fresh. Any ideas, y'all?

Home made spaghetti, tossed vegetable salad, home done garlic bread and a cake dessert if y'all have a simple "from scratch" cake. he he. 

I need to go to the yard after I clean up after the lunch. see ya.


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:



> How old is the DD? is it school level or Uni level core courses that she needs entry to?


She's 21 and in third year at uni but still terribly lacking in core courses for her major. We talked about an alternate major but found out the school doesn't even offer that subject as a major. She's frustrated and burned out since she started right after high school, and I'm in agreement with her that some time off to work might do some good.

I don't feel I can push her too much, since in my own experience, I went one semester and couldn't stand it--dropped out, got married, had all my kids, and then went back when I was 30...much better the second time around!


----------



## Grandma Gail

Joe, I love your giggle. he he


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
Click to expand...

http://www.foodess.com/2012/01/homemade-ranch-dressing/

This recipe seems very close to what I know as ranch dressing.


----------



## Joe P

Grandma Gail said:


> Joe, I love your giggle. he he


grandma Gail you are as sweet as can be, thank you so very much, you rock !


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the DD? is it school level or Uni level core courses that she needs entry to?
> 
> 
> 
> She's 21 and in third year at uni but still terribly lacking in core courses for her major. We talked about an alternate major but found out the school doesn't even offer that subject as a major. She's frustrated and burned out since she started right after high school, and I'm in agreement with her that some time off to work might do some good.
> 
> I don't feel I can push her too much, since in my own experience, I went one semester and couldn't stand it--dropped out, got married, had all my kids, and then went back when I was 30...much better the second time around!
Click to expand...

took me forty years to complete my BA. BUT I had switched to a BFA [Fine Arts] inbetween, and Senate sat on that for 14 years, and not until I applied to complete it did they decide I had already enough papers. Life would have been so different had I known...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.foodess.com/2012/01/homemade-ranch-dressing/
> 
> This recipe seems very close to what I know as ranch dressing.
Click to expand...

thanks Sorlenna have it copied and filed now, Have yet to work out how to get things out of the laptop into the external hard drive, must try again soon...


----------



## NanaCaren

Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> o'k took the neighbor's adult cocker (Ebony) to the groomers early this a.m. and I repeating myself? We are babysitting their new cocker puppy 10 weeks old while they take their inlaws to the River Walk, The Alamo, and San Frenando Cathedral and we have their three dogs and our four dogs and the cat and the shrub man. I am trying to do all them some lunch Chicken Salad.
> 
> If you don't do chicken salad here is my simple "receipt"
> 
> I buy cans of white chicken, drain, dump in bowl, chop up fine (onion, dill pickle, celery) put mayonaise in mix up and put on bread with lettuce. yummy.
> 
> like you said simple food for simple folk. he he. I really like making things from scratch because everything is filled with fillers and salt. I want to a dessert for our neighbors dinner we are doing for tomorrow night. I want a simple cake receipt that you back in a pan, frost in a pan and put the lid on it to keep it fresh. Any ideas, y'all?
> 
> Home made spaghetti, tossed vegetable salad, home done garlic bread and a cake dessert if y'all have a simple "from scratch" cake. he he.
> 
> I need to go to the yard after I clean up after the lunch. see ya.


Chicken in a can, is very new here Joe, and horrifically expensive, so I will probably make this the next time I am jointing the whole bird! BUT you are no, 'simpleton'...
are you looking for a microwaved cake?


----------



## Lurker 2

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> ...
> took me forty years to complete my BA. BUT I had switched to a BFA [Fine Arts] inbetween, and Senate sat on that for 14 years, and not until I applied to complete it did they decide I had already enough papers. Life would have been so different had I known...
> 
> 
> 
> I had been one of the student reps on a committee reviewing the degree regs. but what I did not know- bogged down as I was in nappies [none plastic] and the H#1's abuse, and we had moved far from Auckland, was that they had eased up on the degree regs.
> 
> Mini computers had been invented, and could be built with a soldering iron [small enough]. Most needed an air-conditioned room, but only the military would have been using the internet. Once they had got that figured. You had to buy a 'Calendar' from the particular Uni, to work out what was what- and it was far more important to be there for the two girls- at one point everything we wore, except shoes, and everything we ate, including the chicken was home grown, had to buy rice and flour ofcourse, but I bought organic wheat and ground it. just noticed in a PM I wrote else where definite evidence of dyslexia. Always muddle left and right. I was very dead on 'arrival' probably did not help. Mum being the skilful OT that she was, and as her first baby, I guess I am pretty lucky the brain damage is so un-noticeable.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

I hear you! I wish we had known beforehand how scarce these courses would be, too (she might have started out somewhere else instead of now feeling we've wasted all this time).


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna, beautiful work! I can see the Indian influence in your art.


----------



## FireballDave

Poledra65 said:


> Dave, great design, once I get moved I'm going to go through all your patterns I have saved and do a couple sets at least for table settings.


Thanks, I'm glad you like the motif, it's surprisingly quick to make and looks more sophisticated than some of my designs,

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.


I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k took the neighbor's adult cocker (Ebony) to the groomers early this a.m. and I repeating myself? We are babysitting their new cocker puppy 10 weeks old while they take their inlaws to the River Walk, The Alamo, and San Frenando Cathedral and we have their three dogs and our four dogs and the cat and the shrub man. I am trying to do all them some lunch Chicken Salad.
> 
> If you don't do chicken salad here is my simple "receipt"
> 
> I buy cans of white chicken, drain, dump in bowl, chop up fine (onion, dill pickle, celery) put mayonaise in mix up and put on bread with lettuce. yummy.
> 
> like you said simple food for simple folk. he he. I really like making things from scratch because everything is filled with fillers and salt. I want to a dessert for our neighbors dinner we are doing for tomorrow night. I want a simple cake receipt that you back in a pan, frost in a pan and put the lid on it to keep it fresh. Any ideas, y'all?
> 
> Home made spaghetti, tossed vegetable salad, home done garlic bread and a cake dessert if y'all have a simple "from scratch" cake. he he.
> 
> I need to go to the yard after I clean up after the lunch. see ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken in a can, is very new here Joe, and horrifically expensive, so I will probably make this the next time I am jointing the whole bird! BUT you are no, 'simpleton'...
> are you looking for a microwaved cake?
Click to expand...

no, I want to bake it in the reg. oven in an aluminum pan that I have that has a clip on plastic lid that is kind of air tight that keeps the cake fresh.

I buy 6 huge cans of chicken at Costco for 4or 5 dollars, I think. I do chickens sometimes and boil it all down to do my own chicken broth etc, and extra pieces I make chicken pot pie from grandma's pastry and pot pie receipt. I just love that word receipt. he he.giggle giggle


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have the same problem, but my assistant only seems to do tea or coffee. What colour are the roots, nondescript?

Tessa


----------



## DorisT

Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the DD? is it school level or Uni level core courses that she needs entry to?
> 
> 
> 
> She's 21 and in third year at uni but still terribly lacking in core courses for her major. We talked about an alternate major but found out the school doesn't even offer that subject as a major. She's frustrated and burned out since she started right after high school, and I'm in agreement with her that some time off to work might do some good.
> 
> I don't feel I can push her too much, since in my own experience, I went one semester and couldn't stand it--dropped out, got married, had all my kids, and then went back when I was 30...much better the second time around!
Click to expand...

Sorlenna, I took what was called a Classical Course (Latin, French, sciences, math) in high school, always wanted to go to college, but for various reasons (father lost his job, mother passed away) missed out. Very few of my classmates attended college back then. Worked my way through secretarial school, got married, worked about 7 years, stayed home to raise my family for 18 years, then finally when I was 49, began college studies. I'll never regret it. I was amazed that I still remembered so much of what I had learned in high school. Managed to graduate with a 4.0 GPA in one degree, and 3.8 in another. It's the smartest thing I ever did!! :thumbup:

Your daughter will find her way. Sometimes, it just takes time. Glad you returned to give it another try.


----------



## Joe P

I nee to take a quick showeer and get some shorts and a t shirt on and flip flops and take Jesse over to do mom's lenai closet from #apt 415 to her new #715 and she is then in like flin right?? Jesse is Mama's provider's husband that has helped do the shrubbery here in down town McQueeney, Texas at 88 degrees wishing, hoping and praying please for rain as tomorrow we start "STAGE TWO Water Restrictions" our aquafer is below 650 ft. ish pray for us in the worst drought in Texas history. God awful!!


----------



## DorisT

Joe, you said you wanted to make a cake "from scratch." Would you be interested in a cake mix recipe that has only 1 or 2 other ingredients? It uses a chocolate or devil's food mix with a can of cherry pie filling and is very moist.


----------



## pammie1234

I love the gourds! I am going to start looking for some. But I think it will be fall before I can get any. The swirl design with crackle paint is awesome. You did a super job!


----------



## Sorlenna

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, I took what was called a Classical Course (Latin, French, sciences, math) in high school, always wanted to go to college, but for various reasons (father lost his job, mother passed away) missed out. Very few of my classmates attended college back then. Worked my way through secretarial school, got married, worked about 7 years, stayed home to raise my family for 18 years, then finally when I was 49, began college studies. I'll never regret it. I was amazed that I still remembered so much of what I had learned in high school. Managed to graduate with a 4.0 GPA in one degree, and 3.8 in another. It's the smartest thing I ever did!! :thumbup:
> 
> Your daughter will find her way. Sometimes, it just takes time. Glad you returned to give it another try.


I did all the advanced stuff in high school, too (took Latin, lots of biology and chemistry, as I was looking at veterinary school at first). I think part of the reason I didn't make it in college the first time was that I'd had so many advanced courses in HS that I felt I was "going backward" with the freshman college classes and when it wasn't a challenge, I didn't want to be there (I had an awesome animal science teacher in HS who really pushed us all). I also joke that it took me until I was 35 to figure out what I wanted to be when I grew up (still working on the growing up part, ha ha).

When I was teaching in grad school, I had some older students and they really added to the classes. I had one lady who was 73 and "finally doing this for myself." Some students were motivated and showed it, and that made getting up in the morning worthwhile. I do miss being in the classroom and have thought about going back to school again, though money is an issue now.

I'm not so worried about DD, as she still makes an effort to seek out knowledge on a daily basis (she knows more about animal anatomy than I ever did, especially the bones). Her art continues whether anyone gives her any formal instruction or not--she is incredibly focused. Whatever she chooses, I'm still so very proud of her.

We went to gem & mineral store yesterday and Bub bought a string of lapis lazuli and a pendant of the same; it's one of my favorite stones, and I'm looking forward to working with that when I get some time. This morning I've made him a couple of leather hair pieces (they go over the ponytail--he's finally let his hair grow out enough!), so I'll see what he thinks of those when he gets home. We are supposed to go out to meet a friend of his for dinner and a drink tonight as well, though right now, I have to get my behind to work--didn't realize it was so late, so I'll be back when I can!


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the same problem, but my assistant only seems to do tea or coffee. What colour are the roots, nondescript?
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Once upon a time they were dark brown, now they're grey. Never mind, with thanks to Eugene Sheuller for boiling up hair dye in his Paris flat in 1907, they all disappear in the time it takes to drink a couple of glasses of wine and flick through a glossy magazine!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I nee to take a quick showeer and get some shorts and a t shirt on and flip flops and take Jesse over to do mom's lenai closet from #apt 415 to her new #715 and she is then in like flin right?? Jesse is Mama's provider's husband that has helped do the shrubbery here in down town McQueeney, Texas at 88 degrees wishing, hoping and praying please for rain as tomorrow we start "STAGE TWO Water Restrictions" our aquafer is below 650 ft. ish pray for us in the worst drought in Texas history. God awful!!


Wow! drought in Texas, that sounds serious indeed. do you have any dietary restrictions, Joe? Also which suits you best? weight or cup measurements? I am a bit vague about butter sticks, but Dave is sure to have that one sussed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, I took what was called a Classical Course (Latin, French, sciences, math) in high school, always wanted to go to college, but for various reasons (father lost his job, mother passed away) missed out. Very few of my classmates attended college back then. Worked my way through secretarial school, got married, worked about 7 years, stayed home to raise my family for 18 years, then finally when I was 49, began college studies. I'll never regret it. I was amazed that I still remembered so much of what I had learned in high school. Managed to graduate with a 4.0 GPA in one degree, and 3.8 in another. It's the smartest thing I ever did!! :thumbup:
> 
> Your daughter will find her way. Sometimes, it just takes time. Glad you returned to give it another try.
> 
> 
> 
> I did all the advanced stuff in high school, too (took Latin, lots of biology and chemistry, as I was looking at veterinary school at first). I think part of the reason I didn't make it in college the first time was that I'd had so many advanced courses in HS that I felt I was "going backward" with the freshman college classes and when it wasn't a challenge, I didn't want to be there (I had an awesome animal science teacher in HS who really pushed us all). I also joke that it took me until I was 35 to figure out what I wanted to be when I grew up (still working on the growing up part, ha ha).
> 
> When I was teaching in grad school, I had some older students and they really added to the classes. I had one lady who was 73 and "finally doing this for myself." Some students were motivated and showed it, and that made getting up in the morning worthwhile. I do miss being in the classroom and have thought about going back to school again, though money is an issue now.
> 
> I'm not so worried about DD, as she still makes an effort to seek out knowledge on a daily basis (she knows more about animal anatomy than I ever did, especially the bones). Her art continues whether anyone gives her any formal instruction or not--she is incredibly focused. Whatever she chooses, I'm still so very proud of her.
> 
> We went to gem & mineral store yesterday and Bub bought a string of lapis lazuli and a pendant of the same; it's one of my favorite stones, and I'm looking forward to working with that when I get some time. This morning I've made him a couple of leather hair pieces (they go over the ponytail--he's finally let his hair grow out enough!), so I'll see what he thinks of those when he gets home. We are supposed to go out to meet a friend of his for dinner and a drink tonight as well, though right now, I have to get my behind to work--didn't realize it was so late, so I'll be back when I can!
Click to expand...

*ronwen [DD] and I love Lapis Lazuli, but the stones I bought for her and the DGD in Glasgow [Scotland], are some lovely turquoises. Have to get a pair of jewelry pliers to get started, and the appropriate tray to work on, my cousin gave me a mat. She also got me started tatting, but I am waiting for Ringo to grow up a bit... 
Also did a classics course at High School, as well as German. But followed at Uni only with French. Had a rotten and elderly teacher for maths and the sciences. Girls were supposed not to be able to learn chemistry or physics. Most gave up maths at the earliest possible point.*


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
Click to expand...

I get Hidden valley lower fat, but I suppose you may not have that brand there. But I think ranch is probably world-wide as a description for one kind of dressing. I love sour cream on baked potatoes, but I have the dressing on hand and it is lower fat and with some flavor I like. A little piquant I would say.


----------



## flockie

Well, I started working on the Wedding Afghan. What a disaster! The pattern called for 115 cast on stitches and I wanted to make it wider. I used my graph paper to figure out if it is as simple as casting on 230.... well, no. It was 229, which is okay. So into row three of the pattern and had a problem, but found I omitted a yarn over. So I fixed that and got to the end of row five and had 3 stitches left and I needed 5 for the repeat. Could find no error, so I again went back to my graph paper and worked out five rows on paper and I should have been okay. So, I tore out row five and re-did it and still had a problem. Long story short, I ripped out the entire thing and am now knitting a 5 row border of P1, K1, P1 then using the Horseshoe Print pattern for the rest of the afghan. It's an 8 row repeat, but is a rather quick knit once you get into it. After wasting 2 days playing with the other pattern, I have until Saturday night to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday, May 5th. Think I'm cutting it a bit close????? 

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I wish they did here.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they did here.
Click to expand...

If I want to drive over to the 'big city' and pay more, I get a whole hour including head massage and wine offered. You know it's absurd to drive 45 miles in one direction for a haircut, even if they give you dinner.


----------



## iamsam

5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
> 
> 
> 
> I get Hidden valley lower fat, but I suppose you may not have that brand there. But I think ranch is probably world-wide as a description for one kind of dressing. I love sour cream on baked potatoes, but I have the dressing on hand and it is lower fat and with some flavor I like. A little piquant I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> definitely never seen a Ranch Dressing- we do have BBQ dressing but that is more of a ketchup...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html
Click to expand...

good morning/afternoon Sam!!


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:



> Well, I started working on the Wedding Afghan. What a disaster! The pattern called for 115 cast on stitches and I wanted to make it wider. I used my graph paper to figure out if it is as simple as casting on 230.... well, no. It was 229, which is okay. So into row three of the pattern and had a problem, but found I omitted a yarn over. So I fixed that and got to the end of row five and had 3 stitches left and I needed 5 for the repeat. Could find no error, so I again went back to my graph paper and worked out five rows on paper and I should have been okay. So, I tore out row five and re-did it and still had a problem. Long story short, I ripped out the entire thing and am now knitting a 5 row border of P1, K1, P1 then using the Horseshoe Print pattern for the rest of the afghan. It's an 8 row repeat, but is a rather quick knit once you get into it. After wasting 2 days playing with the other pattern, I have until Saturday night to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday, May 5th. Think I'm cutting it a bit close?????
> 
> Flockie


Best of Luck!!


----------



## iamsam

althea - i missed it - where are you going?

sam



Althea said:


> It's 1.15 pm on Monday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up from page 3 - about three hours' worth! I've had such a busy time socialising from Thursday through to Sunday - so many folk to catch up with before I go away on Saturday. Lunch with former boss and his wife on Thursday; great to catch up with KPers Darowil & Leanna over 'brunch' on Friday; family get-to-gether on Saturday (especially for great-nephew's 12th birthday on Tuesday, but also to say goodbye); and lunch on Sunday with some former workmates from 18 years ago when I worked in Hansard (parliamentary reporting). Australia follows the British Westminister system of government - Hansard is the official record of the proceedings of parliament. So 40 pages later on the TP, here I am. Two loads of washing this morning, down to the post office to have my mail held while I'm away, paid all the bills which will fall due in May, and finally here I am. Handyandrea, fell about laughing with your cat story. As a cat owner ($300 for 3 weeks in the cattery while I'm away, even though I'm also providing his food!) I understand their antics and their attitudes. Darowil, loved your photos - haven't been to Glenelg on the tram for ages - must do so when I get back. NanaJ, thanks for your good wishes for my holiday. I'll check back again before I leave.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html
Click to expand...

finally checked it out, I am going to make a few for my daughter's birthday- December!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> althea - i missed it - where are you going?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 1.15 pm on Monday in Adelaide, and I've just caught up from page 3 - about three hours' worth! I've had such a busy time socialising from Thursday through to Sunday - so many folk to catch up with before I go away on Saturday. Lunch with former boss and his wife on Thursday; great to catch up with KPers Darowil & Leanna over 'brunch' on Friday; family get-to-gether on Saturday (especially for great-nephew's 12th birthday on Tuesday, but also to say goodbye); and lunch on Sunday with some former workmates from 18 years ago when I worked in Hansard (parliamentary reporting). Australia follows the British Westminister system of government - Hansard is the official record of the proceedings of parliament. So 40 pages later on the TP, here I am. Two loads of washing this morning, down to the post office to have my mail held while I'm away, paid all the bills which will fall due in May, and finally here I am. Handyandrea, fell about laughing with your cat story. As a cat owner ($300 for 3 weeks in the cattery while I'm away, even though I'm also providing his food!) I understand their antics and their attitudes. Darowil, loved your photos - haven't been to Glenelg on the tram for ages - must do so when I get back. NanaJ, thanks for your good wishes for my holiday. I'll check back again before I leave.
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure it is a visit to 'Blighty' [UK].


----------



## iamsam

carol - i didn't miss it - i was going to post a question asking what pre-juvenie moves was - don't think you said ice skating in the first post. i need everything in black and white and well explained. lol

sam



carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


----------



## dandylion

Hello everyone, 
Its been interesting to hear the new, virtual voices this tea party, and enlightening to sit back and just read in spite of all of the temptations to chime in, but Im glad I have listened and not yapped this time. 

Its time now for me to complement the pictures , projects and recipe/receipts I have copied. Good work everybody, and many thanks !!!

I have to say that I did my own roots this afternoon, with LOreal root repair, and nobody served me anything  I ate a fried egg sandwich with coffee and a couple of dill pickles, because I splurged on a jar of Clausen pickles last week and have been eating them every chance I get . The sandwich was fried egg on a whole wheat hot dog bun. Hows that for making do with what was on hand? One of my best, simple standby, concoctions I have to say. 

Im going to baby-sit the beloved grandniece tonight, and wont be reading more until tomorrow night. Ill catch up then. Have fun, all, yall.


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.


Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is. 
I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> I'm going to try and post a picture I took the other day of a corner of our deck and some of our backyard. Hope I'm successful! Don't pay atttention to the date on the pic. I still haven't figured out how to change it on the camera.


it looks a lovely spot, Doris, I missed it first time round!


----------



## Dreamweaver

carol's gifts said:


> In Case you missed my announcement-My darling 12yr old granddaughter PASSED her pre-juvenile moves test in ice skating. We were so proud of her!!! She was jubilant as well.


Congratulations... I LOVE to ice skate and love to watch it as well.... Good for her.... Hope to see he in the Olympics one day.......


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.


Someone posted a link, forgotten who, which I have copied into my recipe file, but thank you, very much!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
Click to expand...

 :lol: Guess I'd better offer it before he asks!

Cherry Chocolate Cake

One 21 oz. can cherry pie filling
3 eggs
One 18.25 oz. package chocolate cake mix (I've used devil's food and fudge, too)

Combine above and mix until well blended. Pour into greased and well-floured 9 x 13 pan. (If you use cocoa instead of flour, you won't get that white coating on the cake.)

Bake at 350F for 35 to 40minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched. Cool. Serve with chocolate topping. I serve with Cool Whip or you could frost with chocolate frosting.

Source: Comstock cherry pie filling label.

My recipe is 23 years old, but the same general recipe has been around longer than that. As Sue said, it's also called Dump Cake.


----------



## iamsam

i vote for blue cheese.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i vote for blue cheese.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!
Click to expand...

I've got to agree with Sam. However the teens would pick ranch.


----------



## iamsam

make me an appointment.

sam



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy - it is going on to five in the evening right now - now sure what time you posted - i have spent most of the day catching up, doing laundry (you don't have to dust that first) and knitting on a baby sweater.

hope all going well for you and fale.

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good morning/afternoon Sam!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i vote for blue cheese.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got to agree with Sam. However the teens would pick ranch.
Click to expand...

They both sound good, but Sam has won by a whisker.


----------



## iamsam

i thought i had posted it a while back but here it is.

Dump cake
1 can crushed pineapple and juice
One large can cherry pie filling
1/2 pound butter
Yellow cake mix
9x13 baking dish
Pineapple and juice
Pie filling
Yellow cake mix
Melted butter over everything
350/1 hr

sam



dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> myfanwy - it is going on to five in the evening right now - now sure what time you posted - i have spent most of the day catching up, doing laundry (you don't have to dust that first) and knitting on a baby sweater.
> 
> hope all going well for you and fale.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.
> 
> It is 8-42 here [am.] yeah, washing is brilliant with all the modern machines. I realised again this morning how nice it is to wash up the dishes on a chilly morning. Must get on with my crochet snood.
> I am expecting my official visitor again at 11, hopefully it won't be another 'no show'! m.
> 
> Fale is sound asleep, [typically] after a vast breakfast. Will have to wake him up before the woman comes. Ringo will be learning his 'manners' again, has to be polite with visitors. The woman is fortunately an animal lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i vote for blue cheese.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got to agree with Sam. However the teens would pick ranch.
Click to expand...

Blue cheese dressing, yum!!


----------



## pammie1234

This is what has been found on the menu of some of the high end restaurants:
a wedge of iceberg lettuce, blue cheese dressing, and bacon bits. So simple, yet fabulous!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - a definite knit project for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these dust bunnies will not jump to the hair dryer!
> http://knittingpatterndepot.blogspot.ca/2006_09_27_archive.html
Click to expand...

It is not too late to knit a couple for the two puppies you have left!!! Thought they were cute bunnies! They are only an inch or two big! They look good in fuzzy purple!!! Hickory would like that! haha


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nee to take a quick showeer and get some shorts and a t shirt on and flip flops and take Jesse over to do mom's lenai closet from #apt 415 to her new #715 and she is then in like flin right?? Jesse is Mama's provider's husband that has helped do the shrubbery here in down town McQueeney, Texas at 88 degrees wishing, hoping and praying please for rain as tomorrow we start "STAGE TWO Water Restrictions" our aquafer is below 650 ft. ish pray for us in the worst drought in Texas history. God awful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! drought in Texas, that sounds serious indeed. do you have any dietary restrictions, Joe? Also which suits you best? weight or cup measurements? I am a bit vague about butter sticks, but Dave is sure to have that one sussed!
Click to expand...

just got home from dog pick up and I love cup receipts. not weight, thanks, kid. joe p


----------



## Joe P

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Guess I'd better offer it before he asks!
> 
> thanks, I copied on my 3/5 card for my recipe box and I will do this
> 
> Cherry Chocolate Cake
> 
> One 21 oz. can cherry pie filling
> 3 eggs
> One 18.25 oz. package chocolate cake mix (I've used devil's food and fudge, too)
> 
> Combine above and mix until well blended. Pour into greased and well-floured 9 x 13 pan. (If you use cocoa instead of flour, you won't get that white coating on the cake.)
> 
> Bake at 350F for 35 to 40minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched. Cool. Serve with chocolate topping. I serve with Cool Whip or you could frost with chocolate frosting.
> 
> Source: Comstock cherry pie filling label.
> 
> My recipe is 23 years old, but the same general recipe has been around longer than that. As Sue said, it's also called Dump Cake.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

sam talk to me about pineapple in cake, I am not a fan of pineapple but does it not taste or what. I like the choc thing but the lemon cake is good too or am I being too weird? I am going to copy your receipt too. take care sam and thank you so much for caring and copying it again to me.


----------



## theyarnlady

Thank you Doris T and Sam for Dump cake recipts, 
they both look like a good simple and tasty cake when in a hurry.


----------



## budasha

Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dad loved fresh water eel - mother hated to even cook it - he was the only one who would eat it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale eats eel any way he can get it. I literally cannot stomach fresh eel. Smoked eel, in the traditional Maori method of smoking is a truly gourmet experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta tell you my eel tale, yrs ago, i worked 2 jobs and the nite job was at wal mart, i worked what was called the hardline side, anything not clothing, hence i opened the perfume counter, mixed paint, caught birds, mice, gerbles, fish. one nite, i was called to the fish tanks, i was thinking ok, some more guppies to catch and usually they handpick the guppies for color, so off i went, well, little did i know they had a tank seperate with eels in it, the guy wanted 2, well, for one thing, my net was small, the tank was deep and i had to reach really far into tank :shock: well, i tried for the longest and i was soaking wet with sweat (nerves i guess) finally i said to the guy, if you want them your just gonna have to catch them yourself, too snakie looking for me, i told him the price to write on the baggies, couldn't even do that, yuk yuk yuk :-( sometime i will tell you of when i had to catch a big white cockatoo looking thing, i caught it alright, but it had no tale feathers when i got through with it :?
Click to expand...

How long did you last at that job? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe P

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
Click to expand...

DON't woryy I will


----------



## Tessadele

Hello Everybody, I've been rushing back to this TP, reading a line or two then rushing off to carry on with numerous tasks & phone calls all day & evening, so all the posts I was going to make got delayed until now I can't remember who said what, and neither can I remember what I was going to say.
I hope you are all well or at least improving if you're not too good. I think I should go to bed now, I have so much to do this week as we are going away for a few days next week & I can't risk being tired. However I know I will keep having a peek during the night to read the posts. Think I should sign this
Confused of Emsworth.

Tessa.


----------



## Sorlenna

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you Doris T and Sam for Dump cake recipts,
> they both look like a good simple and tasty cake when in a hurry.


I'd think if one were particular about making the cake bit from scratch, you could certainly use a favorite recipe and then just dump the rest in? It does sound fantastic...wonder if I could pull off a sugar free version?!

I've just found out we're not going out tonight after all, so I'm going to have to pull supper out of my hat! Ack.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> make me an appointment.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be one of those afternoons, taking Chrissy and friends to get their hair done. Pre-prom such fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly due to go to my colourist, have to keep my roots under control, they serve customers wines, beers and nibbles, it's very civilised.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lisa is an excellent colourist and cutter, one can't take chances with chemicals. A little while back we up-dated my urchin style, _The Lad_ said I was starting to look 'respectable' bordering on 'distinguished', I had to do something with insulting terms like those being aimed at me!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Joe, a made in the mixer cake, for your Kitchenaide! this was one of my elder daughter's favourites

Chocolate Cake,
1 1/2 cups flour [cake flour would be best- or other lower gluten flour, ours is known as 'standard']
1 cup sugar
4 eggs
75 g butter, Dave may help us both on that one!
1/4 cup milk
4 tspn baking powder
4 Tbsp cocoa
1/4 cup boiling water

Filling:

1 1/2 cups icing sugar
4 Tbsp cocoa
50g butter
3 Tbsp boiling water

Grease the sides a deep cake pan, Mwyffanwy specifies two pans because she wanted it filled but it can equally be used as an icing. line the bottom of the tin with buttered greaseproof paper, or baking paper [this does not need greasing]
Put the flour, sugar, eggs, softened butter, and milk in the mixer bowl. Beat on medium speed for 6 minutes. fold in the B.Powder. Mix the cocoa and boiling water to a smooth paste, and fold carefully but thoroughly into the cake mixture. [use the recommended slow speed]. Place the mix in the prepared cake pan 
Bake at 350- 375F for about 40 minutes. the test for 'doneness', is when a finger pressed lightly on top makes a small impression, that bounces back when you lift your finger. or poke in a metal knitting needle, or other skewer, if the mixture sticks to the probe, give it another 5 minutes or so. It is hard to be exact about this, because so much depends on your oven.
make the filling [icing] when the cake is cold.

Put the seived icing sugar, and cocoa into the mixer bowl,
add softened butter, Add the boiling water slowly, with the machine on a medium speed. increase speed and beat till light and fluffy. If you have made the cake in two pans, this can be used as a filling. Alternatively, the cake can be split and filled and iced with a chocolate icing. 
Or spread over the top of your cake, in the tin.

Chocolate Cream Icing
4 oz butter
2 oz cocoa sifted
2 oz castor sugar
2 oz icing sugar
a few drops vanilla essence

Beat together, and if available beat in 2Tbsp double [whipping] cream. Spread over cooled cake.

[2 Tbsp castor sugar= 1 oz
sifted icing sugar [I think you know this as Superfine] 4 Tbsp = 1 oz.
2 Tbsp butter = 1 oz sorry I don't know how to do this in sticks.]

However my real favourite for chocolate cake is a coconut icing

1/2 can evaporated milk [ours comes in 410 ml can sorry can't find the equivalent for you]
3 yolks of egg
1/2 cup sugar

Cook on a low heat till thick, then add 1 cup coconut
spread over the cake when this cools.

Just found another Chocolate Cake receipt

Dry mix:

2 cups flour
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa
2 heaped tsp baking powder

Wet mx:

1 cup milk
1 dsp vinegar
2 eggs
4 oz butter
1 cup lukewarm water
mix in 1 1/2 tsp baking soda

combine and beat well.
Bake in greased tin at 355F till cooked- about 35- 45 minutes.

the coconut topping goes well with this one.


----------



## FireballDave

75 grams = 2.5 ounces

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

After spending hours at the salon, the girls that didn't want to get their hair done, are dyeing their hair in the bathroom. Bright pink or very red, should be interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren! My goodness gracious me! I have seen a few around with a real red, not Henna. Quite often on Black hair!


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> 75 grams = 2.5 ounces
> 
> Dave


thanks, Dave, I have remembered that an oz. is approximately 28g, but we all now use 25g to the oz. so therefore 50g is 2 oz approximately. It is not a matter of 'life or death'.


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started working on the Wedding Afghan. What a disaster! The pattern called for 115 cast on stitches and I wanted to make it wider. I used my graph paper to figure out if it is as simple as casting on 230.... well, no. It was 229, which is okay. So into row three of the pattern and had a problem, but found I omitted a yarn over. So I fixed that and got to the end of row five and had 3 stitches left and I needed 5 for the repeat. Could find no error, so I again went back to my graph paper and worked out five rows on paper and I should have been okay. So, I tore out row five and re-did it and still had a problem. Long story short, I ripped out the entire thing and am now knitting a 5 row border of P1, K1, P1 then using the Horseshoe Print pattern for the rest of the afghan. It's an 8 row repeat, but is a rather quick knit once you get into it. After wasting 2 days playing with the other pattern, I have until Saturday night to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday, May 5th. Think I'm cutting it a bit close?????
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Myfanwy, need all the help I can get.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren! My goodness gracious me! I have seen a few around with a real red, not Henna. Quite often on Black hair!


One is going all pink, the other one is just doing the underside red.


----------



## Lurker 2

are they blondes?


----------



## DorisT

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren! My goodness gracious me! I have seen a few around with a real red, not Henna. Quite often on Black hair!
> 
> 
> 
> One is going all pink, the other one is just doing the underside red.
Click to expand...

How fun it is to be young!! What will the mothers think when they get home or are they your girls? :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Signing out for a bit- the woman is due in 10 minutes.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> are they blondes?


The pink hair was blonde.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 grams = 2.5 ounces
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Dave, I have remembered that an oz. is approximately 28g, but we all now use 25g to the oz. so therefore 50g is 2 oz approximately. It is not a matter of 'life or death'.
Click to expand...

Most receipts are written so one either follows the Imperial or Metric measures, the proportions are the same, but one shouldn't mix the two. One ounce is 28.4 grams, so most people with metric weights would use 55 or 60 grams for 2 ounces. The standard rounded conversions are:

1 oz - 30g
2 oz - 55g
3 oz - 85g
4 oz- 115g
5 oz - 140g
6 oz - 170g
7 oz - 200g
8 oz - 225g
9 oz - 255g
10 oz - 285g
11 oz - 310g
12 oz - 340g
13 oz - 370g
14 oz - 400g
15 oz - 425g
16 oz - 450g

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren! My goodness gracious me! I have seen a few around with a real red, not Henna. Quite often on Black hair!
> 
> 
> 
> One is going all pink, the other one is just doing the underside red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How fun it is to be young!! What will the mothers think when they get home or are they your girls? :roll:
Click to expand...

I make them get permission every time they do anything like this. There has only been one girl that wasn't allowed. Jamie is one of them that is dyeing her hair.


----------



## wannabear

Myfanwy, I want to just tell you that over here, we buy butter mostly by the pound. It comes in a box with four individually wrapped sticks. The sticks are eight tablespoons each, or of course a quarter pound each, and Dave took care of the grams and ounces. The wrappers on the sticks have markings like a ruler so you can cut off the number of spoons of butter you want. 

It all works out great till we start to try to trade these things back and forth! The only thing I worry about measuring carefully is cake ingredients, because the success of the cake might depend heavily on proper ingredients and process. Cookies are much less fussy. For plain cookies to roll out and cut (as we do for Christmas) the percentage of sugar, flour and butter can be all over the place. If I'm mailing them I make them by a sturdy recipe, and if they are not to leave the house, I use the rich butter, low flour alternative. We have Santas, wreaths, stockings, angels, stars, Christmas trees, gingerbread men, and more shapes for Christmas cookies. What do you do?


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
Click to expand...

I didn't make it. I buy it at the grocery store already done and bottled. I tried the organic brand but my gd wanted the old kind. Today when I offered her the carrots, she asked what kind of ranch I had. I assured her it was the "other" kind, the non-organic. Our grocery store has its own brand "Wegmans" Ranch but there are other brands too. I hadn't had it for years until I started babysitting and found that was a way she liked veggies. Sorry I'm so late but I babysit here and then transport the grandchildren home. Don't get much done these days and when I'm done, I'm tired. After everyone was home and I was alone, I had some squash soup that I made with cilantro, garlic, and topped with a little chipotle chile powder and a touch of roasted sesame oil. I made it more the texture of mashed potatoes than soup. I improvise, which is appropriate since DH is a jazz musician. Sorry I won't be able to keep up on all the pages with this babysitting, but I love stopping by for a cup of tea and will try. Grandson was so sick today with a bad headache and fever. Hope I have Grandma immunity.

I see you were asking for making it at home, not if I made it. See someone was kind enough to send you a recipe. That was nice of them. Hope you like it.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Sorlenna, you did a marvellous job. The colours fit in with the New Mex theme. Wish these were mine.


----------



## Sorlenna

budasha said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, you did a marvellous job. The colours fit in with the New Mex theme. Wish these were mine.
Click to expand...

Thanks--the set of colors most common in the art here happens to be my favorite!


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> i thought i had posted it a while back but here it is.
> 
> Dump cake
> 1 can crushed pineapple and juice
> One large can cherry pie filling
> 1/2 pound butter
> Yellow cake mix
> 9x13 baking dish
> Pineapple and juice
> Pie filling
> Yellow cake mix
> Melted butter over everything
> 350/1 hr
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I guess that's how it got it's name? - you just dump everything all together!! Sounds good though.


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> Here is my weekend's work. I cut and sanded with a Dremel, scraper and wire brush (to clean out the inside), drew the swirl with a pencil, then cut that with the Dremel as well. The first layer is a crackle medium which makes the paint crackle and look old; then the paint is layered over that, and finally, it has a coat of gloss sealer. I like the way the natural color comes through, so I just went abstract with the design on this one.
> 
> The other two are much smaller gourds but I'm pleased with the way they turned out.


Sorienna, I love those gourds and to think one is a yarn bowl too. Going to have to go out and get some gourds. You are inspiring. I had a gourd that looked like a white swan and it lasted for almost 2 years. I painted a face on it. I think it is called a swan gourd. Bought it at a farmer's market. Thanks for sharing those with us. Beautiful. You sure are creative!!!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is a Dremel?
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel is a brand name for a small, hand-held rotary tool. It has different attachments like drill bits and sanding circles. Mine is that brand, but many people have other types and just call it that (sort of like most tissues being called Kleenex around here).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or Hoovering in the UK, which is known as Luxing here, short for Electrolux, a common brand of vacuum cleaner in NZ...
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Xeroxing too. Funny how many brand names we use for what we are doing. Had never heard Hoovering or Luxing. Very interesting. Nice to learn something new and about another culture.


----------



## Dori Sage

pammie1234 said:


> This is what has been found on the menu of some of the high end restaurants:
> a wedge of iceberg lettuce, blue cheese dressing, and bacon bits. So simple, yet fabulous!


Wedge salad - that's the best. All the restaurants are featuring that salad now.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think that you are the older one, just realize that when you reach a certain age you can start counting back words. Thats called second childhood. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :? :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL. Like that and even getting to count backwards. Yay!! Sounds good to me. I've had the 36th anniversary of my 30th birthday. Aww, that one is easy to figure out especially when you can see it written. But hey, if I can start counting backwards, we are in business. Gettin' younger every minute!


----------



## Sorlenna

At what age is one allowed to start counting backwards? I may have to use this one! :mrgreen:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> At what age is one allowed to start counting backwards? I may have to use this one! :mrgreen:


Speaking for myself, I learned to count once. Then I realized that I was dyslexic with numbers -- I could read them anywhich way they made sense to me. So now when I count, which ever order the numbers come out, then that is how it is. I am not waiting for any second childhood to turn up when the child in me is already enjoying herself!! :lol:


----------



## DorisT

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has been found on the menu of some of the high end restaurants:
> a wedge of iceberg lettuce, blue cheese dressing, and bacon bits. So simple, yet fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Wedge salad - that's the best. All the restaurants are featuring that salad now.
Click to expand...

Gee, I guess I was in style 62 years ago when, as a new bride, I would make a salad like this. But I made Thousand Island dressing for it, a mixture of chili sauce, mayo, pickle relish, and a chopped hard boiled egg if I had one. :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Marianne818--actually he has been having 3-4 days feeling pretty good. Today the delirum is starting. All day keeps asking when are we going home. Then the lady who sat with him while I went to the Drs.-he ask her wasn't she going to draw his blood. Jus insisting she call me since she tried to explain she did not draw blood. As soon as I got home he wanted me to draw his blood. He still wondering when I'm going to take him home. If still doing this by bedtime I will have to give him some benedryl. This morning I had to take our little dog"Penny" to the vet. She had a big knot under her eye. They extracted two abscess teeth and another tooth that was about to come out. Poor thing.The vet put her on antibiotic, and also gave her a shot. She was glad to get back home, but otherwise she's very healthy. Cost alot but had to be done.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Sorry Myfanwy--I realized after I sent it, that it was HandyAndrea who had posted it!!! I'm still laughing on that one! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone....oh it's noon here. Late arrival. So nice to join all of you/ Mmmmm, I love ranch. My gd loves it with carrots and dips those and other veggies in it. Great way to get her to eat those veggies. I'm babysitting her and my gs and hope I don't get sick as gs has a fever. Better eat my veggies and everything goes better with ranch. Wishing you all a great day. Now I'll have to get busy reading these pages of our tea party after I take the grandchildren home around 3:30pm. See you later.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW a translation here would help- can you make ranch dressing at home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't make it. I buy it at the grocery store already done and bottled. I tried the organic brand but my gd wanted the old kind. Today when I offered her the carrots, she asked what kind of ranch I had. I assured her it was the "other" kind, the non-organic. Our grocery store has its own brand "Wegmans" Ranch but there are other brands too. I hadn't had it for years until I started babysitting and found that was a way she liked veggies. Sorry I'm so late but I babysit here and then transport the grandchildren home. Don't get much done these days and when I'm done, I'm tired. After everyone was home and I was alone, I had some squash soup that I made with cilantro, garlic, and topped with a little chipotle chile powder and a touch of roasted sesame oil. I made it more the texture of mashed potatoes than soup. I improvise, which is appropriate since DH is a jazz musician. Sorry I won't be able to keep up on all the pages with this babysitting, but I love stopping by for a cup of tea and will try. Grandson was so sick today with a bad headache and fever. Hope I have Grandma immunity.
> 
> I see you were asking for making it at home, not if I made it. See someone was kind enough to send you a recipe. That was nice of them. Hope you like it.
Click to expand...

Have not yet had the opportunity to try it, but it sounds good!
My DGS has just come through a tummy upset. Often these things seem to occur with the changing seasons! Hope you have a jolly good rest!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Sorry Myfanwy--I realized after I sent it, that it was HandyAndrea who had posted it!!! I'm still laughing on that one! :XD:


that's OK, dear! how are things at home? Has Fred had his bandaged finger looked at yet?!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Sorlenna--Those gourds are absolutely beautiful. Love the design and colors. You have a great talent.


----------



## pammie1234

This is a really sweet story for dog lovers. Hope I can get it to download!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :lol: Joe P.--I love you too. No that is not just a wonn out expression. Because I know who loves me most-I can love myself, therefore free to love others. I had three brothers, and you,Dave, and Sam seems like my "other Brothers". Thank ya'll for sharing your personalities, wisdom, humor, and skills with us her on TP. Joe you have a natural good ole country boy personality like two of my brothers. Hope you don't mind me referring to you in this way-so I partial to southern country life style. I respect you for the way you look after your mom, and the insight as to things that bring her joy and happiness.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 grams = 2.5 ounces
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, Dave, I have remembered that an oz. is approximately 28g, but we all now use 25g to the oz. so therefore 50g is 2 oz approximately. It is not a matter of 'life or death'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most receipts are written so one either follows the Imperial or Metric measures, the proportions are the same, but one shouldn't mix the two. One ounce is 28.4 grams, so most people with metric weights would use 55 or 60 grams for 2 ounces. The standard rounded conversions are:
> 
> 1 oz - 30g
> 2 oz - 55g
> 3 oz - 85g
> 4 oz- 115g
> 5 oz - 140g
> 6 oz - 170g
> 7 oz - 200g
> 8 oz - 225g
> 9 oz - 255g
> 10 oz - 285g
> 11 oz - 310g
> 12 oz - 340g
> 13 oz - 370g
> 14 oz - 400g
> 15 oz - 425g
> 16 oz - 450g
> 
> Hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

thanks again Dave! our butter comes with 50g markings, so many of us have adjusted for that, and would not attempt 55g.
I seem to recall that you have a balance scale, and metric and other weights. Much the most accurate- does not depend on batteries or whatever.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: theyarnlady--I like that--second childhood definition!!! :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Daralene--Your GS sounds like he's pretty grounded. I remember some years back when I lived in West Virginia/Maryland area-the local school required the students to do a project of community volunteer during the year. Great opportunity to help, and assist those less fortunate, or other helpful hands to community projects. I know you must be very proud of him. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

dear Dave, has London flooded too?, it was hard to tell from this morning's news just how much of the country has been affected!


----------



## iamsam

you don't really taste the pineapple - but don't leave it out - i'm not sure what you would substitute for it.

sam



Joe P said:


> sam talk to me about pineapple in cake, I am not a fan of pineapple but does it not taste or what. I like the choc thing but the lemon cake is good too or am I being too weird? I am going to copy your receipt too. take care sam and thank you so much for caring and copying it again to me.


----------



## Joe P

myfanwy said:


> Dear Joe, a made in the mixer cake, for your Kitchenaide! this was one of my elder daughter's favourites
> 
> Chocolate Cake,
> 1 1/2 cups flour [cake flour would be best- or other lower gluten flour, ours is known as 'standard']
> 1 cup sugar
> 4 eggs
> 75 g butter, Dave may help us both on that one!
> 1/4 cup milk
> 4 tspn baking powder
> 4 Tbsp cocoa
> 1/4 cup boiling water
> 
> Filling:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups icing sugar
> 4 Tbsp cocoa
> 50g butter
> 3 Tbsp boiling water
> 
> Grease the sides a deep cake pan, Mwyffanwy specifies two pans because she wanted it filled but it can equally be used as an icing. line the bottom of the tin with buttered greaseproof paper, or baking paper [this does not need greasing]
> Put the flour, sugar, eggs, softened butter, and milk in the mixer bowl. Beat on medium speed for 6 minutes. fold in the B.Powder. Mix the cocoa and boiling water to a smooth paste, and fold carefully but thoroughly into the cake mixture. [use the recommended slow speed]. Place the mix in the prepared cake pan
> Bake at 350- 375F for about 40 minutes. the test for 'doneness', is when a finger pressed lightly on top makes a small impression, that bounces back when you lift your finger. or poke in a metal knitting needle, or other skewer, if the mixture sticks to the probe, give it another 5 minutes or so. It is hard to be exact about this, because so much depends on your oven.
> make the filling [icing] when the cake is cold.
> 
> Put the seived icing sugar, and cocoa into the mixer bowl,
> add softened butter, Add the boiling water slowly, with the machine on a medium speed. increase speed and beat till light and fluffy. If you have made the cake in two pans, this can be used as a filling. Alternatively, the cake can be split and filled and iced with a chocolate icing.
> Or spread over the top of your cake, in the tin.
> 
> Chocolate Cream Icing
> 4 oz butter
> 2 oz cocoa sifted
> 2 oz castor sugar
> 2 oz icing sugar
> a few drops vanilla essence
> 
> Beat together, and if available beat in 2Tbsp double [whipping] cream. Spread over cooled cake.
> 
> [2 Tbsp castor sugar= 1 oz
> sifted icing sugar [I think you know this as Superfine] 4 Tbsp = 1 oz.
> 2 Tbsp butter = 1 oz sorry I don't know how to do this in sticks.]
> 
> However my real favourite for chocolate cake is a coconut icing
> 
> 1/2 can evaporated milk [ours comes in 410 ml can sorry can't find the equivalent for you]
> 3 yolks of egg
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 
> Cook on a low heat till thick, then add 1 cup coconut
> spread over the cake when this cools.
> 
> Just found another Chocolate Cake receipt
> 
> Dry mix:
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 2 cups sugar
> 1/2 cup cocoa
> 2 heaped tsp baking powder
> 
> Wet mx:
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 1 dsp vinegar
> 2 eggs
> 4 oz butter
> 1 cup lukewarm water
> mix in 1 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 
> combine and beat well.
> Bake in greased tin at 355F till cooked- about 35- 45 minutes.
> 
> the coconut topping goes well with this one.


thanks, I copied and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Althea

Only 10 pages to catch up with this morning!!Thanks for your good wishes, Just Jynx, Joe P and Sam. Leaving for Europe on Saturday (Amsterdam, Paris, London) on a garden tour. Highlights are a floreade just out of Amsterdam, held only every 10 years, Monet's garden in Giverny, outside Paris, and the Chelsea flower show in London at the end of May. Lots of travelling by rail from Amsterdam. Flying from Australia to Europe takes about 20 hours, usually with a transit stop in Asia (in my case, Kuala Lumpur, but could be Hong Kong, Singapore or Bangkok, depending on the airline), so a three-week holiday is the least that's necessary to make the journey worth the flight cost and travel time. Must have an aisle seat so plenty of walking around the aircraft: don't want deep vein thrombosis again - been there, done that: not funny! Enough about me: Sorlenna, your gourds are wonderful; the dump cake recipes have been bookmarked for use on my return at the end of May; we can buy Paul Newman's ranch-style dressing in the supermarket, but I haven't tried it - I must look out for blue cheese dressing, too. Oh, by the way, for those who are directionally challenged, don't feel bad. I've lived in my current house for 12 years and still get lost going to the bathroom - I invariably walk straight past it. Big house? nope: kitchen/family area & 2 bedrooms, with the main bathrom between the two bedrooms. But I usually end up walking down the passage and finding myself in the main bedroom and retracing my steps. Mutter to myself "How long have you lived here, Althea?" So I'm in a bad way with road directions. Why are maps always written up-side-down? I can't always be travelling south, can I?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p


"I *won't* grow up..... I don't *wantta* go to school...." Don't think you and I actually have as many years as some in the room.... but there are no old people here.... only vintage... There is a sign I saw once and it suits me to a T..... I'm an antique little girl..


----------



## iamsam

it's better if you sort of spread out each layer - sometimes i use two cans cherry pie filling and two sticks of (real) butter.

sam



budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i had posted it a while back but here it is.
> 
> Dump cake
> 1 can crushed pineapple and juice
> One large can cherry pie filling
> 1/2 pound butter
> Yellow cake mix
> 9x13 baking dish
> Pineapple and juice
> Pie filling
> Yellow cake mix
> Melted butter over everything
> 350/1 hr
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, I just googled "copy cat recipe for ranch dressing" and came up with lots of hits. Hope you find one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Doris, I hope Joe makes the cake you are offering-- if it is the dump cake, I am thinking of it is always a hit, and seems like it is more involved than it is.
> I wonder if Sam has that recipe???? dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that's how it got it's name? - you just dump everything all together!! Sounds good though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> Only 10 pages to catch up with this morning!!Thanks for your good wishes, Just Jynx, Joe P and Sam. Leaving for Europe on Saturday (Amsterdam, Paris, London) on a garden tour. Highlights are a floreade just out of Amsterdam, held only every 10 years, Monet's garden in Giverny, outside Paris, and the Chelsea flower show in London at the end of May. Lots of travelling by rail from Amsterdam. Flying from Australia to Europe takes about 20 hours, usually with a transit stop in Asia (in my case, Kuala Lumpur, but could be Hong Kong, Singapore or Bangkok, depending on the airline), so a three-week holiday is the least that's necessary to make the journey worth the flight cost and travel time. Must have an aisle seat so plenty of walking around the aircraft: don't want deep vein thrombosis again - been there, done that: not funny! Enough about me: Sorlenna, your gourds are wonderful; the dump cake recipes have been bookmarked for use on my return at the end of May; we can buy Paul Newman's ranch-style dressing in the supermarket, but I haven't tried it - I must look out for blue cheese dressing, too. Oh, by the way, for those who are directionally challenged, don't feel bad. I've lived in my current house for 12 years and still get lost going to the bathroom - I invariably walk straight past it. Big house? nope: kitchen/family area & 2 bedrooms, with the main bathrom between the two bedrooms. But I usually end up walking down the passage and finding myself in the main bedroom and retracing my steps. Mutter to myself "How long have you lived here, Althea?" So I'm in a bad way with road directions. Why are maps always written up-side-down? I can't always be travelling south, can I?


Do you think you could fit one more in your suitcase? it sounds a wonderful trip!


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has been found on the menu of some of the high end restaurants:
> a wedge of iceberg lettuce, blue cheese dressing, and bacon bits. So simple, yet fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Wedge salad - that's the best. All the restaurants are featuring that salad now.
Click to expand...

When I first met my husband that is the only salad he would eat, but it had the french dressing on it. Thankfully, he has opened up tremendously and now we have salads with dandelion greens, sprouts, kale and so many goodies. You brought back lots of wonderful memories. It is a dream come true that he eats lots of salads now but the memories of those old days are so special. I can see him now ordering his wedge of salad with the french dressing. My favorite would be the blue cheese......Mmmmmmmmmm. Aaah, right now he is in the other room playing Gershwin on the piano. So lovely. I feel so lucky. My own private concert. Wish you could all hear it too.


----------



## Joe P

lucky you i love gershwin


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P. --Here is a very simple cake receipe-I 've heard it called Cockeyed Cake, or Crazy Cake. In a local church cookbook I found it called Krazy Kake for Kids (could not find my receipe-but this is the same)I can not get my computer to tab, so I will leave space in between information. This cake is moist, and delicious. Can top with powdered sugar or frosting which ever you prefer. Into a 9x12 pan mix 3 Cups All purpose flour, 2Cups sugar, 2/3 cups cocoa,little bit salt, 2 teaspoons baking soda. Mix with fork until well mix dry ingredients. Dig three holes in dry mix. In 1 hole put 2Tabs. vinegar, another hole put 3/4 Cup Crisco Oil and in the last put 2 teaspoons vanilla. Pour 1 Cup water over entire mixture. Stir together until well mixed, be sure and scape in corners to get all dry mixture mixed in. Bake at 350 degrees Farenheit for approx. 45 minutes. (I always used an 8x5 square pan with half the ingrdients. This cake will keep in refrigerator for several days without drying out as long as it is covered) One of the easiest and best chocolate cakes you can eat. Requires no eggs or milk. That Easy!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Joe P

carol's gifts said:


> Joe P. --Here is a very simple cake receipe-I 've heard it called Cockeyed Cake, or Crazy Cake. In a local church cookbook I found it called Krazy Kake for Kids (could not find my receipe-but this is the same)I can not get my computer to tab, so I will leave space in between information. This cake is moist, and delicious. Can top with powdered sugar or frosting which ever you prefer. Into a 9x12 pan mix 3 Cups All purpose flour, 2Cups sugar, 2/3 cups cocoa,little bit salt, 2 teaspoons baking soda. Mix with fork until well mix dry ingredients. Dig three holes in dry mix. In 1 hole put 2Tabs. vinegar, another hole put 3/4 Cup Crisco Oil and in the last put 2 teaspoons vanilla. Pour 1 Cup water over entire mixture. Stir together until well mixed, be sure and scape in corners to get all dry mixture mixed in. Bake at 350 degrees Farenheit for approx. 45 minutes. (I always used an 8x5 square pan with half the ingrdients. This cake will keep in refrigerator for several days without drying out as long as it is covered) One of the easiest and best chocolate cakes you can eat. Requires no eggs or milk. That Easy!!!! Enjoy!!!!


Y'all are so special thank you, I will try this. joe p


----------



## mjs

Althea said:


> Only 10 pages to catch up with this morning!!Thanks for your good wishes, Just Jynx, Joe P and Sam. Leaving for Europe on Saturday (Amsterdam, Paris, London) on a garden tour. Highlights are a floreade just out of Amsterdam, held only every 10 years, Monet's garden in Giverny, outside Paris, and the Chelsea flower show in London at the end of May. Lots of travelling by rail from Amsterdam. Flying from Australia to Europe takes about 20 hours, usually with a transit stop in Asia (in my case, Kuala Lumpur, but could be Hong Kong, Singapore or Bangkok, depending on the airline), so a three-week holiday is the least that's necessary to make the journey worth the flight cost and travel time. Must have an aisle seat so plenty of walking around the aircraft: don't want deep vein thrombosis again - been there, done that: not funny! Enough about me: Sorlenna, your gourds are wonderful; the dump cake recipes have been bookmarked for use on my return at the end of May; we can buy Paul Newman's ranch-style dressing in the supermarket, but I haven't tried it - I must look out for blue cheese dressing, too. Oh, by the way, for those who are directionally challenged, don't feel bad. I've lived in my current house for 12 years and still get lost going to the bathroom - I invariably walk straight past it. Big house? nope: kitchen/family area & 2 bedrooms, with the main bathrom between the two bedrooms. But I usually end up walking down the passage and finding myself in the main bedroom and retracing my steps. Mutter to myself "How long have you lived here, Althea?" So I'm in a bad way with road directions. Why are maps always written up-side-down? I can't always be travelling south, can I?


You'll wear support hose I assume to help avoid dvt?


----------



## wannabear

Butter and I have had a falling out so I won't be discussing him (her, them) for a good while.


----------



## Joe P

why? what's up about butter? joe


----------



## Dreamweaver

flockie said:


> Well, I started working on the Wedding Afghan. What a disaster! The pattern called for 115 cast on stitches and I wanted to make it wider. I used my graph paper to figure out if it is as simple as casting on 230.... well, no. It was 229, which is okay. So into row three of the pattern and had a problem, but found I omitted a yarn over. So I fixed that and got to the end of row five and had 3 stitches left and I needed 5 for the repeat. Could find no error, so I again went back to my graph paper and worked out five rows on paper and I should have been okay. So, I tore out row five and re-did it and still had a problem. Long story short, I ripped out the entire thing and am now knitting a 5 row border of P1, K1, P1 then using the Horseshoe Print pattern for the rest of the afghan. It's an 8 row repeat, but is a rather quick knit once you get into it. After wasting 2 days playing with the other pattern, I have until Saturday night to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday, May 5th. Think I'm cutting it a bit close?????
> 
> Flockie


YEP!!! but then,,,, some work better under pressure. There is also *my* trick...... wrap the WIP, take it back after the shower and finish after.... She gets to see what is coming, you have a gift to wrap and time to finish..


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Hi sam--The pre-juvenille moves test requires quite a few different moves. No jumps or spins-just moves such as figure eight with one push of the skate to go half way around and one push for the other half around. I failed to ask my GD what each thing is called-each move has a name. There is one part they have to go on the inside edge forward and backward, then ouside edge foward and backward. She explain to me there is a certain place on the blade you have to center your body over keeping center of balance steady and on that particular part of the blade. You push one time and it has to take you all the way around the circle. If you go off that part of the blade or not have your body centered it will slow you down or stop before making the circle. Her coach says there are so many things you have to do and keep in mind at this level for moves. Alot of the skaters don't care for this moves test, but to move on they have to do it. she was so relieved to pass. Yes this is Ice Skating. she is a bit behind due to the fact last June she fell doing an axel working on height and broke her upper arm. Had to be off ice for approx. four months, then getting over the fear another 2-3 months. slower. She determined though! Thanks for asking. :lol:


----------



## flockie

Dreamweaver said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I started working on the Wedding Afghan. What a disaster! The pattern called for 115 cast on stitches and I wanted to make it wider. I used my graph paper to figure out if it is as simple as casting on 230.... well, no. It was 229, which is okay. So into row three of the pattern and had a problem, but found I omitted a yarn over. So I fixed that and got to the end of row five and had 3 stitches left and I needed 5 for the repeat. Could find no error, so I again went back to my graph paper and worked out five rows on paper and I should have been okay. So, I tore out row five and re-did it and still had a problem. Long story short, I ripped out the entire thing and am now knitting a 5 row border of P1, K1, P1 then using the Horseshoe Print pattern for the rest of the afghan. It's an 8 row repeat, but is a rather quick knit once you get into it. After wasting 2 days playing with the other pattern, I have until Saturday night to finish this afghan for the bridal shower on Sunday, May 5th. Think I'm cutting it a bit close?????
> 
> Flockie
> 
> 
> 
> YEP!!! but then,,,, some work better under pressure. There is also my trick...... wrap the WIP, take it back after the shower.
Click to expand...

Yes, I could do that. It is for my cousin's granddaughter. Thanks.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Dreamweaver--I am a want to be ice skater. i tried it once and realized I did not have tha ankles for it. I had always roller skated. I try not to miss any of the Ice Skating shows and competions. Her desire is to skate in Disney on Ice one day. She is not competetive by nature, just loves to skate. So I doubt if she will ever go to the Olympics;however several skates in this area do desire to make the Olympics. one young man along with his local coach made it to mens nationals this year. He is still entering and going futher with his skills. Have you seen the 12 yr old Jr Champion this year-last name is Chen, for the life of me I can recall his first name.(maybe Anthony??) anyway he is quiet a skater-totally loved to watch him skate. He will be right up there with Scott Hamilton, Bryan Butonio,etc. He's already doing what the men do. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Carol, his name is Nathan Chen. He is remarkable.
http://web.icenetwork.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20120125&content_id=26459066&vkey=ice_news


----------



## Joe P

I listen to your comments so very carefully and I have an issue I would like your comments:

My Grandmother, you have heard about, was my hero. I lived with her every summer, vacation, and 3 day week end, my Mom sent me there by train, bus, plane or car and I loved being there. My cousins all were loved by my Grandmother but I was there, they were able to be there but there parents had more home life and people were home more, mother worked her back side off as my father came home from WWIIpretty damaged and she could not let me stay with him when she had to work so I went to her Mother. I have recently had three of my cousins accuse me of stealing their inheritance from their Grandmother. 

I gave them any pieces they wanted from the farm of my Grandmother's furniture and things, silver, china, quilts etc. etc. They then were happy. Now they feel upset. I worked with my Grandmother and her two single children my aunt and uncle who also took care of my children when we came home to them to take care of them after my Grandmother died. My cousins never visited any of them and have accused me of robbing them. My aunt and uncle adopted me in my 30's as they knew I would take care of them until they died and I did. Since then these 3 cousins have been upset and yet never lifted a hand to work the farm in their youth like I did. 

I am not saying I am a great person as I hated being over worked and being taken advantage of and never could go swimming as a child like my cousins did as I had to work the farm, I mean work the farm they all lived a charmed life compared to me. Now, since all that I went to college and graduate school, taught many years retired and they are not very educated or have much income in retirement as they worked different positions without much retirement. I am not blessed in any means but hung in there. I feel so bad about their accusations I can't hardly stand it. 

Mother told me they are jealous and that is the way it is. I on the other hand have taken care of all the elderly in the family but have the stories, the written work of my Grandmother (they don't know of) and the little things my Grandmother and her two children gave me before they died as they said I would probably not get the things because people would step in then my uncle decided to sdopt me to keep all that away from me and then made a will to give me everything. My 3 cousins became irate. Money changes everything doesn't it?

Why can't I let this go and go on? I seem to hang on to it. I have asked God to take this and guide me and it still just comes back to me. I know you must think I am nuts and crazy but some nights I sit here in my lovely little cottage and the little things I have that they want near to me and feel guilty. How weird am I?


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: 5mmdpns-You are right. I just could not recall his first name. Everyone keep your eye on this young man-he is fabulous, astounding, magnificent and down right hard to tkate your eyes off of. He is such a cute little guy. The young man from here that made it to nationals is very tall and thin. His coach told me he, and Nathan Chen had the same practice times. They looked funny cause Nathan is very short!! Can't wait to see more of him. Very modern but outstanding.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> This is a really sweet story for dog lovers. Hope I can get it to download!


That can bring a tear to your eye. I think the TV ads for the Humane Society with the saddest little faces and then Willie singing...... how can anyone not wantto go bringthem all home!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P. --I can only say what is on my heart as I read your post. You, like me, sound like a people pleaser. You put your priorities where they were needed; you loved your grandparents and aunt and uncle who saw the good in you. do not feel guilty about being a GOOD PERSON with a heart. Because it has caused others to be unhappy with you, and you wanting to make everyone happy-is why you feel you can't enjoy the things that mean the most to you. It is not your fault how others feel towards you. Yes, money and that green giant monster called Jealousy can play havoc on a family. I'm sure you have heard they ole saying" a leopard doesn' t change its spots--well in your case you are who you are-a very kind, caring , thankful,compassionate person. Time has proven that has not changed. As far as the others they apparently were too busy to be bother with what counted most--their spots have not changed either-they will probably always feel this way short of a miracle. So, I have learn to pray the prayer I think it's called Prayer of Assissi-"GOD grant me the serenity to accept the things that I can not change, the couraage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." Quit beating youself up! People are who they are, we can't always change people but we can pray for them. Let God do the rest. Enjoy your life and let it go. I say this to you because it would be something I would say to my brother. :wink: :wink: :!:


----------



## Dreamweaver

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Dreamweaver--I am a want to be ice skater. i tried it once and realized I did not have tha ankles for it. I had always roller skated. I try not to miss any of the Ice Skating shows and competions. Her desire is to skate in Disney on Ice one day. She is not competetive by nature, just loves to skate. So I doubt if she will ever go to the Olympics;however several skates in this area do desire to make the Olympics. one young man along with his local coach made it to mens nationals this year. He is still entering and going futher with his skills. Have you seen the 12 yr old Jr Champion this year-last name is Chen, for the life of me I can recall his first name.(maybe Anthony??) anyway he is quiet a skater-totally loved to watch him skate. He will be right up there with Scott Hamilton, Bryan Butonio,etc. He's already doing what the men do. I'll keep you informed.


Actually, DH and I met at an ice skating event in high school in Elmhurst, IL... Dad flooded a garage slab for me one winter in MI and I had my own rink! Mom made me a fabulous ice skating skirt with blue cordouroy and red satin lining worn with a sweater of hers... very vintage.. There were so many cleared and flooded outdoor rinks around the Chicago suburbs... We also supported the hockey program when the rink was first built near Naperville.

Chen will go far - moving to Lake Arrowhead shows a long commitment... Besides, he is such a cutie.....

Funny, the Dr. suggested ice skating for me because of weak ankles. I tried roller skating too, but after I had been ice skating so I just kept hitting the wheels together......


----------



## Joe P

carol's gifts said:


> Joe P. --I can only say what is on my heart as I read your post. You, like me, sound like a people pleaser. You put your priorities where they were needed; you loved your grandparents and aunt and uncle who saw the good in you. do not feel guilty about being a GOOD PERSON with a heart. Because it has caused others to be unhappy with you, and you wanting to make everyone happy-is why you feel you can't enjoy the things that mean the most to you. It is not your fault how others feel towards you. Yes, money and that green giant monster called Jealousy can play havoc on a family. I'm sure you have heard they ole saying" a leopard doesn' t change its spots--well in your case you are who you are-a very kind, caring , thankful,compassionate person. Time has proven that has not changed. As far as the others they apparently were too busy to be bother with what counted most--their spots have not changed either-they will probably always feel this way short of a miracle. So, I have learn to pray the prayer I think it's called Prayer of Assissi-"GOD grant me the serenity to accept the things that I can not change, the couraage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." Quit beating youself up! People are who they are, we can't always change people but we can pray for them. Let God do the rest. Enjoy your life and let it go. I say this to you because it would be something I would say to my brother. :wink: :wink: :!:


I admit you are absolutely correct. Thank you. I am not whining I am just trying to make sense of it. What brought this up is My 91 yr. old Mother inherited a % of another cousins estate as well as the 3 cousins I spoke of and of course I inherited from him as well. He also put a small inheritance to my dead aunt that Mother and I took care of and the 3 cousins never visited her or the cousin who died. The small 5% of the estate at the end was given to my Mother who was her sister, closest relative, that was miss calculated by the estate person at the bank and that money was inadvertantly given to the three cousins, I asked if they could send it to Mother (approximately $3,000.00) and they said, "You stole our inheritance from our Grandmother and you can pay your Mother out of your share to pay for the inheritance we never received from our Grandmother, Aunt and Uncle." I was shocked. My Mother has stayed in contact with them and I am cordial but don't solicit their attention in anyway. I am not bitter I am not feeling a grudge I feel bereft and I think you are very right to drop this and go on with my life. It is only $3,000.00 and that is not a whole bunch but it is the words I guess I hear from them in my head.

I sit and think how much trust my Grandmother, Aunt and Uncle had in me and their total love and devotion they poured into me because I needed them.

I am listening to you and I hope you hear that in my response, that love those little things are and will be MY LEGACY they gave me. I am loved, was loved, was trusted and I kept them, loved them, trusted them, buried them, and now totally cherish them. You are so right I am a lucky man.

I needed this from you and I thank you so very much. I love this forum and all you people to hear me. I hope this never comes up again as this has been a big turning point in my life with your loving and caring thougts. thank you very very much and your care means the world to me. joe p


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> definitely never seen a Ranch Dressing- we do have BBQ dressing but that is more of a ketchup...


Here BBQ sauce is with sauces including tomato sauce and sometimes ketchup. Ranch Dressing is with salad dressings and mayonnaises.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i vote for blue cheese.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitly try the Ranch on the baked pots! Sometimes I will use a tiny bit of the ceasar salad dressing on them with the sour cream. Oh, food, it is so good to eat! Love good ole homestyle cooking!
Click to expand...

With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really sweet story for dog lovers. Hope I can get it to download!
> 
> 
> 
> That can bring a tear to your eye. I think the TV ads for the Humane Society with the saddest little faces and then Willie singing...... how can anyone not wantto go bringthem all home!!!
Click to expand...

I have to turn those off. They are just too sad. I don't understand why anyone would want to hurt any animal, or human for that matter.


----------



## Joe P

You all have a good night, Gosh I feel better by typing my "stuff" and the comments I got is what I needed. I am off to sleep and let my dear cousins go and bless them. I am fine and I thank you for your attention. Take care kids and ROCK ON. 

I watch BBC on our educational television here in the states and I got that "ROCK ON" from one of my favorite English Comedies. 

You are loved, joe p


----------



## iamsam

i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.

sam

With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.[/quote]


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.


[/quote]

well it would be different.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe..... Let's be brutally honest about this whole thing The bank made a mistake. If you really wanted to pursue it, you could have the bank estate person do the request to return the money or assume liability for their error.... That said, an inheritance is pretty much "found" money and you and your mother did each recieve your shares. If your mom is not upset... still has a realtionship with these cousins (Not all that meaningful if they are not making right for their aunt) just let it go. You don't have a close realtionship with them and will probably have even less of a realtionship when you mom is no longer in the picture. They were not "robbed" of anything. They see it one way, you see it another... Don't give them the power of hurting you. Facts are facts.... It is what it is.... and you should not be wasting your physical or emotional energy on it. Mom is well provided for (by you), you are living within your means and happy... $3,000 is not going to change that.... it would be nice, it would be fair,,,, it isn't worth being upset over.....


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Myfanwy--Fred's finger is doing god. three of the stitches fell out on their own, the last one was taken out today. Still a little sore, but doing good. The delirium started again this morning for a short time, then while I was gone to the Drs. the lady that sits with him, had an issue with it. When I arrived home, he said the smae to me, so pretty much all day he has had delirium episodes. i had to take our little dog Penny this morning and have some teeth extracted. Was quiet expensive but had to do it. Her face had swollen out-which was due to two abcesses.Other than that she is in very good health.


----------



## margewhaples

Lord what a time I've had locating Tp. I was on switched to a word document and when I came back it wasn't listed in watched topics or active topics or postings or bookmarks.
I always click on the watch topic at left side. I don't know some time ago I quit getting e-mails and now this. I did notify admin. but they have not resumed. Maybe it would be easier just to change name and start over. I went through all the posts and could not find pics of gourds. Can someone tell me the page. This is an interesting project. Finished the dishcloths and will now resume the scarf for myself if I can discern the pattern I was using. 
Then I have another dishcloth I wanted to try. There was a project in the I love Knitting copy sent to me by jennylynn but the copy disappeared at the sr ctr when I was showing it around. I hope to replace it as there were several patterns in there that I wished to try. Every day i pack a suitcase almost before I leave for the center and sometimes with all of my paraphernalia I can hardly carry it. That's all for now folks 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Joe P said:


> chicken fingers? You want a recipe?
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... I wash strips of chicken under water, dry it, dip in egg and then flour and back in the eggs and flour 3 full times. Have a skillet full of vegetable oil and deep fat fry until crispy and brown. oh I put salt and pepper in the flour.
> 
> Peel the potatoes, boil use the hand mixer with a little milk and whip them up and make your gravy. I don't have a receipt only what I saw Grandma do... Sorry. God though they are delicious with bottled ranch dressing on the plate to dip them into. I don't do gourmet I am afraid. he he. Those log houses were built in the 1870's? or the 1970's? You are right you make do when you have to.


My receipt for gravy my mom taught me. Make a rouge, that's veg. oil add flour,salt and pepper,stir until brown add water quickly if you have the heat to med. high. If it's too thick add more water.. If you want a white gravy don't let the flour brown but let it cook so you don't have that flour taste about 5 to 10 minutes at a low to med. temp stirring often then add milk about a cup at a time until you get the thickness you want.


----------



## Southern Gal

budasha said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dad loved fresh water eel - mother hated to even cook it - he was the only one who would eat it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eel is like a huge bloodsucker. It is a parasitic animal that latches on to fish and drains their blood supplies.
> They are one of many threats to the fishing in the Great Lakes. It affects both the US and Canadian fishing industries. The big threat to the fish stocks are from the ships that dump their ballast water into the Great Lakes. This ballast water is filled with zebra mussels, and other fish carnivor creatures. They seriously deplete not only the salmon but also perch and whitefish. It is a sad situation that seems to have no recourse of action.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I read a biography of a baseball player, might have been either Gehrig or Ruth, and as a youth his mother would send him out to get eels for their dinner. I wonder if there is a way to make them palatable again? I don't think I could knowingly eat one, but things that we didn't eat in the past are now becoming gourmet foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fale eats eel any way he can get it. I literally cannot stomach fresh eel. Smoked eel, in the traditional Maori method of smoking is a truly gourmet experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotta tell you my eel tale, yrs ago, i worked 2 jobs and the nite job was at wal mart, i worked what was called the hardline side, anything not clothing, hence i opened the perfume counter, mixed paint, caught birds, mice, gerbles, fish. one nite, i was called to the fish tanks, i was thinking ok, some more guppies to catch and usually they handpick the guppies for color, so off i went, well, little did i know they had a tank seperate with eels in it, the guy wanted 2, well, for one thing, my net was small, the tank was deep and i had to reach really far into tank :shock: well, i tried for the longest and i was soaking wet with sweat (nerves i guess) finally i said to the guy, if you want them your just gonna have to catch them yourself, too snakie looking for me, i told him the price to write on the baggies, couldn't even do that, yuk yuk yuk :-( sometime i will tell you of when i had to catch a big white cockatoo looking thing, i caught it alright, but it had no tale feathers when i got through with it :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How long did you last at that job? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

19 long months :? really the bird thing was not my fault, or sorta not, it was out of the cage and walking around behind the glass on all the cages, so the guys working nearby in hardware told me the boss said for me to get it back in the cage, everytime i got near it with the leather gloves up to my arm pits i think, it would hiss at me and here would come that giant beak again i was sweating bullits, but country girl that i am, i didn't back down from a giant parrot :hunf: i grabbed at his feet and got hold of it, and had the guys ready holding the door open, so i could dash it it, and i literally shoved it in and was pulling the door, down and then it was inside, its tail feathers were mostly not :shock: then i find out the whimp guys were the ones supposed to catch the bird and contain it. so goes the wally world saga back 22 yrs ago.


----------



## darowil

margewhaples said:


> I went through all the posts and could not find pics of gourds. Can someone tell me the page. This is an interesting project.
> Marlark Marge.


The gorgeous gourds are on p43, there are Sorlennas latest work.


----------



## ivyrain

Joe P said:


> I listen to your comments so very carefully and I have an issue I would like your comments:
> 
> My Grandmother, you have heard about, was my hero. I lived with her every summer, vacation, and 3 day week end, my Mom sent me there by train, bus, plane or car and I loved being there. My cousins all were loved by my Grandmother but I was there, they were able to be there but there parents had more home life and people were home more, mother worked her back side off as my father came home from WWIIpretty damaged and she could not let me stay with him when she had to work so I went to her Mother. I have recently had three of my cousins accuse me of stealing their inheritance from their Grandmother.
> 
> I gave them any pieces they wanted from the farm of my Grandmother's furniture and things, silver, china, quilts etc. etc. They then were happy. Now they feel upset. I worked with my Grandmother and her two single children my aunt and uncle who also took care of my children when we came home to them to take care of them after my Grandmother died. My cousins never visited any of them and have accused me of robbing them. My aunt and uncle adopted me in my 30's as they knew I would take care of them until they died and I did. Since then these 3 cousins have been upset and yet never lifted a hand to work the farm in their youth like I did.
> 
> I am not saying I am a great person as I hated being over worked and being taken advantage of and never could go swimming as a child like my cousins did as I had to work the farm, I mean work the farm they all lived a charmed life compared to me. Now, since all that I went to college and graduate school, taught many years retired and they are not very educated or have much income in retirement as they worked different positions without much retirement. I am not blessed in any means but hung in there. I feel so bad about their accusations I can't hardly stand it.
> 
> Mother told me they are jealous and that is the way it is. I on the other hand have taken care of all the elderly in the family but have the stories, the written work of my Grandmother (they don't know of) and the little things my Grandmother and her two children gave me before they died as they said I would probably not get the things because people would step in then my uncle decided to sdopt me to keep all that away from me and then made a will to give me everything. My 3 cousins became irate. Money changes everything doesn't it?
> 
> Why can't I let this go and go on? I seem to hang on to it. I have asked God to take this and guide me and it still just comes back to me. I know you must think I am nuts and crazy but some nights I sit here in my lovely little cottage and the little things I have that they want near to me and feel guilty. How weird am I?


Joe, Your Grandmother made the choice based on her feeling and thoughts. I think it is wrong to try and change a will or inheritance. The person that is leaving things to people had a reason and that persons feelings should be honored! You were there for her out of love not duty and she knew it. If she were still here what would she say to you??


----------



## ivyrain

If you scald the milk before you add it to your potatoes it will make them fluffier than you can believe!!!


----------



## ivyrain

This is called a Rave Cake.
Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan. 
After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Condensed Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!


----------



## margewhaples

Dear JoeP. As others have said. Money matters have many times split families every which way. You should not feel badly about your role. It is always those who invested nothing but feel that they have a right by virtue of their birth that make such comments and hold such feelings that they are somehow slighted. They made no sacrifice, expended no effort, time or love, but expect that their birth entitles them to some portion. An inheritance should stay within the ones to whom the possessors wish to have it. It in itself expresses how they felt about you and the gifts that you shared with one another. They would usually divest of those sentimental and emotional items without a thought for anything except their monetary value. You, however will always have the memories of the times, events and experiences that you shared with them and the meanings of these to you will exist long after these relationships are gone. These people made you the compassionate, caring and loving person that you are and have demonstrated that you are. You needn't pat yourself on the back, nor hold a grudge toward them because they have gotten their just reward already. So have you. You know that you did what came from your heart and what was right in the eyes of both the law, the hearts of those whom you loved and served and will always be the better person for it. The ill feelings come because you know that there should be feelings between you and them that cannot flourish because of their selfish resentment. It is the loss of these potential relationships which is so disappointing. However forgive for we all fall short of our good and perfects selves. We can only strive to live our best lives. Don't give them the power to extract any joy from your life. Live, love,remember and cherish what you were given. You were blessed with the love of these individuals. It is that that they covet and know that they did not deserve. Also they may well suffer a lack in the depth and quality of their direct relationships with their own children and grandchildren as this usually is the case. I stayed home and cared for my parents, who cared for their parents and we all were the richer for it. I have never felt cheated or regretted any efforts that I did for them and I will always have the memories of their love and devotion. Marlark Marge


----------



## Southern Gal

has anyone heard from martin keith, wasn't he going to the ER? just wondering, finally i am caught up, love the stories and love the dump cake, i have made sams recipe and its so easy, i no longer grease and flour pans, i spray the pam, cooking spray or the generic version, and it works fine. ok, its now 12:24 am and i am gonna take maddi to bed. catch you all later


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> Joe P. --I can only say what is on my heart as I read your post. You, like me, sound like a people pleaser. You put your priorities where they were needed; you loved your grandparents and aunt and uncle who saw the good in you. do not feel guilty about being a GOOD PERSON with a heart. Because it has caused others to be unhappy with you, and you wanting to make everyone happy-is why you feel you can't enjoy the things that mean the most to you. It is not your fault how others feel towards you. Yes, money and that green giant monster called Jealousy can play havoc on a family. I'm sure you have heard they ole saying" a leopard doesn' t change its spots--well in your case you are who you are-a very kind, caring , thankful,compassionate person. Time has proven that has not changed. As far as the others they apparently were too busy to be bother with what counted most--their spots have not changed either-they will probably always feel this way short of a miracle. So, I have learn to pray the prayer I think it's called Prayer of Assissi-"GOD grant me the serenity to accept the things that I can not change, the couraage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." Quit beating youself up! People are who they are, we can't always change people but we can pray for them. Let God do the rest. Enjoy your life and let it go. I say this to you because it would be something I would say to my brother. :wink: :wink: :!:


I know it as the Serenity Prayer - it is used by AA -my Dad lived by it, and AA principles after he dried out- about 39 years dry. we discussed his will a number of times before he died. My brothers have married very hard working, and astute business women, both of them, and are very well heeled, but Dad and I agreed his will was sensible, everything was split three ways.

Joe, do try and concentrate on this prayer, and the meaning of every word, it really helps!


----------



## margewhaples

Yes, Martin we need to know how you are faring. So many are and were concerned that you required full evaluation, which may or may not have been completed as yet. Still, know that we are concerned. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> definitely never seen a Ranch Dressing- we do have BBQ dressing but that is more of a ketchup...
> 
> 
> 
> Here BBQ sauce is with sauces including tomato sauce and sometimes ketchup. Ranch Dressing is with salad dressings and mayonnaises.
Click to expand...

Althea was saying you have it marketed as a Paul Newman sauce- might be a bit up-market for our area. Although I would acknowledge I buy only Watties Tomato sauce- all others I prefer to make.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> You all have a good night, Gosh I feel better by typing my "stuff" and the comments I got is what I needed. I am off to sleep and let my dear cousins go and bless them. I am fine and I thank you for your attention. Take care kids and ROCK ON.
> 
> I watch BBC on our educational television here in the states and I got that "ROCK ON" from one of my favorite English Comedies.
> 
> You are loved, joe p


i think As time goes by may be the best Britcom ever.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.


[/quote]

or peanut butter?!


----------



## mjs

ivyrain said:


> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!


Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.


[/quote]

Have you tried a poached pear, cracked black pepper, with or without caramel sauce, and blue cheese..... Delicious.. I'll ask DH where that recipe is and post it.... My FIL used to send us a bige round of Maytag blue cheese for Christmas. the best....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> has anyone heard from martin keith, wasn't he going to the ER? just wondering, finally i am caught up, love the stories and love the dump cake, i have made sams recipe and its so easy, i no longer grease and flour pans, i spray the pam, cooking spray or the generic version, and it works fine. ok, its now 12:24 am and i am gonna take maddi to bed. catch you all later


I've been wondering the same thing. I think I'll go look at his last postings to see if there is any info.

No, the last post he made was the one saying he was going to the ER... That was the 28th, Sat. early eve I believe.... Hope he checks in soon.


----------



## ivyrain

mjs said:


> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
Click to expand...

Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Myfanwy, I want to just tell you that over here, we buy butter mostly by the pound. It comes in a box with four individually wrapped sticks. The sticks are eight tablespoons each, or of course a quarter pound each, and Dave took care of the grams and ounces. The wrappers on the sticks have markings like a ruler so you can cut off the number of spoons of butter you want.
> 
> It all works out great till we start to try to trade these things back and forth! The only thing I worry about measuring carefully is cake ingredients, because the success of the cake might depend heavily on proper ingredients and process. Cookies are much less fussy. For plain cookies to roll out and cut (as we do for Christmas) the percentage of sugar, flour and butter can be all over the place. If I'm mailing them I make them by a sturdy recipe, and if they are not to leave the house, I use the rich butter, low flour alternative. We have Santas, wreaths, stockings, angels, stars, Christmas trees, gingerbread men, and more shapes for Christmas cookies. What do you do?


I agree, cakes are one of the few things where getting the proportions correct is essential, you get a completely different style of cake when you vary the mixture. But a lot of desserts are fairly precise too and it's absolutely critical that the proportions are correct with jams, jellies and marmalades, otherwise they simply won't set.

In the UK, most people have scales, ingredients are almost always listed by dry weight, volume is only used for liquids or very small quantities of spices and herbs. I have seen such a variety of equivalents of weight to volume of dry goods that I don't trust them; I've seen a 'cup' of flour shown as anything from four to eight ounces, I really don't like that kind of vagueness.

I give my receipts in ounces and the standard rounded equivalent in grams, for dry ingredients; in Imperial fluid ounces, millilitres and US fluid ounces (if it makes a big difference), for liquids. I know the quantuties I give work, I wouldn't be so confident if I started messing around with a system of weights and measures with which I am not familiar.

The same applies to oven temperatures, I give Fahrenheit, Celcius and Gas Regulo, I don't use an Aga but those who do are usually very competent cooks and have a very good idea about the temperatures in their ovens.

It is tricky to convert everything, I hope the system I use is clear, at least it's consistent!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Sorlenna said:


> At what age is one allowed to start counting backwards? I may have to use this one! :mrgreen:


I've never left my twenties, I re-designated thirty as twenty-ten; forty as twenty-twenty and; now I'm in my twenty-thirties!

And that portrait is staying in the attic!

Dave


----------



## ivyrain

Dave, What is Gas Regulo?
I wanted to thank you also for Evernote. I downloaded the week you mentioned it and then had a problem trying to figure it out. The you said to watch the Getting Started Guide I did and WOW how easy is that??? I think I have already filled up a cloud!! Thanks again.


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> thanks again Dave! our butter comes with 50g markings, so many of us have adjusted for that, and would not attempt 55g.
> I seem to recall that you have a balance scale, and metric and other weights. Much the most accurate- does not depend on batteries or whatever.


I would be completely lost without my scales, they make life so much easier.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> dear Dave, has London flooded too?, it was hard to tell from this morning's news just how much of the country has been affected!


London is thoroughly soggy, but not flooded, however some parts of the UK are in trouble with rivers bursting their banks. It has been the wettest April since records began with over three times the average rainfall, there are 170 flood warnings out around the country.

We had a little sunshine yesterday, but it started raining in the evening and it's still pouring dwn. It'sMay Day to-day and a lot of celbrations have been cancelled, we will be having our official May Day Bank Holiday next Monday and the out-look is 'soggy'!

Mustn't complain too much, we really do need the rain, after three years of below avareage rainfall, half of the country is officially in drought. We actually need two to three months of consistent heavy rain for the reservoirs and aquifers to get back to normal levels.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

Southern Gal--I was wondering the same thing. Has anyone heard??


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again Dave! our butter comes with 50g markings, so many of us have adjusted for that, and would not attempt 55g.
> I seem to recall that you have a balance scale, and metric and other weights. Much the most accurate- does not depend on batteries or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be completely lost without my scales, they make life so much easier.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I regret the set I no longer have, they are much the most accurate method. I am not much in favour of cup measures myself, but they are the way that many NZ receipts are given- and apparently many NZ households do not have a set of scales, other than those in the Bathroom.
the DD is a cup girl!!


----------



## FireballDave

ivyrain said:


> Dave, What is Gas Regulo?
> I wanted to thank you also for Evernote. I downloaded the week you mentioned it and then had a problem trying to figure it out. The you said to watch the Getting Started Guide I did and WOW how easy is that??? I think I have already filled up a cloud!! Thanks again.


I'm glad you're finding _Evernote_ useful, I think it's a great system, the fact it automatically synchronises to my smartphone and tablet is so handy.

Gas ovens traditionally use a regulated temperature system designated as either _Regulo_ or _Gas Mark_, the scale runs from one-quarter to nine, rounded equivalents are:

1/4 - 225F - 115C
1/2 - 250F - 130C
1 - 275F - 140C
2 - 300F - 155C
3 - 325F - 170C
4 - 350F - 180C
5 - 375F - 190C
6 - 400F - 200C
7 - 425F - 215C
8 - 450F - 230C
9 - 500F - 250C

These are rounded values, ovens vary in their output, fan-assisted ovens generally cook at the same rate as one Gas Mark higher, so 350F in a fan-assisted oven is the same as 375F in a standard oven.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Myfanwy, I want to just tell you that over here, we buy butter mostly by the pound. It comes in a box with four individually wrapped sticks. The sticks are eight tablespoons each, or of course a quarter pound each, and Dave took care of the grams and ounces. The wrappers on the sticks have markings like a ruler so you can cut off the number of spoons of butter you want.
> 
> It all works out great till we start to try to trade these things back and forth! The only thing I worry about measuring carefully is cake ingredients, because the success of the cake might depend heavily on proper ingredients and process. Cookies are much less fussy. For plain cookies to roll out and cut (as we do for Christmas) the percentage of sugar, flour and butter can be all over the place. If I'm mailing them I make them by a sturdy recipe, and if they are not to leave the house, I use the rich butter, low flour alternative. We have Santas, wreaths, stockings, angels, stars, Christmas trees, gingerbread men, and more shapes for Christmas cookies. What do you do?


Dear wannabear, my favourite thing that I do sometimes still make for Christmas, I learned from a German speaking, Swiss friend, is 'Zimmsterne' an almond star shaped mix based on egg white, so I guess it is between marzipan and macaroons. Part of the problem here is that it can be extremely hot, but I have also known it to snow on Boxing Day!
Because Fale and I often end up having Christmas 'a deux', I have adjusted to his palate. He does not like sweet cake. So I have learned to adjust my cake receipts for this. 
the DD in contrast, has married into a large family, and often has to entertain quite a big number for such occassions as Christmas, she has a receipt to make Santas, and Christmas trees, Stars etc, they smell brilliant, but are inedible decorations for the Christmas tree.
Our prefered menu includes a 'Bombe Noel' which looks like a Christmas pud. but is an icecream. Lots of salads, pasta and vegetable based, Bronwen is Vegetarian, and I can't recall just exactly what she does about meat- I think her DH buys some ham.
I don't any longer have the receipt for the 'Bombe Noel' I have just checked with Bronwen, she is so busy with her course she has no time at the moment to scan the receipt to email me. I could look up 'Zimmsterne' for our Almond eaters! let me know!


----------



## Joe P

I am up in the middle of the night guess my stomach is a bit full or something. Thanks for all the good advise and I am at peace with it all. I'll stop on that subject now. 

I am going to set the table for the dinner party later today and get the camera and take a picture of the table which will have the crocheted fine thread "wagon wheel" tablecloth I made which took over two years to complete. The dishes are Coldport (Azure and Hong kong) patterns I collected over the years from England. A cottage or I should say an American look of an English cottage has to have English china, right? right! I love their china and fine pieces of porcelain for afternoon tea etc. 

Of course our menue is not English which is sad but I don't know many English dishes. I need to do some study on this one day soon. We are having home made spaghetti, home done garlic bread, tossed green salad with our new tomatoes out of the garden fresh picked and the cherry-choc. cake called "Dump Cake" with coffee and tea (hot). When they tea down here everyone understands it to be Iced tea. I love Texas and it has its own language and heritages.

The napkin rings are road runner birds on porcelain that I got from before. I wish I had taken some time to make the napkin rings of Dave's that would have been a real table talk interest. Maybe next dinner party.

I will sit up a bit more and then when my stomach sort of settles I will go back to bed.


----------



## Joe P

Yes, where is Martin Keith. You are right he PM me about his throat and I along with almost all of you told him to go to the ER. I hope and pray he is alright. I think that was either late Fri. or early Saturday, right? I think he was really concerned. I would be too. Martin check in with all of us we are so concerned about you.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> definitely never seen a Ranch Dressing- we do have BBQ dressing but that is more of a ketchup...
> 
> 
> 
> Here BBQ sauce is with sauces including tomato sauce and sometimes ketchup. Ranch Dressing is with salad dressings and mayonnaises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Althea was saying you have it marketed as a Paul Newman sauce- might be a bit up-market for our area. Although I would acknowledge I buy only Watties Tomato sauce- all others I prefer to make.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I don't think they are the only one- but I'm fairly sure that the supermarkets don't have their own versions.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
Click to expand...

or peanut butter?![/quote]

i did think of suggesting peanut butter and blue cheese on the chocolate cherry cake- but it sounded a bit too over the top. lol


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear Dave, has London flooded too?, it was hard to tell from this morning's news just how much of the country has been affected!
> 
> 
> 
> London is thoroughly soggy, but not flooded, however some parts of the UK are in trouble with rivers bursting their banks. It has been the wettest April since records began with over three times the average rainfall, there are 170 flood warnings out around the country.
> 
> We had a little sunshine yesterday, but it started raining in the evening and it's still pouring dwn. It'sMay Day to-day and a lot of celbrations have been cancelled, we will be having our official May Day Bank Holiday next Monday and the out-look is 'soggy'!
> 
> Mustn't complain too much, we really do need the rain, after three years of below avareage rainfall, half of the country is officially in drought. We actually need two to three months of consistent heavy rain for the reservoirs and aquifers to get back to normal levels.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I saw that your water restrictions are to continue- at least if it keeps raining you won't need to water your garden- if it hasn't washed away.


----------



## darowil

Most of our recipes are weighed as well. How packed do you make a cup of flour or sugar? This would some extent explain the diferences in weight that Dave commented on for a cup of flour. Whereas a cup of water is always the same amount


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am up in the middle of the night guess my stomach is a bit full or something. Thanks for all the good advise and I am at peace with it all. I'll stop on that subject now.
> 
> I am going to set the table for the dinner party later today and get the camera and take a picture of the table which will have the crocheted fine thread "wagon wheel" tablecloth I made which took over two years to complete. The dishes are Coldport (Azure and Hong kong) patterns I collected over the years from England. A cottage or I should say an American look of an English cottage has to have English china, right? right! I love their china and fine pieces of porcelain for afternoon tea etc.
> 
> Of course our menue is not English which is sad but I don't know many English dishes. I need to do some study on this one day soon. We are having home made spaghetti, home done garlic bread, tossed green salad with our new tomatoes out of the garden fresh picked and the cherry-choc. cake called "Dump Cake" with coffee and tea (hot). When they tea down here everyone understands it to be Iced tea. I love Texas and it has its own language and heritages.
> 
> The napkin rings are road runner birds on porcelain that I got from before. I wish I had taken some time to make the napkin rings of Dave's that would have been a real table talk interest. Maybe next dinner party.
> 
> I will sit up a bit more and then when my stomach sort of settles I will go back to bed.


Dear Joe, I am up, nearly, middle of the night because my tummy is a bit empty! your dinner party sounds wonderful - and you make your own spaghetti! I do too, but usually taglietelli [sp?] and mal something or other that just means roughly cut pieces. Have made Ravioli from scratch in the past. Will you use your Kitchenaide?


----------



## Joe P

Dear myfanwy, I wish my tummy was EMPTY. ish I snacked too much last night. ugh. I think I will use the Kitchenaide to mix the cherry, choc. dump cake don't you think?? It is someone's receipt up in the TP. I hope I can post the picture of the table in my Day Room here in the cottage. We will see.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Most of our recipes are weighed as well. How packed do you make a cup of flour or sugar? This would some extent explain the diferences in weight that Dave commented on for a cup of flour. Whereas a cup of water is always the same amount


Allison Holst gives an instruction on how to get the flour to measure roughly the same, using a cup. You need quite a large container of flour. Stir it. When my scales were out of action I used the bread knife. Scoop the flour, taking care not to shake or press it down. With the flat side of the knife level the cup. You could do that over a bowl I guess. that should give a cupful of approximately 140g using our standard cup measures- which hold 250ml water. I find for my bread-making I much prefer the accuracy of my scales!

I have come across receipts calling for packed brown sugar, but never packed down flour!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Dear myfanwy, I wish my tummy was EMPTY. ish I snacked too much last night. ugh. I think I will use the Kitchenaide to mix the cherry, choc. dump cake don't you think?? It is someone's receipt up in the TP. I hope I can post the picture of the table in my Day Room here in the cottage. We will see.


the receipt comes via Sam [thewren] I read it as being a layer of all the ingredients put straight into a sprayed cake pan, so that you CAN get it out! It might work in the Kitchenaide, but be careful you don't 'over mix'!
Hope the photo works, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or peanut butter?!
Click to expand...

i did think of suggesting peanut butter and blue cheese on the chocolate cherry cake- but it sounded a bit too over the top. lol[/quote]

to be honest so did I, BUT Sam does say he loves Peanut butter with everything!!!

was a bit startled when Fale spread peanut butter on his slice of my seafood pizza the other day, he must have liked it, because he wants me to make another tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave

darowil said:


> Most of our recipes are weighed as well. How packed do you make a cup of flour or sugar? This would some extent explain the diferences in weight that Dave commented on for a cup of flour. Whereas a cup of water is always the same amount


Have watch out for pints though. An Imperial pint is 20% more than a US pint, even the fluid ounces are different, 20 Imperial fluid ounces equals 19.2 US fluid ounces. A US 8 fluid ounce cup is 8.5 Imperial fluid ounces, that's why I give both with large quantities, as well as metric millilitres.

It can get confusing.

Dave


----------



## Joe P

o'k i'm off tobed again


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our recipes are weighed as well. How packed do you make a cup of flour or sugar? This would some extent explain the diferences in weight that Dave commented on for a cup of flour. Whereas a cup of water is always the same amount
> 
> 
> 
> Have watch out for pints though. An Imperial pint is 20% more than a US pint, even the fluid ounces are different, 20 Imperial fluid ounces equals 19.2 US fluid ounces. A US 8 fluid ounce cup is 8.5 Imperial fluid ounces, that's why I give both with large quantities, as well as metric millilitres.
> 
> It can get confusing.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

oh boy! I was forgetting about that!


----------



## Lurker 2

thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or peanut butter?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did think of suggesting peanut butter and blue cheese on the chocolate cherry cake- but it sounded a bit too over the top. lol
Click to expand...

to be honest so did I, BUT Sam does say he loves Peanut butter with everything!!!

was a bit startled when Fale spread peanut butter on his slice of my seafood pizza the other day, he must have liked it, because he wants me to make another tomorrow.[/quote]

While I wouldn't be eating seafood pizza (I don't like seafood) it does seem a waste of seafood. Maybe Sam could try the peanut butter with seafood pizza.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or peanut butter?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did think of suggesting peanut butter and blue cheese on the chocolate cherry cake- but it sounded a bit too over the top. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to be honest so did I, BUT Sam does say he loves Peanut butter with everything!!!
> 
> was a bit startled when Fale spread peanut butter on his slice of my seafood pizza the other day, he must have liked it, because he wants me to make another tomorrow.
Click to expand...

While I wouldn't be eating seafood pizza (I don't like seafood) it does seem a waste of seafood. Maybe Sam could try the peanut butter with seafood pizza.[/quote]

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


I do miss these lovely old places- thats one of the things I love about the UK, and its countryside. As I said earlier our church is one of the oldest buildings in Adelaide and its foundation stone was laid in January 1838- so young.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> I do miss these lovely old places- thats one of the things I love about the UK, and its countryside. As I said earlier our church is one of the oldest buildings in Adelaide and its foundation stone was laid in January 1838- so young.
Click to expand...

NZ seems so determined to destroy the little heritage there is, and build new. Mind you there is good reason to bring down the stone buildings in Christchurch


----------



## darowil

Are there many stone buildings left in Christchurch?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Are there many stone buildings left in Christchurch?


Most of them are in the process of being demolished, but an awful lot of recent ones have been 'red stickered' as well. the central city will be unrecognisable when I do get back down. Perhaps next year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed! goodnight darowil!


----------



## darowil

NIght night Myfanwy. Sleep well.


----------



## charliesaunt

Good morning to all. Here's a site I enjoy looking at each day.

http://spitalfieldslife.com/


----------



## mjs

ivyrain said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!
Click to expand...

Afterwards I remembered that there has been a discussion here because even in this country there are some other descriptions and one may be as you posted.


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> Joe P. --I can only say what is on my heart as I read your post. You, like me, sound like a people pleaser. You put your priorities where they were needed; you loved your grandparents and aunt and uncle who saw the good in you. do not feel guilty about being a GOOD PERSON with a heart. Because it has caused others to be unhappy with you, and you wanting to make everyone happy-is why you feel you can't enjoy the things that mean the most to you. It is not your fault how others feel towards you. Yes, money and that green giant monster called Jealousy can play havoc on a family. I'm sure you have heard they ole saying" a leopard doesn' t change its spots--well in your case you are who you are-a very kind, caring , thankful,compassionate person. Time has proven that has not changed. As far as the others they apparently were too busy to be bother with what counted most--their spots have not changed either-they will probably always feel this way short of a miracle. So, I have learn to pray the prayer I think it's called Prayer of Assissi-"GOD grant me the serenity to accept the things that I can not change, the couraage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." Quit beating youself up! People are who they are, we can't always change people but we can pray for them. Let God do the rest. Enjoy your life and let it go. I say this to you because it would be something I would say to my brother. :wink: :wink: :!:


Ditto, Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
Click to expand...

well it would be different.[/quote]

Perhaps if you used blue cheese crumbles instead of the dressing.


----------



## Pontuf

myfanwy said:


> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


I LOVE it! What a great photo!


----------



## Pontuf

Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


----------



## Pontuf

Pontuf said:


> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


He's HUGE. This size of my fist


----------



## wannabear

Joe P said:


> why? what's up about butter? joe


Just that I've been hanging around with butter and some of his buddies (sour cream, cream cheese) and it's making me fatter than I'd like to be. So I'm just going to avoid them for a while. I'll be sad and I'll feel lonely, but sometimes we just have to do the right thing.


----------



## Joe P

thanks, so much. I am on to a new day and they are in the past and now put to rest thank you.


----------



## Joe P

o'k I got the butter thing, I am right with you I need to keep them away as well. he he.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


I love the picture.


----------



## Edith M

You must ask yourself 'Why are they feeling so?" Could be they now realise the value of true love and wish they could have experienced it. All they know is material love and think more will fulfill them. You know real love through both your parents and grandmother. All you can do now is love them and pray for them. Your consience is clear so be at peace. Edith M


Joe P said:


> I listen to your comments so very carefully and I have an issue I would like your comments:
> 
> My Grandmother, you have heard about, was my hero. I lived with her every summer, vacation, and 3 day week end, my Mom sent me there by train, bus, plane or car and I loved being there. My cousins all were loved by my Grandmother but I was there, they were able to be there but there parents had more home life and people were home more, mother worked her back side off as my father came home from WWIIpretty damaged and she could not let me stay with him when she had to work so I went to her Mother. I have recently had three of my cousins accuse me of stealing their inheritance from their Grandmother.
> 
> I gave them any pieces they wanted from the farm of my Grandmother's furniture and things, silver, china, quilts etc. etc. They then were happy. Now they feel upset. I worked with my Grandmother and her two single children my aunt and uncle who also took care of my children when we came home to them to take care of them after my Grandmother died. My cousins never visited any of them and have accused me of robbing them. My aunt and uncle adopted me in my 30's as they knew I would take care of them until they died and I did. Since then these 3 cousins have been upset and yet never lifted a hand to work the farm in their youth like I did.
> 
> I am not saying I am a great person as I hated being over worked and being taken advantage of and never could go swimming as a child like my cousins did as I had to work the farm, I mean work the farm they all lived a charmed life compared to me. Now, since all that I went to college and graduate school, taught many years retired and they are not very educated or have much income in retirement as they worked different positions without much retirement. I am not blessed in any means but hung in there. I feel so bad about their accusations I can't hardly stand it.
> 
> Mother told me they are jealous and that is the way it is. I on the other hand have taken care of all the elderly in the family but have the stories, the written work of my Grandmother (they don't know of) and the little things my Grandmother and her two children gave me before they died as they said I would probably not get the things because people would step in then my uncle decided to sdopt me to keep all that away from me and then made a will to give me everything. My 3 cousins became irate. Money changes everything doesn't it?
> 
> Why can't I let this go and go on? I seem to hang on to it. I have asked God to take this and guide me and it still just comes back to me. I know you must think I am nuts and crazy but some nights I sit here in my lovely little cottage and the little things I have that they want near to me and feel guilty. How weird am I?


----------



## Joe P

Hi Edith M.

Thank you for your comments and i agree with you. I really feel sorry for their missed time they could have had with their Grandmother, Aunt and Uncle. I will say it was their choice or their parents choice and this is the only way they can cope with the missing of this closeness. I love that comment of yours and that makes it very comforting to me. My heart does go out to them and I will remain distant but loving of them and hope for their healing.


----------



## DorisT

Joe P said:


> Dear myfanwy, I wish my tummy was EMPTY. ish I snacked too much last night. ugh. I think I will use the Kitchenaide to mix the cherry, choc. dump cake don't you think?? It is someone's receipt up in the TP. I hope I can post the picture of the table in my Day Room here in the cottage. We will see.


Joe, if you mix the chocolate-cherry cake in the mixer, your cherries will be chopped up. :XD:


----------



## DorisT

Pontuf said:


> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


Wow! He looks like the garden ornaments I saw in the store on Sunday. Now I know what they used as a model.


----------



## dandylion

I too, will have to try this one, especially the half size one  This is one that I will always have the ingredients on hand, so it may become my favorite. Thanks, dandy/sue



Joe P said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P. --Here is a very simple cake receipe-I 've heard it called Cockeyed Cake, or Crazy Cake. In a local church cookbook I found it called Krazy Kake for Kids (could not find my receipe-but this is the same)I can not get my computer to tab, so I will leave space in between information. This cake is moist, and delicious. Can top with powdered sugar or frosting which ever you prefer. Into a 9x12 pan mix 3 Cups All purpose flour, 2Cups sugar, 2/3 cups cocoa,little bit salt, 2 teaspoons baking soda. Mix with fork until well mix dry ingredients. Dig three holes in dry mix. In 1 hole put 2Tabs. vinegar, another hole put 3/4 Cup Crisco Oil and in the last put 2 teaspoons vanilla. Pour 1 Cup water over entire mixture. Stir together until well mixed, be sure and scape in corners to get all dry mixture mixed in. Bake at 350 degrees Farenheit for approx. 45 minutes. (I always used an 8x5 square pan with half the ingrdients. This cake will keep in refrigerator for several days without drying out as long as it is covered) One of the easiest and best chocolate cakes you can eat. Requires no eggs or milk. That Easy!!!! Enjoy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are so special thank you, I will try this. joe p
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

DorisT said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear myfanwy, I wish my tummy was EMPTY. ish I snacked too much last night. ugh. I think I will use the Kitchenaide to mix the cherry, choc. dump cake don't you think?? It is someone's receipt up in the TP. I hope I can post the picture of the table in my Day Room here in the cottage. We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, if you mix the chocolate-cherry cake in the mixer, your cherries will be chopped up. :XD:
Click to expand...

well duhhhhhhhhhhh I should have thought of that I will not use the kitchenaide. You are so right I need to get up and get going on this dinner party. thanks


----------



## DorisT

Joe, be at ease knowing you did the right thing while your Grandmother, Aunt, and Uncle were still alive.

I don't know why people can be so greedy. I remember when my Dad passed away, people asked me what he left me. I said, "Nothing." First of all, I don't think he had a will, and, secondly, he married again after my Mom died, so she would have been the one to inherit anything he left.

When DH's mother died, no one ever found the will she said she had. She had taken out a small insurance policy with DH as beneficiary. Apparently, she didn't do the same for her other two children. DH's brother asked for the money to pay for her funeral and he handed it over, plus more, even though the brother was better off financially than we were at the time. Oh, well, we didn't miss it and God has been good to us, so we can't complain. :thumbup: Some relatives can be nice, but some can be a pain!


----------



## budasha

Joe P said:


> I am up in the middle of the night guess my stomach is a bit full or something. Thanks for all the good advise and I am at peace with it all. I'll stop on that subject now.
> 
> I am going to set the table for the dinner party later today and get the camera and take a picture of the table which will have the crocheted fine thread "wagon wheel" tablecloth I made which took over two years to complete. The dishes are Coldport (Azure and Hong kong) patterns I collected over the years from England. A cottage or I should say an American look of an English cottage has to have English china, right? right! I love their china and fine pieces of porcelain for afternoon tea etc.
> 
> Of course our menue is not English which is sad but I don't know many English dishes. I need to do some study on this one day soon. We are having home made spaghetti, home done garlic bread, tossed green salad with our new tomatoes out of the garden fresh picked and the cherry-choc. cake called "Dump Cake" with coffee and tea (hot). When they tea down here everyone understands it to be Iced tea. I love Texas and it has its own language and heritages.
> 
> The napkin rings are road runner birds on porcelain that I got from before. I wish I had taken some time to make the napkin rings of Dave's that would have been a real table talk interest. Maybe next dinner party.
> 
> I will sit up a bit more and then when my stomach sort of settles I will go back to bed.


Looking forward to seeing the photo of your dinner table. Sounds like it's going to be really nice.


----------



## Joe P

Doris T. 

Absolutely, I agree. Have a great day.


----------



## budasha

myfanwy said:


> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


That is a wonderful picture.


----------



## budasha

Pontuf said:


> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


He looks huge!. What kind of a toad is he? Our toads don't go in the pool but our frogs do.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, I have learned an important thing from going to AA. I can control what I do and what I feel. I can not control what others do and what others feel. Therefore, I will not feel guilty when someone else fails to act as a human in a compassionate way.

It has been my experience that when someone passes away, there will be hard feelings and the greediness of others involved will come out of the woodwork. A lot of this greediness has its roots in the fact that they do feel guilty over not being there when they were really needed. So if they are left something in the will, then they have the impression that they did right by their actions of neglect. It is about easing their conscience.

You can with a clear conscience, and when confronted by the relatives who are demanding stuff, you can quietly ask them "And what have you done for her to help her and assist her when she needed you?" "You all did nothing, and I stepped up to the plate". 

You can also take great peace from the fact you did what God required of you when you saw the need/s arrise. You think of all the love and caring that has been poured out upon you from those dear folks whom you looked after. It is your deeds that will be remembered here on earth and in the next life.


----------



## dandylion

How lucky you are!!! I'm so glad you have and appreciate him, dandy/sue 


daralene said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what has been found on the menu of some of the high end restaurants:
> a wedge of iceberg lettuce, blue cheese dressing, and bacon bits. So simple, yet fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Wedge salad - that's the best. All the restaurants are featuring that salad now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I first met my husband that is the only salad he would eat, but it had the french dressing on it. Thankfully, he has opened up tremendously and now we have salads with dandelion greens, sprouts, kale and so many goodies. You brought back lots of wonderful memories. It is a dream come true that he eats lots of salads now but the memories of those old days are so special. I can see him now ordering his wedge of salad with the french dressing. My favorite would be the blue cheese......Mmmmmmmmmm. Aaah, right now he is in the other room playing Gershwin on the piano. So lovely. I feel so lucky. My own private concert. Wish you could all hear it too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I totally appreciate your comments and the support y'all
have relayed to me is stupendous and I agree with you. thankyou



5mmdpns said:


> Joe, I have learned an important thing from going to AA. I can control what I do and what I feel. I can not control what others do and what others feel. Therefore, I will not feel guilty when someone else fails to act as a human in a compassionate way.ll
> 
> It has been my experience that when someone passes away, there will be hard feelings and the greediness of others involved will come out of the woodwork. A lot of this greediness has its roots in the fact that they do feel guilty over not being there when they were really needed. So if they are left something in the will, then they have the impression that they did right by their actions of neglect. It is about easing their conscience.
> 
> You can with a clear conscience, and when confronted by the relatives who are demanding stuff, you can quietly ask them "And what have you done for her to help her and assist her when she needed you?" "You all did nothing, and I stepped up to the plate".
> 
> You can also take great peace from the fact you did what God required of you when you saw the need/s arrise. You think of all the love and caring that has been poured out upon you from those dear folks whom you looked after. It is your deeds that will be remembered here on earth and in the next life.


----------



## Joe P

I am running into snags so will do the crazy choc. cake from yoou



budasha said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am up in the middle of the night guess my stomach is a bit full or something. Thanks for all the good advise and I am at peace with it all. I'll stop on that subject now.
> 
> I am going to set the table for the dinner party later today and get the camera and take a picture of the table which will have the crocheted fine thread "wagon wheel" tablecloth I made which took over two years to complete. The dishes are Coldport (Azure and Hong kong) patterns I collected over the years from England. A cottage or I should say an American look of an English cottage has to have English china, right? right! I love their china and fine pieces of porcelain for afternoon tea etc.
> 
> Of course our menue is not English which is sad but I don't know many English dishes. I need to do some study on this one day soon. We are having home made spaghetti, home done garlic bread, tossed green salad with our new tomatoes out of the garden fresh picked and the cherry-choc. cake called "Dump Cake" with coffee and tea (hot). When they tea down here everyone understands it to be Iced tea. I love Texas and it has its own language and heritages.
> 
> The napkin rings are road runner birds on porcelain that I got from before. I wish I had taken some time to make the napkin rings of Dave's that would have been a real table talk interest. Maybe next dinner party.
> 
> I will sit up a bit more and then when my stomach sort of settles I will go back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the photo of your dinner table. Sounds like it's going to be really nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
Click to expand...

Ducks can be a total pest. My old school was rebuilt in the 1960s, the old buildings were over a hundred years old and in the centre of a busy town, quite unsuitable so they tore the ugly monstrosity down to build a shopping centre.

The new school was built a couple of miles out of town, a really good modern Brutalist take on a mediaeval monastery, complete with quad and cloister realised in concrete and glass. Foolishly, they put a Modernist ornamental pond in the quad which became the mating ground for ducks every year. Their quacking echoed off all the glass and concrete so much we couldn't open any quad-side windows, they also used to wander up and down corridors and perch all over the school, much to the amusement of 750 high-spirited boys.

We had great fun with an annual competition to devise non-harmful duck-deterrents, with house points for the most inventive and/or comedic. One year my house came up with the idea that since ducks are scared of swans, fibreglass swans trundling around the pond on a submergerged track would put them off. Of course it didn't work, the ducks perched on the parapets watching our activity, then sat on our electric swans for a free ride, we'd succeeded in creating the first ever _Duck Funfair!_

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.

Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)


----------



## iamsam

never thought of that myfanwy - everything is better with peanut butter - will have to give it a try.l

sam



myfanwy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
Click to expand...

or peanut butter?![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

myfanwy I could look up 'Zimmsterne' for our Almond eaters! let me know![/quote said:


> you need to ask? lol
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

i'm thinking seafood pizza would not be on my menu - it would be in the same place as fish tacos.

sam

love fale - peanut butter on seafood pizza . . . .



darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> With the chocolate cherry cake? Sorry couldn't resist- Doris posted a chocolate cherry cake resipe to save you asking for it Sam, and the very next thing was you saying I vote for blue cheese! blue cheese does sound good on potatoes though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or peanut butter?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did think of suggesting peanut butter and blue cheese on the chocolate cherry cake- but it sounded a bit too over the top. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to be honest so did I, BUT Sam does say he loves Peanut butter with everything!!!
> 
> was a bit startled when Fale spread peanut butter on his slice of my seafood pizza the other day, he must have liked it, because he wants me to make another tomorrow.
Click to expand...

While I wouldn't be eating seafood pizza (I don't like seafood) it does seem a waste of seafood. Maybe Sam could try the peanut butter with seafood pizza.[/quote]


----------



## dandylion

I would say that your little slip up was due to the thin air at the high Colorado mountain top, but down here, I knew exactly what you meant and would have gone directly to the can of condensed milk on the shelf without even noticing what you wrote.  It really tickles me, because this is such a common slip of the tongue, evaporated and condensed milk have almost become synonymous in my mind  Not laughing at you, darlin'. I'm just so easily amused by these things. 
That brings back a memory of years ago when my step-children were visiting and we ran out of milk. I made some from evaporated milk (which they would not drink because it looked blue). They told their mother; "Susie makes her own milk." which promptly made her question if I was pregnant.    It was an uncomfortable few days  dandy/sue



ivyrain said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

I put the crazy cake in the gas oven and it is like a chocolate paste consistency. God I hope it turns out if not I will make a flying trip to the bakery. he he. I hope I copied it down right. hum, wish me luck kids. joe p


----------



## iamsam

thank you charlie's aunt - very interesting - will be reading it along with you.

sam



charliesaunt said:


> Good morning to all. Here's a site I enjoy looking at each day.
> 
> http://spitalfieldslife.com/


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)


Over the past year I've posted quite a few English dishes, on 24th March, I posted traditional _Steak and Kidney Pie_ together with some variants:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html

the following week, I posted _Steak and Kidney Pudding_:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71235-1.html

_Herb Crusted Lamb_ is good for a dinner party:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html

For something more rustic, this _Sausage and Apple Bake_ is good:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40429-1.html

and this _Sausage, Tomato and Bean Casserole_ is hearty fare:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34656-1.html

A _Warm Potato, Bacon and Spinach Salad_ makes a nice starter or lunch dish:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41989-1.html

Do any of those appeal to you?

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

zimtsterne

3 egg whites - beat to peaks
450g [1 lb] castor sugar [superfine?]
reserve 1/2 teacup of this mixture for icing
500g almonds - ground
1 1/2 Tspns cinnamon [level]
2 Tbsp lemon juice.

work all together
Sprinkle sugar over the board to roll
Roll to under 1 cm, under 1/4 inch
Cut out in stars
Glaze using the reserved mix, quite thickly
Rest overnight, or for several hours in a warm place [like oven, but do not switch on]
remove from oven, and bring oven to temperature.
Bake at 250C [c410F] 4-5 minutes they should not colour.
try near the bottom of the oven
icing should stay white
this can be a bit tricky, I have a note that says in my old oven I baked them for closer to only3 -4 minutes


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a wonderful picture.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I thought it caught the grandeur rather well, even though largely in ruins


----------



## FireballDave

Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:

*Elderflower Fritters*

*Ingredients:*
4 tbs self-raising flour
2 eggs
10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
pinch salt
Oil for frying
2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets

*Method:*
Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.

Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.

I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it! What a great photo!
Click to expand...

Thank you, Pontuf!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.


What a pity he is so poisonous!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the picture.
Click to expand...

Thank you NanaCaren, Guess your day is busy! I have to take my rubbish out shortly before 7 am.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)


What did you do in Canterbury?


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a wonderful picture.
Click to expand...

thank you Budasha, I was on an interesting tour of the area with my senior cousin.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I put the crazy cake in the gas oven and it is like a chocolate paste consistency. God I hope it turns out if not I will make a flying trip to the bakery. he he. I hope I copied it down right. hum, wish me luck kids. joe p


Luck...


----------



## Sorlenna

daralene said:


> Sorienna, I love those gourds and to think one is a yarn bowl too. Going to have to go out and get some gourds. You are inspiring. I had a gourd that looked like a white swan and it lasted for almost 2 years. I painted a face on it. I think it is called a swan gourd. Bought it at a farmer's market. Thanks for sharing those with us. Beautiful. You sure are creative!!!


Swan gourds are great, though I've never had one of those to work with. I'd probably have to turn it into a rain bird! Lord, do we need rain...the fire season begins and we hope we don't have anything as bad as last year.

Bub decided this morning he wanted to do more to the war shirt, so I did a little painting on it and added a few horn pipe beads...now my thumb hurts from pushing the leather through, but ah well. I *think* he's calling it done now.

Sam, I'm with you on the fish tacos. Blech! I prefer my fish to be catfish (just not crazy about ocean fish, though I love shrimp and scallops), especially if my daddy raised it and my mama fried it up. I can't wait to get out there again so I can go fishing!

I also finished up my brother's knife; he got a blade knapped from a fellow we know (it's red obsidian) and we made the handle from an antler from a deer my brother took. We like venison, too! It was supposed to be a Christmas present but it's ...late... Heh.

Now I am off to get something else done--got a harebrained idea for a crochet thing and am working that out. I'll keep you posted on that.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ducks can be a total pest. My old school was rebuilt in the 1960s, the old buildings were over a hundred years old and in the centre of a busy town, quite unsuitable so they tore the ugly monstrosity down to build a shopping centre.
> 
> The new school was built a couple of miles out of town, a really good modern Brutalist take on a mediaeval monastery, complete with quad and cloister realised in concrete and glass. Foolishly, they put a Modernist ornamental pond in the quad which became the mating ground for ducks every year. Their quacking echoed off all the glass and concrete so much we couldn't open any quad-side windows, they also used to wander up and down corridors and perch all over the school, much to the amusement of 750 high-spirited boys.
> 
> We had great fun with an annual competition to devise non-harmful duck-deterrents, with house points for the most inventive and/or comedic. One year my house came up with the idea that since ducks are scared of swans, fibreglass swans trundling around the pond on a submergerged track would put them off. Of course it didn't work, the ducks perched on the parapets watching our activity, then sat on our electric swans for a free ride, we'd succeeded in creating the first ever _Duck Funfair!_
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

There is another pond out back of us that they use for nesting, so far they haven't been a bother. The dog keeps them in line.
I have seen the damage that ducks and geese can do.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you NanaCaren, Guess your day is busy! I have to take my rubbish out shortly before 7 am.
Click to expand...

I was going to start a new project but misplaced the yarn, Then the dentist. Now it has stopped raining for a few minutes I should work in the garden.


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam


I posted this recipe on last weeks tea party.... maybe you missed it, Sam

Blue Cheese Dressing

1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
1/4 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup plain low-fat yoghurt
2 teaspoons white vinegar
1/2 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons roughly chopped flat-leaf parsley
Salt and pepper

Combine blue cheese, buttermilk and yoghurt. Using a fork, mix and mash until cheese is pea size. Stir in vinegar, sugar and parsley. Mix until thoroughly combined. Add salt and pepper to taste.

It's best made a day ahead. Keeps well in refrigerator and actually tastes better the next day. No reason why Splenda couldn't be substituted for those who would rather not use granulated sugar.

Flockie


----------



## flockie

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what age is one allowed to start counting backwards? I may have to use this one! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never left my twenties, I re-designated thirty as twenty-ten; forty as twenty-twenty and; now I'm in my twenty-thirties!
> 
> And that portrait is staying in the attic!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ditto!
Flockie


----------



## Joe P

the sausage and apple dish sounds good to me. Dave, I love chicken, hamburger, beef roast, steaks, pork chops, pork roast as main meats. I am not too keen on other meats or even sea food. I hope I have not offended you but I would love something of English fare using the above meats or with potatoes, broccoli, corn, cauliflower for veggies. I love salads as well. Thanks for your effort so very much.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past year I've posted quite a few English dishes, on 24th March, I posted traditional _Steak and Kidney Pie_ together with some variants:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html
> 
> the following week, I posted _Steak and Kidney Pudding_:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71235-1.html
> 
> _Herb Crusted Lamb_ is good for a dinner party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html
> 
> For something more rustic, this _Sausage and Apple Bake_ is good:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40429-1.html
> 
> and this _Sausage, Tomato and Bean Casserole_ is hearty fare:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34656-1.html
> 
> A _Warm Potato, Bacon and Spinach Salad_ makes a nice starter or lunch dish:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41989-1.html
> 
> Do any of those appeal to you?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
Click to expand...

Just looked out back a few minutes ago and did a double take. I have an artificial blue Heron at the pond to deter live ones from landing. I looked out and saw this Heron and thought it was mine. Turned out it was a live one and he was eyeing the fish in the pond. He saw me and took off. I guess he's realized that the other Heron isn't real. Our neighbour has seen him several times but this is the first for me. I've already put net over one side of the pond - I guess I'll have to do the other side soon. 
Don't want to lose any fish - some of them are about 2 lbs.


----------



## Joe P

Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p



FireballDave said:


> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave


I will give these a try when the Elderflowers start here.


----------



## iamsam

thanks flockie - i did have it - just forgot.

sam



flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this recipe on last weeks tea party.... maybe you missed it, Sam
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 1/4 cup plain low-fat yoghurt
> 2 teaspoons white vinegar
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar
> 2 tablespoons roughly chopped flat-leaf parsley
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Combine blue cheese, buttermilk and yoghurt. Using a fork, mix and mash until cheese is pea size. Stir in vinegar, sugar and parsley. Mix until thoroughly combined. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> It's best made a day ahead. Keeps well in refrigerator and actually tastes better the next day. No reason why Splenda couldn't be substituted for those who would rather not use granulated sugar.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

dandylion said:


> I would say that your little slip up was due to the thin air at the high Colorado mountain top, but down here, I knew exactly what you meant and would have gone directly to the can of condensed milk on the shelf without even noticing what you wrote.  It really tickles me, because this is such a common slip of the tongue, evaporated and condensed milk have almost become synonymous in my mind  Not laughing at you, darlin'. I'm just so easily amused by these things.
> That brings back a memory of years ago when my step-children were visiting and we ran out of milk. I made some from evaporated milk (which they would not drink because it looked blue). They told their mother; "Susie makes her own milk." which promptly made her question if I was pregnant.    It was an uncomfortable few days  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

From now on I will be always call it Eagle Brand! If anyone did the recipe with evaporated I would have felt horrible!!
It seems to me if you evaporated milk you should only have a powder left!LOL Also I don't get fat free sour cream???


----------



## NanaCaren

Just looked out back a few minutes ago and did a double take. I have an artificial blue Heron at the pond to deter live ones from landing. I looked out and saw this Heron and thought it was mine. Turned out it was a live one and he was eyeing the fish in the pond. He saw me and took off. I guess he's realized that the other Heron isn't real. Our neighbour has seen him several times but this is the first for me. I've already put net over one side of the pond - I guess I'll have to do the other side soon. 
Don't want to lose any fish - some of them are about 2 lbs.[/quote]

We lose more trout from the pond to Blue Herons than we eat. I wish I could put a net over our pond.


----------



## Joe P

In the spring of 2000 I flew into England southern airport and we motored up to London for 8 days of spring break from my teaching. Stayed in a B&B up in Charing Cross I believe. Traveled all over but in Canterbury we loved our visit there for the day, eating at a lovely pub (can't remember the name, though) There was a college there that Queen Elizabeth I stayed in for her ship trips I believe. Going through the Cathedral was so fabulous as I have taught Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales" for years in the 9th grade curriculum in different states where I taught. The gat tooth nun, all the characters were all so picturesque to me. I loved teaching it and did it in ways and means to interest my students, they even liked my "Julius Caeser" and my side lectures that made it palpable (sp) for them. We laughed and giggled together all those years with these subjects. But the window with Edward and his brother was stunning to my students every time I took my classes there. One year a docent of the Catheral asked the crowd of English Students and my class if anyone knew who those boys were in the window. I taught that in my English Lit. semester my kids took and they all raised their hands, sad to say the English students stood still. I found that odd but maybe e are teachers who over emphasize English lore. The docent in his 70's and very wealthy said, " I am happy to see you Americans know these boys and their history. I am taking you all to lunch as a gift to our guests from America."

He was so friendly to my students during lunch and they loved hearing his stories and he theirs. We lovedj Canterbury to say the least.joe p 


mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Canterbury?
Click to expand...


----------



## flockie

thewren said:


> thanks flockie - i did have it - just forgot.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this recipe on last weeks tea party.... maybe you missed it, Sam
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 1/4 cup plain low-fat yoghurt
> 2 teaspoons white vinegar
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar
> 2 tablespoons roughly chopped flat-leaf parsley
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Combine blue cheese, buttermilk and yoghurt. Using a fork, mix and mash until cheese is pea size. Stir in vinegar, sugar and parsley. Mix until thoroughly combined. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> It's best made a day ahead. Keeps well in refrigerator and actually tastes better the next day. No reason why Splenda couldn't be substituted for those who would rather not use granulated sugar.
> 
> Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hi Sam, after I posted this I finished reading to the end of all the posts and realized you were making a joke about adding blue cheese to the top of the cherry chocolate cake. And peanut butter, as well.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
Click to expand...

They grow wild all over the place here, though they don't generally bloom this early. It may be a climate thing.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> In the spring of 2000 I flew into England southern airport and we motored up to London for 8 days of spring break from my teaching. Stayed in a B&B up in Charing Cross I believe. Traveled all over but in Canterbury we loved our visit there for the day, eating at a lovely pub (can't remember the name, though) There was a college there that Queen Elizabeth I stayed in for her ship trips I believe. Going through the Cathedral was so fabulous as I have taught Chaucer's "Canterbury Tales" for years in the 9th grade curriculum in different states where I taught. The gat tooth nun, all the characters were all so picturesque to me. I loved teaching it and did it in ways and means to interest my students, they even liked my "Julius Caeser" and my side lectures that made it palpable (sp) for them. We laughed and giggled together all those years with these subjects. But the window with Edward and his brother was stunning to my students every time I took my classes there. One year a docent of the Catheral asked the crowd of English Students and my class if anyone knew who those boys were in the window. I taught that in my English Lit. semester my kids took and they all raised their hands, sad to say the English students stood still. I found that odd but maybe e are teachers who over emphasize English lore. The docent in his 70's and very wealthy said, " I am happy to see you Americans know these boys and their history. I am taking you all to lunch as a gift to our guests from America."
> 
> He was so friendly to my students during lunch and they loved hearing his stories and he theirs. We lovedj Canterbury to say the least.joe p
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Canterbury?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

When I was there the guy who mowed the grass and I got talking. He was telling me that Herne bay, not far away, was where they tested things like the skipping bombs during the war.


----------



## Pontuf

DorisT said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! He looks like the garden ornaments I saw in the store on Sunday. Now I know what they used as a model.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

Yes, and nobody can explain to me how Half and Half can be fat free ??????? Fat free half and half ???? what, what???? dandy/sue



ivyrain said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that your little slip up was due to the thin air at the high Colorado mountain top, but down here, I knew exactly what you meant and would have gone directly to the can of condensed milk on the shelf without even noticing what you wrote.  It really tickles me, because this is such a common slip of the tongue, evaporated and condensed milk have almost become synonymous in my mind  Not laughing at you, darlin'. I'm just so easily amused by these things.
> That brings back a memory of years ago when my step-children were visiting and we ran out of milk. I made some from evaporated milk (which they would not drink because it looked blue). They told their mother; "Susie makes her own milk." which promptly made her question if I was pregnant.    It was an uncomfortable few days  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I will be always call it Eagle Brand! If anyone did the recipe with evaporated I would have felt horrible!!
> It seems to me if you evaporated milk you should only have a powder left!LOL Also I don't get fat free sour cream???
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

budasha said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks huge!. What kind of a toad is he? Our toads don't go in the pool but our frogs do.
Click to expand...

I always thought he was a frog because he is slimy but I was told he's a desert toad. He loves the pool and sits on the navigator hose. All summer long you can catch him swimming in the pool late at Night and early in the morning.


----------



## pammie1234

dandylion said:


> Yes, and nobody can explain to me how Half and Half can be fat free ??????? Fat free half and half ???? what, what???? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that your little slip up was due to the thin air at the high Colorado mountain top, but down here, I knew exactly what you meant and would have gone directly to the can of condensed milk on the shelf without even noticing what you wrote.  It really tickles me, because this is such a common slip of the tongue, evaporated and condensed milk have almost become synonymous in my mind  Not laughing at you, darlin'. I'm just so easily amused by these things.
> That brings back a memory of years ago when my step-children were visiting and we ran out of milk. I made some from evaporated milk (which they would not drink because it looked blue). They told their mother; "Susie makes her own milk." which promptly made her question if I was pregnant.    It was an uncomfortable few days  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivyrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is called a Rave Cake.
> Make a yellow or white cake in regular pan.
> After it has cooled use a wooden spoon handle or straw to poke holes all over it. Pour 1 can of Sweetened Evaporated Milk slowly over to fill the holes. (You can also use prepared vanilla pudding.) Next spread 1 can of drained crushed pineapple over cake and then top with whipped topping. You can use cherry pie filling instead of pineapple if you must. Be sure and take copies of recipes because you'll need some to give out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Might you mean condensed instead of evaporated milk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! It is actually Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk. What a mess with evaporated! I would have been flung from the forum. Thanks for the save, and so nicely done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From now on I will be always call it Eagle Brand! If anyone did the recipe with evaporated I would have felt horrible!!
> It seems to me if you evaporated milk you should only have a powder left!LOL Also I don't get fat free sour cream???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
Click to expand...

How cute! We get the Gamble quail in the pool but have to watch the babies closely. They can't swim. As long as they stay on the step they are safe


----------



## Pontuf

I never knew you could eat these! Neat!



FireballDave said:


> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave


----------



## Pontuf

Wow thanks! I've got all these ingredients in the frig. Going to make this now for tonight. What a treat for everyone!



flockie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue cheese - hmmmmmmm - i wonder.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this recipe on last weeks tea party.... maybe you missed it, Sam
> 
> Blue Cheese Dressing
> 
> 1/4 cup crumbled Blue Cheese
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 1/4 cup plain low-fat yoghurt
> 2 teaspoons white vinegar
> 1/2 teaspoon sugar
> 2 tablespoons roughly chopped flat-leaf parsley
> Salt and pepper
> 
> Combine blue cheese, buttermilk and yoghurt. Using a fork, mix and mash until cheese is pea size. Stir in vinegar, sugar and parsley. Mix until thoroughly combined. Add salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> It's best made a day ahead. Keeps well in refrigerator and actually tastes better the next day. No reason why Splenda couldn't be substituted for those who would rather not use granulated sugar.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

dandylion said:


> Yes, and nobody can explain to me how Half and Half can be fat free ??????? Fat free half and half ???? what, what???? dandy/sue


http://dairyspot.com/q-what-is-fat-free-half-and-half
This site explains what you are needing the answer to, I think anyways.


----------



## Pontuf

Wow. What a treat to see a Blue Heron! But he'll eat all your fish. What kind of fish is the 2 pounder?
Wish we had a pond but our pool brings a lot of wildlife. 
The jack rabbits, coyotes, hawks, mice, ...all drink out of the pool. Last summer when it was really hot my DH saw a coyote sitting on the step in the pool immersed in water. What a smart coyote!



budasha said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just looked out back a few minutes ago and did a double take. I have an artificial blue Heron at the pond to deter live ones from landing. I looked out and saw this Heron and thought it was mine. Turned out it was a live one and he was eyeing the fish in the pond. He saw me and took off. I guess he's realized that the other Heron isn't real. Our neighbour has seen him several times but this is the first for me. I've already put net over one side of the pond - I guess I'll have to do the other side soon.
> Don't want to lose any fish - some of them are about 2 lbs.
Click to expand...


----------



## dandylion

thanks, 5mms :wink: 


5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and nobody can explain to me how Half and Half can be fat free ??????? Fat free half and half ???? what, what???? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> http://dairyspot.com/q-what-is-fat-free-half-and-half
> This site explains what you are needing the answer to, I think anyways.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Does anyone feel like I do -- the docs in their wisdom changes your medication schedules around and you wake up the next day with a worse headache? hmmmm, shall have to wait and see what else happens, hmmmmm. I am envious of all those who enjoy good health and sympathize with all those who do not. I am off to lay down with my headache. 

One nice thing, the sun is shining and Mom came over and transplanted some of her daisies into my front flower bed. Saw a little tiny brown frog about an inch long hiding in the damp flower leaves.


----------



## wannabear

Dandy Sue, I'm on board with the question of how they can call it half and half. And if you use that instead of real half and half, you will be able to lose TWO whole pounds in a year. 

It's past time for me to lose weight. I took drugs and I've had a lot of inactivity the last few years. Now I'm waaay
too fat. I'm reading The Hormone Diet, which is not a diet book like we are used to. I don't think it ever gets around to counting calories. The person who wrote the book believes we gain weight and feel bad because our hormones have got out of balance. I'll start the plan as soon as it's revealed. I'm up to page 150 and no clear idea what I'm going to do.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> the sausage and apple dish sounds good to me. Dave, I love chicken, hamburger, beef roast, steaks, pork chops, pork roast as main meats. I am not too keen on other meats or even sea food. I hope I have not offended you but I would love something of English fare using the above meats or with potatoes, broccoli, corn, cauliflower for veggies. I love salads as well. Thanks for your effort so very much.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past year I've posted quite a few English dishes, on 24th March, I posted traditional _Steak and Kidney Pie_ together with some variants:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html
> 
> the following week, I posted _Steak and Kidney Pudding_:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71235-1.html
> 
> _Herb Crusted Lamb_ is good for a dinner party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html
> 
> For something more rustic, this _Sausage and Apple Bake_ is good:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40429-1.html
> 
> and this _Sausage, Tomato and Bean Casserole_ is hearty fare:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34656-1.html
> 
> A _Warm Potato, Bacon and Spinach Salad_ makes a nice starter or lunch dish:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41989-1.html
> 
> Do any of those appeal to you?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I've posted over two hundred receipts on the Tea Party over the past year, both at the beginning and scattered through every thread, hundreds more receipts have been contributed by others, you'll probably find something to suit your needs amongst them.

Traditional English cookery tends to treat meat very simply, it is of exceptional quality and flavour and also very expensive, so we don't cover up the natural taste. At my local butcher to-day rump steak was £15.50/kg (US$11.42/lb) and sirloin steak was £22.25/kg (US$16.39/lb), you don't mess it around at prices like those!

This simple treatment of meat held true right up until very recently, this can be seen from the pottery record. It was only during the last half of the eighteenth century that English potteries started adding _sauce boats_ to their catalogues. This was a consequence of English gentlemen undertaking _The Grand Tour_ of Europe and bringing back receipts for Continental sauces. Interest in the French style of dish was increased by the likes of Soyer and Escoffier during the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. However, most meat in England continued to be either roasted or grilled. We only started to produce more complicated meat dishes during the war, meat was scarce and of poor quality; as with the French cooking centuries earlier, we had to eke it out and disguise its mediocrity with vegetables for bulk and sauces to make up for the lack of natural flavour. The answer is in the ceramic collections of museums and archives of ephemera.

This eking out can be seen with this dish:

*Ham and Celery Bake*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 sticks celery
4 slices cooked ham
1 tsp mixed dried herbs
1 bay leaf
half a vegetable stock cube
10 fl oz (285ml) water
10 fl oz (285ml) cheese sauce
2 oz (55g) grated cheese, Red Leicester works well
Freshly gound black pepper

*Method:*
In advance: Wash and trim the celery sticks to about 6" (15cm), place these in a pan with the herbs, half a stock cube and water. Bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the temperature and simmer for about 5 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool.

When completely cooled, remove the celery and thoroughly drain on kitchen paper. You can strain the stock and freeze it for future use in soups and gravies, it also goes very well in lamb stew.

_Preheat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Lightly grease a shallow oven-proof dish. Pair the celery sticks and wrap each in a slice of ham and place these in the bottom of the dish. Pour cheese sauce over the celery bundles and top with grated cheese and freshly ground black pepper. Bake in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes.

There are a couple of sixteenth century dishes that are quite complex, the influence of Mary Queen of Scots and her French ways introduced new ideas. I'll post them at some time in the future.

If you'd like something that is both very traditional and seasonal, May is the month for stinging nettles:

*Lady Ridley's Nettle Soup

Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) potatoes
8 oz (225g) young nettles
2 oz (55g) butter
1.5 Imp. pts (1.8 US pints/850ml) chicken or vegetable stock
sea salt and black pepper
4 tbs (60ml) sour cream

*Method:*
Cook the peeled, chopped potatoes for 10 mins in salted water. Drain.

Wash and chop coarsely the nettles (Only pick the new, young tops, using gloves!)

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the nettles and stew gently for a few minutes. Add the potatoes and heated stock, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes or until tender.

When all is soft, cool slightly & purée in a blender, adding seasoning and the sour cream.

It's really good!
Dave


----------



## dandylion

I'll take that excuse, and if that's the problem, maybe my DR can balance my hormones? hhhmmmmm? It probably will not be that easy.  dandy/sue



wannabear said:


> Dandy Sue, I'm on board with the question of how they can call it half and half. And if you use that instead of real half and half, you will be able to lose TWO whole pounds in a year.
> 
> It's past time for me to lose weight. I took drugs and I've had a lot of inactivity the last few years. Now I'm waaay
> too fat. I'm reading The Hormone Diet, which is not a diet book like we are used to. I don't think it ever gets around to counting calories. The person who wrote the book believes we gain weight and feel bad because our hormones have got out of balance. I'll start the plan as soon as it's revealed. I'm up to page 150 and no clear idea what I'm going to do.


----------



## ivyrain

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and nobody can explain to me how Half and Half can be fat free ??????? Fat free half and half ???? what, what???? dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> http://dairyspot.com/q-what-is-fat-free-half-and-half
> This site explains what you are needing the answer to, I think anyways.
Click to expand...

I'm still not sure about fat free sour CREAM but I did read at that site that fat free half and half make better fettucini because of the thickner in it!
Thanks


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p


Elder grows wild in hedges and woods, also on waste ground and near railways. We mainly use the flowers for cordials and wine in Spring, in late Summer the berries are also used for wine and to make jelly.

Dave


----------



## ivyrain

dandylion said:


> I'll take that excuse, and if that's the problem, maybe my DR can balance my hormones? hhhmmmmm? It probably will not be that easy.  dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy Sue, I'm on board with the question of how they can call it half and half. And if you use that instead of real half and half, you will be able to lose TWO whole pounds in a year.
> 
> It's past time for me to lose weight. I took drugs and I've had a lot of inactivity the last few years. Now I'm waaay
> too fat. I'm reading The Hormone Diet, which is not a diet book like we are used to. I don't think it ever gets around to counting calories. The person who wrote the book believes we gain weight and feel bad because our hormones have got out of balance. I'll start the plan as soon as it's revealed. I'm up to page 150 and no clear idea what I'm going to do.
Click to expand...

I think the doc will probably want to leave your hormones alone! Mum says it is easier and more fun to get bigger clothes than to diet!LOL


----------



## dandylion

Ivyrain, there aren't enough spices to cover the bland taste of fat free sour cream, in my opinion. I've tried so many recipes using it and none have had the taste nor texture of the real thing. Possibly LOW Fat can be used, but definitely I agree with you -- No FAT FREE for me. dandy/sue


----------



## Joe P

I have tried, and tried to get a picture to you and I feel like an absolute idiot it does not work for me. I followed all the instructions, I thought, but no luck for the dinner party table picture. sorry


----------



## NanaCaren

I've posted over two hundred receipts on the Tea Party over the past year, both at the beginning and scattered through every thread, hundreds more receipts have been contributed by others, you'll probably find something to suit your needs amongst them.

Traditional English cookery tends to treat meat very simply, it is of exceptional quality and flavour and also very expensive, so we don't cover up the natural taste. At my local butcher to-day rump steak was £15.50/kg (US$11.42/lb) and sirloin steak was £22.25/kg (US$16.39/lb), you don't mess it around at prices like those!

This simple treatment of meat held true right up until very recently, this can be seen from the pottery record. It was only during the last half of the eighteenth century that English potteries started adding _sauce boats_ to their catalogues. This was a consequence of English gentlemen undertaking _The Grand Tour_ of Europe and bringing back receipts for Continental sauces. Interest in the French style of dish was increased by the likes of Soyer and Escoffier during the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. However, most meat in England continued to be either roasted or grilled. We only started to produce more complicated meat dishes during the war, meat was scarce and of poor quality; as with the French cooking centuries earlier, we had to eke it out and disguise its mediocrity with vegetables for bulk and sauces to make up for the lack of natural flavour. The answer is in the ceramic collections of museums and archives of ephemera.

This eking out can be seen with this dish:

*Ham and Celery Bake*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 sticks celery
4 slices cooked ham
1 tsp mixed dried herbs
1 bay leaf
half a vegetable stock cube
10 fl oz (285ml) water
10 fl oz (285ml) cheese sauce
2 oz (55g) grated cheese, Red Leicester works well
Freshly gound black pepper

*Method:*
In advance: Wash and trim the celery sticks to about 6" (15cm), place these in a pan with the herbs, half a stock cube and water. Bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the temperature and simmer for about 5 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool.

When completely cooled, remove the celery and thoroughly drain on kitchen paper. You can strain the stock and freeze it for future use in soups and gravies, it also goes very well in lamb stew.

_Preheat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Lightly grease a shallow oven-proof dish. Pair the celery sticks and wrap each in a slice of ham and place these in the bottom of the dish. Pour cheese sauce over the celery bundles and top with grated cheese and freshly ground black pepper. Bake in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes.

There are a couple of sixteenth century dishes that are quite complex, the influence of Mary Queen of Scots and her French ways introduced new ideas. I'll post them at some time in the future.

If you'd like something that is both very traditional and seasonal, May is the month for stinging nettles:

*Lady Ridley's Nettle Soup

Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) potatoes
8 oz (225g) young nettles
2 oz (55g) butter
1.5 Imp. pts (1.8 US pints/850ml) chicken or vegetable stock
sea salt and black pepper
4 tbs (60ml) sour cream

*Method:*
Cook the peeled, chopped potatoes for 10 mins in salted water. Drain.

Wash and chop coarsely the nettles (Only pick the new, young tops, using gloves!)

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the nettles and stew gently for a few minutes. Add the potatoes and heated stock, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes or until tender.

When all is soft, cool slightly & purée in a blender, adding seasoning and the sour cream.

It's really good!
Dave[/quote]

I haven't had nettle soup in a long time, my sister used to make it every spring. Any dish made with celery has to be good.


----------



## FireballDave

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't had nettle soup in a long time, my sister used to make it every spring. Any dish made with celery has to be good.


I love nettles, they're a great alternative to spinach, I also make these:

*Nettle Quesadillas*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) young nettle leaves, well rinsed
4 oz (115g) Monterey Jack or smoked cheddar cheese, grated
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
nutmeg
4 flour tortillas

*Method:*
Warm the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat, add the rinsed nettles. Cover the pan and reduce heat, stir well and allow nettles to wilt down in the steam from water clinging to the leaves, about 4-5 minutes. Remove from heat and drain well.

Sprinkle half of the cheese over two tortillas. layer on all of the nettles and grate a little nutmeg over the top, then sprinkle over the remaining cheese. Top each with another tortilla and press down gently.

Heat a non-stick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook each quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side until cheese melts and tortillas are crisp, pressing gently with a spatula as they cook.

Cut each quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa.

All the rain we've had has brought them on wonderfully, I think I'll send my elves out into the woods to collect some this weekend!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

Sue, I always use Land o' Lakes Fat Free half & half in my coffee and sometimes as a substitute for real cream. My older son, when he visited, asked the same questiom, "How can they make half & half fat free?" I don't have an answer, but I'll continue to use it. :lol: 

I've been so busy today that dinner is homemade soup from a couple of days ago and BLTs with our own leaf lettuce and good Aldi bacon. Yummy! Haven't had a BLT in ages. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had nettle soup in a long time, my sister used to make it every spring. Any dish made with celery has to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> I love nettles, they're a great alternative to spinach, I also make these:
> 
> *Nettle Quesadillas*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 oz (225g) young nettle leaves, well rinsed
> 4 oz (115g) Monterey Jack or smoked cheddar cheese, grated
> 1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
> nutmeg
> 4 flour tortillas
> 
> *Method:*
> Warm the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat, add the rinsed nettles. Cover the pan and reduce heat, stir well and allow nettles to wilt down in the steam from water clinging to the leaves, about 4-5 minutes. Remove from heat and drain well.
> 
> Sprinkle half of the cheese over two tortillas. layer on all of the nettles and grate a little nutmeg over the top, then sprinkle over the remaining cheese. Top each with another tortilla and press down gently.
> 
> Heat a non-stick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook each quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side until cheese melts and tortillas are crisp, pressing gently with a spatula as they cook.
> 
> Cut each quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa.
> 
> All the rain we've had has brought them on wonderfully, I think I'll send my elves out into the woods to collect some this weekend!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I will have to make a trip to Elishia's to get some nettles, there should be lots.


----------



## budasha

Pontuf said:


> Wow. What a treat to see a Blue Heron! But he'll eat all your fish. What kind of fish is the 2 pounder?
> Wish we had a pond but our pool brings a lot of wildlife.
> The jack rabbits, coyotes, hawks, mice, ...all drink out of the pool. Last summer when it was really hot my DH saw a coyote sitting on the step in the pool immersed in water. What a smart coyote!
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just looked out back a few minutes ago and did a double take. I have an artificial blue Heron at the pond to deter live ones from landing. I looked out and saw this Heron and thought it was mine. Turned out it was a live one and he was eyeing the fish in the pond. He saw me and took off. I guess he's realized that the other Heron isn't real. Our neighbour has seen him several times but this is the first for me. I've already put net over one side of the pond - I guess I'll have to do the other side soon.
> Don't want to lose any fish - some of them are about 2 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We have Koi fish and I'd be heart broken if we lost the big ones. They're so pretty.

I understand we have coyotes in the neighbourhood. I haven't seen them but the neighbour has with a small animal in its mouth. I keep a close eye on our dog and our cat doesn't go outside.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> He's HUGE. This size of my fist
Click to expand...

We had one in the pool that was huge as well, but not that round. We had a heck of a time catching him and then moved home to a creek nearby. Yours is definitely related to Jabba the Hut.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> thank you charlie's aunt - very interesting - will be reading it along with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to all. Here's a site I enjoy looking at each day.
> 
> http://spitalfieldslife.com/
Click to expand...

Me too..... Love some of the tiles...


----------



## Pontuf

Nope you can't let the cat or small dog unattended with coyotes in the neighborhood. I love Koi fish. They are so beautiful



budasha said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. What a treat to see a Blue Heron! But he'll eat all your fish. What kind of fish is the 2 pounder?
> Wish we had a pond but our pool brings a lot of wildlife.
> The jack rabbits, coyotes, hawks, mice, ...all drink out of the pool. Last summer when it was really hot my DH saw a coyote sitting on the step in the pool immersed in water. What a smart coyote!
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it rained last week in Phoenix, not so much, but enough for this guy to come out for a swim in my pool. I only see this toad in the pool late at night when I let the dogs out. He's been around for quite a few years. He only comes out when the temps reach 100f which, unfortunately, we hit last week! I have to be very careful that my Pontuf and Clarence to not go after this guy. VERY poisonous for dogs, no anti-dote.
> 
> 
> 
> We get frogs and ducklings in our pool almost every spring. Once the ducklings are bigger their parents take them to the pond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just looked out back a few minutes ago and did a double take. I have an artificial blue Heron at the pond to deter live ones from landing. I looked out and saw this Heron and thought it was mine. Turned out it was a live one and he was eyeing the fish in the pond. He saw me and took off. I guess he's realized that the other Heron isn't real. Our neighbour has seen him several times but this is the first for me. I've already put net over one side of the pond - I guess I'll have to do the other side soon.
> Don't want to lose any fish - some of them are about 2 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have Koi fish and I'd be heart broken if we lost the big ones. They're so pretty.
> 
> I understand we have coyotes in the neighbourhood. I haven't seen them but the neighbour has with a small animal in its mouth. I keep a close eye on our dog and our cat doesn't go outside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Richardson is a fairly busy and developed suburb of Dallas,,, still, we have coyotes and even an occasional bobcat. They aren't particularly afraid of humans and they are also very healthy looking, not skinny.. It is strange to see one in the middle of the road.

Our pool seems to attract mallad ducks, usually in the fall, but I have had 4 this spring... We have also had geese land for a short rest...


----------



## dandylion

I've used it too, and I also use the fat free powder creamer. I can't stand black coffee in the morning, so I'll put anything in it. This may strike some as unusual, though: I drink black coffee after dinner. That's the only time I do back coffee. Don't ask why or when I picked up this habit. I don't know  
Your dinner sounds good. Sue 
P S. Izzy just tried to sneak away with my readers -- from my desk --- right in front of me ---- silly cat. Sue



DorisT said:


> Sue, I always use Land o' Lakes Fat Free half & half in my coffee and sometimes as a substitute for real cream. My older son, when he visited, asked the same questiom, "How can they make half & half fat free?" I don't have an answer, but I'll continue to use it. :lol:
> 
> I've been so busy today that dinner is homemade soup from a couple of days ago and BLTs with our own leaf lettuce and good Aldi bacon. Yummy! Haven't had a BLT in ages. :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M

Joe P. I think here in the states Dave's Elderflowers are refered to as Elder Berry. I never knew you could eat the flowers but they sure made great jelly and wine after the flowers turned into berries. One year I made 75 half pints of the jelly and two quarts of liquer. Edith M


----------



## FireballDave

Edith M said:


> Joe P. I think here in the states Dave's Elderflowers are refered to as Elder Berry. I never knew you could eat the flowers but they sure made great jelly and wine after the flowers turned into berries. One year I made 75 half pints of the jelly and two quarts of liquer. Edith M


We make traditional elderberry wine and jelly from the berries, we also make elderflower wine and cordial, as well as using the flowers in confectionery.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P. I think here in the states Dave's Elderflowers are refered to as Elder Berry. I never knew you could eat the flowers but they sure made great jelly and wine after the flowers turned into berries. One year I made 75 half pints of the jelly and two quarts of liquer. Edith M
> 
> 
> 
> We make traditional elderberry wine and jelly from the berries, we also make elderflower wine and cordial, as well as using the flowers in confectionery.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Most people here consider it a weed- another introduced species that likes it too well here.


----------



## margewhaples

Dandylion: Have you tried substituting a product sold here as Mocha Mix. I had to eliminate all milk products for two years when I first found out I had Crohn's disease to see if it could be stabilized as milk allergy was a feature of my youth and had been noted to be common among sufferers. I found no difference and later went back to milk products although in very small quantitiesl but found that gravies and other thinks could be made with Mocha Mix without too much loss of consistency.


----------



## Joe P

Dave, thesse are perfect. I really care that you care for me to even do this my god I am such a celery freak love it and the receipts are absolutely perfect. thanks, guy. joe [



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> the sausage and apple dish sounds good to me. Dave, I love chicken, hamburger, beef roast, steaks, pork chops, pork roast as main meats. I am not too keen on other meats or even sea food. I hope I have not offended you but I would love something of English fare using the above meats or with potatoes, broccoli, corn, cauliflower for veggies. I love salads as well. Thanks for your effort so very much.
> 
> joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave your explanation or I should say description of the ducks and the reactions of 750 boys is really funny. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "cottage type" English dinner that would be tasty for me to try sometime? I have lovely English china and great casserole dishes from England I bought when I traveled there in London, Canterbury, and Oxford, but sad to say I have not googled receipts. Maybe you have some ideas for me (like simple if possible.)
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past year I've posted quite a few English dishes, on 24th March, I posted traditional _Steak and Kidney Pie_ together with some variants:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-69611-1.html
> 
> the following week, I posted _Steak and Kidney Pudding_:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71235-1.html
> 
> _Herb Crusted Lamb_ is good for a dinner party:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html
> 
> For something more rustic, this _Sausage and Apple Bake_ is good:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40429-1.html
> 
> and this _Sausage, Tomato and Bean Casserole_ is hearty fare:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34656-1.html
> 
> A _Warm Potato, Bacon and Spinach Salad_ makes a nice starter or lunch dish:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41989-1.html
> 
> Do any of those appeal to you?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've posted over two hundred receipts on the Tea Party over the past year, both at the beginning and scattered through every thread, hundreds more receipts have been contributed by others, you'll probably find something to suit your needs amongst them.
> 
> Traditional English cookery tends to treat meat very simply, it is of exceptional quality and flavour and also very expensive, so we don't cover up the natural taste. At my local butcher to-day rump steak was £15.50/kg (US$11.42/lb) and sirloin steak was £22.25/kg (US$16.39/lb), you don't mess it around at prices like those!
> 
> This simple treatment of meat held true right up until very recently, this can be seen from the pottery record. It was only during the last half of the eighteenth century that English potteries started adding _sauce boats_ to their catalogues. This was a consequence of English gentlemen undertaking _The Grand Tour_ of Europe and bringing back receipts for Continental sauces. Interest in the French style of dish was increased by the likes of Soyer and Escoffier during the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. However, most meat in England continued to be either roasted or grilled. We only started to produce more complicated meat dishes during the war, meat was scarce and of poor quality; as with the French cooking centuries earlier, we had to eke it out and disguise its mediocrity with vegetables for bulk and sauces to make up for the lack of natural flavour. The answer is in the ceramic collections of museums and archives of ephemera.
> 
> This eking out can be seen with this dish:
> 
> *Ham and Celery Bake*
> _Serves: 2_
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 8 sticks celery
> 4 slices cooked ham
> 1 tsp mixed dried herbs
> 1 bay leaf
> half a vegetable stock cube
> 10 fl oz (285ml) water
> 10 fl oz (285ml) cheese sauce
> 2 oz (55g) grated cheese, Red Leicester works well
> Freshly gound black pepper
> 
> *Method:*
> In advance: Wash and trim the celery sticks to about 6" (15cm), place these in a pan with the herbs, half a stock cube and water. Bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the temperature and simmer for about 5 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool.
> 
> When completely cooled, remove the celery and thoroughly drain on kitchen paper. You can strain the stock and freeze it for future use in soups and gravies, it also goes very well in lamb stew.
> 
> _Preheat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_
> 
> Lightly grease a shallow oven-proof dish. Pair the celery sticks and wrap each in a slice of ham and place these in the bottom of the dish. Pour cheese sauce over the celery bundles and top with grated cheese and freshly ground black pepper. Bake in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes.
> 
> There are a couple of sixteenth century dishes that are quite complex, the influence of Mary Queen of Scots and her French ways introduced new ideas. I'll post them at some time in the future.
> 
> If you'd like something that is both very traditional and seasonal, May is the month for stinging nettles:
> 
> *Lady Ridley's Nettle Soup
> 
> Ingredients:*
> 1 lb (450g) potatoes
> 8 oz (225g) young nettles
> 2 oz (55g) butter
> 1.5 Imp. pts (1.8 US pints/850ml) chicken or vegetable stock
> sea salt and black pepper
> 4 tbs (60ml) sour cream
> 
> *Method:*
> Cook the peeled, chopped potatoes for 10 mins in salted water. Drain.
> 
> Wash and chop coarsely the nettles (Only pick the new, young tops, using gloves!)
> 
> Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the nettles and stew gently for a few minutes. Add the potatoes and heated stock, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes or until tender.
> 
> When all is soft, cool slightly & purée in a blender, adding seasoning and the sour cream.
> 
> It's really good!
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

O'k the choc dump cake from Mcfany (sp) from New Zealand was an absolute hit with my dinner guests. Thank you, Thank you. The wines my guests brought were fabulous and the dinner was so beautiful and so tasty. I am so glad we sat around the table drinking coffee and having choc dump cake and talked about all kinds of things. I told them all about you folks and how much you all meant to me. Our neighbors are from Oregon State up north and west and their brother is from there and their mother is from the other side of the country 3,000 miles away in up state N.Y. We all just had such a long and loving time. I wish you all could be here. She dropped a spaghetti sauce drop on the table cloth and freaked. I said tomorrow I would soak it in warm water and it would come out and it goes in the gentle cycle in my front loader stack able washer and then I drape it out to dry. She was relieved and I am not going to get all goofy about it. The table cloth was a hit with her as well as she said people don't do this fine a work anymore and loved it. take care kids, joe p


----------



## Joe P

Oh My God, I am so glad the picture of the table and the cloth came through what a thrill for me that it worked. ish You all had such lovely things to say about the cloth, 

The table cloth is huge for an oval gate leg table that is hand made from North Carolina furniture company I ordered about 12 years ago. 

The table cloth took me two and half years to make as it is very fine thread I ordered from our yarn shop from San Antonio and they got it from a mill in San Francisco, Calif. I believe and it cost over $100.00 just for the thread. 

The pattern is from a vintage book I bought from the yarn shop and it is copyrighted (sp) so I could go to the book and you could talk with the publishers to get it. I would never copy it and send it out as I feel that would be illegal. But, isn't is just beautiful. I love the pattern so much. I bought a smaller table cloth like this from a second hand store for $10.00 many years ago and it is falling apart and I loved it so and then I found the pattern in this book and had to have it. I wanted in ecrue (sp) rather than white and there it is. I love it so. My Grandmother never made anything this fine she always did her cloths with thicker thread that wouldn't take so long. I wanted a finer piece. Oh, I am so happy you all think it is o'k. I have never made anything this fine before. I am very proud of it. "Pride goeth before a fall" I better watch out huh? he he.


----------



## pammie1234

Tomorrow is my first jury duty of the week. It is close so I can come home for lunch if I even get lunch. Of course they could say that we are not allowed to leave. I called today and they said I could bring knitting needles, but I may just bring a book and my computer. That might be a good time to organize some of my files and get them off the desktop. I actually hope I get dismissed early, but you just never know. Next week is downtown Dallas. I really dread that one since I will have to drive downtown. I'd ride the train, but not sure where I would get off and all. It will be interesting to say the least. Hope everyone has a good night. I'm going to bed and get some much needed rest. I check in after my jury duty tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam

where did i miss the picture?

sam



Joe P said:


> Oh My God, I am so glad the picture of the table and the cloth came through what a thrill for me that it worked. ish You all had such lovely things to say about the cloth,
> 
> The table cloth is huge for an oval gate leg table that is hand made from North Carolina furniture company I ordered about 12 years ago.
> 
> The table cloth took me two and half years to make as it is very fine thread I ordered from our yarn shop from San Antonio and they got it from a mill in San Francisco, Calif. I believe and it cost over $100.00 just for the thread.
> 
> The pattern is from a vintage book I bought from the yarn shop and it is copyrighted (sp) so I could go to the book and you could talk with the publishers to get it. I would never copy it and send it out as I feel that would be illegal. But, isn't is just beautiful. I love the pattern so much. I bought a smaller table cloth like this from a second hand store for $10.00 many years ago and it is falling apart and I loved it so and then I found the pattern in this book and had to have it. I wanted in ecrue (sp) rather than white and there it is. I love it so. My Grandmother never made anything this fine she always did her cloths with thicker thread that wouldn't take so long. I wanted a finer piece. Oh, I am so happy you all think it is o'k. I have never made anything this fine before. I am very proud of it. "Pride goeth before a fall" I better watch out huh? he he.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> where did i miss the picture?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My God, I am so glad the picture of the table and the cloth came through what a thrill for me that it worked. ish You all had such lovely things to say about the cloth,
> 
> The table cloth is huge for an oval gate leg table that is hand made from North Carolina furniture company I ordered about 12 years ago.
> 
> The table cloth took me two and half years to make as it is very fine thread I ordered from our yarn shop from San Antonio and they got it from a mill in San Francisco, Calif. I believe and it cost over $100.00 just for the thread.
> 
> The pattern is from a vintage book I bought from the yarn shop and it is copyrighted (sp) so I could go to the book and you could talk with the publishers to get it. I would never copy it and send it out as I feel that would be illegal. But, isn't is just beautiful. I love the pattern so much. I bought a smaller table cloth like this from a second hand store for $10.00 many years ago and it is falling apart and I loved it so and then I found the pattern in this book and had to have it. I wanted in ecrue (sp) rather than white and there it is. I love it so. My Grandmother never made anything this fine she always did her cloths with thicker thread that wouldn't take so long. I wanted a finer piece. Oh, I am so happy you all think it is o'k. I have never made anything this fine before. I am very proud of it. "Pride goeth before a fall" I better watch out huh? he he.
Click to expand...

It has been posted as a picture ,Sam, not actually in the TP. I found it when I went into unread topics!

and it is a beautiful piece of work! no wonder it took 2 1/2 years. It also took quite a bit of dedication!


----------



## Grandma Gail

Dreamweaver said:


> Richardson is a fairly busy and developed suburb of Dallas,,, still, we have coyotes and even an occasional bobcat. They aren't particularly afraid of humans and they are also very healthy looking, not skinny.. It is strange to see one in the middle of the road.
> 
> Our pool seems to attract mallad ducks, usually in the fall, but I have had 4 this spring... We have also had geese land for a short rest...


Duluth also has a lot of wild life. I often see deer strolling down the sidewalk or nibbling on my hedge. Bear, racoons and skunks are common. I've seen a wolf in my back yard. We had a neighborhood fox for several years. Since it's gone, the rabbits are back. Moose and coyote occasionally wander in town. Bob cats have been seen on running trails. Ducks and geese are common. There is a bald eagle nest within sight of my house, and I see others quite frequently when I drive to my favorite yarn shop every week. One was feeding on a dead deer by the side of the road along with several crows last week. The highway traffic disturbed them not in the least. I live well within the city limits with houses all around me and a large high school across the street, so it's not a country environment. My GD says she wishes she could deer hunt in my yard because I see more than she does on her deer stand.


----------



## flockie

It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth


----------



## iamsam

that is quite a tablecloth joe - and a lovely set table.

sam


----------



## ivyrain

dandylion said:


> I've used it too, and I also use the fat free powder creamer. I can't stand black coffee in the morning, so I'll put anything in it. This may strike some as unusual, though: I drink black coffee after dinner. That's the only time I do back coffee. Don't ask why or when I picked up this habit. I don't know
> Your dinner sounds good. Sue
> P S. Izzy just tried to sneak away with my readers -- from my desk --- right in front of me ---- silly cat. Sue
> 
> Silly cat Izzy probably thought you couldn't SEE her!!!


----------



## Pontuf

flockie said:


> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth


I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?


----------



## iamsam

go to top of page and click on active topics - scroll down until you find "joe's tablecloth".

sam



Pontuf said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
Click to expand...


----------



## ivyrain

thewren said:


> go to top of page and click on active topics - scroll down until you find "joe's tablecloth".
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, under unread topics it is listed as tablecloth??


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
Click to expand...

Joe's tablecloth can be found here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html


----------



## Pontuf

thewren said:


> go to top of page and click on active topics - scroll down until you find "joe's tablecloth".
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks Sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe's tablecloth can be found here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html
Click to expand...

Thanks Caren


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe's tablecloth can be found here
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Caren
Click to expand...

Your welcome


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
Click to expand...

We've been away on holiday for the last ten days and I can't believe I've got over 60 pages to read from this week's TP! I've only read up to page 19 so far so if anyone else has said what I'm about to, I apologise....... We were in Statford upon Avon and took a very interesting walking tour with a guide who was very informative. She told us that when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs.' Don't know if it's true or not (Dave?) but I liked it!


----------



## Pontuf

I love it! Is this true Dave?


----------



## DorisT

Dave, I have a couple of questions about your Ham and Celery recipe. I think you told us once what your "mixed spices" consists of, but would you please repeat? And what is the cheese sauce you use? Is it in a jar, a packet? I don't know if we have the equivalent.

I think this recipe would be a good one for us --John likes ham and I always have too much celery! I still want to make your celery soup, too.


----------



## DorisT

Pontuf said:


> I love it! Is this true Dave?


I've heard the same story somewhere so it's gotta be true!! Right, Dave?


----------



## DorisT

Dandy/Sue, I think Izzy is teaching you to be a cat lover. They can be very mischievous.

We are entertained so much by our Andie that I don't know what we did for excitement before we had her. We bought one of those laser lights at Big Lots for $1.50 and she really gets her exercise chasing it. When she wants us to play, she brings us her toys and drops them at our feet just like a dog. Fun, fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Tomorrow is my first jury duty of the week. It is close so I can come home for lunch if I even get lunch. Of course they could say that we are not allowed to leave. I called today and they said I could bring knitting needles, but I may just bring a book and my computer. That might be a good time to organize some of my files and get them off the desktop. I actually hope I get dismissed early, but you just never know. Next week is downtown Dallas. I really dread that one since I will have to drive downtown. I'd ride the train, but not sure where I would get off and all. It will be interesting to say the least. Hope everyone has a good night. I'm going to bed and get some much needed rest. I check in after my jury duty tomorrow!


Have not read page 65 yet, how is the jury duty going?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been away on holiday for the last ten days and I can't believe I've got over 60 pages to read from this week's TP! I've only read up to page 19 so far so if anyone else has said what I'm about to, I apologise....... We were in Statford upon Avon and took a very interesting walking tour with a guide who was very informative. She told us that when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs.' Don't know if it's true or not (Dave?) but I liked it!
Click to expand...

Been wondering where you were, Kate! I like the 'explanation' for cats and dogs!!


----------



## FireballDave

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been away on holiday for the last ten days and I can't believe I've got over 60 pages to read from this week's TP! I've only read up to page 19 so far so if anyone else has said what I'm about to, I apologise....... We were in Statford upon Avon and took a very interesting walking tour with a guide who was very informative. She told us that when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs.' Don't know if it's true or not (Dave?) but I liked it!
Click to expand...

Glad you had a fun trip. That's the story I was told by a thatcher, it seems the most likely explanation; cats certainly like to sit on thatched roofs on sunny days.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

good morning/afternoon to All! Can anyone tell me how to locate Joe's second photograph? I have tried every thing I can think of, and still haven't found it. My goodness he has an eye for a beautiful object, and such patience to complete his tablecloth!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> good morning/afternoon to All! Can anyone tell me how to locate Joe's second photograph? I have tried every thing I can think of, and still haven't found it. My goodness he has an eye for a beautiful object, and such patience to complete his tablecloth!


If you scroll down on this page it is there

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks, NanaCaren, must have skipped to the second and third pages! Any piglets yet!? on one of my usual mid-night wake ups, thinking of having another milky drink. Now that it is getting colder the dogs are staying in my room- I can hear lots of snoring!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> thanks, NanaCaren, must have skipped to the second and third pages! Any piglets yet!? on one of my usual mid-night wake ups, thinking of having another milky drink. Now that it is getting colder the dogs are staying in my room- I can hear lots of snoring!


Your welcome. Still waiting, should be soon though.


----------



## Lurker 2

In my experience cats will sit on, or under anything warm, especially cars. That is where my last 'black' tortie turned up as a kitten. She was known as Thistle, and her two kittens born on All Hallows een were Spectre and Spook- they were pure black. Ringo is very naughty with cats. If another wild cat turns up, brave enough, we may adopt it. 'Kitty' will have to have chosen to be with us.


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Dave, I have a couple of questions about your Ham and Celery recipe. I think you told us once what your "mixed spices" consists of, but would you please repeat? And what is the cheese sauce you use? Is it in a jar, a packet? I don't know if we have the equivalent.
> 
> I think this recipe would be a good one for us --John likes ham and I always have too much celery! I still want to make your celery soup, too.


It's mixed dried herbs in the _Ham and Celery Bake_, the precise blend varies between brands, but usually contains: thyme, marjoram, basil, oregano, parsley and sage. Thyme is the largest component in the blend, usually around 30%.

The cheese sauce can either be home-made with flour, butter, milk and cheese or, a packet mix made up to half a pint (10 fluid ounces).

Since you mentioned it, I'll repeat my _Celery Soup_ receipt for anyone who missed it the first time:

*Celery Soup*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (115g) celery, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
7 fl. oz (200ml) hot chicken stock
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil

_To Serve:_
1 tbs (15ml) double cream
freshly chopped parsley

*Method:*

Heat the oil in a saucepan and cook the garlic, onion and celery over a low heat for 5 minutes, until softened.

Add the chicken stock and bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 10-12 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a blender and liquidise.

To serve, pour the soup into a bowl, add a swirl of double cream and a sprinkling of freshly chopped parsley.

Dave


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> thought I might post one of my castle photos from my trip to Scotland in August/September last year. this is Dirleton Castle, along the coast from Edinburgh.
> Goodness did not expect it to come up so Huge!


Oh my, is that gorgeous. Never been to Scotland but my best girlfriend in my life, from kindergarden is from there. I moved away from Canada in the 50's but she found me and now we communicate by email. We were recently talking about Scotland and her trip there. My son said it was his favorite country and he traveled all over the world, so that is saying something.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...

Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed time!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave


Ooooh, wonderful. I have done zucchini blossoms (not as a dessert) but never elderflowers. Thank you!


----------



## Tessadele

Night, night, Myfanwy, have a good sleep, we'll talk in the morning, he,he.

Tessa


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
Click to expand...

Joe, I think these are the same as our elderberry bushes. I have one in my backyard and get elderberries from it. Now a new way to use it. Do you have those where you are. I think my bush was a gift from the birds.


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They grow wild all over the place here, though they don't generally bloom this early. It may be a climate thing.
Click to expand...

Maybe they are what I call Queen Anne's Lace and not the elderberry bush blossoms???? I'm orig. from Canada so don't know if that's what you call this in the States.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Elder grows wild in hedges and woods, also on waste ground and near railways. We mainly use the flowers for cordials and wine in Spring, in late Summer the berries are also used for wine and to make jelly.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Ok, I think it is elderberries, not Queen Anne's Lace.


----------



## daralene

When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe, that tablecloth is absolutely stunning, and I can see why you are proud of it (and why it took so long to make!). 

And Scotland...oh, I so want to go there, always have. That castle photo really calls to me--Someday! 

I am familiar with Queen Anne's lace as "wild carrot," though I'm not sure if they are edible or not--we spent a lot of time pulling them out of the garden back in the East, I remember!

I've gotten off to a slow start this morning--he decided to work at home (he's working on a slide show), so I didn't have my usual frenzy. I'm on my second cup of coffee and need to get to work--hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> Maybe they are what I call Queen Anne's Lace and not the elderberry bush blossoms???? I'm orig. from Canada so don't know if that's what you call this in the States.


It's the same bush you get elderberries from, these are the flower heads that will develop into elderberries over the Summer.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

daralene said:


> When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.


This is celery, as in sticks of celery.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> go to top of page and click on active topics - scroll down until you find "joe's tablecloth".
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks Sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's listed as Joe's thread crochet table cloth
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure how to find this picture. Help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been away on holiday for the last ten days and I can't believe I've got over 60 pages to read from this week's TP! I've only read up to page 19 so far so if anyone else has said what I'm about to, I apologise....... We were in Statford upon Avon and took a very interesting walking tour with a guide who was very informative. She told us that when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs.' Don't know if it's true or not (Dave?) but I liked it!
Click to expand...

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/raining%20cats%20and%20dogs.html 
This site talks about the raining cats and dogs and also has the part in it that was quoted "when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs." Lots of interesting folklore!


----------



## 5mmdpns

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/pinwhetabclo.html

Joe I think this might be the pattern for the tableclothe you did. There are eight pinwheels for each motif. I did post this same pattern over on the other thread you posted with the picture of the tablecloth you did. So many were asking for the pattern. It has been my experience that what is old, is new again. And so it is with patterns too!


----------



## pammie1234

Jury duty ended early! Everyone decided against a jury trial. I feel like next week will not be so short. I think it is federal court, and today's was city. I will go prepared to stay the day.

Joe, the tablecloth is beautiful. It really makes me wish I could crochet. However, I don't know if I would have the patience to do something that took that long. I like to see the finished product quicker than that.

Going to see my DM today. Her phone is acting up and I need to try to find the problem! I hope there is one rather than her hearing is going!


----------



## Joe P

You are absolutely correct I just read through the pattern believe me I know that pattern and even the edging is the same. It is the pattern and yes it is called "Pin wheel" thanks now I don't have to search. You are very special to do this.



5mmdpns said:


> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/pinwhetabclo.html
> 
> Joe I think this might be the pattern for the tableclothe you did. There are eight pinwheels for each motif. I did post this same pattern over on the other thread you posted with the picture of the tablecloth you did. So many were asking for the pattern. It has been my experience that what is old, is new again. And so it is with patterns too!


----------



## Joe P

woops, I did mine one row at a time adding it on as I went keeping the whole cloth in my lap as I crocheted it. I did not do 8 in a motive, I did it my way and I felt it looked better as one whole piece rather than motives put together. Just personal taste I guess. he he.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> woops, I did mine one row at a time adding it on as I went keeping the whole cloth in my lap as I crocheted it. I did not do 8 in a motive, I did it my way and I felt it looked better as one whole piece rather than motives put together. Just personal taste I guess. he he.


Yup our works of art are all a matter of choice as to the assembly of the items! How many of the motifs did you make?

Here are more crocheted tableclothes and doilies too!
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Crocheted+tablecloth+motifs&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yE2hT4LOHMb66QGm-JGrCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.


Celeriac is a bulbous 'thing', not a stem, sorry, never grown it and we don't see it locally, so far as I am aware!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.
> 
> 
> 
> Celeriac is a bulbous 'thing', not a stem, sorry, never grown it and we don't see it locally, so far as I am aware!
Click to expand...

It is the bulbous root of the celery plant.


----------



## Lurker 2

But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.


yup. There are so many varieties of the celery plant!


----------



## dandylion

ivyrain said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it too, and I also use the fat free powder creamer. I can't stand black coffee in the morning, so I'll put anything in it. This may strike some as unusual, though: I drink black coffee after dinner. That's the only time I do back coffee. Don't ask why or when I picked up this habit. I don't know
> Your dinner sounds good. Sue
> P S. Izzy just tried to sneak away with my readers -- from my desk --- right in front of me ---- silly cat. Sue
> 
> Silly cat Izzy probably thought you couldn't SEE her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good one, ivyrain  dandylion/sue
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, I am officially angry with you! I now want to do an heirloom tablecloth for my DD! I have been looking at patterns for an hour. How could you do this to me? I am now inspired! LOL The prettiest ones are crochet, and that is a problem for me. I've looked at some knitting ones, but one I liked was in a foreign language. I guess I'll keep looking. I can't believe I'm even thinking about this!


----------



## Joe P

like I said I did one pinwheel at a time and joined them in rows next to each other and held the whole table cloth in my lap to make the continuous look rather than fitting motives together. I think it really looks better this way. he he.



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> woops, I did mine one row at a time adding it on as I went keeping the whole cloth in my lap as I crocheted it. I did not do 8 in a motive, I did it my way and I felt it looked better as one whole piece rather than motives put together. Just personal taste I guess. he he.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup our works of art are all a matter of choice as to the assembly of the items! How many of the motifs did you make?
> 
> Here are more crocheted tableclothes and doilies too!
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=Crocheted+tablecloth+motifs&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=yE2hT4LOHMb66QGm-JGrCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHgQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

the pattern is above on the comments somewhere look it up and try it. O'k I have never done anything close to this and it took me trial and error to do this, I wrote the pattern out in my own handwriting four or five times and make many pinwheels and ripped them out until I got it perfect then I took two and half years to make it. I don't know if I would do another in this life time. he he. sorry your mad.



pammie1234 said:


> Joe, I am officially angry with you! I now want to do an heirloom tablecloth for my DD! I have been looking at patterns for an hour. How could you do this to me? I am now inspired! LOL The prettiest ones are crochet, and that is a problem for me. I've looked at some knitting ones, but one I liked was in a foreign language. I guess I'll keep looking. I can't believe I'm even thinking about this!


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, I am officially angry with you! I now want to do an heirloom tablecloth for my DD! I have been looking at patterns for an hour. How could you do this to me? I am now inspired! LOL The prettiest ones are crochet, and that is a problem for me. I've looked at some knitting ones, but one I liked was in a foreign language. I guess I'll keep looking. I can't believe I'm even thinking about this!


Pammie, here is a site from Knitting Pattern Central with all sorts of knitted tableclothes and tablerunners. I hope you can find one that you like.  Sam, you may like this site too.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/table_runners_tidies.php


----------



## dandylion

It's funny, Doris, that you remember how much of a dog lover I am, and that I was so resistant to owning a cat. Consider me officially won over !!! The fact that Izzy already was declawed has helped her case so much  Sue



DorisT said:


> Dandy/Sue, I think Izzy is teaching you to be a cat lover. They can be very mischievous.
> 
> We are entertained so much by our Andie that I don't know what we did for excitement before we had her. We bought one of those laser lights at Big Lots for $1.50 and she really gets her exercise chasing it. When she wants us to play, she brings us her toys and drops them at our feet just like a dog. Fun, fun!! :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion

Thanks, margewhaples, I've not seen it, but I bet I will now that you have mentioned it. Only DR's orders would get me to stop buying "real" milk, though. I buy 1% and 2%. but still can not make myself do the skim  
I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue



margewhaples said:


> Dandylion: Have you tried substituting a product sold here as Mocha Mix. I had to eliminate all milk products for two years when I first found out I had Crohn's disease to see if it could be stabilized as milk allergy was a feature of my youth and had been noted to be common among sufferers. I found no difference and later went back to milk products although in very small quantitiesl but found that gravies and other thinks could be made with Mocha Mix without too much loss of consistency.


----------



## dandylion

Thank you for not trying to shirk jury duty. It bothers me to know that people try to get off without serving. 
Whenever I have been called, I have served and have been so glad that there were some level heads serving with me. That will sound very pompous, but, unfortunately some jurors I've served with have not been the most desirable, and it was such a blessing that there were a few who could reason and be objective. Some people can have their own agendas and some cannot see the forest for the trees, as my Gramma used to say. You are to be commended for serving. dandy/sue



pammie1234 said:


> Jury duty ended early! Everyone decided against a jury trial. I feel like next week will not be so short. I think it is federal court, and today's was city. I will go prepared to stay the day.
> 
> Joe, the tablecloth is beautiful. It really makes me wish I could crochet. However, I don't know if I would have the patience to do something that took that long. I like to see the finished product quicker than that.
> 
> Going to see my DM today. Her phone is acting up and I need to try to find the problem! I hope there is one rather than her hearing is going!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.
> 
> 
> 
> yup. There are so many varieties of the celery plant!
Click to expand...

I am not a fan of celery, we probably had too much of it in school lunches- which is why I am not fond of carrots or beetroot, carrots I can eat 'a la Vichy' beetroot, I quite like in borscht, and a yummy Chinese dish my Cantonese flatmate used to make. She could have opened a restaurant her cooking was so scrumptious. I would have to disguse Celery some how, but find the flavour too pungent. Sorry about that one Dave and all you other celery fans!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.
> 
> 
> 
> This is celery, as in sticks of celery.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave. Can't wait to try.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about celery for this tea parties recipe, are you talking about celery or what we call in the States celeriac? I had a recipe from an Austrian friend for celery soup and I made it and it tasted nothing like hers. Her husband shared with me that it is what we call celeriac as he has been in the States a lot and knew the difference. That was the change that was needed. Love regular celery too and it was good, just not the same as hers.
> 
> 
> 
> Celeriac is a bulbous 'thing', not a stem, sorry, never grown it and we don't see it locally, so far as I am aware!
Click to expand...

Thanks, we get both so it's just a matter of choosing the right one.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.


The bulbous root is used on celeriac for soups, etc. It's not the prettiest thing but learned to use it when visiting in Austria. Helga didn't use the other part. I'm sure you could use the stalk and leaves but it is the bulb that my friend used. I think the stalk and leaves are very bitter. The bulb is very mild. She made her soup similar to the celery one Dave has but with yogurt instead of cream. Oh the cream would be so delicious.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Double post I just deleted!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

:thumbdown: And another double post. Hmmm, I better behave myself!


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.
> 
> 
> 
> The bulbous root is used on celeriac for soups, etc. It's not the prettiest thing but learned to use it when visiting in Austria. Helga didn't use the other part. I'm sure you could use the stalk and leaves but it is the bulb that my friend used. I think the stalk and leaves are very bitter. The bulb is very mild. She made her soup similar to the celery one Dave has but with yogurt instead of cream. Oh the cream would be so delicious.
Click to expand...

This sent me on a google search for celeriac soup and I found a couple that were interesting. 
Here is a creamy version:
http://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipes/Soup/recipe.html?dishid=9827

None creamy soup:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/homestyleceleriacsou_87169


----------



## Sorlenna

Hmm...I'm not crazy about celery either, though I freely admit celery seed is a necessary ingredient in bread and butter pickles.


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P. :roll: Don't feel bad, i have sone the same thing, still can't get one to take. I do everything I'm suppose to,even called in reenforcements, and that did not help!! Finally arrived over at my son's home and able to use my computer here fore the next two weeks. Hope you party and cake came out ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.
> 
> 
> 
> The bulbous root is used on celeriac for soups, etc. It's not the prettiest thing but learned to use it when visiting in Austria. Helga didn't use the other part. I'm sure you could use the stalk and leaves but it is the bulb that my friend used. I think the stalk and leaves are very bitter. The bulb is very mild. She made her soup similar to the celery one Dave has but with yogurt instead of cream. Oh the cream would be so delicious.
Click to expand...

we are closer in latitude to Malaga.

if one were allowed it! have you tried kohlrabi? it is too hot here to grow it, but you may get it in winter! We have just had a mild frost. cold enough to want my fingerless mitts on. There has been snow and some sleet in the South Island, but parts are well below the 45 parallel. Invercargill on the southern coast, has a direct blast from Antarctica!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Joe p. I still could not find it under unread topics, or active topics, or watched topics.


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks 5mmdpns, the non creamy one is for one serving, which is excellent, worth a try, IF I ever find Celeriac!


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> It's funny, Doris, that you remember how much of a dog lover I am, and that I was so resistant to owning a cat. Consider me officially won over !!! The fact that Izzy already was declawed has helped her case so much  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy/Sue, I think Izzy is teaching you to be a cat lover. They can be very mischievous.
> 
> We are entertained so much by our Andie that I don't know what we did for excitement before we had her. We bought one of those laser lights at Big Lots for $1.50 and she really gets her exercise chasing it. When she wants us to play, she brings us her toys and drops them at our feet just like a dog. Fun, fun!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with being a cat lover, Sue! :-D I've loved them at least since I was 7 years old. I can remember feeding my kitten evaporated milk with a doll size bottle and pushing her down the sidewalk in my baby carriage. The neighbors would ask what I had in my carriage and were surprised when I showed them my kitty. I love dogs, too, but have outlived so many of them. At this time in our lives, cats are so much easier to care for. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.


Don't chicken out! It takes practically no time to download, and then there are some little demos you can watch to see how to do things, but mostly it's just easy as can be. Dave likes it because it connects his phone and computer and tablet and whatnot. I like it because I can grab a page, a URL, a part of a page, or whatever I want at the moment, and it takes only seconds. Then when it's into my Evernote, I can quickly make tags so I can find things again. My collection of tea party recipes has increased dramatically. Oh, and the free version is plenty for me, and I think that's what Dave has too.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't chicken out! It takes practically no time to download, and then there are some little demos you can watch to see how to do things, but mostly it's just easy as can be. Dave likes it because it connects his phone and computer and tablet and whatnot. I like it because I can grab a page, a URL, a part of a page, or whatever I want at the moment, and it takes only seconds. Then when it's into my Evernote, I can quickly make tags so I can find things again. My collection of tea party recipes has increased dramatically. Oh, and the free version is plenty for me, and I think that's what Dave has too.
Click to expand...

Thanks wannabear,How areyou today? We are having our first really cold morning of the year!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: dandylion--It's funny, because I don't usually like anything but the real things--however--we had a dietian come and speak to our group;she gave the breakdown of fat in milk. i immediately switched over to fat free milk, and other than the color(Watery) I could not tell the difference in it. I have been drinking fat free mild ever since. Now sugar is a differnet matter. I can tell the difference when real sugar is not used, but now I use Splenda, or Stevia-only I use about a fourth of what I used in a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Lurker 2

There was just a tinge of pink in the eastern sky this morning! We seem to be having more star scapes than sun-rises with any colour.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Myfanwy--Sure enjoying the pictures. The castle and surrounding grounds were interesting-loved the green grass! SATURDAY NIGHT is suppose to have the largest moon this year. The news said it will be closest to earth is why it is so big. I found Joe's table cloth under Topic log--pictures. I will be glad when I can figure mine out. I even went back in the Pictures file where I found Joe's to see if that is where mine posted, but did not find them.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> There was just a tinge of pink in the eastern sky this morning! We seem to be having more star scapes than sun-rises with any colour.


A lovely sky thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## wannabear

Here's a piece of sky that's not my photo but I would love to have been there.

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap120425.html


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: dandylion--It's funny, because I don't usually like anything but the real things--however--we had a dietian come and speak to our group;she gave the breakdown of fat in milk. i immediately switched over to fat free milk, and other than the color(Watery) I could not tell the difference in it. I have been drinking fat free mild ever since. Now sugar is a differnet matter. I can tell the difference when real sugar is not used, but now I use Splenda, or Stevia-only I use about a fourth of what I used in a teaspoon of sugar.


I have not yet tried Splenda, it is a bit pricey. I have learned to like stevia, in herbal tea- don't drink the ordinary, use skim milk powder- it has the Heart Foundation tick. How are things going? hope life has calmed down a bit!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a tinge of pink in the eastern sky this morning! We seem to be having more star scapes than sun-rises with any colour.
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely sky thanks for sharing with us.
Click to expand...

I rather liked the way the clouds outlined next door's tree. Hope you are enjoying the afternoon! I have just had to drag the heater out from it's Summer pozzie, Fale was so cold, and already it is 8-30am. Next door to the south has just brought us a large piece of Albecore [sp?] tuna. Fale says it makes a very good 'raw fish'. Another Samoan delicacy.


----------



## iamsam

carol - try this

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78442-1.html

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :-( Joe p. I still could not find it under unread topics, or active topics, or watched topics.


----------



## gingerwitch

Wannabear--thanks so much for the Crater Lake link. What an amazing photo! Crater Lake is one of our planet's very special places -- transcendental.


----------



## FireballDave

After all the excitement in Jerez last weekend, the Portuguese round of the _MotoGP_ championship is this weekend. I thought I'd see how far I could take a napkin ring design, the answer is 2.6 miles!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78680-1.html#1452169

Hope you like my little whimsy!

Dave


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on all the postings. Have copied the sausage bread and the sweet fruit recipe.
> 
> This is a great tea party. It is windy and cold here in N.C. this morning. 58 degrees but the wind makes it feel a lot cooler. Was going to plant the flowers in our "star" in the center of the backyard, but the ground is too wet and the wind to cold. Have a party for my BIL tonight....80....bought him a weather station. I know he'll love this. Will know the temp, the humidity, time, etc. Personally, I open the door and stick my head outside...if it's raining I get wet, if it's hot, I sweat, etc.
> 
> Everyone have a great day....more later.
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest son got me a weather station for christmas a couple years ago I love it. WHen it rains really hard it says it is raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been away on holiday for the last ten days and I can't believe I've got over 60 pages to read from this week's TP! I've only read up to page 19 so far so if anyone else has said what I'm about to, I apologise....... We were in Statford upon Avon and took a very interesting walking tour with a guide who was very informative. She told us that when houses had thatched roofs, mice, cats, dogs, etc used to live in it because it was cosy and warm, but when it rained heavily they would leap down, hence 'raining cats and dogs.' Don't know if it's true or not (Dave?) but I liked it!
Click to expand...

If it isn't it should be.


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was just a tinge of pink in the eastern sky this morning! We seem to be having more star scapes than sun-rises with any colour.
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely sky thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather liked the way the clouds outlined next door's tree. Hope you are enjoying the afternoon! I have just had to drag the heater out from it's Summer pozzie, Fale was so cold, and already it is 8-30am. Next door to the south has just brought us a large piece of Albecore [sp?] tuna. Fale says it makes a very good 'raw fish'. Another Samoan delicacy.
Click to expand...

I've been mowing the lawn, bad for the allergies but needed to get done. Jamie says she his soooo jealous, she loves fresh tuna.


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> Wannabear--thanks so much for the Crater Lake link. What an amazing photo! Crater Lake is one of our planet's very special places -- transcendental.


You're quite welcome. There are always nice pictures at that site, but I really love this one. Hard to believe it's a real place, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> Wannabear--thanks so much for the Crater Lake link. What an amazing photo! Crater Lake is one of our planet's very special places -- transcendental.


but where on earth is it- we have a crater lake that is active!?


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> After all the excitement in Jerez last weekend, the Portuguese round of the _MotoGP_ championship is this weekend. I thought I'd see how far I could take a napkin ring design, the answer is 2.6 miles!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78680-1.html#1452169
> 
> Hope you like my little whimsy!
> 
> Dave


V. colourful!


----------



## ivyrain

dandylion said:


> Thanks, margewhaples, I've not seen it, but I bet I will now that you have mentioned it. Only DR's orders would get me to stop buying "real" milk, though. I buy 1% and 2%. but still can not make myself do the skim
> I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue
> 
> Dandy, I wonder if you put a bit of something to make the milk look white instead of blue(skim UCK) it would be more tasty? Perhaps some heavy cream??LOL


----------



## ivyrain

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, Doris, that you remember how much of a dog lover I am, and that I was so resistant to owning a cat. Consider me officially won over !!! The fact that Izzy already was declawed has helped her case so much  Sue
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy/Sue, I think Izzy is teaching you to be a cat lover. They can be very mischievous.
> 
> We are entertained so much by our Andie that I don't know what we did for excitement before we had her. We bought one of those laser lights at Big Lots for $1.50 and she really gets her exercise chasing it. When she wants us to play, she brings us her toys and drops them at our feet just like a dog. Fun, fun!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being a cat lover, Sue! :-D I've loved them at least since I was 7 years old. I can remember feeding my kitten evaporated milk with a doll size bottle and pushing her down the sidewalk in my baby carriage. The neighbors would ask what I had in my carriage and were surprised when I showed them my kitty. I love dogs, too, but have outlived so many of them. At this time in our lives, cats are so much easier to care for. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

My daughter had a banty rooster named Dixie that she would sit in her doll stroller and tour with!! She would also hold him at the foot of her sisters bed and talk him into crowing!!! Great fun but I do think cats make better pets!


----------



## Joe P

I still can't get a picture on the TP but I put two more pictures on the "Main" of my Aran Knit Afghan I did after I imported 100% virgin wool from Ireland. I love this afghan and it took me a year to make, I think I ripped it out 28 times to get it perfect. the light is so bright it doesn't show the pattern too well. sorry.


----------



## ivyrain

wannabear said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't chicken out! It takes practically no time to download, and then there are some little demos you can watch to see how to do things, but mostly it's just easy as can be. Dave likes it because it connects his phone and computer and tablet and whatnot. I like it because I can grab a page, a URL, a part of a page, or whatever I want at the moment, and it takes only seconds. Then when it's into my Evernote, I can quickly make tags so I can find things again. My collection of tea party recipes has increased dramatically. Oh, and the free version is plenty for me, and I think that's what Dave has too.
Click to expand...

Myfanwy, I totally agree with wannabear, you will love evernote. I downloaded it the first time Dave recommended it and couldn't figure it. Last week I went in again and found the tutorial. OhMY! They walk you through step by step and it is the easiest thing ever!! I love it and it doesn't fill your computer but puts your info on a cloud! How lovely is that?? Really, it's free and easy I would suggest you try it.


----------



## wannabear

Crater Lake is in Oregon, and not all that far from the west coast, really.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I still can't get a picture on the TP but I put two more pictures on the "Main" of my Aran Knit Afghan I did after I imported 100% virgin wool from Ireland. I love this afghan and it took me a year to make, I think I ripped it out 28 times to get it perfect. the light is so bright it doesn't show the pattern too well. sorry.


Here is the link.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78688-1.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get a picture on the TP but I put two more pictures on the "Main" of my Aran Knit Afghan I did after I imported 100% virgin wool from Ireland. I love this afghan and it took me a year to make, I think I ripped it out 28 times to get it perfect. the light is so bright it doesn't show the pattern too well. sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78688-1.html
Click to expand...

It is very beautifully done. Have any of your children also picked up knitting or crochet? You have a legacy that would be wonderful if your children carried it on!


----------



## Lurker 2

ivyrain said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't chicken out! It takes practically no time to download, and then there are some little demos you can watch to see how to do things, but mostly it's just easy as can be. Dave likes it because it connects his phone and computer and tablet and whatnot. I like it because I can grab a page, a URL, a part of a page, or whatever I want at the moment, and it takes only seconds. Then when it's into my Evernote, I can quickly make tags so I can find things again. My collection of tea party recipes has increased dramatically. Oh, and the free version is plenty for me, and I think that's what Dave has too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy, I totally agree with wannabear, you will love evernote. I downloaded it the first time Dave recommended it and couldn't figure it. Last week I went in again and found the tutorial. OhMY! They walk you through step by step and it is the easiest thing ever!! I love it and it doesn't fill your computer but puts your info on a cloud! How lovely is that?? Really, it's free and easy I would suggest you try it.
Click to expand...

I did not know windows 7 had a 'cloud' I know Apple Mac does! thank you for your encouragement. 
Given today's cold start I am doing some woolen fingerless mitts for the DH!


----------



## FireballDave

'The Cloud' isn't specific to any operating system, it's a way of storing information on remote servers via the internet. The data in one's 'vault' is accessible from any internet enabled device, anywhere in the world, it's a sort of _numbered account_ for data, you just log on to the secure server and enter your account name and password.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail

I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue

I loved the Marple Agatha Christie films, too. My all time favorite actress in the role was Margaret Rutherford in the old black and white versions. She was an absolute hoot.


----------



## margewhaples

Well I have finally caught up with all the postings. My thanks for all of the pictures that so many have included. I am still without my companion, the dog. I have been so busy on wkends that I can;t catch up for the wkends lost in my chores. I am hoping next week I will feel well and the weather will cooperate. We have gone from 90 on the wkend to cloudy, overcast and cool 60 today. I am not guessing I looked it up. Our bodies can't cope with these wild swings. It drops to 50 in the night and soars to 80-90. on some days.
I finished another dish cloth. On to the scarf, if I can figure which feather and fan I was using last. It is a pretty color of Lavendar in the iris shades with a sheen. As I wear a lot of purples and lavendars I am looking forward to finishing it with a hat to match. I have a pattern in mind with some beads on it and I've never done beads before. I am looking for some pretty dishcloth patterns if anyone has some they can pm me. I enjoy these small projects as I can easily carry them with me when I go to doctors or on bus rides or to the sr. ctr.


----------



## Grandma Gail

It's a beautiful day in Duluth - 82F and sunny. Normal is around 50F. If this keeps up, it will be our 11th month in a row with above normal temperatures. April seemed cold after a very warm March, but it was still above average.
Monday was a typical Lake Superior day. I left the house to run errands early in the p.m. and it was in the 60's. When I got to my GD's softball game, the wind had switched, coming off the lake, and the temperature had dropped over 20 degrees. Good thing I had my winter jacket in the car - 3 1/2 hours out in the cold. She's an 8th grader and played in both the high school varsity game and the jv game getting good hits in both games resulting in several runs scored. They won both games. There's nothing better than enjoying your grandchildren.
Joe, I saw your tablecloth in the picture section. It is an absolute treasure. I can see why your guest was concerned about the spill. 
I've finally caught up on the daily forums and the tea party. GS has a baseball game in town today, so I'm heading out. It will be MUCH more comfortable outside today.


----------



## Lurker 2

FireballDave said:


> 'The Cloud' isn't specific to any operating system, it's a way of storing information on remote servers via the internet. The data in one's 'vault' is accessible from any internet enabled device, anywhere in the world, it's a sort of _numbered account_ for data, you just log on to the secure server and enter your account name and password.
> 
> Dave


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandma Gail said:


> It's a beautiful day in Duluth - 82F and sunny. Normal is around 50F. If this keeps up, it will be our 11th month in a row with above normal temperatures. April seemed cold after a very warm March, but it was still above average.
> Monday was a typical Lake Superior day. I left the house to run errands early in the p.m. and it was in the 60's. When I got to my GD's softball game, the wind had switched, coming off the lake, and the temperature had dropped over 20 degrees. Good thing I had my winter jacket in the car - 3 1/2 hours out in the cold. She's an 8th grader and played in both the high school varsity game and the jv game getting good hits in both games resulting in several runs scored. They won both games. There's nothing better than enjoying your grandchildren.
> Joe, I saw your tablecloth in the picture section. It is an absolute treasure. I can see why your guest was concerned about the spill.
> I've finally caught up on the daily forums and the tea party. GS has a baseball game in town today, so I'm heading out. It will be MUCH more comfortable outside today.


I am not much good at computing and knitting at the same time! Does any one else have this problem? I really need to log out to get on with the WIP!!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.


I've downloaded evernote and created an account, but now I've got to figure out how to use it. So far the printed manual has not helped, but if I go online that may do it.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They grow wild all over the place here, though they don't generally bloom this early. It may be a climate thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are what I call Queen Anne's Lace and not the elderberry bush blossoms???? I'm orig. from Canada so don't know if that's what you call this in the States.
Click to expand...

I think Queen Anne's lace is totally different. I think it's in the carrot family and blooms a little later. They are individual plants. Elderberries are bushes.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> woops, I did mine one row at a time adding it on as I went keeping the whole cloth in my lap as I crocheted it. I did not do 8 in a motive, I did it my way and I felt it looked better as one whole piece rather than motives put together. Just personal taste I guess. he he.


I very much prefer doing an afghan in one piece even though the pattern is in blocks. But it sure does get a bit unwieldy.


----------



## budasha

Joe P said:


> You are absolutely correct I just read through the pattern believe me I know that pattern and even the edging is the same. It is the pattern and yes it is called "Pin wheel" thanks now I don't have to search. You are very special to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/pinwhetabclo.html
> 
> Joe I think this might be the pattern for the tableclothe you did. There are eight pinwheels for each motif. I did post this same pattern over on the other thread you posted with the picture of the tablecloth you did. So many were asking for the pattern. It has been my experience that what is old, is new again. And so it is with patterns too!
Click to expand...

Beautiful table cloth, Joe, but 2 years!! I thought when I did an afghan and it took me l yr, that was long enough.


----------



## FireballDave

If you use _Mozilla Firefox_ as your browser, clipping to _Evernote_ is really easy. You highlight the bit you want to save, right-click on the mouse and select <Clip Selection> from the _Evernote_ options, the system does the rest for you.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear--thanks so much for the Crater Lake link. What an amazing photo! Crater Lake is one of our planet's very special places -- transcendental.
> 
> 
> 
> but where on earth is it- we have a crater lake that is active!?
Click to expand...

It's in southern Oregon, one of our most beautiful National parks, formed some 6,500 years ago when Mount Mazama blew its top. The lake is the deepest in the U.S. at almost 2,000 feet deep.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Well I have finally caught up with all the postings. My thanks for all of the pictures that so many have included. I am still without my companion, the dog. I have been so busy on wkends that I can;t catch up for the wkends lost in my chores. I am hoping next week I will feel well and the weather will cooperate. We have gone from 90 on the wkend to cloudy, overcast and cool 60 today. I am not guessing I looked it up. Our bodies can't cope with these wild swings. It drops to 50 in the night and soars to 80-90. on some days.
> I finished another dish cloth. On to the scarf, if I can figure which feather and fan I was using last. It is a pretty color of Lavendar in the iris shades with a sheen. As I wear a lot of purples and lavendars I am looking forward to finishing it with a hat to match. I have a pattern in mind with some beads on it and I've never done beads before. I am looking for some pretty dishcloth patterns if anyone has some they can pm me. I enjoy these small projects as I can easily carry them with me when I go to doctors or on bus rides or to the sr. ctr.


There are hundreds of dishclothes on Ravelry. You just sign up and register to use the site.
http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabear--thanks so much for the Crater Lake link. What an amazing photo! Crater Lake is one of our planet's very special places -- transcendental.
> 
> 
> 
> but where on earth is it- we have a crater lake that is active!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in southern Oregon, one of our most beautiful National parks, formed some 6,500 years ago when Mount Mazama blew its top. The lake is the deepest in the U.S. at almost 2,000 feet deep.
Click to expand...

Thanks Gingerwitch! Our crater lake is atop Mt Ruapehu, in the central North Island, and is inclined to send down lahars at infrequent intervals. Most spectacularly in 1954, with the loss of rather a lot of lives, people who were travelling to or from seeing the Queen. I was not living here at the time. Ruapehu is capable of sending up large ash clouds which disrupts air travel radio reception etc.. The three volcanoes are rather lovely, and are in an area known as the volcanic plateau or The Desert Road.


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They grow wild all over the place here, though they don't generally bloom this early. It may be a climate thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are what I call Queen Anne's Lace and not the elderberry bush blossoms???? I'm orig. from Canada so don't know if that's what you call this in the States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Queen Anne's lace is totally different. I think it's in the carrot family and blooms a little later. They are individual plants. Elderberries are bushes.
Click to expand...

Joe--Elderberry bushes may not thrive in Texas as it's so hot and dry. They've naturalised here in Oregon and England so obviously love the cooler, damp climates. Not related to Queen Anne's lace but the flowers are somewhat similar in appearance.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day in Duluth - 82F and sunny. Normal is around 50F. If this keeps up, it will be our 11th month in a row with above normal temperatures. April seemed cold after a very warm March, but it was still above average.
> Monday was a typical Lake Superior day. I left the house to run errands early in the p.m. and it was in the 60's. When I got to my GD's softball game, the wind had switched, coming off the lake, and the temperature had dropped over 20 degrees. Good thing I had my winter jacket in the car - 3 1/2 hours out in the cold. She's an 8th grader and played in both the high school varsity game and the jv game getting good hits in both games resulting in several runs scored. They won both games. There's nothing better than enjoying your grandchildren.
> Joe, I saw your tablecloth in the picture section. It is an absolute treasure. I can see why your guest was concerned about the spill.
> I've finally caught up on the daily forums and the tea party. GS has a baseball game in town today, so I'm heading out. It will be MUCH more comfortable outside today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much good at computing and knitting at the same time! Does any one else have this problem? I really need to log out to get on with the WIP!!
Click to expand...

You always seem to be disappearing as I've caught up with the forum! I have difficulty computing & knitting at the same time too, hence my knitting is not growing as it should, but how could anyone not follow this, and admire the pictures you all put on. I particularly liked the pink cloud. Then I have to stop & tell Julian what has been said & show him the pictures, it all takes time.

Now he's settling down to sleep, so I suppose I'd better stop this & put the light out. Curses!! This is why I don't have time to talk to everybody & say what I want to, it isn't because I don't care. Laugh, he's just asked me if I'm still awake, I'm tapping this away about 6ins. from his nose. I'd better say goodnight & see if I can sneak away to continue when he's really settled.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe, here is a site that talks about how to grow the Elderberries in Texas. There are many such sites on the internet. Interestingly enough, in parts of Texas, they grow wild.
http://dallasfruitgrower.typepad.com/dallas-fruit-vegetable/elderberries/


----------



## gingerwitch

Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day in Duluth - 82F and sunny. Normal is around 50F. If this keeps up, it will be our 11th month in a row with above normal temperatures. April seemed cold after a very warm March, but it was still above average.
> Monday was a typical Lake Superior day. I left the house to run errands early in the p.m. and it was in the 60's. When I got to my GD's softball game, the wind had switched, coming off the lake, and the temperature had dropped over 20 degrees. Good thing I had my winter jacket in the car - 3 1/2 hours out in the cold. She's an 8th grader and played in both the high school varsity game and the jv game getting good hits in both games resulting in several runs scored. They won both games. There's nothing better than enjoying your grandchildren.
> Joe, I saw your tablecloth in the picture section. It is an absolute treasure. I can see why your guest was concerned about the spill.
> I've finally caught up on the daily forums and the tea party. GS has a baseball game in town today, so I'm heading out. It will be MUCH more comfortable outside today.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much good at computing and knitting at the same time! Does any one else have this problem? I really need to log out to get on with the WIP!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You always seem to be disappearing as I've caught up with the forum! I have difficulty computing & knitting at the same time too, hence my knitting is not growing as it should, but how could anyone not follow this, and admire the pictures you all put on. I particularly liked the pink cloud. Then I have to stop & tell Julian what has been said & show him the pictures, it all takes time.
> 
> Now he's settling down to sleep, so I suppose I'd better stop this & put the light out. Curses!! This is why I don't have time to talk to everybody & say what I want to, it isn't because I don't care. Laugh, he's just asked me if I'm still awake, I'm tapping this away about 6ins. from his nose. I'd better say goodnight & see if I can sneak away to continue when he's really settled.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Dear Tessa, nice to know I am not alone! Fale has been very busy preparing food this morning. He made a beautiful raw fish- I cut the last ripe lemon from our tree, it is a Genoa and does not keep well, but is beautiful to eat. We bought a couple of papaya fruits yesterday, he is just peeling those to eat as a percursor to lunch, must get another loaf of bread started!
Happy Rest! and Sweet Dreams, the weather house effect is so typical of trying to communicate with Britain!


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.


right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!


----------



## Joe P

thanks I will copy this and look this month for them down here as I am sure they are wild here too. joe p



5mmdpns said:


> Joe, here is a site that talks about how to grow the Elderberries in Texas. There are many such sites on the internet. Interestingly enough, in parts of Texas, they grow wild.
> http://dallasfruitgrower.typepad.com/dallas-fruit-vegetable/elderberries/


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> thanks I will copy this and look this month for them down here as I am sure they are wild here too. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, here is a site that talks about how to grow the Elderberries in Texas. There are many such sites on the internet. Interestingly enough, in parts of Texas, they grow wild.
> http://dallasfruitgrower.typepad.com/dallas-fruit-vegetable/elderberries/
Click to expand...

Most often if you look for something it is there to be found. Trick is, you have to know where to look!!! I am sure that a garden nursery or horticulturist will be able to help you find out where to start looking.


----------



## pammie1234

Ordered some yarn last night. Projects: 2 heirloom throws for my DD's friends, 1 completion of BSJ since my DN is moving and the colors of his school changed, 1 scarf that my DD asked me to do for her friend that is graduation nursing school. The celebration is May 20. Found some beautiful and unique scarves, but they are in crochet. Nix that! I think she has decided on the Swiss Cheese scarf. Of course I ordered the wrong yarn, so it will be adjustment time of stitches, needle size, number of holes, and/or size of holes. Working on a swatch now.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Ordered some yarn last night. Projects: 2 heirloom throws for my DD's friends, 1 completion of BSJ since my DN is moving and the colors of his school changed, 1 scarf that my DD asked me to do for her friend that is graduation nursing school. The celebration is May 20. Found some beautiful and unique scarves, but they are in crochet. Nix that! I think she has decided on the Swiss Cheese scarf. Of course I ordered the wrong yarn, so it will be adjustment time of stitches, needle size, number of holes, and/or size of holes. Working on a swatch now.


Pammie, BSJ has me stumped, can you translate, please!!


----------



## pammie1234

Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman 

It's very unusual, knit in one piece, and doesn't look like it would ever be a jacket, but when it is folded, it works. Lots of fun to knit.


----------



## mjs

dandylion said:


> Thanks, margewhaples, I've not seen it, but I bet I will now that you have mentioned it. Only DR's orders would get me to stop buying "real" milk, though. I buy 1% and 2%. but still can not make myself do the skim
> I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandylion: Have you tried substituting a product sold here as Mocha Mix. I had to eliminate all milk products for two years when I first found out I had Crohn's disease to see if it could be stabilized as milk allergy was a feature of my youth and had been noted to be common among sufferers. I found no difference and later went back to milk products although in very small quantitiesl but found that gravies and other thinks could be made with Mocha Mix without too much loss of consistency.
Click to expand...

You might try the expensive milk with extra protein and calcium. It is skim, but does not look it. I use it for yogurt but am not a milk drinker, so I don't know what the milk tastes like.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ah, when you have it made, could you post a photo for us! I am finally sitting down to the mittens for the DH. just a 1x1 rib, because I could probably do that asleep!!
for Pammie.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Joe p. I still could not find it under unread topics, or active topics, or watched topics.


It's on today's newsletter.


----------



## mjs

Grandma Gail said:


> I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue
> 
> I loved the Marple Agatha Christie films, too. My all time favorite actress in the role was Margaret Rutherford in the old black and white versions. She was an absolute hoot.


I don't think she was what Agatha had in mind, but I agree she was a scream. I was telling people in the pool about the way she would toss that cloak around her.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
Click to expand...

It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Thanks for the site for the nasa sky picture. It is beautiful. I will have to check it daily for different pictures.


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll: Thanks for the site for the nasa sky picture. It is beautiful. I will have to check it daily for different pictures.


If you put your mouse pointer on the picture, all the various star formations appear on the photo with their names.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: myfanwy--Yes, Fred has been feeling pretty good for several days now.SHHHHH!! Don't want to say that too Loud! He had an episode of delirum pretty much all day Monday;so far it is only here and there he disputes something I tell him--until I either show him or convince him what I'm saying is right. I don't take it too far-I usually try to change his train of thought onto something else. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. We have been really busy today-Had ear treated, moved things over to son's house that we will need-had to go back and drop another rent check in the mail box on our area--I must have had a brain fart-cause I put the correct amt in the $ place, but wrote it for the smaller dollar amt using the same numbers.hee hee-Our guy who collects it got a big laugh out of it as well-he knows what I've been dealing with. I guess I wasn't quiet awake when I made out the first check. Fred is watching True Grit on Netflex on their Wii. So he is well contented. hope all is going well for you and Fale. I am so surprised ya'll are having winter weather now! Ya'll must have one season while we are having the other.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!
Click to expand...

at that age I think the erruption of Ngaruhoe Mountain which happened at the same time made more impact on me, I remember seeing TV footage of that. a friend who lived near Turangi, at the South end of Lake Taupo- which is itself a crater- said it was months and months before they were able to put the washing out on the line again. 
I was more distressed when a Glasgow ferry capsized because I thought it was a 'princess' who had died. I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
And the death of the puppeteer who did 'Prudence Kitten' made a huge impact. [Her daughter continued the tradition]. 'Heidi' came on in the early evening, and I found it very hard to forgive my Mother for making me attend 'Brownies' that night of the week...


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Thanks Sam---I finally found it right after I posted that I could not. I think I have the explorer 9 or something is why I can't get my pics to go thru.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at that age I think the erruption of Ngaruhoe Mountain which happened at the same time made more impact on me, I remember seeing TV footage of that. a friend who lived near Turangi, at the South end of Lake Taupo- which is itself a crater- said it was months and months before they were able to put the washing out on the line again.
> I was more distressed when a Glasgow ferry capsized because I thought it was a 'princess' who had died. I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
> And the death of the puppeteer who did 'Prudence Kitten' made a huge impact. [Her daughter continued the tradition]. 'Heidi' came on in the early evening, and I found it very hard to forgive my Mother for making me attend 'Brownies' that night of the week...
Click to expand...

What is this about stamps upside down?


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Grandma Gail--Yes, I actually have a TShirt that says "If I knew that Grandchildren was so much FUN, I would have had them First!!!. My cousin is very busy with hers as well-I guess it is just what Grandmothers do best. I know mine tell me all the time how much they love me, and ask questions when they need to. Their mom and dad are very involved with them. That makes a secure, happy child.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at that age I think the erruption of Ngaruhoe Mountain which happened at the same time made more impact on me, I remember seeing TV footage of that. a friend who lived near Turangi, at the South end of Lake Taupo- which is itself a crater- said it was months and months before they were able to put the washing out on the line again.
> I was more distressed when a Glasgow ferry capsized because I thought it was a 'princess' who had died. I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
> And the death of the puppeteer who did 'Prudence Kitten' made a huge impact. [Her daughter continued the tradition]. 'Heidi' came on in the early evening, and I found it very hard to forgive my Mother for making me attend 'Brownies' that night of the week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this about stamps upside down?
Click to expand...

People were much more correct and proper then: it was not good manners to put the stamp of the dead King on the envelopes, when the Queen was alive and well! So we put them on upside down.But as Dave tells us Britain was bankrupt and we had to wait for the old stamps to run out, then they printed the new ones. Also there had been the abdication of Edward VIII before he was crowned in very recent memory, and people were hesitant about matters regal.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at that age I think the erruption of Ngaruhoe Mountain which happened at the same time made more impact on me, I remember seeing TV footage of that. a friend who lived near Turangi, at the South end of Lake Taupo- which is itself a crater- said it was months and months before they were able to put the washing out on the line again.
> I was more distressed when a Glasgow ferry capsized because I thought it was a 'princess' who had died. I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
> And the death of the puppeteer who did 'Prudence Kitten' made a huge impact. [Her daughter continued the tradition]. 'Heidi' came on in the early evening, and I found it very hard to forgive my Mother for making me attend 'Brownies' that night of the week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this about stamps upside down?
Click to expand...

Check out this website. It gives the meanings for some of the positions of stamps on envelopes. As they are for the USA, I dont know that the same thing applies to different countries.

I did belong to a philatec society for a long time and this was never one of the topics we discussed.


----------



## gingerwitch

Myfanwy--being just that much younger than you, I don't have any recollection of the death of the King but interestingly enough, one of my very earliest clear memories is of the Coronation Parade through London and sitting on a neighbour's wall waiting for the Coronation Coach to go by and waving my little flag frantically every time I saw horse-drawn carriages go by.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> Myfanwy--being just that much younger than you, I don't have any recollection of the death of the King but interestingly enough, one of my very earliest clear memories is of the Coronation Parade through London and sitting on a neighbour's wall waiting for the Coronation Coach to go by and waving my little flag frantically every time I saw horse-drawn carriages go by.


we were invited to a friends house in Drymen to watch on their Telly, one of the Dimbleby family did a lot of the commentary. Never forgotten Queen Salote of Tonga. but as a lot of my memories are colour I must also have been to the cinema to watch it.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy--your mention of the Queen's visit prompted me to dig out a book given to me by grandfather for my 5th birthday in 1954, called "The Royal Tour". Quite a bit of it is devoted to the the Royal Family's visit to N.Z. but no mention is made of the eruption, not surprisingly I think. However, it does refer to a rail disaster at Tangiwai on Christmas Eve and I wondered if you knew if this was in any way connected.
> 
> 
> 
> right that makes me a year out of date, I thought it was 54, but it must have been 53, because it is definitely the Tangiwai disaster, and the rail line and bridge had been swept away by the lahar. There has been a very bad record of disasters here every time the Queen has visited. the other one I recall particularly was a bus load of Maori people who had been up to Waitangi [where the second treaty was signed] to see her, there was an accident on the Bryndwyn Hills and I am not sure if anyone survived. I think that one was in the 70's. you and I have to be very close in age, I am a little older, approaching 66!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as if the Royals arrived on Dec. 23rd 1953 and left sometime shortly after Jan 25th 1954 so you weren't really off by much. The book I was given was no doubt published immediately following their return to England on May 15th 1954 as this book was received on my 5th b-day, May 25th! One of the text sections was mis-sewn into the colour-plate section, so you know how quickly these came off the production line and into the shops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at that age I think the erruption of Ngaruhoe Mountain which happened at the same time made more impact on me, I remember seeing TV footage of that. a friend who lived near Turangi, at the South end of Lake Taupo- which is itself a crater- said it was months and months before they were able to put the washing out on the line again.
> I was more distressed when a Glasgow ferry capsized because I thought it was a 'princess' who had died. I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
> And the death of the puppeteer who did 'Prudence Kitten' made a huge impact. [Her daughter continued the tradition]. 'Heidi' came on in the early evening, and I found it very hard to forgive my Mother for making me attend 'Brownies' that night of the week...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this about stamps upside down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this website. It gives the meanings for some of the positions of stamps on envelopes. As they are for the USA, I dont know that the same thing applies to different countries.
> 
> I did belong to a philatec society for a long time and this was never one of the topics we discussed.
Click to expand...

dear 5mm's perhaps you could post the website when you are online!


----------



## Edith M

My dear Friends, It is nearly 11 pm and this old lady is bushed. Before I trundle off to bed let me ask you, does anyone remember putting postage stamps on your sweetheart's letter upside down to say "I love you"? My sweetheart was in the Navy and we used V Mail. SWAK on the back and the stanp upside down. 

OK now I say Good night. Sleep well my friends, Edith M


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But a different variety, with inferior leaves in flavour, according to my Ultimate NZ Gardening Book.
> 
> 
> 
> The bulbous root is used on celeriac for soups, etc. It's not the prettiest thing but learned to use it when visiting in Austria. Helga didn't use the other part. I'm sure you could use the stalk and leaves but it is the bulb that my friend used. I think the stalk and leaves are very bitter. The bulb is very mild. She made her soup similar to the celery one Dave has but with yogurt instead of cream. Oh the cream would be so delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are closer in latitude to Malaga.
> 
> if one were allowed it! have you tried kohlrabi? it is too hot here to grow it, but you may get it in winter! We have just had a mild frost. cold enough to want my fingerless mitts on. There has been snow and some sleet in the South Island, but parts are well below the 45 parallel. Invercargill on the southern coast, has a direct blast from Antarctica!
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I love Kohlrabi. Another lady that I knew in the States that had lived in Poland and Austria taught me to cook kohlrabi. She did it with ground beef and cut the kohrabi up small, some salt and pepper. I don't have a recipe though. She just added some water with the kohlrabi.

That is something to think of getting a direct blast from Antartica. I have to get my Atlas out and look at where you are now that I know someone there. Mind you, I have looked before, but now it will be with so much more meaning.


----------



## daralene

I remember the death of the King. I was in Kindergarden and we always sang God Save The King and when they changed it to God Save the Queen, my dear little friend and I started to giggle and got in trouble. Of course we had no idea how serious it really was, but that fixed it in my mind. Now that I am older it is fun to look back at that time. How young and beautiful the new Queen was and I kept a scrapbook filled with pictures of her. Don't have it any more, but memories of it. I've been in the States since the mid 50's so they are long ago memories. That is so sad about all the tragedies every time royalty visited.


----------



## daralene

Fale has been very busy preparing food this morning. He made a beautiful raw fish- I cut the last ripe lemon from our tree, it is a Genoa and does not keep well, but is beautiful to eat. We bought a couple of papaya fruits yesterday, he is just peeling those to eat as a percursor to lunch, must get another loaf of bread started!
Happy Rest! and Sweet Dreams, the weather house effect is so typical of trying to communicate with Britain![/quote]

That meal sounds so fresh, delicious and inviting. I had a raw supper with marinated portobella mushroom cap stuffed with avocado with lemon, carrot and celery sticks. You must have many wonderful things available to eat. Mmmmm sounded so good.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> I remember the death of the King. I was in Kindergarden and we always sang God Save The King and when they changed it to God Save the Queen, my dear little friend and I started to giggle and got in trouble. Of course we had no idea how serious it really was, but that fixed it in my mind. Now that I am older it is fun to look back at that time. How young and beautiful the new Queen was and I kept a scrapbook filled with pictures of her. Don't have it any more, but memories of it. I've been in the States since the mid 50's so they are long ago memories. That is so sad about all the tragedies every time royalty visited.


In Scotland, we started always with the Lord's Prayer. Our Infants' Mistress had an obvious love of the Bible, and we learned Psalms 23 and 121. She also read about Hannah and Samuel with great conviction. Her Cottage is now Balmaha Village Shop. Another tale from the Bible I remember her telling so well, was the visit of the Holy Family to Jerusalem as Jesus was growing up, and how he get separated from his parents , and they found him with the Rabbis...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the death of the King. I was in Kindergarden and we always sang God Save The King and when they changed it to God Save the Queen, my dear little friend and I started to giggle and got in trouble. Of course we had no idea how serious it really was, but that fixed it in my mind. Now that I am older it is fun to look back at that time. How young and beautiful the new Queen was and I kept a scrapbook filled with pictures of her. Don't have it any more, but memories of it. I've been in the States since the mid 50's so they are long ago memories. That is so sad about all the tragedies every time royalty visited.
> 
> 
> 
> In Scotland, we started always with the Lord's Prayer. Our Infants' Mistress had an obvious love of the Bible, and we learned Psalms 23 and 121. She also read about Hannah and Samuel with great conviction. Her Cottage is now Balmaha Village Shop. Another tale from the Bible I remember her telling so well, was the visit of the Holy Family to Jerusalem as Jesus was growing up, and how he get separated from his parents , and they found him with the Rabbis...
Click to expand...

Beautiful memories. How nice that her Cottage is still there. So interesting. I will have to look up Balmaha on the internet.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Fale has been very busy preparing food this morning. He made a beautiful raw fish- I cut the last ripe lemon from our tree, it is a Genoa and does not keep well, but is beautiful to eat. We bought a couple of papaya fruits yesterday, he is just peeling those to eat as a percursor to lunch, must get another loaf of bread started!
> Happy Rest! and Sweet Dreams, the weather house effect is so typical of trying to communicate with Britain!


they know they can bring in the tropical fruits because we have so many Pacific peoples, and now new-immigrants from Asia in particular. We have a Sikh Temple, and the Bahai's have quite a large Centre, then there are all the Christian Denominations, and we even have an enthusiastic Christian Scientist who delivers pamphlets.
woops, obviously did not scroll right down!

That meal sounds so fresh, delicious and inviting. I had a raw supper with marinated portobella mushroom cap stuffed with avocado with lemon, carrot and celery sticks. You must have many wonderful things available to eat. Mmmmm sounded so good.[/quote]


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where would we get these blossoms in the states? Do we get seeds and plant them here? I have never seen these or are there substitutes for the flowers ? thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elderflowers are just starting in my area, this is a classic English country dessert:
> 
> *Elderflower Fritters*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 4 tbs self-raising flour
> 2 eggs
> 10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
> pinch salt
> Oil for frying
> 2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets
> 
> *Method:*
> Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.
> 
> Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.
> 
> Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy this perfumed seasonal delight!
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They grow wild all over the place here, though they don't generally bloom this early. It may be a climate thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are what I call Queen Anne's Lace and not the elderberry bush blossoms???? I'm orig. from Canada so don't know if that's what you call this in the States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Queen Anne's lace is totally different. I think it's in the carrot family and blooms a little later. They are individual plants. Elderberries are bushes.
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes, I do know it is different but was getting confused. I do know elderberries and have a bush. Just forgive me....tee hee...one of those moments when someone said it was growing wild all over, I pictured individual plants.


----------



## FireballDave

mjs said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about your name? It makes me think of Agatha Christy's Mrs Marple whenever I see your name. Love her -- Love all who have played her. I have no favorite, they have all had their own good qualities. dandy/sue
> 
> I loved the Marple Agatha Christie films, too. My all time favorite actress in the role was Margaret Rutherford in the old black and white versions. She was an absolute hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she was what Agatha had in mind, but I agree she was a scream. I was telling people in the pool about the way she would toss that cloak around her.
Click to expand...

Agatha Christie always envisaged Joan Hickson in the role of Miss Marple, she entually took the part in the BBC series. But I must agree, nobody could play Margaret Rutherford as well as Margaret Rutherford, she was wonderfful!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene, Balmaha is on Loch Lomond side- the eastern side of the Loch- same side as Ben Lomond. A favourite spot for the folk from Glasgow to come for a hike or picnic, or perhaps go out on the Loch. There are also two golf courses, and Buchanan Castle.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fale has been very busy preparing food this morning. He made a beautiful raw fish- I cut the last ripe lemon from our tree, it is a Genoa and does not keep well, but is beautiful to eat. We bought a couple of papaya fruits yesterday, he is just peeling those to eat as a percursor to lunch, must get another loaf of bread started!
> Happy Rest! and Sweet Dreams, the weather house effect is so typical of trying to communicate with Britain!
> 
> 
> 
> they know they can bring in the tropical fruits because we have so many Pacific peoples, and now new-immigrants from Asia in particular. We have a Sikh Temple, and the Bahai's have quite a large Centre, then there are all the Christian Denominations, and we even have an enthusiastic Christian Scientist who delivers pamphlets.
> woops, obviously did not scroll right down!
> 
> That meal sounds so fresh, delicious and inviting. I had a raw supper with marinated portobella mushroom cap stuffed with avocado with lemon, carrot and celery sticks. You must have many wonderful things available to eat. Mmmmm sounded so good.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I met a beautiful lady from New Zealand while living in Germany. Her father was British and her mother Maori. I was amazed that she somehow knew my husband had some type of Indian in him, (Native American) as he looks English and German. She sensed it. What fun it must be to live there. She told me they have the best water for drinking in the world. Hope it stays that way with so many changes going on. She didn't like so many people coming there that didn't respect the earth. So wonderful talking with you at our lovely tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> they know they can bring in the tropical fruits because we have so many Pacific peoples, and now new-immigrants from Asia in particular. We have a Sikh Temple, and the Bahai's have quite a large Centre, then there are all the Christian Denominations, and we even have an enthusiastic Christian Scientist who delivers pamphlets.
> woops, obviously did not scroll right down!
> 
> That meal sounds so fresh, delicious and inviting. I had a raw supper with marinated portobella mushroom cap stuffed with avocado with lemon, carrot and celery sticks. You must have many wonderful things available to eat. Mmmmm sounded so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I met a beautiful lady from New Zealand while living in Germany. Her father was British and her mother Maori. I was amazed that she somehow knew my husband had some type of Indian in him, (Native American) as he looks English and German. She sensed it. What fun it must be to live there. She told me they have the best water for drinking in the world. Hope it stays that way with so many changes going on. She didn't like so many people coming there that didn't respect the earth. So wonderful talking with you at our lovely tea party.
Click to expand...

It is a very Maori belief, the love for their earth, and particular birth place. Mother Earth 'Papatuanuku' and the sky Father 'Rangi' are the pregenitors[sp?] of every genealogy, of every tribe and sub-tribe.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Edith M--Yes I remember, and sometimes even lightly spraying with favorite cologne. Sometimes I still put my stamp upside down for my granddaughters living out of state.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Daralene, Balmaha is on Loch Lomond side- the eastern side of the Loch- same side as Ben Lomond. A favourite spot for the folk from Glasgow to come for a hike or picnic, or perhaps go out on the Loch. There are also two golf courses, and Buchanan Castle.


It is gorgeous! I just looked it up on the internet and saw gorgeous photos. I think I mentioned that my son traveled there and it was his favorite country. He was working in a band on a cruise ship, so he had time to get off the ship and do some touring.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Balmaha is on Loch Lomond side- the eastern side of the Loch- same side as Ben Lomond. A favourite spot for the folk from Glasgow to come for a hike or picnic, or perhaps go out on the Loch. There are also two golf courses, and Buchanan Castle.
> 
> 
> 
> It is gorgeous! I just looked it up on the internet and saw gorgeous photos. I think I mentioned that my son traveled there and it was his favorite country. He was working in a band on a cruise ship, so he had time to get off the ship and do some touring.
Click to expand...

is it your DH who plays Gershwin?


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> they know they can bring in the tropical fruits because we have so many Pacific peoples, and now new-immigrants from Asia in particular. We have a Sikh Temple, and the Bahai's have quite a large Centre, then there are all the Christian Denominations, and we even have an enthusiastic Christian Scientist who delivers pamphlets.
> woops, obviously did not scroll right down!
> 
> That meal sounds so fresh, delicious and inviting. I had a raw supper with marinated portobella mushroom cap stuffed with avocado with lemon, carrot and celery sticks. You must have many wonderful things available to eat. Mmmmm sounded so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I met a beautiful lady from New Zealand while living in Germany. Her father was British and her mother Maori. I was amazed that she somehow knew my husband had some type of Indian in him, (Native American) as he looks English and German. She sensed it. What fun it must be to live there. She told me they have the best water for drinking in the world. Hope it stays that way with so many changes going on. She didn't like so many people coming there that didn't respect the earth. So wonderful talking with you at our lovely tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a very Maori belief, the love for their earth, and particular birth place. Mother Earth 'Papatuanuku' and the sky Father 'Rangi' are the pregenitors[sp?] of every genealogy, of every tribe and sub-tribe.
Click to expand...

I love that. Wish we could all feel like that. I think we can judge a culture by how we treat the earth, the animals, and older people. Now I need to look up where you are living now.


----------



## daralene

I see Auckland is a large city. It must be exciting living in such a great area. Next I will have to figure out what time it is there for you now. I'm going to say good-night as it is just after midnight. So nice chatting with you and learning from you.  XOXOXO

I see it is afternoon for you. Sweet Dreams for me and a Great Day for you!


----------



## gingerwitch

Good morning Dave! Is it still raining?


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> I see Auckland is a large city. It must be exciting living in such a great area. Next I will have to figure out what time it is there for you now. I'm going to say good-night as it is just after midnight. So nice chatting with you and learning from you. XOXOXO
> 
> I see it is afternoon for you. Sweet Dreams for me and a Great Day for you!


I guess earthquakes could be called exciting, that is what most of the rest of my family lives with. Up here we are all at risk of Tsunami, and who knows when the next volcano will errupt. Auckland's volcanos have habit of shifting about. The most recent erruption was about 900 years ago- when Rangitoto island was formed. then there is always flooding. When the ground dries out the surface flooding can be quite serious. that is apart from simple emergencies like when the power fails!!
hehe- we are having a lot of broadcasts to try and get us better prepared for emergency. Otherwise our issues are usually very tiny ones- 'Storms in egg-cups' has long been a phrase I use.

No, we have been very lucky for a long time, the only recent wars we have been involved in, are a long way from home. But Maori are one of only two peoples who have beaten the British Army in Combat- in the 19th Century.


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Good morning Dave! Is it still raining?


It stopped for a few hours yesterday, just long enought to get a load of washing dry(ish), started again in the late afternoon and will keep going most of to-day. The good news is they think it might dry up for the Bank Holiday week-end, the bad news is a return to daytime highs of 10degC/50degF and overnight ground frosts, oh joy!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

we had our first frost of the year this morning! Morning, Dave!


----------



## FireballDave

myfanwy said:


> we had our first frost of the year this morning! Morning, Dave!


Good morning,

It's driving my gardener nuts, he wants to put the dahlias out and the FA Cup Final is his usual cue the risk of frost has passed. I, personally, can't stand the things, but as everybody knows, it's pointless trying to argue with one's gardener; best to let them get on with it and hope they put the hideous things somewhere unobtrusive!

_Cup Final Day_ is a great time to go shopping, I can't stand kick-ball and the shops are wonderfully quiet! There's also drearily slow-moving green wallpaper on television this weekend, the snooker world championship is another excellent reason to unplug the television and save on the electricity!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!


Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Well cheer up, shopping should lift the spirits a little, and perhaps its a good day for Monty Python re-runs! I'm of to the land of nod....


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cheer up, shopping should lift the spirits a little, and perhaps its a good day for Monty Python re-runs! I'm of to the land of nod....
Click to expand...

Sleep well, I'll try not to think about Monty Python, I didn't understand why it was supposed to be funny, it still seems pointless to me.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

Monty Python was obligatory watching for my daughters- I never got the point.


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: myfanwy--Yes, Fred has been feeling pretty good for several days now.SHHHHH!! Don't want to say that too Loud! He had an episode of delirum pretty much all day Monday;so far it is only here and there he disputes something I tell him--until I either show him or convince him what I'm saying is right. I don't take it too far-I usually try to change his train of thought onto something else. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. We have been really busy today-Had ear treated, moved things over to son's house that we will need-had to go back and drop another rent check in the mail box on our area--I must have had a brain fart-cause I put the correct amt in the $ place, but wrote it for the smaller dollar amt using the same numbers.hee hee-Our guy who collects it got a big laugh out of it as well-he knows what I've been dealing with. I guess I wasn't quiet awake when I made out the first check. Fred is watching True Grit on Netflex on their Wii. So he is well contented. hope all is going well for you and Fale. I am so surprised ya'll are having winter weather now! Ya'll must have one season while we are having the other.


We do indeed! It must have been great when Fred was having his 'good' spell. Fale was furious with me this afternoon over something he could not remember. I tried to point out that he had had a busy day helping me- but he still could not remember why he was mad with me, and then he forgot that he was angry. So, he has gone to bed happy, and I must follow!
Hope Thursday goes well for you, we of course are heading towards Friday, and the end of another week!


----------



## wannabear

Everybody is going to bed and I've just been up a little over an hour now. Dave, I will trade with you gladly. We are getting 90 degree highs and my air conditioner is on the fritz.


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Everybody is going to bed and I've just been up a little over an hour now. Dave, I will trade with you gladly. We are getting 90 degree highs and my air conditioner is on the fritz.


Isn't it funny how it's seldom 'perfect'? Still raining here, but they say it will dry up later, it's all very soggy!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning, The sun is trying to peek put form behind the clouds. Looks like it might be a nice morning, then rain again this afternoon.


----------



## KateB

Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.


Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Auckland is a large city. It must be exciting living in such a great area. Next I will have to figure out what time it is there for you now. I'm going to say good-night as it is just after midnight. So nice chatting with you and learning from you. XOXOXO
> 
> I see it is afternoon for you. Sweet Dreams for me and a Great Day for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess earthquakes could be called exciting, that is what most of the rest of my family lives with. Up here we are all at risk of Tsunami, and who knows when the next volcano will errupt. Auckland's volcanos have habit of shifting about. The most recent erruption was about 900 years ago- when Rangitoto island was formed. then there is always flooding. When the ground dries out the surface flooding can be quite serious. that is apart from simple emergencies like when the power fails!!
> hehe- we are having a lot of broadcasts to try and get us better prepared for emergency. Otherwise our issues are usually very tiny ones- 'Storms in egg-cups' has long been a phrase I use.
> 
> No, we have been very lucky for a long time, the only recent wars we have been involved in, are a long way from home. But Maori are one of only two peoples who have beaten the British Army in Combat- in the 19th Century.
Click to expand...

Good Morning! Hope it's ok if I have a cup of coffee at the tea party. Peach tea will come later though. Oh myfanwy, that sounds dangerous. Please stay safe and prepared. Didn't know that about the Maori. I wonder if there is anything about that in movies or documentary. Fascinating. Hope you can keep those "Storms in egg cups" at bay. Hmmmmm, Dave will have inspiration for a new egg cosy after reading your post. Earthquakes and Tsunamis would be quite scary for me. We have a few earthquakes but the most they do is crack a foundation and most people don't even feel them they are so mild. There is a site on the internet where you can go and see what earthquakes are happening around the world and I was so amazed to see there were so many. http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
I see it is just after midnight and the next day for you. Hope you are having sweet dreams and when you wake, a nice cup of tea with us.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is going to bed and I've just been up a little over an hour now. Dave, I will trade with you gladly. We are getting 90 degree highs and my air conditioner is on the fritz.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how it's seldom 'perfect'? Still raining here, but they say it will dry up later, it's all very soggy!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hope the danger of flooding is over! Hope all goes well at the dentist. I was supposed to go this morning but it got cancelled, so I have the day free and no dentist! Maybe that makes my day perfect. Very foggy here in Upstate NY.


----------



## Joe P

Good Morning from Texas. I read all the discussions and now I think I am up with y'all. Dentists hummmmm I pity you and hope everything goes well, you will be in my thoughts. I got a periodontist every 3 months and my hygenist "Virginia" the kindest woman I know works on my teeth and goes deep cleaning almost to the root. You talk about a wus ishhhhhhhhhhhhh I am the worst, Dr. Hamilton gives me laughing gas, I take a tranquilizer and Virginia only does the bottom teeth with what 5 shots or more of a new novocaine (sp). I am numb for about an hour or so afterwards. Oh, ish I forgot I have my CD player as loud as it can go with Cher on her fairwell concert here in San Antonio or with Bette Midler. When I come in all the girls there say, "Joe, do we get Cher or Bette today?" I ask if it is too loud they say they would rather hearing that rather than my groaning. The next week I go back and we do it all over again for the top of my mouth. 

I put a picture or two showing the "Pinwheel" table cloth I made with the dinner dishes on it and many of you praised it and I hope I thanked all of you and if I did not thank you personally I want to thank you now.

Today I think there is a picture of the Aran Knit Afghan I made from the virgin wool I had imported from Ireland. That sucker took me a whole year to make and I know for a fact I ripped it out at leasttttttttttt 28 times. It is hard to see the definition of the stitches because I put it on our Grandmother Hernandez's couch she gave us that we had re upholstered whitish.

Finally, in 1952 or 1952 I remember the Coronation of Queen Elizabeth II as it was telecast nationally here in the U.S.

I remember mugs, plates, spoons etc. were made with her portrait and we had a mug for years and years. We went to Captain E.A. Lewis and his wife (my Aunt) Grace as they had the only t.v. in the extended family to see the coronation. I was stuck for the day because I loved the pomp and circumstance, the clothes, the music the graciouness of the Queen and her family. I love that stuff. England and her history is a favorite subject of mine. I think I told you I took school groups from Washington D.C. area in Arlington, Virginia across the Potomac to England on many spring breaks. One year we took the play "Our Town" as a cultural exchange and performed it in three places in London. 

The British Embassy in D.C. found out about it and the Ambassador and his wife invited us for "High Tea" before we left for London. We had 2500 students in our high school and had a large home economics dept. These ladies went ballistic(sp) and looked up "High Tea" and performed three of them for my 22 students soon to fly to England, I mean they clothed them, taught them etequette and gave them all kinds of foods that would be served. They worked with the boys how they should act and the girls learned so many wonderful ways or manners of acting with their clothing.

I know all of you from the UK are on the floor blowing a gasket laughing yourselves to death but in the late 60's early 70's going to the embassy was such a big deal to be in their rotunda.

The Ambassador and his wife were so friendly so inclusive and talked to each student in depth about their preparation in English Lit. and history before their trip. I worked with these students for two whole years on all the above. We had such a good experience with the English and all the staff there. be proud of your state dept. people. Thanks for listening. If you are interested I will tell you a little about the experiences and where we performed in London later. Sorry, I go to long but can't stop.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, The sun is trying to peek put form behind the clouds. Looks like it might be a nice morning, then rain again this afternoon.


Good morning NanaCaren! How are you keeping? Got behind yesterday with the bread baking, so when I woke, thought 'right this is a good time to catch up! Any piglets, yet? have a wonderful day!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Balmaha is on Loch Lomond side- the eastern side of the Loch- same side as Ben Lomond. A favourite spot for the folk from Glasgow to come for a hike or picnic, or perhaps go out on the Loch. There are also two golf courses, and Buchanan Castle.
> 
> 
> 
> It is gorgeous! I just looked it up on the internet and saw gorgeous photos. I think I mentioned that my son traveled there and it was his favorite country. He was working in a band on a cruise ship, so he had time to get off the ship and do some touring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it your DH who plays Gershwin?
Click to expand...

I missed this one. Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
Click to expand...

hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Everybody is going to bed and I've just been up a little over an hour now. Dave, I will trade with you gladly. We are getting 90 degree highs and my air conditioner is on the fritz.


Hi wannabear, it is probably pretty hot at your place?! Morning!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Auckland is a large city. It must be exciting living in such a great area. Next I will have to figure out what time it is there for you now. I'm going to say good-night as it is just after midnight. So nice chatting with you and learning from you. XOXOXO
> 
> I see it is afternoon for you. Sweet Dreams for me and a Great Day for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess earthquakes could be called exciting, that is what most of the rest of my family lives with. Up here we are all at risk of Tsunami, and who knows when the next volcano will errupt. Auckland's volcanos have habit of shifting about. The most recent erruption was about 900 years ago- when Rangitoto island was formed. then there is always flooding. When the ground dries out the surface flooding can be quite serious. that is apart from simple emergencies like when the power fails!!
> hehe- we are having a lot of broadcasts to try and get us better prepared for emergency. Otherwise our issues are usually very tiny ones- 'Storms in egg-cups' has long been a phrase I use.
> 
> No, we have been very lucky for a long time, the only recent wars we have been involved in, are a long way from home. But Maori are one of only two peoples who have beaten the British Army in Combat- in the 19th Century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good Morning! Hope it's ok if I have a cup of coffee at the tea party. Peach tea will come later though. Oh myfanwy, that sounds dangerous. Please stay safe and prepared. Didn't know that about the Maori. I wonder if there is anything about that in movies or documentary. Fascinating. Hope you can keep those "Storms in egg cups" at bay. Hmmmmm, Dave will have inspiration for a new egg cosy after reading your post. Earthquakes and Tsunamis would be quite scary for me. We have a few earthquakes but the most they do is crack a foundation and most people don't even feel them they are so mild. There is a site on the internet where you can go and see what earthquakes are happening around the world and I was so amazed to see there were so many. http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/
> I see it is just after midnight and the next day for you. Hope you are having sweet dreams and when you wake, a nice cup of tea with us.
Click to expand...

The truth is we live all of us with earthquake risk, but the Christchurch quakes were less than those experienced relatively recently in Chile, and then they had that spectacular volcanic erruption last year. When I had to fly to Samoa last year, to rescue Fale [he was having a crisis of confidence about coping with Customs because of his STM loss[short term memory], we had to fly lower than normal, to avoid the dust clouds! A couple of before and after shots, photographer unknown, that might interest you!


----------



## daralene

Thanks so much for the before and after photos myfanwy. Yes, it can be very dangerous flying with all that ash in the air. So sorry to hear about DH's short term memory loss and emergency flight to rescue him. Love knows no limits. Knitting Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Good Morning from Texas. I read all the discussions and now I think I am up with y'all. Dentists hummmmm I pity you and hope everything goes well, you will be in my thoughts. I got a periodontist every 3 months and my hygenist "Virginia" the kindest woman I know works on my teeth and goes deep cleaning almost to the root. You talk about a wus ishhhhhhhhhhhhh I am the worst, Dr. Hamilton gives me laughing gas, I take a tranquilizer and Virginia only does the bottom teeth with what 5 shots or more of a new novocaine (sp). I am numb for about an hour or so afterwards. Oh, ish I forgot I have my CD player as loud as it can go with Cher on her fairwell concert here in San Antonio or with Bette Midler. When I come in all the girls there say, "Joe, do we get Cher or Bette today?" I ask if it is too loud they say they would rather hearing that rather than my groaning. The next week I go back and we do it all over again for the top of my mouth.
> 
> I put a picture or two showing the "Pinwheel" table cloth I made with the dinner dishes on it and many of you praised it and I hope I thanked all of you and if I did not thank you personally I want to thank you now.
> 
> Today I think there is a picture of the Aran Knit Afghan I made from the virgin wool I had imported from Ireland. That sucker took me a whole year to make and I know for a fact I ripped it out at leasttttttttttt 28 times. It is hard to see the definition of the stitches because I put it on our Grandmother Hernandez's couch she gave us that we had re upholstered whitish.
> 
> Finally, in 1952 or 1952 I remember the Coronation of Queen Elizabeth II as it was telecast nationally here in the U.S.
> 
> I remember mugs, plates, spoons etc. were made with her portrait and we had a mug for years and years. We went to Captain E.A. Lewis and his wife (my Aunt) Grace as they had the only t.v. in the extended family to see the coronation. I was stuck for the day because I loved the pomp and circumstance, the clothes, the music the graciouness of the Queen and her family. I love that stuff. England and her history is a favorite subject of mine. I think I told you I took school groups from Washington D.C. area in Arlington, Virginia across the Potomac to England on many spring breaks. One year we took the play "Our Town" as a cultural exchange and performed it in three places in London.
> 
> The British Embassy in D.C. found out about it and the Ambassador and his wife invited us for "High Tea" before we left for London. We had 2500 students in our high school and had a large home economics dept. These ladies went ballistic(sp) and looked up "High Tea" and performed three of them for my 22 students soon to fly to England, I mean they clothed them, taught them etequette and gave them all kinds of foods that would be served. They worked with the boys how they should act and the girls learned so many wonderful ways or manners of acting with their clothing.
> 
> I know all of you from the UK are on the floor blowing a gasket laughing yourselves to death but in the late 60's early 70's going to the embassy was such a big deal to be in their rotunda.
> 
> The Ambassador and his wife were so friendly so inclusive and talked to each student in depth about their preparation in English Lit. and history before their trip. I worked with these students for two whole years on all the above. We had such a good experience with the English and all the staff there. be proud of your state dept. people. Thanks for listening. If you are interested I will tell you a little about the experiences and where we performed in London later. Sorry, I go to long but can't stop.


BUT always interesting to read, Joe! you have attracted a lot of 'hits' with your beautiful work, in the other two posts you put up- the pictures are great, always interesting to see how others live!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Thanks so much for the before and after photos myfanwy. Yes, it can be very dangerous flying with all that ash in the air. So sorry to hear about DH's short term memory loss and emergency flight to rescue him. Love knows no limits. Knitting Hugs.


Fortunately, that is all it is at present, NOT a dementia!


----------



## Sandy

My family and I used to go camping there when I was a child. What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, Balmaha is on Loch Lomond side- the eastern side of the Loch- same side as Ben Lomond. A favourite spot for the folk from Glasgow to come for a hike or picnic, or perhaps go out on the Loch. There are also two golf courses, and Buchanan Castle.
> 
> 
> 
> It is gorgeous! I just looked it up on the internet and saw gorgeous photos. I think I mentioned that my son traveled there and it was his favorite country. He was working in a band on a cruise ship, so he had time to get off the ship and do some touring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it your DH who plays Gershwin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I missed this one. Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.
Click to expand...

Fale loves music, but Island style- he can no longer hear Classical music- which is fine by me- greater oportunity to listen to my favourites, from plainchant, through to about Prokofiev, Stravinsky, and Bartok.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> My family and I used to go camping there when I was a child. What a beautiful picture!


Have I missed something?


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the actual death of King George VI but I do remember asking why we had to put the stamps on envelopes upside down- because they could not print them fast enough for Queen Elizabeth.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this about stamps upside down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this website. It gives the meanings for some of the positions of stamps on envelopes. As they are for the USA, I dont know that the same thing applies to different countries.
> 
> I did belong to a philatec society for a long time and this was never one of the topics we discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear 5mm's perhaps you could post the website when you are online!
Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot to post the link. Here is another one as I could not find the other one I referred to.
http://www.philatelicdatabase.com/nostalgia/the-language-of-stamps/


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks 5mmdpns, How are you? Is it getting warmer at your place yet?


----------



## Sandy

myfanwy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family and I used to go camping there when I was a child. What a beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Have I missed something?
Click to expand...

Sorry I hit the wrong button. It was in reference to Crater Lake, Oregon.


----------



## Lurker 2

We all do it from time to time!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns, How are you? Is it getting warmer at your place yet?


Hi myfanwy and all! It was warm yesterday at 20'C but cooler today. It is only going to 10'C. It is cloudy and feels like rain. We do need the rain! It is the right kind of day to bring out the arthritis so I need to have the furnace going today.

I am knitting on some mittens. They were a to do project and as my hands are fine for knitting right now, that is what I am doing. Then I can mark off mitten knitting on my to do list!!!

Joe, I would love to travel to England and see all the stuff there. Dave, I would love to see your _gannets_ and the bikes. I would love to go to your local and raise a mug! But my health does not permit me to travel outside of Canada where I have my medical coverage. The other part of the world that has facinated me is Australia. My cousin traveled throughout Australia for a year or two. I was upset when I learned she took off without me!! haha, hehe, that is life. Now I travel in my dreams and on the internet! :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good to hear! Also working on mittens, but for Fale.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> That is good to hear! Also working on mittens, but for Fale.


What are your mittens you are knitting? I am knitting Honeycomb Mittens also known as Newfie Mittens.
http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008_10_01_archive.html


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Joe P

thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time. 

O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?


----------



## wannabear

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is going to bed and I've just been up a little over an hour now. Dave, I will trade with you gladly. We are getting 90 degree highs and my air conditioner is on the fritz.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi wannabear, it is probably pretty hot at your place?! Morning!
Click to expand...

Good morning! It's hotter than I like. Just a couple of weeks ago or less we had frost. There's a lot of difference between frost and ninety degrees. I have been down in the basement taking the capacitors out of the heat/air unit and now I have to call an electrical supply house and see if they will sell to me. I can get the parts online but I want them today.


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?


Commercial television stations break into programmes to put a shilling in the meter, but the BBC is paid for by the television licence fee, that pays for ten television channels, ten national radio stations, the world service, twenty-seven local radio stations, the online services as well as five full orchestras and three choirs, the BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians and also sponsors _The Proms_, so we get our money's worth out of Auntie!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:-D  Dave--Good evening to you! It is mid day here-well actually 11:17am Thursday. I have finally gotten around to checking back on TP. Come on now--you don't seem like a pessimistic person. This was just a punt, right? I am horrible at taking things too serious-too gullible!! Any way it is starting to get warm here. yesterday close to 80 degrees F. Kinda overcast a bit this morning. Today is one of the rare days Fred and I don't have to go out anywhere, so it is going to be a pajama day!!! Can't believe it. We are at my son's home while they are in Florida on vacation. We were invited to go but Fred does not like the ocean or water, and considering his current health-we agreed to take care of their animals while they go play in the sun!! That's ok because I've become a real "home body" since I've had to stay in so much. Love my friends on TP and POGO games. Fred is really enjoying watching NETFLEX-he can see military shows and westerns to his heart's content. Don't scare me again in thinking you are not a positive person.hee hee as Joe P would say!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?


Seems like on some tv programs there is two minutes of tv show and 3 minutes of advertisements! And when the ads come on, the volume goes up. Other tv programs there is 15 minutes of tv shows and 2 minutes of ads. Then on some pbs shows, there is 50 minutes of shows and 10 minutes of ads. It is crazy!! But the ads do allow you time for a potty break!! haha


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: myfanwy--Pardon me for laughing-about Fale not remembering why he was mad at you, and forgot it. That just struck my funny bone--we do have some exciting moments, don't we!! Hope all is well for you an Fale. Fred stayed up to late last night watching military programs on NetFlex. He's sleeping in today. Better hurry and get thru TP post before he wakes up. Having a lazy day today before tomorrow's craziness starts. My GD that skates is very interested in the study of volcano's. Not sure why, but as of late she likes studies that deal with the stars,tides, volcano's. Who knows maybe one day she will be a scientist who studies all the plants, oceans,etc. Well better get back to finishing TP post. Talk later!! Have a wonderful fun filled blessed day/evening. :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Kate B.--Wish you the best of luck at the dentist. I also am a wuss when it comes to going to the dentist. One time the tech told me not to squint my eyes and the pain would not be as bad. i tried it and it worked. Also last Sept (I believe it was) I had to have two root canals in one day!!! Oh my gosh--the endonotics Dr.was fabulous. Could not believe how easy it was. Well now one of the teeth side broke last week and the filling came out. Another dentist on TV said when a root canal is done on a tooth what happens is that it makes the sides of the tooth weak, and they can break.Well guess what! Mine did. I have an appt end of June. Not going in unless I have to before then. Anyway, hope all goes well and you are feeling better afterwards. :roll:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: darelene: how awesome!! I love all kinds of music but hard roak screeming!! You truly are blessed to hear such beautiful music. Do you travel with him to the concerts? He should make a CD and sell it-I would buy one. Our church pianist had made two CD's of his music and give the proceeds to aminal rescue organizations. great fund raiser for any cause.


----------



## KateB

Thanks all for the good wishes for my dentist visit, I'm back home, tooth is out, and the relief is immense - not from the pain relief, but the fact that the visit's over! My dentist is such a nice guy and it's not the thought of pain or needles that bother me, it's when they tip you right back and work on your mouth, and I think I'm going to choke.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. However he spotted a hole in another tooth so I have to go back soon............happy days!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( myfanwy--Thanks for the pics of Shag Rock. Sad to see it in rumbles. What is the history of Shag Rock-if too lengthy to post , maybe give a brief version of it.


----------



## Joe P

dentist are o'k but I prefer not getting in there like I said before.

Dave, BBC is fabulous here, I try to find BBC news as I can hear what is happening in Europe and the UK, we just concentrate of U.S. happenings mostly in U.S. time. Masterpiece Theatre is my favorite program from BBC here on our educational channel KLRN, the costuming, sets, the characters the writing is way above American programs. I suppose I will be hit on by all the Americans who think we are the best but we are not.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
Click to expand...

Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is good to hear! Also working on mittens, but for Fale.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your mittens you are knitting? I am knitting Honeycomb Mittens also known as Newfie Mittens.
> http://wtkpatterns.blogspot.ca/2008_10_01_archive.html
Click to expand...

they are the fingerless variety, and a 46st rectangle, CO on 4mm, 6 rows moss st. changed to 3.5mm for the 'cuff' in K1 P1 rib, knitted the cuff to what looked a good length- 10cms, up the hand on 4mm, BO on 5mms, total length 17cms, because Fale, although tall, has small hands and feet, proportionately. the thumbhole and finger holes are formed as you seam it. The idea came from something I found on the internet some time ago. Very simple, and extremely quick to do.- I spent too much of yesterday typing, and finished only one, but one warm hand is better than none. the interior temperature was down to 13 C I put the heater on, and already it is up a degree. Had to let the dogs out! must make a new draught excluder, that I will sew! m.


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, I love my dentures! I only have the uppers at this point, but I've had them 9 years and wish I could have had them sooner--all my life I've had terrible teeth and my dentures were one of the best things I've ever done for myself. I won't say it was pleasant going through all that, but knowing I wouldn't have too much more time in the chair once they were done--and seeing how pretty they were--I do think it was definitely worth it.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: 55mmdpns--I do likewise. That's one reason I love TP so much. Where else could I get to converse with people (friends) all over the world, and see beautiful sights as well. can't wait until some day I can travel again. Loved it. I


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
Click to expand...

funny that! Fale has a very flat top and bottom jaw- the technician commented on it- but he learned to overcome the gagging and now can't eat without them! I have given up on the adhesive, I think that is part of my problem!
How are you, gingerwitch, this fine day?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I love my dentures! I only have the uppers at this point, but I've had them 9 years and wish I could have had them sooner--all my life I've had terrible teeth and my dentures were one of the best things I've ever done for myself. I won't say it was pleasant going through all that, but knowing I wouldn't have too much more time in the chair once they were done--and seeing how pretty they were--I do think it was definitely worth it.


Gidday! mine certainly are prettier than the originals, and I don't regret the dentist's chair at all! But I can manage only about three hours at a stretch, and then I gag when I try to talk- most embarrassing!
How is your day going?


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: 55mmdpns--I do likewise. That's one reason I love TP so much. Where else could I get to converse with people (friends) all over the world, and see beautiful sights as well. can't wait until some day I can travel again. Loved it. I


Hi Carol, don't forget little old NZ, I am quite close to the International Airport!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.


How is that second Jury duty going, or has it gone?


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P. i agree with you--for the most part American TV stinks. Things that are suppose to be comedy--I never laugh-doesn't make me laugh I should say. Commercials -who ever designs them must thing we all are a bunch of idiots. I have not seen the BBC Theatre, but would like too. I think as Americans we are being ripped off by cable choices, cost , etc. We watch less and less of TV-too much violence, etc. Better get off my soap box before I break it!


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :XD: myfanwy--Pardon me for laughing-about Fale not remembering why he was mad at you, and forgot it. That just struck my funny bone--we do have some exciting moments, don't we!! Hope all is well for you an Fale. Fred stayed up to late last night watching military programs on NetFlex. He's sleeping in today. Better hurry and get thru TP post before he wakes up. Having a lazy day today before tomorrow's craziness starts. My GD that skates is very interested in the study of volcano's. Not sure why, but as of late she likes studies that deal with the stars,tides, volcano's. Who knows maybe one day she will be a scientist who studies all the plants, oceans,etc. Well better get back to finishing TP post. Talk later!! Have a wonderful fun filled blessed day/evening. :lol:


thanks, it wasn't very funny at the time- he was so cross!
Your GD sounds quite some girl! My GD did not like skating, although the ex hoped to interest her in it. She is into horse riding. DD encourages her to be scientific about the earthquakes- they enter what they have experienced on 'Geonet'. She is nine.


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: daralene--Thanks for the web site about earthquakes. it's amazing what instant information we can find out by way of the internet.


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny that! Fale has a very flat top and bottom jaw- the technician commented on it- but he learned to overcome the gagging and now can't eat without them! I have given up on the adhesive, I think that is part of my problem!
> How are you, gingerwitch, this fine day?
Click to expand...

It's a lovely cold and rainy day here on the O.C. (Oregon Coast), perfect for indulging in the joys of catching up on paperwork and hunting down dust bunnies! Have you tried soft liners for your denture? I am still enjoying(?) regular visits to the dentist for relining and am on my 2nd denture in 14 months. Thank heavens my lowers are still in relatively good shape; I shudder to think what might be in store for me if that ever changes!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?


here on most channels we have 10 minutes of Programme, 5 minutes of commercials. very good if you need to go to the loo, or want a cuppa, or something, but very annoying too.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny that! Fale has a very flat top and bottom jaw- the technician commented on it- but he learned to overcome the gagging and now can't eat without them! I have given up on the adhesive, I think that is part of my problem!
> How are you, gingerwitch, this fine day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lovely cold and rainy day here on the O.C. (Oregon Coast), perfect for indulging in the joys of catching up on paperwork and hunting down dust bunnies! Have you tried soft liners for your denture? I am still enjoying(?) regular visits to the dentist for relining and am on my 2nd denture in 14 months. Thank heavens my lowers are still in relatively good shape; I shudder to think what might be in store for me if that ever changes!
Click to expand...

have not heard of them before, will have to check that out, when I next see my friendly Iraqi pharmacist!


----------



## 5mmdpns

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Joe P. i agree with you--for the most part American TV stinks. Things that are suppose to be comedy--I never laugh-doesn't make me laugh I should say. Commercials -who ever designs them must thing we all are a bunch of idiots. I have not seen the BBC Theatre, but would like too. I think as Americans we are being ripped off by cable choices, cost , etc. We watch less and less of TV-too much violence, etc. Better get off my soap box before I break it!


haha, yes, best not to jump up and down on the soap box, soon others are going to join you on top of that soap box, then we will all fall off!! :lol:


----------



## Tessadele

gingerwitch said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
Click to expand...

Hi, heres another dental patient, had two filled this afternoon, no pain relievers. Not my idea, I muttered a bit about one being painful, the dentist said "Sorry" and went ahead! I have a denture with a couple of teeth at the top, if one wasn't a front one I wouldn't bother to wear it. It was uncomfortable at first but is OK if I remember to "glue" it in. Wish he'd take the lot out but he won't, suppose he won't get any money in the future if he does.


----------



## gingerwitch

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Joe P. i agree with you--for the most part American TV stinks. Things that are suppose to be comedy--I never laugh-doesn't make me laugh I should say. Commercials -who ever designs them must thing we all are a bunch of idiots. I have not seen the BBC Theatre, but would like too. I think as Americans we are being ripped off by cable choices, cost , etc. We watch less and less of TV-too much violence, etc. Better get off my soap box before I break it!


Carol--do you receive any PBS channels? Generally, the programming is of a higher standard and includes some BBC. I love the image I have of you jumping up and down on your "soap box" waving your fists in the air!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Gidday! mine certainly are prettier than the originals, and I don't regret the dentist's chair at all! But I can manage only about three hours at a stretch, and then I gag when I try to talk- most embarrassing!
> How is your day going?


It's interesting how varied the experience can be--I hardly take mine out. The only thing I haven't been able to eat is a whole apple (can't bite into it) but I was rather afraid of that before, too, since I worried about breaking a real tooth. :shock: I just cut 'em up and eat them that way (usually with peanut butter, Sam!)

I've hit a roadblock with the crochet, so I'm looking at what I can work on knitting-wise this week, though nothing jumps out at me just yet. Will have to dig out the sketchbook and see what's in there. DD and my best friend have been pestering me to get out the chalks again, though I don't know if that will happen any time soon or not (have I mentioned I'll try any craft at least once and stick with some for more than once?!). Work has kept me busy--and we have work things this weekend for him and next weekend as well--so I'm trying not to plan to do anything specific on any certain day. My bday is coming up (and he has to work, even though it falls on what's usually our day off...more meetings), so DD and I are thinking of going to some thrift stores and lunch that day; we found out our favorite thrift store has moved, and is now in a "row" with two others--so not lots of driving to get from one to the other. But we'll have to wait and see, as always!

I also need to finish up a couple of the baby things and get those in the mail along with my best friend's bday gifts--she might even get them on time this year. LOL


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> funny that! Fale has a very flat top and bottom jaw- the technician commented on it- but he learned to overcome the gagging and now can't eat without them! I have given up on the adhesive, I think that is part of my problem!
> How are you, gingerwitch, this fine day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lovely cold and rainy day here on the O.C. (Oregon Coast), perfect for indulging in the joys of catching up on paperwork and hunting down dust bunnies! Have you tried soft liners for your denture? I am still enjoying(?) regular visits to the dentist for relining and am on my 2nd denture in 14 months. Thank heavens my lowers are still in relatively good shape; I shudder to think what might be in store for me if that ever changes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have not heard of them before, will have to check that out, when I next see my friendly Iraqi pharmacist!
Click to expand...

My dental tech. makes the soft liner in the office and fortunately I am not charged extra as it's all part of the denture service. But I think you can buy the product, a powder, at a pharmacy and mix it up yourself.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> here on most channels we have 10 minutes of Programme, 5 minutes of commercials. very good if you need to go to the loo, or want a cuppa, or something, but very annoying too.
Click to expand...

We try to avoid the commercial channels & stick to BBC but when we do switch over Julian tries to record them first then we can whizz through the commercials. Then he times how long they took so he can demonstrate to me how much time they waste, Ha Ha.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon folks, it's a lovely day here although there's a fresh wind. I've been having problems with a tooth and am off to the dentist at 4pm - wish me courage as I am a complete wuss when it comes to the dentist, already got the churning stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you courage, I am a wuss when it comes to the dentist too. Just reading this my stomach is churning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope it is all over and you are recovering, as it will now be after 2 pm.! I don't like dentists either- and economised too long as I was bringing up the kids, solo. No stockings or tights, no lipstick or other cosmetics, other than deodorant, seldom had my hair 'done', went to the hospital dentist myself, when I could no longer put things off! Paying for it now, my dentures make me gag, I am lucky if I can keep them in for 3 hours, can't eat with them- groan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how I sympathise with your hatred of dentures. I too am a fairly recent recipient (about a year) and have never got used to them. Fortunately, they don't make me gag, but they're very uncomfortable and have changed my eating habits completely. My mother had the same trouble, my Dad took to his like a duck to water so go figure. Guess I inherit my mother's mouth--flat palate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, heres another dental patient, had two filled this afternoon, no pain relievers. Not my idea, I muttered a bit about one being painful, the dentist said "Sorry" and went ahead! I have a denture with a couple of teeth at the top, if one wasn't a front one I wouldn't bother to wear it. It was uncomfortable at first but is OK if I remember to "glue" it in. Wish he'd take the lot out but he won't, suppose he won't get any money in the future if he does.
Click to expand...

good evening Tessa, wouldn't it be nice if there were some other way round the problem of injections! I don't know how I stood it but my molars were drilled out as a teen ager with out anaesthesia- Mum was desparately worried I might have the same reaction to anaesthesia as one of my brothers, who had recently nearly died of anaphilactic shock after a peritonitis. snuck too much sugar, and boiled it up either into coconut ice, or ginger crunch of some sort. No wonder my teeth did not survive!


----------



## mjs

FireballDave said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cheer up, shopping should lift the spirits a little, and perhaps its a good day for Monty Python re-runs! I'm of to the land of nod....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep well, I'll try not to think about Monty Python, I didn't understand why it was supposed to be funny, it still seems pointless to me.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I am very ambivalent about Python and have never quite understood the devotion. I have enjoyed Cleese very much in other circumstances.


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> Hi, heres another dental patient, had two filled this afternoon, no pain relievers. Not my idea, I muttered a bit about one being painful, the dentist said "Sorry" and went ahead! I have a denture with a couple of teeth at the top, if one wasn't a front one I wouldn't bother to wear it. It was uncomfortable at first but is OK if I remember to "glue" it in. Wish he'd take the lot out but he won't, suppose he won't get any money in the future if he does.


I think you have the right of it, Tessa--I argued with my dentist for years over taking them out and he always insisted he could "help me keep them." The point was I didn't WANT them as they were more trouble than they were worth. Then, when I moved, I went to the new guy, who took a full x-ray and said, "Have you ever considered dentures?" I could have jumped out of that chair and hugged him--I said, "Can we start now?"

And the soft liners are nice--like a new sock for a tired foot (that's how my dentist described them, and I think it does describe it well). :mrgreen:

I'm going to scrounge up some lunch and get back to work now!


----------



## gingerwitch

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cheer up, shopping should lift the spirits a little, and perhaps its a good day for Monty Python re-runs! I'm of to the land of nod....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep well, I'll try not to think about Monty Python, I didn't understand why it was supposed to be funny, it still seems pointless to me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very ambivalent about Python and have never quite understood the devotion. I have enjoyed Cleese very much in other circumstances.
Click to expand...

It's eminently silly and that's not for everyone. For some reason, Dave's comments triggered the memory of the old song from, I believe, "Life of Brian"--'Always look on the bright side of life'......!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, heres another dental patient, had two filled this afternoon, no pain relievers. Not my idea, I muttered a bit about one being painful, the dentist said "Sorry" and went ahead! I have a denture with a couple of teeth at the top, if one wasn't a front one I wouldn't bother to wear it. It was uncomfortable at first but is OK if I remember to "glue" it in. Wish he'd take the lot out but he won't, suppose he won't get any money in the future if he does.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have the right of it, Tessa--I argued with my dentist for years over taking them out and he always insisted he could "help me keep them." The point was I didn't WANT them as they were more trouble than they were worth. Then, when I moved, I went to the new guy, who took a full x-ray and said, "Have you ever considered dentures?" I could have jumped out of that chair and hugged him--I said, "Can we start now?"
> 
> And the soft liners are nice--like a new sock for a tired foot (that's how my dentist described them, and I think it does describe it well). :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm going to scrounge up some lunch and get back to work now!
Click to expand...

Be breakfast time here for all of us [including the dogs] soon. Be interested to see a pic. of the finished product, whatever craft you are working on now! What subject did you teach?


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Be breakfast time here for all of us [including the dogs] soon. Be interested to see a pic. of the finished product, whatever craft you are working on now! What subject did you teach?




I tutor writers in English (work for a private company with lots of students all over the world). I still haven't settled on a project, but I'll be sure and take a picture when I get something new.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear Sorlenna, I had noticed your spelling was better than mine! Sometimes when I have not seen something for a while I can get in real muddles.
I had a job for a while, at the Waldorf School in Christchurch, teaching knitting and other handcrafts to 6- 10 year olds. There is a possibility I may be teaching adults soon, if there is sufficient interest. don't know if there is any payment involved.


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I'm just lucky in that I've always had a knack for spelling. It seems to come more naturally to some than others, and of course I don't worry about things like that here!

Oh, to get paid to knit and write about it would be heavenly! I keep my eyes open.


----------



## Lurker 2

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: myfanwy--Those are darling GC in your picture!! Love the view of the water as well. Not having a good moment right now. Called the bank to find out why a $381. ck was not deposited as it always is--well the annuity ran out-but we did not receive the notification! Bummer-so from here on out we will be cut that much each month. I will not let myself stress over it--we will just have to adjust someway. May have to cut back on some insurance. Also, I have been thinking about stopping the cable, guess my decision is made for me. We really only watch regular channel anyway. Either way we will survive!!


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'm just lucky in that I've always had a knack for spelling. It seems to come more naturally to some than others, and of course I don't worry about things like that here!
> 
> Oh, to get paid to knit and write about it would be heavenly! I keep my eyes open.


I think you're right, spelling is a knack. I've usually been able to spell, but my daughter is 'challenged'. I thinkSpell-Check was made with her in mind! Back in the day, though, we actually had spelling books and lists of words - a new on every week. We also learned to 'sound out' words with phonics.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :XD: gingerwitch--Yeah, I would laugh also, especially since I have two knee replacements, and stiff from arthritis!! I would be a laughing site. Yes we do get PBS out of Madison, WI. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info. Have a warm,dry day-in that cool Oregon weather. We are staying in-I think the weather has gotten quiet warm, it's cool in with the door open.


----------



## Sorlenna

Carol, we let the satellite go quite some time ago and I haven't missed it a bit!

Siouxann, I remember spelling lists! And I was such a nerd even back then that I loved looking them up in the dictionary so I could write the definitions out. Ha ha!


----------



## Tessadele

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a touch of SAD--seasonal affective disorder--Dave. It's rather prevalent in this neck of the woods, too, as highs of 50 F., lows in the upper 30's - low 40's and rain are the norm until late June!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm not susceptible to SAD, I'm naturally pessimistic, kickball simply adds misery to the gloom!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cheer up, shopping should lift the spirits a little, and perhaps its a good day for Monty Python re-runs! I'm of to the land of nod....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep well, I'll try not to think about Monty Python, I didn't understand why it was supposed to be funny, it still seems pointless to me.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very ambivalent about Python and have never quite understood the devotion. I have enjoyed Cleese very much in other circumstances.
Click to expand...

SNAP!!!


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial television stations break into programmes to put a shilling in the meter, but the BBC is paid for by the television licence fee, that pays for ten television channels, ten national radio stations, the world service, twenty-seven local radio stations, the online services as well as five full orchestras and three choirs, the BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians and also sponsors _The Proms_, so we get our money's worth out of Auntie!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, When we lived in England we were taxed (or license fee?) for the number of tv's and radios too. The advantage was also the great employment of musicians and wonderful bands and orchestras, etc. My husband was "chef Dirigent" of the WDR Jazz Band in Germany. It was an incredible opportunity and so much support for the arts. Some of these great programs have started to unravel in a couple of the big cities but I hope they continue. I got to meet some of the musicians from your country when they came over as guests and my husband has done projects with an incredible group called, The Kings Singers. They are not just amazing singers and musicians, but top notch people. The members have changed over the years. I think there are 2 that were there when we started with them, but maybe just one now since the bass just left. Are you familiar with them? We are back in the States now as our family needed us but we will forever be thankful for the opportunity afforded us.

Joe P. If you ever get to go down the Rhine you will never regret it or forget the beauty. You can take a boat tour all the way from the Netherlands or you can combine train and boat. Start from Koblentz and go south. Castles on both sides with small villages under and vineyards from the time of the Romans growing on the sides of the hills. I oohed the whole way, the beauty was breathtaking. The advantage of the boat is you can see the castles on both sides of the river, but the train ride is still nice. Just don't take the fast train like we did our last trip and accidentally miss all the castles. They didn't have that when we lived there and we wanted to do the trip to the airport by train so we could see all those wonderful sites again and we missed them. Hope you get to go someday.


----------



## carol's gifts

SAM--(or any others who maybe interested)--Today on the Hungry Girl site-there were some terrific receipes using PB. The site [email protected] the receipes listed are PB & C Cake in a Mug.;Choc-PB Pudding Crunch Parfait; Dynamic Duo Choc-PB Receipe Roundup. Sure looks good. Looked at them real quick. it does give the cal,fat,carb--content. Hope you can find them if not send me a PM, with email address and I will foward them.


----------



## daralene

Oh I'm just awful, but there were times when I really laughed at some of Monty Python. Aside from that, I remember John Cleese in this movie Clockwise about getting somewhere on time and everything in the world went wrong. Brilliant! Right now I am enjoying Bramwell, courtesy of Netflix, about a female doctor. I'm actually not hooked up to cable or satellite and using the library and Netflix. In addition to Bramwell I am enjoying the series Monk.

Carol's Gifts - that sounds good. I remember someone on one of those sites talking about a pb powder that had few calories and everyone said it was good. I'll have to check that link out.

Myfanwy - Your Grandchildren are just adorable. So nice to see that great photo. Grandchildren sure are a joy and yours are so cute.

I swore I wasn't going to comment on here any more today. I'm the new kid on the block and don't want to seem to forward, but here I am again. I was always the new kid and had the gift of gab so I made friends fast and had to as we moved a lot when I was growing up, so forgive me.


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> Carol, we let the satellite go quite some time ago and I haven't missed it a bit!
> 
> Siouxann, I remember spelling lists! And I was such a nerd even back then that I loved looking them up in the dictionary so I could write the definitions out. Ha ha!


 :lol: Me too! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> dentist are o'k but I prefer not getting in there like I said before.
> 
> Dave, BBC is fabulous here, I try to find BBC news as I can hear what is happening in Europe and the UK, we just concentrate of U.S. happenings mostly in U.S. time. Masterpiece Theatre is my favorite program from BBC here on our educational channel KLRN, the costuming, sets, the characters the writing is way above American programs. I suppose I will be hit on by all the Americans who think we are the best but we are not.


I love the BBC, because it's funded by a ring-fenced licence fee, every household with a television subscribes, it is independent of both government and commercial influence, that means it can be scathing about both and a thorn in their sides. It also means it can experiment and develop new ideas and talents without having to produce instant high ratings to sell advertising space. Not everything works, it can produce some real duds, but quite frequently it produces off-beat gems that would never have got past the bean-counters of a commercial station.

Overall, I think British radio and television is better because the BBC is there, doing what it does, than if we had solely commercial broadcatsers.

Of course, that's only my personal opinion, other views are available!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> here on most channels we have 10 minutes of Programme, 5 minutes of commercials. very good if you need to go to the loo, or want a cuppa, or something, but very annoying too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We try to avoid the commercial channels & stick to BBC but when we do switch over Julian tries to record them first then we can whizz through the commercials. Then he times how long they took so he can demonstrate to me how much time they waste, Ha Ha.
Click to expand...

I rather liked the BBC's musical _Interlude_ films, just enough time to make a fresh pot of tea. The only problem is that some of them were classics, like _London to Brighton in Four Minutes_ and worth watching in their own right:






and having just watched one of the _Horizon_ team's cheery little offerings about planetary armageddon and global anihilation on _BBC FOUR_, I was inexplicably drawn to the utterly mesmerising _Potter's Wheel_:






simpler times, when television really could be delightfully charming, I wish they'd bring the interlude back!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

siouxann said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm just lucky in that I've always had a knack for spelling. It seems to come more naturally to some than others, and of course I don't worry about things like that here!
> 
> Oh, to get paid to knit and write about it would be heavenly! I keep my eyes open.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, spelling is a knack. I've usually been able to spell, but my daughter is 'challenged'. I thinkSpell-Check was made with her in mind! Back in the day, though, we actually had spelling books and lists of words - a new on every week. We also learned to 'sound out' words with phonics.
Click to expand...

I don't have real difficulty with spelling but when I think about it it starts to look odd sometimes, must be old age again, pops up everywhere. I hope your daughter isn't as challenged as one of my older brothers, on a good day he could spell his own name but after 68 yrs. he still couldn't spell mine on a birthday card. However, he was a lovely person as I'm sure your DD is.


----------



## Tessadele

Dear myfanwy, you have such lovely grandchildren, they look happy playing on that lovely beach. The blue sky in the background really appeals to me, our weather forecasts are for rain, rain and more rain, with low temperatures & winds for company. As you may guess pretty depressing. We are going on holiday on Monday for a couple of days, but with petrol so expensive it hardly seems worth making the journey to Devon just to sit & look at different rain.

If I sound gloomy it's not really the weather, it's because my dear little hamster died last night. I'm more upset than I thought a woman of my age should be, but he was such a little darling. even if he did bite sometimes. Sniff, sniff.

Tessa


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial television stations break into programmes to put a shilling in the meter, but the BBC is paid for by the television licence fee, that pays for ten television channels, ten national radio stations, the world service, twenty-seven local radio stations, the online services as well as five full orchestras and three choirs, the BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians and also sponsors _The Proms_, so we get our money's worth out of Auntie!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, When we lived in England we were taxed (or license fee?) for the number of tv's and radios too. The advantage was also the great employment of musicians and wonderful bands and orchestras, etc. My husband was "chef Dirigent" of the WDR Jazz Band in Germany. It was an incredible opportunity and so much support for the arts. Some of these great programs have started to unravel in a couple of the big cities but I hope they continue. I got to meet some of the musicians from your country when they came over as guests and my husband has done projects with an incredible group called, The Kings Singers. They are not just amazing singers and musicians, but top notch people. The members have changed over the years. I think there are 2 that were there when we started with them, but maybe just one now since the bass just left. Are you familiar with them? We are back in the States now as our family needed us but we will forever be thankful for the opportunity afforded us.
> 
> Joe P. If you ever get to go down the Rhine you will never regret it or forget the beauty. You can take a boat tour all the way from the Netherlands or you can combine train and boat. Start from Koblentz and go south. Castles on both sides with small villages under and vineyards from the time of the Romans growing on the sides of the hills. I oohed the whole way, the beauty was breathtaking. The advantage of the boat is you can see the castles on both sides of the river, but the train ride is still nice. Just don't take the fast train like we did our last trip and accidentally miss all the castles. They didn't have that when we lived there and we wanted to do the trip to the airport by train so we could see all those wonderful sites again and we missed them. Hope you get to go someday.
Click to expand...

I just heard that the last original King retired.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> SAM--(or any others who maybe interested)--Today on the Hungry Girl site-there were some terrific receipes using PB. The site [email protected] the receipes listed are PB & C Cake in a Mug.;Choc-PB Pudding Crunch Parfait; Dynamic Duo Choc-PB Receipe Roundup. Sure looks good. Looked at them real quick. it does give the cal,fat,carb--content. Hope you can find them if not send me a PM, with email address and I will foward them.


I think it was Sam who first mentioned this site.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> Oh I'm just awful, but there were times when I really laughed at some of Monty Python. Aside from that, I remember John Cleese in this movie Clockwise about getting somewhere on time and everything in the world went wrong. Brilliant! Right now I am enjoying Bramwell, courtesy of Netflix, about a female doctor. I'm actually not hooked up to cable or satellite and using the library and Netflix. In addition to Bramwell I am enjoying the series Monk.
> 
> Carol's Gifts - that sounds good. I remember someone on one of those sites talking about a pb powder that had few calories and everyone said it was good. I'll have to check that link out.
> 
> Myfanwy - Your Grandchildren are just adorable. So nice to see that great photo. Grandchildren sure are a joy and yours are so cute.
> 
> I swore I wasn't going to comment on here any more today. I'm the new kid on the block and don't want to seem to forward, but here I am again. I was always the new kid and had the gift of gab so I made friends fast and had to as we moved a lot when I was growing up, so forgive me.


We had Bramwell a while ago. It really brings home what the conditions were in those days.


----------



## Tessadele

Daralene, I for one enjoy your posts & I'm sure the others do too. so stop counting & keep posting Tessa.


----------



## Joe P

I am going to try this a third time I have a little and I mean a little lap top key board and I hit a back button or a button around the shift button and the whole thing goes to Mars, ishhhhhhhhhhhhh... If I sound a little bitter today about t.v. and all I got a call and all of Mother's funding for her help, etc. was cancelled by the state and the federal government day before yesterday. I have been on the phone with state and federal agencies and finally after 48 hours I found where the glitch happened, it was a transcriber in the office in Austin, Texas, our capitol of Texas. All is restored as of tomorrow morning. Her provider was fired etc. etc. but the woman came in anyway to help Mama. I am almost in tears because her provider just carried on. We all need to bow down to these saints who take care of our elderly.

My ancestors named Scharfensteins lived on the Rhine in Germany and their is a tower in their castle, they were buried standing up in the Catholic Church thus the name "Head Stone".

talk lataaaaaaaaaaaa bye joe p


daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial television stations break into programmes to put a shilling in the meter, but the BBC is paid for by the television licence fee, that pays for ten television channels, ten national radio stations, the world service, twenty-seven local radio stations, the online services as well as five full orchestras and three choirs, the BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians and also sponsors _The Proms_, so we get our money's worth out of Auntie!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, When we lived in England we were taxed (or license fee?) for the number of tv's and radios too. The advantage was also the great employment of musicians and wonderful bands and orchestras, etc. My husband was "chef Dirigent" of the WDR Jazz Band in Germany. It was an incredible opportunity and so much support for the arts. Some of these great programs have started to unravel in a couple of the big cities but I hope they continue. I got to meet some of the musicians from your country when they came over as guests and my husband has done projects with an incredible group called, The Kings Singers. They are not just amazing singers and musicians, but top notch people. The members have changed over the years. I think there are 2 that were there when we started with them, but maybe just one now since the bass just left. Are you familiar with them? We are back in the States now as our family needed us but we will forever be thankful for the opportunity afforded us.
> 
> Joe P. If you ever get to go down the Rhine you will never regret it or forget the beauty. You can take a boat tour all the way from the Netherlands or you can combine train and boat. Start from Koblentz and go south. Castles on both sides with small villages under and vineyards from the time of the Romans growing on the sides of the hills. I oohed the whole way, the beauty was breathtaking. The advantage of the boat is you can see the castles on both sides of the river, but the train ride is still nice. Just don't take the fast train like we did our last trip and accidentally miss all the castles. They didn't have that when we lived there and we wanted to do the trip to the airport by train so we could see all those wonderful sites again and we missed them. Hope you get to go someday.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

Dave, i always have to laugh when they put the fee up for our television, there is such an outcry. Don't people see what good value it is compared to one month's rental from the Big Boys of commercial TV?

Thanks for those sites, will visit them in a minute.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234

2nd jury duty is next week. That one will be an all day probably. Not a lot of fun just sitting and waiting.

I love watching children playing. They are just precious!

Getting ready for the game tonight. I'm getting nervous already! You would think I had a son playing on the team!


----------



## Poledra65

FireballDave said:


> If you use _Mozilla Firefox_ as your browser, clipping to _Evernote_ is really easy. You highlight the bit you want to save, right-click on the mouse and select <Clip Selection> from the _Evernote_ options, the system does the rest for you.
> 
> Dave


I do the same thing with Google Chrome, it's awesome.


----------



## Joe P

Dave i watched both of the Interludes they were great and thanks for sharing them. How many of these were made I wonder?


----------



## Sorlenna

Tessadele said:


> If I sound gloomy it's not really the weather, it's because my dear little hamster died last night. I'm more upset than I thought a woman of my age should be, but he was such a little darling. even if he did bite sometimes. Sniff, sniff.
> 
> Tessa


Aww, a big hug to you! When my children were all at home, we seemed to always have a hamster, and some we definitely won't forget. They do get in your heart, for sure. I remember crying terribly when one in particular passed; he was a total sweetie.



Tessadele said:


> Daralene, I for one enjoy your posts & I'm sure the others do too. so stop counting & keep posting Tessa.


Ditto!



Joe P said:


> Her provider was fired etc. etc. but the woman came in anyway to help Mama. I am almost in tears because her provider just carried on. We all need to bow down to these saints who take care of our elderly.


Isn't it true! Joe, it sounds as if you've got a keeper there with your mother's caretaker. Bless those who "just carry on."


----------



## FireballDave

Tessadele said:


> Dave, i always have to laugh when they put the fee up for our television, there is such an outcry. Don't people see what good value it is compared to one month's rental from the Big Boys of commercial TV?
> 
> Thanks for those sites, will visit them in a minute.
> 
> Tessa


Not only that, current estimates are that every household would pay about 20% more than the licence fee at the check-outs in shops were the BBC to have commercial advertising, people forget they're paying for the advertising when they buy a box of washing powder.

I bet the films bring back some childhood memories.

Sorry to hear of your loss, one does get very attached to pets. Even my pampered goldfish is company, although he doesn't take much notice of me, except for feeding time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave i watched both of the Interludes they were great and thanks for sharing them. How many of these were made I wonder?


There were quite a few, I can remember a lady at a spinning wheel, a farrier, a cat playing with a ball of wool, a kaleidoscope, all kinds of things although many featured crafts. They just made lots of charming little films, most of which were accompanied by great music from the BBC's archive.

Time to write a letter, methinks.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Joe P.-know wht you mean--We never got a notice that the annunity had ran out. Then I had to call medicare about an issue to verify if something would be paid. "Well. they said we can't really tell you if Medicare will pay, but if they do this is how much-thenwhen i ask if that was per unit they said-we don't really know!These are gov't workers paid big bucks to not know anything!! Customer service for you these days. The evaluation I have to have is about $2000. I am not going to have it if Medicare does not pay for it. They quoted somewhere between $32-$35. if it is covered!! Holy Molley!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Tessdale--Sorry to hear your hamster passed away. It is hard when you have a pet-you become so attached, it's hard to let them go.


----------



## Sandy

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.


You can have our rain we have had rain pretty much most of the week and today it is pouring!


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I am going to try this a third time I have a little and I mean a little lap top key board and I hit a back button or a button around the shift button and the whole thing goes to Mars, ishhhhhhhhhhhhh... If I sound a little bitter today about t.v. and all I got a call and all of Mother's funding for her help, etc. was cancelled by the state and the federal government day before yesterday. I have been on the phone with state and federal agencies and finally after 48 hours I found where the glitch happened, it was a transcriber in the office in Austin, Texas, our capitol of Texas. All is restored as of tomorrow morning. Her provider was fired etc. etc. but the woman came in anyway to help Mama. I am almost in tears because her provider just carried on. We all need to bow down to these saints who take care of our elderly.
> 
> My ancestors named Scharfensteins lived on the Rhine in Germany and their is a tower in their castle, they were buried standing up in the Catholic Church thus the name "Head Stone".
> 
> talk lataaaaaaaaaaaa bye joe p
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I don't travel now with caring for Mama and I don't complain about that either. I am cleaning the neighbors house every week and saving the money for my next trip to Hawaii first then to Germany and the Rhine. I use to have a house keeper and a gardner but now I do it. don't you just love life? I switch roles all the time.
> 
> O'k let's talk t.v. I have been told y'all don't have advertisements in the middle of programs like we have here. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> Commercial television stations break into programmes to put a shilling in the meter, but the BBC is paid for by the television licence fee, that pays for ten television channels, ten national radio stations, the world service, twenty-seven local radio stations, the online services as well as five full orchestras and three choirs, the BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians and also sponsors _The Proms_, so we get our money's worth out of Auntie!
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dave, When we lived in England we were taxed (or license fee?) for the number of tv's and radios too. The advantage was also the great employment of musicians and wonderful bands and orchestras, etc. My husband was "chef Dirigent" of the WDR Jazz Band in Germany. It was an incredible opportunity and so much support for the arts. Some of these great programs have started to unravel in a couple of the big cities but I hope they continue. I got to meet some of the musicians from your country when they came over as guests and my husband has done projects with an incredible group called, The Kings Singers. They are not just amazing singers and musicians, but top notch people. The members have changed over the years. I think there are 2 that were there when we started with them, but maybe just one now since the bass just left. Are you familiar with them? We are back in the States now as our family needed us but we will forever be thankful for the opportunity afforded us.
> 
> Joe P. If you ever get to go down the Rhine you will never regret it or forget the beauty. You can take a boat tour all the way from the Netherlands or you can combine train and boat. Start from Koblentz and go south. Castles on both sides with small villages under and vineyards from the time of the Romans growing on the sides of the hills. I oohed the whole way, the beauty was breathtaking. The advantage of the boat is you can see the castles on both sides of the river, but the train ride is still nice. Just don't take the fast train like we did our last trip and accidentally miss all the castles. They didn't have that when we lived there and we wanted to do the trip to the airport by train so we could see all those wonderful sites again and we missed them. Hope you get to go someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know I said I was off but I saw your post Joe about your family. What an interesting history and you Must make the trip and see your castle and who knows, maybe even relatives. I may have even seen it on one of my trips. How great that you know this about your history. Just amazing Joe and to think you may get to go visit. Sure hope you can make that happen.

Glad you got things squared away for your mother, but you did great work for sure to get it done in one day, especially when you are talking Government. You must be Good!
Ok, that's it for today really. You are all such a great group of people that I get enthusiastic.....I'm sure I'll tone down. DH said he is taking me out to dinner. Wahoo. Now after all that health food I'm going out for a steak dinner.


----------



## wannabear

FireballDave said:


> I rather liked the BBC's musical _Interlude_ films, just enough time to make a fresh pot of tea. The only problem is that some of them were classics, like _London to Brighton in Four Minutes_ and worth watching in their own right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and having just watched one of the _Horizon_ team's cheery little offerings about planetary armageddon and global anihilation on _BBC FOUR_, I was inexplicably drawn to the utterly mesmerising _Potter's Wheel_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simpler times, when television really could be delightfully charming, I wish they'd bring the interlude back!
> 
> Dave


Omigosh Dave! It's fine for you, Mr. Flaming Hair, but when I wasn't ducking and covering my head, I was trying to help steer! I need another drink.


----------



## gingerwitch

Sandy said:
 

> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have our rain we have had rain pretty much most of the week and today it is pouring!
Click to expand...

Take ours too---please, please!


----------



## wannabear

gingerwitch said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have our rain we have had rain pretty much most of the week and today it is pouring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take ours too---please, please!
Click to expand...

I'll take the rain if I can have the cool weather. The air conditioner did _not_ get fixed today.


----------



## wannabear

Pammie, what happened with you? You have turned into a Lab or something and your name is different! Did you accidentally send KP to spam? Are you in a witness protection program? How were we supposed to know who you were when you changed photos? Here we are, 50,000 people all confused.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have our rain we have had rain pretty much most of the week and today it is pouring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take ours too---please, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the rain if I can have the cool weather. The air conditioner did _not_ get fixed today.
Click to expand...

You can have our rain, I'd gladly share.


----------



## wannabear

Caren, do you have to go out and slog around doing farm chores in the rain? I'll be sympathetic if you will feel our pain down here with No Air Conditioning.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Caren, do you have to go out and slog around doing farm chores in the rain? I'll be sympathetic if you will feel our pain down here with No Air Conditioning.


Rain, sleet, snow, all weather. The heat is worse than the cold to work in. Most days I don't mind it but, there are days it gets to me. 
I do feel your pain with no AC down there. My #2 daughter lives in NC, her AC isn't working either.


----------



## Althea

Great interlude clips, Dave. The pottery wheel was certainly mesmerising, and I love train travel. Tessa, sad for you in the loss of your hampster - I know how sad it is to lose a pet. When I'm watching commercial TV I always reach for the 'mute' button on the remote when the ads come on: they are always so loud. One more sleep before I leave for Europe Saturday afternoon. Last minute chores today. Will try to post early on the new tea party (the last post!!). Anyone interested in my itinerary can view it at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au - it's the 'blossoms and bulbs' tour. Happy Friday to all.


----------



## darowil

HAve been away from the computer for a couple of days.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Thank you, I am hoping to post a few more castles over time, I have discovered that my filing system is a bit tricky to negotiate, may be I should try down loading the 'evernote' that Dave recommends- have chickened out so far...
> 
> Scotland is lovely, even when it rains, but I am a Scot by birth, and a little biased.


I too love Scotland- and I wasn't born there. The closest we get to family ties is one of my ancestors somewhere along the way helped Bonnie Prince Charlie on one of escapes enabling us to wear the Stuart tartan. Well that is what I have been told- no idea if it is actually true.


----------



## iamsam

i just saw this listed under "watched topics" - thought you might like to check it out. i think it would be a riot to knit - what do you think dave? and i am not making a mokery of her majesty - i just thought it would be a cute knit project.

http://www.deramores.com/jubilee-kal?utm_source=MollieMakes&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=jubilee_kal

sam


----------



## iamsam

where in ohio?

sam

Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.[/quote]


----------



## darowil

I too visited the dentist this week- routine checkoup and nothing needed doing this time.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> And the soft liners are nice--like a new sock for a tired foot (that's how my dentist described them, and I think it does describe it well). :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm going to scrounge up some lunch and get back to work now!


Think you could knit the sock then?lol


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> where is ohio?
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.


[/quote]

Sam, check your compass. I think there is an error here.


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> [
> 
> I think you're right, spelling is a knack. I've usually been able to spell, but my daughter is 'challenged'. I thinkSpell-Check was made with her in mind! Back in the day, though, we actually had spelling books and lists of words - a new on every week. We also learned to 'sound out' words with phonics.


The trouble is that spellcheck can't always get what word I am after I spell it so badly. Spelling has never been a strong point of mine. I remember spending ages and ages one night determined to get my spelling list right this time. Finally felt confident and went off to bed. Only to wake up later and vomit so I didn't get to go to school! Only time I ever wanted to do spelling test.


----------



## iamsam

daralene - there is no such thing as commenting too much on the tea party. it is what we are here for.

sam



daralene said:


> Oh I'm just awful, but there were times when I really laughed at some of Monty Python. Aside from that, I remember John Cleese in this movie Clockwise about getting somewhere on time and everything in the world went wrong. Brilliant! Right now I am enjoying Bramwell, courtesy of Netflix, about a female doctor. I'm actually not hooked up to cable or satellite and using the library and Netflix. In addition to Bramwell I am enjoying the series Monk.
> 
> Carol's Gifts - that sounds good. I remember someone on one of those sites talking about a pb powder that had few calories and everyone said it was good. I'll have to check that link out.
> 
> Myfanwy - Your Grandchildren are just adorable. So nice to see that great photo. Grandchildren sure are a joy and yours are so cute.
> 
> I swore I wasn't going to comment on here any more today. I'm the new kid on the block and don't want to seem to forward, but here I am again. I was always the new kid and had the gift of gab so I made friends fast and had to as we moved a lot when I was growing up, so forgive me.


----------



## darowil

FireballDave said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, one does get very attached to pets. Even my pampered goldfish is company, although he doesn't take much notice of me, except for feeding time!
> 
> Dave


Just saw that one of the players in my football team has a pet fish- called sushi!

Don't know that I would want to get from London to Brighton in 4 minutes- but would sure be handy for commuting. Might solve Londons population problems though. Potters are amazing how they do things.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i just saw this listed under "watched topics" - thought you might like to check it out. i think it would be a riot to knit - what do you think dave? and i am not making a mokery of her majesty - i just thought it would be a cute knit project.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/jubilee-kal?utm_source=MollieMakes&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=jubilee_kal
> 
> sam


I printed it out when I saw it recently- thought I would knit it for my daughter who follows these things closley.


----------



## darowil

I've spent so long catching up here that by the time I got to my posta the one that said I had been away from the computer couldn't be edited. ISomehow the rest of my psot dissapeared- I had commented Joe on your wonderful tablecloth. How amazing the work was. My absence form the compiter ws meant to expalin wny it took me so long to respond.


----------



## charliesaunt

Record temps. here in N.C. today. Glad I got the garden planted last weekend and all the flower beds.

Now I can sit on the screened porch, sip an ice tea and listen to the birds chirp. Has anyone in the South seen a hummingbird yet? Put out the feeders, but no takers yet.


----------



## flockie

It was 86 degrees(F) here today with a nice wind and lots of sunshine. Then, around 6:00 pm CST the rain and thunderstorms started. We have severe thunderstorms for most of the night and there are some areas in a tornado watch. Tomorrow is pretty much the same but the temperatures are supposed to be a little cooler. Doing some temp work tomorrow morning for about 2-3 hours. I have to go to the hospital tomorrow to talk with financial aid regarding the bill from when I was in the ER last month. 

Going to have to take Dreamweaver's advice regarding the wedding afghan I'm working on. The bridal shower is Sunday afternoon and unless a fairy godmother comes in while I'm sleeping it will not be finished. So, I will wrap up the WIP, give it to the bride, then take it home to finish. Last night I had to tink 5 rows until I found my mistake, sure wish I would have found it sooner.

Goodnight or goodmorning to everyone
Flockie


----------



## wannabear

Oh Flockie, my knitting daughter makes up 'gift kits' every year at Christmas, all the things she didn't quite get to. The recipient gets to open something and then give it right back. Doesn't count for me, though. I'm stuck with my gift kit. She's a good girl and has knit blisters onto her fingers as the clock runs down, but her list is too long. This is better than bought from a store, still, and that fairy godmother is not coming! Never made it here, anyway. Wrap it up pretty and finish it later.


----------



## gingerwitch

Althea said:


> Great interlude clips, Dave. The pottery wheel was certainly mesmerising, and I love train travel. Tessa, sad for you in the loss of your hampster - I know how sad it is to lose a pet. When I'm watching commercial TV I always reach for the 'mute' button on the remote when the ads come on: they are always so loud. One more sleep before I leave for Europe Saturday afternoon. Last minute chores today. Will try to post early on the new tea party (the last post!!). Anyone interested in my itinerary can view it at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au - it's the 'blossoms and bulbs' tour. Happy Friday to all.


I just had a look at your itinerary Althea. What a wonderful trip! It would certainly be a dream vacation for me, visiting all those wonderful gardens. Have a fabulous time and keep us all posted if you can.


----------



## Joe P

It was 95 degrees here in San Antonio area today. I did the laundry need to put some of it away now, Costco tomorrow morning, and signing of Mother's lease in the afternoon. You all have a great end of the week. Looking forward to the new party. thanks, Dave. 

joe p


----------



## daralene

thewren said:



> where in ohio?
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.


[/quote]

The concerts will be in Ashtabula, Akron and Columbus the last weekend in July...Fri., Sat., and Sunday. Small venues. First two in churches and the last the home of a patron of the arts in Columbus. Will we be near you??

Thanks for letting me know it was ok to post so much. Myfanwy and I were both amazed when we looked and saw how much we talked with each other. She is so interesting and I learned so much from her. I am a guest here and thank you all for letting me join in. Hope to visit again.


----------



## iamsam

wannabear - i did catch it - edited and updated - thanks - sam



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is ohio?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, check your compass. I think there is an error here.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

you will be a good three hours from me - wish i could be there.

sam



daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> where in ohio?
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.
Click to expand...

The concerts will be in Ashtabula, Akron and Columbus the last weekend in July...Fri., Sat., and Sunday. Small venues. First two in churches and the last the home of a patron of the arts in Columbus. Will we be near you??

Thanks for letting me know it was ok to post so much. Myfanwy and I were both amazed when we looked and saw how much we talked with each other. She is so interesting and I learned so much from her. I am a guest here and thank you all for letting me join in. Hope to visit again.[/quote]


----------



## wannabear

The tea party is for fun and getting to know each other. It's the nicest thing that has happened to me in a good while. I have a lot of friends here now. The more you talk, the better we know you. Nobody is going to tell you to stop. You'll see. If you are a coffee drinker, you will bring your coffee in to the computer and drink it along with the rest of us. That's what I do, and many others.


----------



## FireballDave

thewren said:


> i just saw this listed under "watched topics" - thought you might like to check it out. i think it would be a riot to knit - what do you think dave? and i am not making a mokery of her majesty - i just thought it would be a cute knit project.
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/jubilee-kal?utm_source=MollieMakes&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=jubilee_kal
> 
> sam


I think it's fun, there are loads of patterns for figures, crowns, bunting, etc., nobody worries because it's all done with affection. Political journalist, Andrew Marr, made a series looking at the Queen's reign and said he'd approached quite a few very prominent republicans and asked them to contribute to the programme, they'd all refused, even though he had wanted their input for journalistic balance. The vast majority agree, even detractors of the monarchy, that the Queen does a great job and is an asset to the country, she is viewed with geniune affection and respect for her dedication to the nation.

The commemorative industry is in full swing over here and the country is awash with nostalgia! One of my favourite collections has a special display about it:

http://www.museumofbrands.com/whatson.html

Anyone visiting London, should pay this tiny museum a visit and allow an afternoon to wallow in childhood memories, it'a a gem! The museum's founder is the expert on nostalgia and contributed to this article about the High Street:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16583070

Most of us Brits always have at least one foot in the past and a pair of rose-tinted glasses within easy reach!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

Dave, My Grandmother made me a bed spread made up of old fashioned Mother Goose transfers that she did in black embroidery thread and then bold reds, yellows, blues sparingly, but each had a phrase in black, like: "Jack Be Nimble, etc. I have tried to google this and don't have much luck. She made this in 1947 when I was 4 years old. Thanks, joe p


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Dave, My Grandmother made me a bed spread made up of old fashioned Mother Goose transfers that she did in black embroidery thread and then bold reds, yellows, blues sparingly, but each had a phrase in black, like: "Jack Be Nimble, etc. I have tried to google this and don't have much luck. She made this in 1947 when I was 4 years old. Thanks, joe p


Jack Be Nimble is a very short nursery rhyme dating from the sixteenth century, it's very short so not a tremendous amount has been written about it. This is a useful site for nusery rhymes:

http://www.rhymes.org.uk/jack_be_nimble.htm

hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave

Althea said:


> Great interlude clips, Dave. The pottery wheel was certainly mesmerising, and I love train travel. Tessa, sad for you in the loss of your hampster - I know how sad it is to lose a pet. When I'm watching commercial TV I always reach for the 'mute' button on the remote when the ads come on: they are always so loud. One more sleep before I leave for Europe Saturday afternoon. Last minute chores today. Will try to post early on the new tea party (the last post!!). Anyone interested in my itinerary can view it at http://www.greattrainsofeurope.com.au - it's the 'blossoms and bulbs' tour. Happy Friday to all.


Hope you have a wonderful trip, so much to see. The palace at Het Loo is a gem, it was King William's home before he came to be King of England. He brought his gardeners with him and greatly influenced the design of formal gardens in the UK, the one at Hampton Court Palace has been fully restored.

If you're lucky, the weather will have brightened up by the time you reach Chelsea!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

wannabear said:


> Pammie, what happened with you? You have turned into a Lab or something and your name is different! Did you accidentally send KP to spam? Are you in a witness protection program? How were we supposed to know who you were when you changed photos? Here we are, 50,000 people all confused.


I did change my pic to my baby Bailey. I didn't change my name, so I will check that out. I probably should be in witness protection, but as much as I talk, I would probably give myself away!


----------



## margewhaples

It is 2230 and I've finally come to the end of posts. It's great to hear all that's going on in all your lives. I have great sympathy and compassion for those of you dealing with dementia, alzeimers and other mental aberrations. It takes great patience. But remember while it is so difficult for you to suffer it itself would be so much worse. I had a period of hallucinations that was due to a bad reaction to medications a number of years ago. Not being able to trust my memory, my experiences, my sights, hearing etc. in relation to reality had a devastating effect upon me. The brain is so marvelous and for most of us most of the time it performs miraculously well, so that when it misfires
we can totally lose touch with reality. It was quite some time for me to recover from this and to again trust my perceptions. The medications were terrible too. Not much else to say so so long for tonight.. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, My Grandmother made me a bed spread made up of old fashioned Mother Goose transfers that she did in black embroidery thread and then bold reds, yellows, blues sparingly, but each had a phrase in black, like: "Jack Be Nimble, etc. I have tried to google this and don't have much luck. She made this in 1947 when I was 4 years old. Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Be Nimble is a very short nursery rhyme dating from the sixteenth century, it's very short so not a tremendous amount has been written about it. This is a useful site for nusery rhymes:
> 
> http://www.rhymes.org.uk/jack_be_nimble.htm
> 
> hope that helps
> Dave
Click to expand...

Very interesting reading. I love the history behind nursery rhymes.


----------



## wannabear

pammie1234 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, what happened with you? You have turned into a Lab or something and your name is different! Did you accidentally send KP to spam? Are you in a witness protection program? How were we supposed to know who you were when you changed photos? Here we are, 50,000 people all confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I did change my pic to my baby Bailey. I didn't change my name, so I will check that out. I probably should be in witness protection, but as much as I talk, I would probably give myself away!
Click to expand...

My fault then, Pammie. I never before noticed that it said 1234. Then when I saw the dog, I thought it wasn't you. Just used to seeing your smiling face.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> where in ohio?
> 
> sam
> 
> Yes, he is a jazz musician but classically trained. He just gave an all Gershwin concert in upstate NY and will be giving 3 in Ohio, so he is keeping it up by playing it and I get to enjoy it. He does it all from memory.......and here I can't even remember words any more.
Click to expand...

The concerts will be in Ashtabula, Akron and Columbus the last weekend in July...Fri., Sat., and Sunday. Small venues. First two in churches and the last the home of a patron of the arts in Columbus. Will we be near you??

Thanks for letting me know it was ok to post so much. Myfanwy and I were both amazed when we looked and saw how much we talked with each other. She is so interesting and I learned so much from her. I am a guest here and thank you all for letting me join in. Hope to visit again.[/quote]

Especially when a post is long (but interesting) it's nice if paragraphs are used instead of having it be one huge block.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone! I'm finally caught up, I've been so busy trying to get things sorted and packed. I'm determined to get the bulk of it done so that I can just relax and clean as I go. I don't want to be furiously try to pack and clean at the last minute, of course I have until the end of June, but procrastination tends to be my middle name. 
Need to finish a pair of slippers for a lady and socks for the hubby too. 
Well off to get a cup of coffee. 
Dave, love the site about the nursery rhymes, I've always loved them ever since I was small. 
Tessa so sorry about your hamster.
Hope all with any health or financial difficulties are able to have them work out to the good, things tend to be a bit tight here too, thankfully DH is much much better with finances than I or we'd be in a world of hurt. 
Love the PBS channels, and we got a new channel a couple weeks ago on the regular channels with the digital box, it's ME TV, love it, I can watch I love Lucy and The Big Valley, Rockford Files, Mash, Cheers, and a bunch of others.


----------



## carol's gifts

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night to EVERYONE. I will trust my memory to comment at once. DAVE--I got so caught up with the museum thread-clicking to read additional read about why Queen Elizabeth doesn't visit Greece--Very good article by the way. I have a stamp a now deceased English friend of mine when I lived in Wichita, Ks gave me. It was a stamp with Prince Charles and Lady Diana on it. She had two and gave me one. I cherish having it.Also, I watch the train and pottery video. Boy I would not want to be on a train going that fast! I remember riding a train in Germany and that was too fast for me. PAMMIE--I'm like you, I talk so much I would give myself away. I guess that's because I like to learn from others, and Fred does not talk so much now-so I get to actually carry on a conversation. Bless his dear heart-he was always a happy, warm outgoing person. Not so much anymore. Still happy just not talkative. His favorite expression that everyone knows him by is "Do I Know You?" Great way to meet and greet everyone! MJS-Enjoy your music tour. Sounds like a lot of fun, as well as fantastic music.ALTHENE--enjoy your trip-took a look at the travel site. Sounds and looks like it is going to be wonderful.SAM and JOE P.-hello to you guys-hope all is well for you. JOE P.-- The rhyme goes like this--Jack be nimble, Jack be Quick, Jack jumped over the candlestick. Wasn't sure if you needed to know it or the history behind it. 
ALL THOSE SPELLERS- Spelling was always a strong subject of mine. I loved spelling.I find myself going back and correcting words I misspell even on here, if I catch them. I love spell check especially if I'm not sure if I spell correctly. Not bragging-just I love to spell. I also loved basic math. Now algebra is another case altogether. UGH! One day I am going to conquer my attitude towards it and actually learn it. I have checked out books at the library to dig deeper into it. MARTIN KEITH--Has anyone heard from him? Didn't know if I missed a post about him. Wishing him the best. All Those Suffering With Weather Issues--It was quite warm here yesterday, but not as hot as it is in the South. I pity ya'll. I know what those Hot Temperatures are like. We spent most of the time in the pool on those days. And the rain-we had a little thunder, and rain thru the night,has things a bit cool this morning. I spoke with my grandchildren yesterday, and they are having a wonderful, fun filled trip. Made their first stop in Nashville where they were able to spend the afternoon in the pool;then on to South Carolina to visit ole friends who have not seen them since the girls were 5 & 7, GS was a baby. They were enjoying their visit. I think today they were finally headed to Florida, first stop to snorkle, and my son and oldest daughter to Scuba Dive(they have their licenses or certification which ever). Then the next day to their final destination. This vacation has been planned for three years to save enough up to go. Can't wait to see pictures. Well I guess I have taken up more than my allowances(?) of space. Will check in the afternoon. Going to be busy all day. Fred has treatment this am, and we have to stop by our real home!! Have a Great Time where ever you are and sleep.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, My Grandmother made me a bed spread made up of old fashioned Mother Goose transfers that she did in black embroidery thread and then bold reds, yellows, blues sparingly, but each had a phrase in black, like: "Jack Be Nimble, etc. I have tried to google this and don't have much luck. She made this in 1947 when I was 4 years old. Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Be Nimble is a very short nursery rhyme dating from the sixteenth century, it's very short so not a tremendous amount has been written about it. This is a useful site for nusery rhymes:
> 
> http://www.rhymes.org.uk/jack_be_nimble.htm
> 
> hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting reading. I love the history behind nursery rhymes.
Click to expand...

Me too, thanks Dave.


----------



## FireballDave

For all those who have ever had to mark word-processed essays:

*Ode to a Spell Checker*

I have a spelling checker,
It came with my P.C.
It clearly marks for my revue,
Mistakes I cannot sea.

I've run this poem threw it,
I'm shore yore pleased two no,
It's letter perfect in its weigh,
My chequer tolled me sew!

Dave


----------



## DorisT

mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAM--(or any others who maybe interested)--Today on the Hungry Girl site-there were some terrific receipes using PB. The site [email protected] the receipes listed are PB & C Cake in a Mug.;Choc-PB Pudding Crunch Parfait; Dynamic Duo Choc-PB Receipe Roundup. Sure looks good. Looked at them real quick. it does give the cal,fat,carb--content. Hope you can find them if not send me a PM, with email address and I will foward them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Sam who first mentioned this site.
Click to expand...

Why would Sam be interested in a weight loss site (unless it had pb recipes?).


----------



## NanaCaren

FireballDave said:


> For all those who have ever had to mark word-processed essays:
> 
> *Ode to a Spell Checker*
> 
> I have a spelling checker,
> It came with my P.C.
> It clearly marks for my revue,
> Mistakes I cannot sea.
> 
> I've run this poem threw it,
> I'm shore yore pleased two no,
> It's letter perfect in its weigh,
> My chequer tolled me sew!
> 
> Dave


I love it, thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## theyarnlady

FireballDave said:


> For all those who have ever had to mark word-processed essays:
> 
> *Ode to a Spell Checker*
> 
> I have a spelling checker,
> It came with my P.C.
> It clearly marks for my revue,
> Mistakes I cannot sea.
> 
> I've run this poem threw it,
> I'm shore yore pleased two no,
> It's letter perfect in its weigh,
> My chequer tolled me sew!
> 
> Dave


 :XD: :XD: good one love it..


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Texas! It is already starting to warm up. Dave you are free to send some of the rain over this way! Tonight I am going to the Mavericks game. We are behind in the first series with the Oklahoma City Thunder. Hopefully, a win tonight will give us a boost. Guess I will continue working on my Swiss Cheese swatch. I also have a couple of pics to try to make into a chart for a hat and a purse. I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have our rain we have had rain pretty much most of the week and today it is pouring!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take ours too---please, please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take the rain if I can have the cool weather. The air conditioner did _not_ get fixed today.
Click to expand...

Wannabear, our son drove thru Charlotte yesterday on his way up here and said it was 95! Yikes! Don't send the heat up here - I'm not prepared. Hope you get the a/c fixed soon. That's not good sleeping weather - actually, it's not good for much!!


----------



## DorisT

theyarnlady said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those who have ever had to mark word-processed essays:
> 
> *Ode to a Spell Checker*
> 
> I have a spelling checker,
> It came with my P.C.
> It clearly marks for my revue,
> Mistakes I cannot sea.
> 
> I've run this poem threw it,
> I'm shore yore pleased two no,
> It's letter perfect in its weigh,
> My chequer tolled me sew!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> :XD: :XD: good one love it..
Click to expand...

My Master's Degree son-in-law should see that one!


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAM--(or any others who maybe interested)--Today on the Hungry Girl site-there were some terrific receipes using PB. The site [email protected] the receipes listed are PB & C Cake in a Mug.;Choc-PB Pudding Crunch Parfait; Dynamic Duo Choc-PB Receipe Roundup. Sure looks good. Looked at them real quick. it does give the cal,fat,carb--content. Hope you can find them if not send me a PM, with email address and I will foward them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Sam who first mentioned this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Sam be interested in a weight loss site (unless it had
> pb recipes?).
Click to expand...

I don't think it was Sam. I think it was Dandy Sue. I've been reading it since it was first mentioned, but I'd just rather not eat things than to eat imitations of things - like artificial sweeteners. I'd rather drink water. But that's just me.


----------



## carol's gifts

Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: wannabear--I'm with you. I drink water 99% of the time. The only reason I used artifical sweetners is due to my diabetes-which I have to keep under control. Actually Stevia and Spenda are not too bad if I can't have the real sugar. Use it mainly in my coffee in the morning. I have really had to adjust my diet.


----------



## daralene

FireballDave said:


> For all those who have ever had to mark word-processed essays:
> 
> *Ode to a Spell Checker*
> 
> I have a spelling checker,
> It came with my P.C.
> It clearly marks for my revue,
> Mistakes I cannot sea.
> 
> I've run this poem threw it,
> I'm shore yore pleased two no,
> It's letter perfect in its weigh,
> My chequer tolled me sew!
> 
> Dave


LOL...Wonderful
Dave, you amaze me with your knowledge and cooking expertise. You are the best host ever!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the soft liners are nice--like a new sock for a tired foot (that's how my dentist described them, and I think it does describe it well). :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm going to scrounge up some lunch and get back to work now!
> 
> 
> 
> Think you could knit the sock then?lol
Click to expand...

Um, I'm thinking not...! Ha ha.



darowil said:


> The trouble is that spellcheck can't always get what word I am after I spell it so badly. Spelling has never been a strong point of mine.


I tell students that all the time--English has so many similar words in sound and spelling.



charliesaunt said:


> Now I can sit on the screened porch, sip an ice tea and listen to the birds chirp. Has anyone in the South seen a hummingbird yet? Put out the feeders, but no takers yet.


I've seen a couple of hummingbirds; it's time to put out the feeders, then!


----------



## Grandma Gail

Thanks for the spell check poem. It says it all. I was a very good speller until spell check came along. I have lost spelling skills along the way and end up choosing a different word when I can't spell the word I want to use. I would have been better off if I never heard of spell check. And it certainly presents problems as the poem so elequently illustrates.


----------



## FireballDave

I'm glad you like the little poem, give a copy to every student you know and put it on their 'required reading' list!

Dave


----------



## Joe P

I need to get the old fashioned transfers to iron on for a blanket or bedspread like My Grandmother made in the 40's for me as a child. Maybe you can help me out there.


----------



## Joe P

Old fashioned transfers of the Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes, sorry.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Old fashioned transfers of the Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes, sorry.


Joe, is this the type of thing you are looking for?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOTHER-GOOSE-Nursery-Rhymes-Blocks-Quilt-Fabric-Panel-/310149561701

Are the blocks of Mother Goose nursery rhymes an embroidered block? fabric? sewn blocks?
Just needing an idea here.

http://www.nancysfabrics.com/product/mother-goose-cotton-quilting-fabric-panel-nursery-rhymes

http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?code=430103


----------



## Sorlenna

Joe P said:


> I need to get the old fashioned transfers to iron on for a blanket or bedspread like My Grandmother made in the 40's for me as a child. Maybe you can help me out there.


I'd try a search for iron on embroidery transfers--Mary Maxim comes to mind, as I know my grandmother used to get a brand of iron on called Aunt Martha's, I think--she used them with ball point paint rather than embroidery, but I'm sure they were the same thing.


----------



## dandylion

Thanks that was interesting. I have heard that the Jack-O-Lantern was so named because they held the candle that Jack jumped over. I wonder if that has any validity? sue



NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, My Grandmother made me a bed spread made up of old fashioned Mother Goose transfers that she did in black embroidery thread and then bold reds, yellows, blues sparingly, but each had a phrase in black, like: "Jack Be Nimble, etc. I have tried to google this and don't have much luck. She made this in 1947 when I was 4 years old. Thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Be Nimble is a very short nursery rhyme dating from the sixteenth century, it's very short so not a tremendous amount has been written about it. This is a useful site for nusery rhymes:
> 
> http://www.rhymes.org.uk/jack_be_nimble.htm
> 
> hope that helps
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting reading. I love the history behind nursery rhymes.
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

Joe P said:


> Old fashioned transfers of the Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes, sorry.


You can buy thermal transfer paper that you print on your printer, then iron onto fabric. You just need to remember to flip the picture to create a mirror image using an image manipulator like _IrfanView_ or _GIMP_.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rather liked the BBC's musical _Interlude_ films, just enough time to make a fresh pot of tea. The only problem is that some of them were classics, like _London to Brighton in Four Minutes_ and worth watching in their own right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and having just watched one of the _Horizon_ team's cheery little offerings about planetary armageddon and global anihilation on _BBC FOUR_, I was inexplicably drawn to the utterly mesmerising _Potter's Wheel_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simpler times, when television really could be delightfully charming, I wish they'd bring the interlude back!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh Dave! It's fine for you, Mr. Flaming Hair, but when I wasn't ducking and covering my head, I was trying to help steer! I need another drink.
Click to expand...

I thought that was fun, wannabear! I won't go on a roller coaster, but a fast train ride might be OK!

Son and DH are out looking for a new door for our shed and I'm supposed to be vacuuming the living room, but where am I? On the TP!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

carol's gifts said:


> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:


Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:



> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
Click to expand...

Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue


----------



## iamsam

and we love hearing from you as often as possible.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, what happened with you? You have turned into a Lab or something and your name is different! Did you accidentally send KP to spam? Are you in a witness protection program? How were we supposed to know who you were when you changed photos? Here we are, 50,000 people all confused.
> 
> 
> 
> I did change my pic to my baby Bailey. I didn't change my name, so I will check that out. I probably should be in witness protection, but as much as I talk, I would probably give myself away!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

doris - i love this site - have copied quite a few of their recipes - i weighed 118 yesterday - that is about 25 pounds heavier than my dog - i actually could stand to put on 25 pounds - but try as i may it just doesn't work - and believe me i try - sam



DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAM--(or any others who maybe interested)--Today on the Hungry Girl site-there were some terrific receipes using PB. The site [email protected] the receipes listed are PB & C Cake in a Mug.;Choc-PB Pudding Crunch Parfait; Dynamic Duo Choc-PB Receipe Roundup. Sure looks good. Looked at them real quick. it does give the cal,fat,carb--content. Hope you can find them if not send me a PM, with email address and I will foward them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was Sam who first mentioned this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would Sam be interested in a weight loss site (unless it had pb recipes?).
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

thewren said:


> doris - i love this site - have copied quite a few of their recipes - i weighed 118 yesterday - that is about 25 pounds heavier than my dog - i actually could stand to put on 25 pounds - but try as i may it just doesn't work - and believe me i try - sam
> 
> Sam, I think you need more PB, on much thicker bread perhaps? Thicker PB too. I'm sure there are lots of members on this site who would love the chance to fatten you up a bit. Ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: Joe P. You know I got to thinking (that can be dangerous)hee-hee, you might find patterns in a five and dime store where they have patterns to print on dish towels, pillow cases, etc. I believe they are called Aunt Martha's transfer patterns. You can use them for embroidery or fabric paint patterns. Just a thought! Oh yes, I only use spell check after I have attempted to spell the word. When I am typing it is faster to spell check than taking time to look up in the dictionary. The dictionary I have handy is very limited on words. Never substitute before using your own brain power is my motto!


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol: Doris T. --That's funny, now they can come home and say Mom, did you do what we ask while we were gone???HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## carol's gifts

:XD: :lol:  dandylion--we all can get a good laugh out of this one--I know I need to lose weight. Sorry, I didn't read right?!?!?!?!


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: :roll: :lol: SAM, I'll package some up and send it to you!!(weight that is!!).


----------



## carol's gifts

JOE P. You can also use pictures from a coloring book and trace the picture onto transfer paper with a red tracibg pencils that will transfer onto cloth. I'm still thinking!!!!


----------



## iamsam

carol's gifts - you are showing your age - lol - is there any such animal as a five and ten cent shop anymore?

sam



carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Joe P. You know I got to thinking (that can be dangerous)hee-hee, you might find patterns in a five and dime store where they have patterns to print on dish towels, pillow cases, etc. I believe they are called Aunt Martha's transfer patterns. You can use them for embroidery or fabric paint patterns. Just a thought! Oh yes, I only use spell check after I have attempted to spell the word. When I am typing it is faster to spell check than taking time to look up in the dictionary. The dictionary I have handy is very limited on words. Never substitute before using your own brain power is my motto!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I wish I had your weight problem!

My Mavs played horribly last night. Looks like they will be out soon. Then I have to decide the next team I'm for. I did get some T-shirts and spirit towels. It was fun even though we lost.

Rangers back on tonight so I guess I'll watch that. Can't wait for the Olympics! Sorry, Dave!


----------



## Joe P

Dave, you hit the nail on the head I am using the last post you put on there, thanks, buddy. I had to sign Mother's Lease (finally) and switch the power from one meter to another and it took most of the day in waiting to get all this completed. ish. Monday I have to sign with the state for their part and then we are finished. I plan on her being with us on Mother's Day. I bought a cake mix and frosting for the day but now I am trying to think of the main menu, got any Mother's Day ideas, Dave??



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old fashioned transfers of the Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, is this the type of thing you are looking for?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MOTHER-GOOSE-Nursery-Rhymes-Blocks-Quilt-Fabric-Panel-/310149561701
> 
> Are the blocks of Mother Goose nursery rhymes an embroidered block? fabric? sewn blocks?
> Just needing an idea here.
> 
> http://www.nancysfabrics.com/product/mother-goose-cotton-quilting-fabric-panel-nursery-rhymes
> 
> http://www.clotilde.com/detail.html?code=430103
Click to expand...


----------



## HandyFamily

Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.

But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.


----------



## Joe P

I also want to thank all you who gave me many good ideas that I did not know existed. Thanks, kids. joe p


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.


Do I understand that there may be something wrong with Sam?And then again, there may be nothing at all wrong with Sam and his weight.  Sam would be sure to tell us if there was something wrong with him!!!! haha, hi Sam!!! we are having a bit of a laugh.....


----------



## carol's gifts

:roll: :lol: Sam--NO!!!! haha


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.


hi handyfamily! have not seen you around for a while. I think of you everytime I have my yoghurt, which I notice has Lactobacillis bulgaricus as the main active ingredient- so I hope it is as good as you say it should be! I guess you have been keeping busy- I have noticed that Sofia has had quite high temperatures, recently. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Grandma Gail

thewren said:


> doris - i love this site - have copied quite a few of their recipes - i weighed 118 yesterday - that is about 25 pounds heavier than my dog - i actually could stand to put on 25 pounds - but try as i may it just doesn't work - and believe me i try - sam
> 
> I'm sure there are some of us who would love to have some of your metabolism and would be willing to share ours with you.


----------



## FireballDave

Well Joe, roast lamb is a favourite for Spring, try the herb-crust I posted in December:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html

the traditional cake on Mothering Sunday is _Simnel Cake_, you can find my receipt at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66604-1.html

hope those help.
Dave


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: wannabear--I'm with you. I drink water 99% of the time. The only reason I used artifical sweetners is due to my diabetes-which I have to keep under control. Actually Stevia and Spenda are not too bad if I can't have the real sugar. Use it mainly in my coffee in the morning. I have really had to adjust my diet.


I didn't use sweeteners until I became Type 2. So now I use stevia in my tea. I love the liquid because I use different numbers of drops in different teas. I found the secret, for me, is not to have it actually be sweet, and then I don't mind it.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: wannabear--I'm with you. I drink water 99% of the time. The only reason I used artifical sweetners is due to my diabetes-which I have to keep under control. Actually Stevia and Spenda are not too bad if I can't have the real sugar. Use it mainly in my coffee in the morning. I have really had to adjust my diet.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use sweeteners until I became Type 2. So now I use stevia in my tea. I love the liquid because I use different numbers of drops in different teas. I found the secret, for me, is not to have it actually be sweet, and then I don't mind it.
Click to expand...

Last time I looked for stevia, could not find it. So I am trying to train my palate to accept unsweetened.


----------



## pammie1234

Getting ready for the new tea party!


----------



## wannabear

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
Click to expand...

There's a reason I have a picture of a dog as my avatar. She was much more attractive than I am, and I am having a fatness emergency! Radical changes are needed here.


----------



## dandylion

wannabear said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason I have a picture of a dog as my avatar. She was much more attractive than I am, and I am having a fatness emergency! Radical changes are needed here.
Click to expand...

My fatness emergency is last too long, it's starting to feel like the norm.  dandy/sue


----------



## wannabear

Joe P: Look on ebay for Aunt Martha's transfers. There is someone on there who keeps a good stock on hand of those, and some of them look like the old-fashioned ones. I don't know if they have kept up some of their old designs or not. I've been meaning to get a 'days of the week' kitchen towel transfer for the kind of emobroidery you're talking about. They were often used for redwork, all the embroidery done in red. I have a quilt from when I was a child which is redwork.


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Getting ready for the new tea party!


I'm working on it!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts

:wink: MJS-Thanks for the tip. MYFANWY-that's what I've been doing with my coffee; so far now I usually only drink one cup instead of two.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Lucky you to even have a picture; can't figure out why mine won't post. When I get back home I'm going to have a real computer geek come and help me!!


----------



## Sandy

Sam I have lots of extra pounds you can have!!


----------



## mjs

HandyFamily said:


> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.


I think it's hyperthyroidism.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: wannabear--I'm with you. I drink water 99% of the time. The only reason I used artifical sweetners is due to my diabetes-which I have to keep under control. Actually Stevia and Spenda are not too bad if I can't have the real sugar. Use it mainly in my coffee in the morning. I have really had to adjust my diet.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use sweeteners until I became Type 2. So now I use stevia in my tea. I love the liquid because I use different numbers of drops in different teas. I found the secret, for me, is not to have it actually be sweet, and then I don't mind it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time I looked for stevia, could not find it. So I am trying to train my palate to accept unsweetened.
Click to expand...

The last I got I ordered from Amazon because it was so convenient. It lasts a very long time.


----------



## DorisT

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
Click to expand...

Wow, Sue, you got me! Seeing as how we've never met, I don't really know whether you need to lose weight or not! :lol: I know I do!! And I thought I was the one who told everyone about Hungry Girl??? NO???


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason I have a picture of a dog as my avatar. She was much more attractive than I am, and I am having a fatness emergency! Radical changes are needed here.
Click to expand...

wannabear, if you're really serious about losing weight, my son is on the Atkins diet and he has lost about 20 pounds - don't know how long that took because we don't see each other very often, but I can ask if you're interested. I don't think it's a wise diet, but that's just my opinion. All you eat is protein and fat according to him. Oh, and veggies, but no fruits or carbs. I wouldn't last long on that diet!! :thumbdown:


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I understand that there may be something wrong with Sam?And then again, there may be nothing at all wrong with Sam and his weight.  Sam would be sure to tell us if there was something wrong with him!!!! haha, hi Sam!!! we are having a bit of a laugh.....
Click to expand...

Oh, well, the sad fact is people don't normally think there could ever be something wrong with them - physically - just because they have low weight. Or high. And it sometimes is a symptom. By no means did I want to offend anyone. 
Oh, well. It it most likely just me, I might be oversensitive to this type of problems.


----------



## DorisT

thewren said:


> carol's gifts - you are showing your age - lol - is there any such animal as a five and ten cent shop anymore?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Joe P. You know I got to thinking (that can be dangerous)hee-hee, you might find patterns in a five and dime store where they have patterns to print on dish towels, pillow cases, etc. I believe they are called Aunt Martha's transfer patterns. You can use them for embroidery or fabric paint patterns. Just a thought! Oh yes, I only use spell check after I have attempted to spell the word. When I am typing it is faster to spell check than taking time to look up in the dictionary. The dictionary I have handy is very limited on words. Never substitute before using your own brain power is my motto!
Click to expand...

I was planning to ask the same question, Sam, but thought maybe Carol lives in a very small town.


----------



## HandyFamily

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> hi handyfamily! have not seen you around for a while. I think of you everytime I have my yoghurt, which I notice has Lactobacillis bulgaricus as the main active ingredient- so I hope it is as good as you say it should be! I guess you have been keeping busy- I have noticed that Sofia has had quite high temperatures, recently. Hope all goes well!
Click to expand...

Oh, it was like real summer! And a 4 day weekend (well, we worked a Saturday the previous week, but it was cold then, so it is a good tread.). We were out the whole time, my home looks still like a disasters aria, we even manged to get sunburns - ok, my husband, who, at first, did not want any sun cream - because it is early May and the sun can't be this hard - and it was absolutely great!
Thank you so much for asking - and for using the good yogurt (yes, if it has live l.b. bacteria it should be so good). Did you try the tarator (the summer soup)? Oh, well, it is not even summer yet, but...


----------



## pammie1234

I am supposed to be doing Weight Watchers, but I haven't been for about the last month. I'm trying to get motivated again. I know I need to be healthier, and that is the first step on that path.


----------



## wannabear

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason I have a picture of a dog as my avatar. She was much more attractive than I am, and I am having a fatness emergency! Radical changes are needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wannabear, if you're really serious about losing weight, my son is on the Atkins diet and he has lost about 20 pounds - don't know how long that took because we don't see each other very often, but I can ask if you're interested. I don't think it's a wise diet, but that's just my opinion. All you eat is protein and fat according to him. Oh, and veggies, but no fruits or carbs. I wouldn't last long on that diet!! :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I did Atkins way back when it was hot stuff. I lost about 20 pounds too, but it's back with some more. My mother is a brittle diabetic with no quality of life at all. I don't want to follow her lead so I think it's best it I just quit giving myself treats, be more active, and eat a healthy balance of foods. Carrying around extra weight hurts my knees too. Drugs have something to do with this too, and that's a hard thing to overcome. But I'm serious.


----------



## HandyFamily

mjs said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hyperthyroidism.
Click to expand...

Oh, no, hyperthyroidism is what the rest of us - or at least some of the rest of us - probably need to check for, it causes overweight... And believe me, the extra weight put due to thyroid malfunction is virtually impossible to undo, sigh... If anyone finds a way around that - please, do tell me... I have Hashimoto. And got 20 kg extra... and am feeling very bad with them (including more problems with the asthma I have had even longer...) This is like a bad spell, stuck and unbreakable...


----------



## FireballDave

Hi everybody,

I've just opened this week's Tea Party, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79184-1.html#1462512

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## DorisT

Grandma Gail said:


> Thanks for the spell check poem. It says it all. I was a very good speller until spell check came along. I have lost spelling skills along the way and end up choosing a different word when I can't spell the word I want to use. I would have been better off if I never heard of spell check. And it certainly presents problems as the poem so elequently illustrates.


I still remember in first grade, if we got 100 on our spelling test, we would go to the other classrooms and parade around the desks holding our papers in front of us so everyone could see our grade. :lol:

I always wished I could have gone to the National Spelling Bee. Spelling was fun for me! My problem, though, is if I see a word misspelled it throws me off. I know it's wrong, but then I'm not sure how to correct it. Must be old age. :roll:


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the spell check poem. It says it all. I was a very good speller until spell check came along. I have lost spelling skills along the way and end up choosing a different word when I can't spell the word I want to use. I would have been better off if I never heard of spell check. And it certainly presents problems as the poem so elequently illustrates.
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember in first grade, if we got 100 on our spelling test, we would go to the other classrooms and parade around the desks holding our papers in front of us so everyone could see our grade. :lol:
> 
> I always wished I could have gone to the National Spelling Bee. Spelling was fun for me! My problem, though, is if I see a word misspelled it throws me off. I know it's wrong, but then I'm not sure how to correct it. Must be old age. :roll:
Click to expand...

I sometimes write a word out two different ways, utterly confuse myself, then grab a dictionary and discover both are wrong!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> hi handyfamily! have not seen you around for a while. I think of you everytime I have my yoghurt, which I notice has Lactobacillis bulgaricus as the main active ingredient- so I hope it is as good as you say it should be! I guess you have been keeping busy- I have noticed that Sofia has had quite high temperatures, recently. Hope all goes well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it was like real summer! And a 4 day weekend (well, we worked a Saturday the previous week, but it was cold then, so it is a good tread.). We were out the whole time, my home looks still like a disasters aria, we even manged to get sunburns - ok, my husband, who, at first, did not want any sun cream - because it is early May and the sun can't be this hard - and it was absolutely great!
> Thank you so much for asking - and for using the good yogurt (yes, if it has live l.b. bacteria it should be so good). Did you try the tarator (the summer soup)? Oh, well, it is not even summer yet, but...
Click to expand...

we are heading into winter, I don't think I copied it, I need a proper file, because I prefer to work with a 'hard' copy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hyperthyroidism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, hyperthyroidism is what the rest of us - or at least some of the rest of us - probably need to check for, it causes overweight... And believe me, the extra weight put due to thyroid malfunction is virtually impossible to undo, sigh... If anyone finds a way around that - please, do tell me... I have Hashimoto. And got 20 kg extra... and am feeling very bad with them (including more problems with the asthma I have had even longer...) This is like a bad spell, stuck and unbreakable...
Click to expand...

Wrong on the definition of hyperthyroidism. Hyperthyroidism is a condition of overactive thyroid gland. The people with hyperthyroidism tend to be very skinny people and have a very difficult time to put on any weight.
Hypothyroidism is when a person has very low production of the thyroid gland. These people have very slow metabolisms leading to overweight issues. But not everyone who is overweight has thyroid problems. The person who has hypothyroidism feels extremely lethargic, no appetite, and no motivation to do anything. 
Both hyper and hypothyroid conditions need to be treated with medications. The thyroid conditions are diagnosed with through a blood test. Once you have a thyroid problem, it will never be cured and the condition can worsen over time. This is why there should be blood tests done every six months to monitor the condition and medication adjustments made accordingly.


----------



## HandyFamily

myfanwy said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> hi handyfamily! have not seen you around for a while. I think of you everytime I have my yoghurt, which I notice has Lactobacillis bulgaricus as the main active ingredient- so I hope it is as good as you say it should be! I guess you have been keeping busy- I have noticed that Sofia has had quite high temperatures, recently. Hope all goes well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it was like real summer! And a 4 day weekend (well, we worked a Saturday the previous week, but it was cold then, so it is a good tread.). We were out the whole time, my home looks still like a disasters aria, we even manged to get sunburns - ok, my husband, who, at first, did not want any sun cream - because it is early May and the sun can't be this hard - and it was absolutely great!
> Thank you so much for asking - and for using the good yogurt (yes, if it has live l.b. bacteria it should be so good). Did you try the tarator (the summer soup)? Oh, well, it is not even summer yet, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are heading into winter, I don't think I copied it, I need a proper file, because I prefer to work with a 'hard' copy.
Click to expand...

Oh, well. Ask me again when you have fresh cucumbers. Like domestically-grown, open air and sun. It's not like I am against import or greenhouses, but this soup really goes with the hot summer weather... it's the best cooler ever!

But I can tell you another thing we like to do with yogurt - and it goes all year round... Fry (with flower on top, I am not sure what the word for this proses is) ... hm, vegetable marrow? Is that a real word? I don't think so...







, take some yogurt, put some salt (how much depends on your personal view), some pressed garlic (or garlic powder, I usually do that) and some fine cut dill. Pure the souse over the... vegetables I don't know the name of


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> hi handyfamily! have not seen you around for a while. I think of you everytime I have my yoghurt, which I notice has Lactobacillis bulgaricus as the main active ingredient- so I hope it is as good as you say it should be! I guess you have been keeping busy- I have noticed that Sofia has had quite high temperatures, recently. Hope all goes well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, it was like real summer! And a 4 day weekend (well, we worked a Saturday the previous week, but it was cold then, so it is a good tread.). We were out the whole time, my home looks still like a disasters aria, we even manged to get sunburns - ok, my husband, who, at first, did not want any sun cream - because it is early May and the sun can't be this hard - and it was absolutely great!
> Thank you so much for asking - and for using the good yogurt (yes, if it has live l.b. bacteria it should be so good). Did you try the tarator (the summer soup)? Oh, well, it is not even summer yet, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are heading into winter, I don't think I copied it, I need a proper file, because I prefer to work with a 'hard' copy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well. Ask me again when you have fresh cucumbers. Like domestically-grown, open air and sun. It's not like I am against import or greenhouses, but this soup really goes with the hot summer weather... it's the best cooler ever!
> 
> But I can tell you another thing we like to do with yogurt - and it goes all year round... Fry (with flower on top, I am not sure what the word for this proses is) ... hm, vegetable marrow? Is that a real word? I don't think so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , take some yogurt, put some salt (how much depends on your personal view), some pressed garlic (or garlic powder, I usually do that) and some fine cut dill. Pure the souse over the... vegetables I don't know the name of
Click to expand...

looks like what we know as Zucchini, or Courgette, which if left to grow big, then is known as marrow, I love it in all it's guises. especially stuffed and baked. Many find it too bland!


----------



## HandyFamily

Well, we are the right ones, and the many that don't appreciate it are the wrong ones!


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone! I'm finally caught up, I've been so busy trying to get things sorted and packed. I'm determined to get the bulk of it done so that I can just relax and clean as I go. I don't want to be furiously try to pack and clean at the last minute, of course I have until the end of June, but procrastination tends to be my middle name.
> Need to finish a pair of slippers for a lady and socks for the hubby too.
> Well off to get a cup of coffee.
> Dave, love the site about the nursery rhymes, I've always loved them ever since I was small.
> Tessa so sorry about your hamster.
> Hope all with any health or financial difficulties are able to have them work out to the good, things tend to be a bit tight here too, thankfully DH is much much better with finances than I or we'd be in a world of hurt.
> Love the PBS channels, and we got a new channel a couple weeks ago on the regular channels with the digital box, it's ME TV, love it, I can watch I love Lucy and The Big Valley, Rockford Files, Mash, Cheers, and a bunch of others.


 :mrgreen: i love love love Me TV. i love those old westerns


----------



## Tessadele

I take thyroxine because I have an underactive thyroid and on the instructions it says they are for hypothyroidism. I've been taking them for 40yrs. so I think they've got it right.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

Tessadele said:


> I take thyroxine because I have an underactive thyroid and on the instructions it says they are for hypothyroidism. I've been taking them for 40yrs. so I think they've got it right.
> 
> Tessa


Me too. I have been on them now for 15 years. Before I was on the thyroxine, I would set my alarm clock for two hours before I had to be out of bed. That was how long it took for me to get sitting up and my feet out of bed.


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doris T..--That's why I sent it since he likes PB so much. If you notice some of those receipes have a pretty high carb. and caloric count. :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I wasn't commenting on your post, but on the one by mjs, suggesting that Sam introduced us to the Hungry Girl site. He doesn't appear to need to lose any weight; right, Sam?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it. Sue DOES need to lose weight, right Sistah???    I know it was wannabear who made the correction but I thought it would be funnier if I answered like you were calling me fat. Sis.  Sorry i couldn't resist. :evil: :lol:  dandy/sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason I have a picture of a dog as my avatar. She was much more attractive than I am, and I am having a fatness emergency! Radical changes are needed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wannabear, if you're really serious about losing weight, my son is on the Atkins diet and he has lost about 20 pounds - don't know how long that took because we don't see each other very often, but I can ask if you're interested. I don't think it's a wise diet, but that's just my opinion. All you eat is protein and fat according to him. Oh, and veggies, but no fruits or carbs. I wouldn't last long on that diet!! :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did Atkins way back when it was hot stuff. I lost about 20 pounds too, but it's back with some more. My mother is a brittle diabetic with no quality of life at all. I don't want to follow her lead so I think it's best it I just quit giving myself treats, be more active, and eat a healthy balance of foods. Carrying around extra weight hurts my knees too. Drugs have something to do with this too, and that's a hard thing to overcome. But I'm serious.
Click to expand...

It does start with increased activity and eating healthily. But there's another thing that always seems to work as well. At mealtimes, take your regular amount of food and then put back a quarter portion of everything on it. Do this until you're no longer wanting to eat any more than that amount--it might take weeks or more. Then, do it again. You will soon (well, within several months) actually not want any more to eat and you will be eating half of what you once were. So long as it's balanced and healthy it won't hurt you one bit and you will lose weight, guaranteed.


----------



## gingerwitch

HandyFamily said:


> Well, we are the right ones, and the many that don't appreciate it are the wrong ones!


It takes a very discerning and sensitive palate to appreciate the delicate flavours of what many refer to as bland food!


----------



## wannabear

Gingerwitch, that sounds like good advice to me!


----------



## mjs

HandyFamily said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I really don't want to be annoying, and I couldn't find the begging of the weight conversation - I am sorry for it! - and I apology in advance if I am out of line and there is some reason for not gaining weight and it had been discussed... but have you checked your thyroid hormone levels? Weight loss or low weight could be due to hypothyroidism - which is easy to check and easy to control.
> 
> But if it is just a fast metabolism - I have a very tasty advise. But you will have to find surely healthy (for sure) chicken and really fresh eggs from them for it is the uncooked yolk that is used. Otherwise it is really easy - take 1 or 2 yolks, put some sugar in - how much depends on you, but it is supposed to be really, really very sweet - and start stirring like crazy. With a spoon, most probably. After a while you will have some very light yellow or white fluffy cream. I love it so... When I was a child we called that "shato". I don't know where the name came from.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hyperthyroidism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no, hyperthyroidism is what the rest of us - or at least some of the rest of us - probably need to check for, it causes overweight... And believe me, the extra weight put due to thyroid malfunction is virtually impossible to undo, sigh... If anyone finds a way around that - please, do tell me... I have Hashimoto. And got 20 kg extra... and am feeling very bad with them (including more problems with the asthma I have had even longer...) This is like a bad spell, stuck and unbreakable...
Click to expand...

Really, hypo is weight gain and hyper is weight loss.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Doris T. & Sam-No I realized when I used the term 5&Dime--knowing full well there's no such thing anymore, but though in some towns there maybe small novelty stores, or Even JoAnn's (which is by no means small store). I just did not go back and chnage it, since I knew we were all smart enough to figure it out!!!! :roll:


----------



## gingerwitch

wannabear said:


> Gingerwitch, that sounds like good advice to me!


It's worked well for DH and me. Eating more slowly also helps because you are more able to recognize when you're full.


----------



## Lurker 2

gingerwitch said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are the right ones, and the many that don't appreciate it are the wrong ones!
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a very discerning and sensitive palate to appreciate the delicate flavours of what many refer to as bland food!
Click to expand...

when you eat a lot of 'Cantonese' style curry [which I did for 2 years 20 -21 years of age] it really hardens your palate. Nowadays I can't eat the curry so hot, but I love 'bland' as a starting point. I am very taken with Thai cuisine. love Indian too, and by golly that can be hot, but HandyFamily's Tarator reminds me very much of the Indian 'raita'.
Hi Gingerwitch, must be getting late in the day for you- we are nearly 3-30pm, Saturday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi singingnanny!! how is Fred? hope you have had a quiet day!


----------



## gingerwitch

myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are the right ones, and the many that don't appreciate it are the wrong ones!
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a very discerning and sensitive palate to appreciate the delicate flavours of what many refer to as bland food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you eat a lot of 'Cantonese' style curry [which I did for 2 years 20 -21 years of age] it really hardens your palate. Nowadays I can't eat the curry so hot, but I love 'bland' as a starting point. I am very taken with Thai cuisine. love Indian too, and by golly that can be hot, but HandyFamily's Tarator reminds me very much of the Indian 'raita'.
> Hi Gingerwitch, must be getting late in the day for you- we are nearly 3-30pm, Saturday!
Click to expand...

Hi Myfanwy--Yes, it's almost 8:30 pm Friday here and I'm my chair working on a cotton knitted vest, about to watch "BBC Newsnight" on OPB (Oregon Public Broadcasting), and checking in on the TP once in a while. I'll be turning in early tonight as it's an early start and a long day tomorrow at the Clackamas County Master Gardeners' Spring Fair--a gardening extravaganza!!


----------



## Lurker 2

sounds great, really hope you have a brilliant day!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: MYFANWY--He's fine! Watching Early American Life on NetFlix. We were just busy today. Tomorrow we don't have to go back to our home. Today had to go that way twice. We live about 15 miles from my Son & Family. Had dinner at church. Usually I pick up Chicken from BoJango's, but tonight I made Hamburger Helper, cheese with sliced Red Bell Pepper garnish on top, also with small portion of dried fried onion bits. Was really good. Also our Associate Pastor and his wife brought over their 2 week old son and I took some pictures of him. Their other son will soon be 2-he's a sweetheart. I kept teasing him and tickling his belly;he loved that-tried to make sure he got attention since everyone was making over his baby brother. I told him he's a good big brother-he just laughed and took his mom's hand to go see his brother-daddy was holding. She is a High School teacher. Oh yes, my friend at church who had to put his dog Harley down, was able to get a puppy border collie-beautiful mixture of brown and black and white tips on tail, and four paws!!


----------



## Joe P

I read your comment and it brought a memor y Clatskeni (sp) County I had the quilting society do my Great Grandmother's hand done wedding ring quite of material from the civil war dresses of my Great grandmothers. She pieced it in the 30's for my grandmother and it was never filled or backed and I had it done for my daughter. I remember it cost $500.00 but it was all hand done and it was absolutely beautiful. I should have hung it and kept it but My Daughter has it as a king bedspread. :My Grandmother would have loved that. I think joe p

quote=gingerwitch]


myfanwy said:


> gingerwitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are the right ones, and the many that don't appreciate it are the wrong ones!
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a very discerning and sensitive palate to appreciate the delicate flavours of what many refer to as bland food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you eat a lot of 'Cantonese' style curry [which I did for 2 years 20 -21 years of age] it really hardens your palate. Nowadays I can't eat the curry so hot, but I love 'bland' as a starting point. I am very taken with Thai cuisine. love Indian too, and by golly that can be hot, but HandyFamily's Tarator reminds me very much of the Indian 'raita'.
> Hi Gingerwitch, must be getting late in the day for you- we are nearly 3-30pm, Saturday!
Click to expand...

Hi Myfanwy--Yes, it's almost 8:30 pm Friday here and I'm my chair working on a cotton knitted vest, about to watch "BBC Newsnight" on OPB (Oregon Public Broadcasting), and checking in on the TP once in a while. I'll be turning in early tonight as it's an early start and a long day tomorrow at the Clackamas County Master Gardeners' Spring Fair--a gardening extravaganza!![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :wink: MYFANWY--He's fine! Watching Early American Life on NetFlix. We were just busy today. Tomorrow we don't have to go back to our home. Today had to go that way twice. We live about 15 miles from my Son & Family. Had dinner at church. Usually I pick up Chicken from BoJango's, but tonight I made Hamburger Helper, cheese with sliced Red Bell Pepper garnish on top, also with small portion of dried fried onion bits. Was really good. Also our Associate Pastor and his wife brought over their 2 week old son and I took some pictures of him. Their other son will soon be 2-he's a sweetheart. I kept teasing him and tickling his belly;he loved that-tried to make sure he got attention since everyone was making over his baby brother. I told him he's a good big brother-he just laughed and took his mom's hand to go see his brother-daddy was holding. She is a High School teacher. Oh yes, my friend at church who had to put his dog Harley down, was able to get a puppy border collie-beautiful mixture of brown and black and white tips on tail, and four paws!!


that is great, Carol, the better days need to be treasured don't they!? Ours at the moment is not brilliant. I may PM you, don't really want to broadcast every wart!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: MYFANWY--know what you mean!!


----------



## gingerwitch

Joe P said:


> I read your comment and it brought a memor y Clatskeni (sp) County I had the quilting society do my Great Grandmother's hand done wedding ring quite of material from the civil war dresses of my Great grandmothers. She pieced it in the 30's for my grandmother and it was never filled or backed and I had it done for my daughter. I remember it cost $500.00 but it was all hand done and it was absolutely beautiful. I should have hung it and kept it but My Daughter has it as a king bedspread. :My Grandmother would have loved that. I think joe p
> 
> What a wonderful gift and such an amazing heirloom. i wonder if you can post a picture of it here. I'm sure many of us would love to see it. That's as good a use of $500 as I've heard of Joe--you have such a loving heart!


----------



## FireballDave

gingerwitch said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerwitch, that sounds like good advice to me!
> 
> 
> 
> It's worked well for DH and me. Eating more slowly also helps because you are more able to recognize when you're full.
Click to expand...

Proper meal times and always at the table is another good way to lose weight. By eliminating 'grazing' and replacing it with a regular routine, one actually eats less because one is paying attention the food. The 'too busy' argument is a myth, when I first started my career I was given some very sound advice by an old Fleet Street photographer, "Plan your day and work your plan" was his motto. It's a good system, I do my planning over breakfast and it really does help.

Dave


----------



## wannabear

Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.


----------



## Joe P

I don't have a picture close by it is in a trunk somewhere, it was so beautiful. they even embroidered in cursive her name and the date of piecing it together and where the pieces were from. joe p



gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your comment and it brought a memor y Clatskeni (sp) County I had the quilting society do my Great Grandmother's hand done wedding ring quite of material from the civil war dresses of my Great grandmothers. She pieced it in the 30's for my grandmother and it was never filled or backed and I had it done for my daughter. I remember it cost $500.00 but it was all hand done and it was absolutely beautiful. I should have hung it and kept it but My Daughter has it as a king bedspread. :My Grandmother would have loved that. I think joe p
> 
> What a wonderful gift and such an amazing heirloom. i wonder if you can post a picture of it here. I'm sure many of us would love to see it. That's as good a use of $500 as I've heard of Joe--you have such a loving heart!
Click to expand...


----------



## FireballDave

wannabear said:


> Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.


Regular meals are a good habit, I find a little advance planning saves time and trouble in the long run. Hope you enjoy the Portuguese method of preparing sardines on toast, they also make good canapes on little disks of French bread.

Dave


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the soft liners are nice--like a new sock for a tired foot (that's how my dentist described them, and I think it does describe it well). :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm going to scrounge up some lunch and get back to work now!
> 
> 
> 
> Think you could knit the sock then?lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I'm thinking not...! Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble is that spellcheck can't always get what word I am after I spell it so badly. Spelling has never been a strong point of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tell students that all the time--English has so many similar words in sound and spelling.
> 
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can sit on the screened porch, sip an ice tea and listen to the birds chirp. Has anyone in the South seen a hummingbird yet? Put out the feeders, but no takers yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen a couple of hummingbirds; it's time to put out the feeders, then!
Click to expand...

We had a hummingbird this morning. I thought it was too early for them but I put the feeder out right away. Nice to see them back.


----------



## Joe P

We have hummingbirds most of the year because it is so warm however, many of them migrate (get this) across the gulf of Mexico to South America. Can you imagine those little bodies flying that distance? No wonder we fill our feeders so very much in the late fall here as they are on their way and they fill up before they go I guess. Glad you got some how nice to see them, huh?


----------



## DorisT

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular meals are a good habit, I find a little advance planning saves time and trouble in the long run. Hope you enjoy the Portuguese method of preparing sardines on toast, they also make good canapes on little disks of French bread.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

We were in Portugal (actually, the Azores) once for a weekend. Flew in on an Air Force plane headed from Iceland to the U.S. The thing I remember was the green wine that was so good. I had never heard of it before then. Since we were staying on an Air Force Base, the food wasn't "authentic" Portuguese, I don't think, more American style. I've always wanted to go back and will some day. :lol:


----------



## DorisT

wannabear said:


> Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.


Good luck with your weight loss, wannabear. I need to lose, too; too much candy, I think.


----------



## dandylion

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss, wannabear. I need to lose, too; too much candy, I think.
Click to expand...

I feel a little like a peeping tom here, but since I've read your posts they have just brought home to me why I have gained a few more pounds this last month. I have stopped planning healthful meals for myself. It got a little boring or I got a little lazy and have more or less eaten out of the refrigerator and pantry without planning or cooking. You're right, Doris, when I eat this way it is certainly not balanced and tends to be high in salt and calories. Thanks for the wake up call, friends. dandy/sue


----------



## Pontuf

When we moved to Arizona 16 years ago I saw my first hummingbirds. I immediately put up beautiful blown glass feeders for them. My best friend was living in Heidelberg Germany at the time and loved birds. I bought her a blown glass hummingbird feeder and sent it to her. She called us when she received it, laughing, and said that the feeder was absolutely beautiful but that there are no hummers in Europe!!! I never knew! But you are right Joe, they migrate south of the border in the winter and come back in the spring. I just saw a couple in the yard last week so they are back.



Joe P said:


> We have hummingbirds most of the year because it is so warm however, many of them migrate (get this) across the gulf of Mexico to South America. Can you imagine those little bodies flying that distance? No wonder we fill our feeders so very much in the late fall here as they are on their way and they fill up before they go I guess. Glad you got some how nice to see them, huh?


----------



## pammie1234

I need to try a hummingbird feeder again. I tried once, but didn't keep it up since I never saw any. I guess I may not have given it enough time. Does anyone know if there are hummingbirds in the Dallas area?


----------



## FireballDave

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, that's true. Since it has come down to just Maddie and me, we tend to eat 'just any time and just anything' rather than the carefully planned and executed meals we had when there were six of us here. It's not that it's junk food, but we don't pick the most slimming things either. I know she'd like me to sit down at the table with her. She is learning to cook a greater variety of foods and now she has trouble with burgers and fries, because that's a rare thing for us. I'm going to try your sardines on toast for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular meals are a good habit, I find a little advance planning saves time and trouble in the long run. Hope you enjoy the Portuguese method of preparing sardines on toast, they also make good canapes on little disks of French bread.
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were in Portugal (actually, the Azores) once for a weekend. Flew in on an Air Force plane headed from Iceland to the U.S. The thing I remember was the green wine that was so good. I had never heard of it before then. Since we were staying on an Air Force Base, the food wasn't "authentic" Portuguese, I don't think, more American style. I've always wanted to go back and will some day. :lol:
Click to expand...

You really must, Portugal is a great country with lots to see. The food and wine is fantastic, a European cruise is definitey called for!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234

Long, long afternoon. My DD and her BF have been having problems and haven't talked all weekend. Today, she called him and they are getting together "to talk" when he gets home from work. Of course she has no idea if it will be make-up or break-up. So many tears. I have mixed feelings about it going either way. But I hate it when she is so upset. I've tried to knit and watch TV. I know whatever is best is what will be, but the wait is hard. I hope she is either happy or recovers quickly!


----------



## carol's gifts

:-( :?: Pammie1234--Yes, those young adult years are very hard, especially if you think you found the right person, and then it turns out on right for one of them!! Will keep her in my prayers. And you also, to know the right things to say and not to say!!


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> Long, long afternoon. My DD and her BF have been having problems and haven't talked all weekend. Today, she called him and they are getting together "to talk" when he gets home from work. Of course she has no idea if it will be make-up or break-up. So many tears. I have mixed feelings about it going either way. But I hate it when she is so upset. I've tried to knit and watch TV. I know whatever is best is what will be, but the wait is hard. I hope she is either happy or recovers quickly!


Mother's work is never done is it, Pammie? My DD went through that, mostly in high school, when a new girl in town would "steal" the BF of the moment, or some other reason. Lots of tears and heartbreak at least once each year. Finally, met her future DH when she was a freshman in college and they've been married 30 years! When they have disagreements, and I'm sure they do, we don't hear about it, thank goodness!! :roll: Hope things work out for the DD!!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you! This is the part of motherhood that I dislike. It is so hard to watch your child hurt. I will let you know how it turns out later tonight. I feel like I could just scream to release all of the tension!


----------



## pammie1234

Well, right now it looks like a make-up! As old as they both are, 26 and 32, they are about as mature as 16 year olds! Anyway, we have weathered one drama and hopefully it will be awhile before the next one!


----------



## FireballDave

pammie1234 said:


> Well, right now it looks like a make-up! As old as they both are, 26 and 32, they are about as mature as 16 year olds! Anyway, we have weathered one drama and hopefully it will be awhile before the next one!


I'm so glad to hear things have settled down, being a confirmed batchelor I've never had to go through such things. _The Lad_ is my adopted son, I offer beer and a shoulder to cry on when he gets bruised!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, right now it looks like a make-up! As old as they both are, 26 and 32, they are about as mature as 16 year olds! Anyway, we have weathered one drama and hopefully it will be awhile before the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad to hear things have settled down, being a confirmed batchelor I've never had to go through such things. _The Lad_ is my adopted son, I offer beer and a shoulder to cry on when he gets bruised!
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll feel for him, but being a confirmed batchelor you won't understand what all the fuss is about. I think sometimes boys take it harder than girls, after all, their pride is hurt as well as their heart!!


----------



## DorisT

pammie1234 said:


> Well, right now it looks like a make-up! As old as they both are, 26 and 32, they are about as mature as 16 year olds! Anyway, we have weathered one drama and hopefully it will be awhile before the next one!


Pammie, so glad it's over for now. Heave a sigh of relief! Your DD must be under a lot of stress right now, with loss of her job and romantic problems. Maybe the two of you should get out of town for a girls' weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> Well, right now it looks like a make-up! As old as they both are, 26 and 32, they are about as mature as 16 year olds! Anyway, we have weathered one drama and hopefully it will be awhile before the next one!


The mishaps that occur in any relationship only serve to make the bonds stronger. Any relationship has its quibbles and these quibbles are soon over in the whole scheme of time. All relationships need to stretch and grow. These are their growing pains as the relationship moves along.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm so glad to hear things have settled down, being a confirmed batchelor I've never had to go through such things. _The Lad_ is my adopted son, I offer beer and a shoulder to cry on when he gets bruised!

Dave[/quote]

I also think that girls are much more dramatic than boys! The Lad is very lucky to be chosen by you! How old was he when you got him?


----------



## pammie1234

I'm sure you'll feel for him, but being a confirmed batchelor you won't understand what all the fuss is about. I think sometimes boys take it harder than girls, after all, their pride is hurt as well as their heart!![/quote]

I think he just didn't know what to say. So he said nothing! He was very remorseful and they had a long talk, so now all is well! I think he was pretty upset. Boys and girls react to things so differently.


----------



## Della

Joe P said:


> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p


A long time ago, someone asked the question "what age are the knitters on here?" I think the oldest was 97 and youngest was 10 or something like that KIDS?? Thanks....Della


----------



## 5mmdpns

Della said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your painted guords (I hope I spelled that right) the colors, the shapes are just wonderful. I am blown out of the water. I wonder if I could raise guords. I need to get some seeds at the store Wednesday when I go in and sign Mother's lease. Y'all are so interesting gosh, I really have learned so much from this TP thing. Thanks again, kids. I am older that all of you I am sure so I will take liberties to call you kids and if you are older than 68 then I refer to your child inside of you. he he. I love this light hearted bunch big time. take care, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> A long time ago, someone asked the question "what age are the knitters on here?" I think the oldest was 97 and youngest was 10 or something like that KIDS?? Thanks....Della
Click to expand...

I think we sort of all average out to be in the "middle" of someone's age!! haha, not going to worry about it. I know I certainly do not wish to go through a lot of things I did to get here. Older, wiser, that sort of thing!! When they stop putting candles on your cake, then you are really past it!


----------



## Della

thewren said:


> Dump cake
> 1 can crushed pineapple and juice
> One large can cherry pie filling
> 1/2 pound butter
> Yellow cake mix
> 9x13 baking dish
> Pineapple and juice
> Pie filling
> Yellow cake mix
> Melted butter over everything
> 350/1 hr
> sam
> 
> Apple-pie filling with a Spice cake mix
> The Mixed Berry pie filling with Confetti Cake mix
> Let your imagination run wild, I do and make them in the slo-cooker all the time..3 hours on low...Della


----------



## 5mmdpns

Della said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dump cake
> 1 can crushed pineapple and juice
> One large can cherry pie filling
> 1/2 pound butter
> Yellow cake mix
> 9x13 baking dish
> Pineapple and juice
> Pie filling
> Yellow cake mix
> Melted butter over everything
> 350/1 hr
> sam
> 
> Apple-pie filling with a Spice cake mix
> The Mixed Berry pie filling with Confetti Cake mix
> Let your imagination run wild, I do and make them in the slo-cooker all the time..3 hours on low...Della
> 
> 
> 
> So do you use the slow cooker on high? and for how long? I am interested in this. It would use a lot less hydro than my oven would! ;-)
Click to expand...


----------



## Della

5mmdpns said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dump cake
> 1 can crushed pineapple and juice
> One large can cherry pie filling
> 1/2 pound butter
> Yellow cake mix
> 9x13 baking dish
> Pineapple and juice
> Pie filling
> Yellow cake mix
> Melted butter over everything
> 350/1 hr
> sam
> 
> Apple-pie filling with a Spice cake mix
> The Mixed Berry pie filling with Confetti Cake mix
> Let your imagination run wild, I do and make them in the slo-cooker all the time..3 hours on low...Della
> 
> 
> 
> So do you use the slow cooker on high? and for how long? I am interested in this. It would use a lot less hydro than my oven would! ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take 1 cube butter and grease the inside of your crock.
> Pour in the can of pie-filling.
> One recipe I have says to melt the remainder of the butter and drizzle it over the dry cake mix layered on the pie-filling.
> Another says to cut the remaining butter into the dry cake mix to resemble crumbs and sprinkle over the pie-filling.
> I prefer the lastt method.
> Cover..cook on low 2 1/2 to 3 hours on LOW.
> Time depends on your crock-pot, some are hotter than others'
> It is done when top looks pretty dry.
> If you want the top to crust slightly, slip a spoon handle under edge of lid for about 30 minutes to dry the top more.
> 
> I also do an Apple Crisp. Peel and slice 6 cups apples (this fills a 3-quart crock about 3/4 full.)
> Layer about half of the apples in crock, sprinkle half a box of Instant Butterscotch Pudding mix over.
> The remainder of the apples and the rest of the pudding.
> 
> Mix well: 1/2 cup flour
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1/2 cup butter
> 1 tsp ground cinnamon to crumbly state
> Stir in 1/2 cup Rolled Oats
> Sprinkle over apples.
> Cover..Cook on LOW 2 1/2 to 3 hours.
> Place spoon handle under lid for last half hour to crisp top.
> Can allow to cool before serving, or serve warm with any topping thhat goes good with apple pie.
> Enjoy......Della
Click to expand...


----------

